# [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim: MODS



## Rizzard (14. November 2011)

So, das hier kann nun als Sammelplatz aller Mods für Skyrim dienen.

Offtopic Diskussionen sollten hier nicht rein um die Übersicht zu wahren.
Ich denke man kann hier Mods verlinken, und evtl noch kurze Erklärungen zur Installation dazu schreiben falls möglich/gewünscht.

Desweiteren vielleicht noch diverse Informationen, Bilder usw.


*Update 12.06.2012  *Enhanced Motion Picture ENB

Enhanced Motion Picture ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvXweP3Tpo
* 



Update 25.02.2012* (Version 1.5 - Die Mod ist 2,2GB groß und ersetzt 600 Texturen)

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Update 08.02.2012*

Ein HighRes-Texturepack wurde von Bethesda released. Das Texturepack umfasst ~3,1GB.



> Das Texturpaket bekommt man, wenn man einen rechten Mausklick auf Skyrim in Steam macht und man sich dort unter "herunterladbarer Inhalt" alle Inhalte anzeigen lässt.


Vergleich-Screenshots von PCGH


Desweiteren wurde gestern das Creation Kit veröffentlicht.



> Das Creation Kit bekommt man unter "View" - "Tools" und "Creation Kit"


*




Update 18.01.2012*

Skyboost(Performance-Verbesserung)



*
Update 13.01.2012*

HD-FXAA-ENB-MOD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Update 23.12.2011*

HDR-Mod (Realistic Colors and Real Nights)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MOD-Sammlung von Gionight:

Rage3D Discussion Area - View Single Post - Vengie's Game Screenshot Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Update: 07.12.2011*

Geforce Tweak-Guide (englisch)

und

Less Blurry Ruins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Update: 29.11.2011*

Immersive Environment




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Update: 24.11.2011*

diverse Mods hochgeladen auf RS:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...der-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods-17.html#post3668865





*Update: 18.11.2011*

Legacyys ini-Tweak:

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|435tl|4070872517|Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar|5490|R~DC3A74A300FE472FF703D86CAE326025|0|0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





klefreaks ini-Tweak: (keine Bilder)



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bAllowConsole=0
iPreloadSizeLimit=104857600
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=150.0000
iNumHWThreads=5
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
uGridsToLoad=6
uInterior Cell Buffer=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=80
iFPSClamp=60
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=4
fInteriorShadowDistance=5000.0000
fShadowDistance=10000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=5600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=4600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=13000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=2500.0000
fDecalLOD1=2000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=300.0000
fLightLODStartFade=4500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=10
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=512.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=8000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=8000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=4
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=30
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series "
bFXAAEnabled=0
fShadowBiasScale=0.0500
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=8192
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=75.0000
fDefaultFOV=75.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=0
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iGrassCellRadius=2
bGrassPointLighting=1
fGrassFadeRange=1500.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=4000.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=0.9000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0280
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1024
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=362144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=42768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=26384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=10000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=90000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=200000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=65000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=33000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=2.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
bDecalMultithreaded=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=3
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=0
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterShader=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1


 



Update:

SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDNo8aNoF34 



Enhanced Distant Terrain
No More Blocky Faces at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Enhanced Night Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Esbern Voice fix at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Deutsche Wegweiser 

Map in full 3D at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Die 3D-Map kann allerdings zu Komplikationen führen. Von daher nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ENBseries_Skyrim_*v0089 Patch 2*
------------
Whiter Snow Fox at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Death Cam Duration Options at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
better interior__ retex-beta at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community



Neue Mods für Skyrim: Nackte Katze, Ich seh den Sternenhimmel, Unterwäsche-Modells und mehr - Update 4 [Kuriosität des Tages] - mod, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim





Vergleichsbilder:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...lder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods-2.html#post3642005

[Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

Juhuuu der Mods ST ist offen 

hier mal meine Liste der Must Have Mods:
FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
No More Blocky Faces at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Enhanced Night Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Esbern Voice fix at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Map in full 3D at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
ENBseries_Skyrim_*v0089 Patch 2*
------------
Whiter Snow Fox at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Death Cam Duration Options at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
better interior__ retex-beta at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Update 15.11.


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

diese nexus seite geht nur leider nie :/


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (14. November 2011)

Ich benutze ja den ersten Mod mit den FXAA bereits kann ich jetzt einfach z.b No more Blocky Faces, Enhanced Blood Textures, Enhanced Night und Map in full 3D alle zamt installieren ohne das das Spiel dadurch abstüzt?
Ich habe bestimmt 15 Stunden ohne jegliche Mods fehlerfrei gespielt und seit heute nutze ich den FXAA Mod bis jetzt läuft alles stabil.


----------



## Rollora (15. November 2011)

bitte neue Mods samt kurzer Beschreibung oder Pic gleich in den Startpost einbinden, sonst wird das früher oder später enorm unübersichtlich 
Aber nur wenns leicht geht


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> bitte neue Mods samt kurzer Beschreibung oder Pic gleich in den Startpost einbinden, sonst wird das früher oder später enorm unübersichtlich
> Aber nur wenns leicht geht


 
Puh, das hört sich ehrlich gesagt nach sehr viel Arbeit an. Ich denke falls Erklärungen erwünscht sind, sollte die der Poster der Mods kurz dazu schreiben. Ich könnte im Startpost aber direkt zu Posts mit Mods verlinken, sofern mehrere Posts dieser Art vorhanden sind.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Super Sache! Gleich mal gepinnt!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ich weiß net, ob Erklärungen überhaupt notwendig sind. Bei den meisten Mods weiß man es ja schon anhand des Links, worum es geht^^
Whiter Snow Fox at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
4 Profiles for FXAA Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2011)

wari schrieb:


> diese nexus seite geht nur leider nie :/


 
1-2 Mal F5 drücken, dann geht die Seite meist.


----------



## l00p (15. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja den ersten Mod mit den FXAA bereits kann ich jetzt einfach z.b No more Blocky Faces, Enhanced Blood Textures, Enhanced Night und Map in full 3D alle zamt installieren ohne das das Spiel dadurch abstüzt?
> Ich habe bestimmt 15 Stunden ohne jegliche Mods fehlerfrei gespielt und seit heute nutze ich den FXAA Mod bis jetzt läuft alles stabil.



Ich habe auch die FXAA Mod und einige andere zusammen laufen - ohne Probleme.

Die FXAA Mod ist echt mal der absolute Burner!


----------



## wari (15. November 2011)

der FXAA mod macht mir das spiel iwie bissel zu dunkel und bunt :/

aber per pause taste kann man ja wieder auf normal switchen


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Es gibt ein kleines Update beim FXAA... 4 verschiedene einstellungen, mit mehr/weniger sättigung, sollte man mal reingucken^^


----------



## Naix (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hir mal paar unterschiede vom fxaa mod 1.ohne mod 2.fxaa real color 3.fxaa lower saturation 4.higher saturation


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (15. November 2011)

l00p schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die FXAA Mod und einige andere zusammen laufen - ohne Probleme.
> 
> Die FXAA Mod ist echt mal der absolute Burner!


 
Das ist richtig.. ich werde mir gleich auch noch einige Mods installieren.  Leider funktioniert bei mir die Nexus Seite nicht wenn ich auf Download klicke tut sich entweder nichts oder es kommt die Meldung das ich mich dort anmelden muss.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Der Skyrimnexus ist extrem überlastet, weil da im Moment so viel los ist. Ich wunder mich schon, dass der net längst zusammengebrochen ist xD
Anmelden musst du dich, wenn die Dateien irgendeine Größe überschreiten. Ist aber kostenlos und geht ganz schnell


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Skyrimnexus ist extrem überlastet, weil da im Moment so viel los ist. Ich wunder mich schon, dass der net längst zusammengebrochen ist xD
> Anmelden musst du dich, wenn die Dateien irgendeine Größe überschreiten. Ist aber kostenlos und geht ganz schnell


 
Ich hatte mich da ~ Anfang diesem Jahres angemeldet doch ich wusste meinen Accountnamen erst nicht mehr, habe gerade einfach ganz tief in die Vergangenheit zurück geschaut, erst dachte ich das war doch der Name den ich damals gewählt hatte? Nur mit ganz viel Glück und  hab ich mich daran zurückerinnert.. hab ihn mal eingegeben siehe da es funktioniert.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Hatte mich da mal zu Anfangszeiten von Oblivion (2006??) angemeldet xD
Hat ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert, mich wieder an Name und PW zu erinnern^^

@Blizzard
Ich könnte ja in meinem Post die ganzen Mods sammeln und schreiben, wenn es irgendwelche Update gibt


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Blizzard
> Ich könnte ja in meinem Post die ganzen Mods sammeln und schreiben, wenn es irgendwelche Update gibt


 
Wenn Mods gepostet werden, kann ich den Text samt Links ja problemlos in den Startpost übernehmen, das wäre kein Problem für mich. Ich will nur nicht extra nach Bildern, Anleitungen und der Gleichen selber suchen müssen.

Wie gesagt, ich werds einfach per Copy und Paste in den Startpost einfügen. Bei gerade mal 2 Seiten ist da aber noch keine Notwendigkeit zu sehen.


----------



## propa (15. November 2011)

Hallo wie kann ich ENB und FXAA mods mixen denn beide bringen 2 verschiedene dx9dll's mit hat da schon einer eine Lösung ?


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

Das FXAA real color muss ich mal installieren. Die Version mit higher saturation lässt weißen Nebel grün aussehen ^^


----------



## Kassim187 (15. November 2011)

Ist es normal das die Seite mit den Mods...also skyrimnexus.com irgendwie garnicht mehr funktioniert? Auch nach mehrmaligen refreshen?!


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ich quote mich mal selbst:





> Ich wunder mich schon, dass der net längst zusammengebrochen ist xD


 Nun ist es anscheinend soweit xDD


----------



## IronAngel (15. November 2011)

zur primetime ist wohl ein guter andrang. Aber ich finds echt cool das soviele Mods schon verfügbar sind. Gerade ENB wertet das Game echt auf.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Naja ENB ist noch net so gut, der die ganzen FXAA Post Process Filter sind genial  Pics sind im Upload und im Sammeltread gleich on^^


----------



## Scornage (15. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich quote mich mal selbst: Nun ist es anscheinend soweit xDD


 
Bei mir geht auch gerade nichts


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Pix mit meiner FXAA Config sind da 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...d-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-127.html#post3643676


----------



## Rollora (15. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Puh, das hört sich ehrlich gesagt nach sehr viel Arbeit an. Ich denke falls Erklärungen erwünscht sind, sollte die der Poster der Mods kurz dazu schreiben. Ich könnte im Startpost aber direkt zu Posts mit Mods verlinken, sofern mehrere Posts dieser Art vorhanden sind.


Dann wärs besser man macht hier zu und überlässt es jemanden der motiviert ist das zu tun, dazu gibts hier ja viele (siehe die vielen Guten Sammelthreads zu diversen Spielen), die es immer wieder schaffen Trailer, Pics, Themen, Quelle usw in einen gut organisierten Startpost zu verlinken

So haben meiner Meinung nach Sammelthreads auszusehen(es geht im Sammelthread darum etwas übersichtlich zu SAMMELN und nicht einen Thread zu starten und ihn dann in Chaos ausarbeiten zu lassen, ich finde das gehört schon ordentlich organisiert):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/77615-sammelthread-battlefield-3-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/149954-sammelthread-anno-2070-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/130678-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/152351-sammelthread-need-speed-run.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mulationen/148055-sammelthread-f1-2011-a.html


Naja und "viel Arbeit" halte ich übertrieben, entweder man investiert ein paar Minuten am Tag oder eben nicht, dann sollte man halt nun aber auch keinen Sammelthread sondern einen normalen Thread ausrufen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2011)

Was du meinst sind Informationen zu einem Spiel. Dafür gibt es doch den Sammelthread von Painkiller. Hier werden doch nur die Mods verlinkt. Du selbst verlinkst ja auch normale Sammelthreads.


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Ich sehe ihn gerade nicht, aber ich poste ihn hier mal, wie auch früher schon im Sammelthread. Auf der PCGH-Site ist er auch schon mal erwähnt worden:

Deutsche Wegweiser at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Deutsche Wegschilder Namen, ich finds cool  Da muss ich net erst über ne Miese Übersetzung fluchen.
Bitte beachten: Der Downloadlink führt zu nem anderem Host, kann man nicht über den Nexus direkt laden.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was du meinst sind Informationen zu einem Spiel. Dafür gibt es doch den Sammelthread von Painkiller. Hier werden doch nur die Mods verlinkt. Du selbst verlinkst ja auch normale Sammelthreads.


Du hast wohl ein Problem mit lesen, ich habe explizit dazu geschrieben, dass diese Links als Beispiel dienen wie SAMMELTHREADS aussehen sollten, damit diese gut strukturiert usw sind. Ich habe NICHT gesagt, dass so wie MEIN Post ein Sammelthread sein soll.
Du kannst ja jede erwähnte Mod in in den Starpost einbinden, mit Bildern/Videos und einer Kurzbeschreibung...


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn Mods gepostet werden, kann ich den Text  samt Links ja problemlos in den Startpost übernehmen, das wäre kein  Problem für mich. Ich will nur nicht extra nach Bildern, Anleitungen und  der Gleichen selber suchen müssen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich werds  einfach per Copy und Paste in den Startpost einfügen. Bei gerade mal 2  Seiten ist da aber noch keine Notwendigkeit zu sehen.


 
Wie andere das dann "schaffen" ist mir ein Rätsel.
Zumal du ja nichtmal extra nach Bildern ETC suchen müsstest, sondern diese nur per Code einbinden, schließlich sind bei den angegebenen Links eh immer die Bilder dabei...
Und ein bis zwei Zeilen Beschreibung zu jeder Mod ist ja wohl hoffentlich auch nicht zu schlimm...

Es ist halt eine Frage die du dir selbst stellen musst: soll es ein guter, übersichtlicher Thread sein wo man etwas auf dem ersten Blick findet wenn mans sucht (bzw wenn man drüberscrollt über den Startpost) oder soll man sich zuerst sämtliche Posts durchlesen müssen, oder alle Links geklickt haben usw... bis man dann vielleicht etwas findet. Letzteres kann je nach masse an Mods bald mal ziemlich Zeitintensiv werden.

Du kannst deinen Thread also SCHÖNER, ÜBERSICHLICHER und HILFREICHER machen. Aber nur wenn du das willst.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

Hab hier mal Videomaterial zum FXAA P.P.I. gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDNo8aNoF34


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Gutes Video, finde den Mod extrem gut. Kann aber auch verstehen wenn manche die Farben übertrieben finden und die gewollte
grauere Atmosphäre bevorzugen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Gutes Video, finde den Mod extrem gut. Kann aber auch verstehen wenn manche die Farben übertrieben finden und die gewollte
> grauere Atmosphäre bevorzugen.


 
Ich bin mir da bislang noch unschlüssig, ob ich den FXAA-PPI nutzen soll oder nicht. Mir sagt die Optik teils zu, teils find ich die Farben aber etwas zu krass. Ich denke ich warte noch auf diverse bessere Lösungen.


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Ich komme mit den ganzen FXAA mods nicht klar, die sind mir entweder

zu scharf und zu bunt
zu scharf und zu grau.

Ich komme da irgendwie auf keinen rechten nennern, vll setz ich mich die Tage selbst mal hin zum testen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Keine Sorge, da bin ich schon dran . Das wird net so kräftig wie das Video oben und net so "grau" wie mein testvideo, was ich verlinkt hab. Dazu noch etwas weniger Schärfe und keine blaue Nacht mehr und der Mod ist perfekt^^

Den ersten richtig guten Texturmod gefunden: Tabookies Whiterun Retexture at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## klefreak (16. November 2011)

Auch von mir mal eine Liste, mit den Mods, die ich derzeit für unverzichtbar halte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Legacyy

bei deinem Textur Mod gibt es bereits "bessere" (sieh meine Liste)

Edit:

den ENB verwende ich nicht, da er bei mir (screenshots) KEINE verbesserung bringt, aber seit der DNA-Ini die Performance um 30% senkt !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

Die Blätter bei Pflanzen sind ja ziemlich grob, gibts da schon Mods dazu?


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

ENB ist auch eher ein Grafikfix, als ein FXAA-Injector.
Der soll Stabilität und Frame-Rate erhöhen, was er bei mir jedenfalls in kleinem maße auch macht.
Ich hab das Ini-Performance auf Schatten, Wasser und 1-2 Level of Details beschränkt. Der Rest hat bei Screeni analyse nicht mehr gebracht, aber sinnlos Leistung im Rahmen von 10-15 FPS gefressen.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da bislang noch unschlüssig, ob ich den FXAA-PPI nutzen soll oder nicht. Mir sagt die Optik teils zu, teils find ich die Farben aber etwas zu krass. Ich denke ich warte noch auf diverse bessere Lösungen.


Stimmt. vorallem ist es ja von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt, dass es manchmal so grau, "kalt" wirkt.

Danke übrigens, dass du auf meine Anregungen eingegangen bist. Wenn ich mit der Arbeit fertig bin, kann ich ja die 2-3 Sätze Beschreibung zu den Mods machen und dir per PN schicken, damit du sie in den Startpost einbinden kannst


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Stimmt. vorallem ist es ja von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt, dass es manchmal so grau, "kalt" wirkt.



Das ist auch meine Meinung. Das Setting ist nicht um sonst kein kunterbuntes Blumenparadise , sondern ein kaltes und manchmal unwirsch, eisiges Ödland.
Deswegen würde mir moderates Sharpening und ein kleiner Schuss mehr Saturation vollkommen genügen.
Aber teilweise sieht das nach den Injectors ja aus, als würde man in der DomRep oder auf Haiti Urlaub machen


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal eine Liste, mit den Mods, die ich derzeit für unverzichtbar halte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Könntest du 2 Vergleichsbilder posten?




Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der Arbeit fertig bin, kann ich ja die 2-3 Sätze Beschreibung zu den Mods machen und dir per PN schicken, damit du sie in den Startpost einbinden kannst



Hab ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Skyrim ist halt nicht oblivion. Ich verstehe beide Seiten, zum einen wünschen sich die Spieler ein "warmes" Setting wie Oblivion zurück, zum anderen passt der kalte Look aber mehr zum Spiel selbst.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Skyrim ist halt nicht oblivion. Ich verstehe beide Seiten, zum einen wünschen sich die Spieler ein "warmes" Setting wie Oblivion zurück, zum anderen passt der kalte Look aber mehr zum Spiel selbst.


 
Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieses kalte, etwas düstere Setting genau das richtige. Es hebt sich von all den sonnigen RPGs ala Oblivion, Two Worlds usw ab, von denen es wahrlich zu Genüge gibt. Trotzdem darf das ganze natürlich noch durch diverse Mods etwas aufgepeppelt werden, ohne aber den Flair zu sehr zu verändern, den die Entwickler mit Skyrim so gut eingefangen haben.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

Netter Zeitgenosse (mit meinen filtern ):
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-1617-37-1378p2.png

Kein graues Bild mehr, aber immer noch etwas zu viel Schärfe drin


----------



## Schkaff (16. November 2011)

ich hab mich irgendwie noch nicht mit dem fxaa injector angefreundet, zwar kann ich es problemlos installieren, allerdings sieht es im nachhinein schlimmer aus als zuvor. entweder wird das bild total blaulastig oder es wird dermaßen "scharf gepixelt" sodass sich die sättigungswerte stark verziehen. ich glaub der effekt heißt posterieren oder so. capture_16112011_192419.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

teilweise tritt sogar beides auf. sobald ich aber mit fraps einen screenshot mache, sieht das bild wieder so aus wie es vom modder aus gewollt ist.  capture_16112011_192619.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
beim launcher sind wie im readme beschrieben alle antialiasung, usw... deaktiviert.

ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

oO
ich lad dir mal meine Settings hoch.... sind um einiges besser, als die standart einstellungen 

-> https://rapidshare.com/files/3908170683/Legacyy_s_injFX_Settings.rar 

€dit:
Meine Skyrim .ini Settings sind fast fertig. Morgen noch Readme schreiben und dann wars das 

Da werden dann meine .ini Dateien, meine FXAA Settings und der 4GB Patch drin sein


----------



## habla2k (16. November 2011)

Sagt mal, muss man für diesen FXAA Injector Kram FXAA aktivieren? Momentan habe ich es aus, da ich Transparenz AA nutze, geht das dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Schkaff (17. November 2011)

ne eigentlich nicht, steht auch glaub in der readme drinne, dass man das aushaben sollte. 

@legacy: ich hab mein problem durch zufall iwie gelöst. die ini war davon unabhänig. hab einfach nachdem ich dem der injector installiert wurde ne andere injFX_settings reingemacht. jetzt siehts ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin damit eig recht zufrieden.


----------



## X-deMaulwurfn-X (17. November 2011)

Hi Leute
ich hab mir gestern den ein oder anderen Mod geladen (bessere Gesichter, kein Schmutz usw.) und ihn eig. in den richtigen/entsprechenden Ordner kopiert. Bin kein PC-Experte und kenn mich generell damit auch nicht so gut aus, hab davor auf Konsole gezockt 
Allerdings geht keiner dieser Mods.
Selbst die geänderte ini. mit der 3D-Map fkz. nicht.

Habs in den Ordner "/Data/" kopiert. Bessere Gesichter z.B., hatte nen neuen Ordner mit Textures/caracters..., den hab ich dann mal aufgelöst und die einzelnen Dateien in den Data-Ordner reingetan, hat aber auch nicht fkz 

Kann mir vlt einer damit helfen? Wär echt nett 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Hi,
du musst den texture Ordner nur in den Data Ordner kopieren. Das wars schon, in diesen Textures Ordner kommen dann alle MOds rein


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> ENB ist auch eher ein Grafikfix, als ein FXAA-Injector.
> Der soll Stabilität und Frame-Rate erhöhen, was er bei mir jedenfalls in kleinem maße auch macht.
> Ich hab das Ini-Performance auf Schatten, Wasser und 1-2 Level of Details beschränkt. Der Rest hat bei Screeni analyse nicht mehr gebracht, aber sinnlos Leistung im Rahmen von 10-15 FPS gefressen.



Werde deinen Tip mal testen und mir eine "neue" ini basteln und "nur" die benötigten Werte vergrößern.. eventuell rbingt dann acuh bei mir der ENB MOd eine Leistungsverbesserung



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Könntest du 2 Vergleichsbilder posten?



 Mit ohne MOD??

Ich werd mal schaun was ich machen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind hier KEINE Texturunterschiede, weil in dieser Stadt keine Texturmods sind 
hier sind hauptsächlich die Schatten interessant
--> Selbstschatten und feinere Schatten

Bilder von den Texturmods findest du ganz gute (besser könnt ich es nciht machen) auf SKyrim-Nexus
hier zb:
Landscape Texture Pack WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community  (muss einem gefallen oder nicht)
Chris2012s HQ Texture Pack Whiterun WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community (find ich ganz gut, ergänzend mit nachfolgender MOD..)
Tabookies Whiterun Retexture at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 

-> die reihenfolge der isntallation ist dann entscheidend, wenn zb zwei Mods gleiche Texturen überarbeiten (zb die zwei Witherun-Mods) .. 

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> -> die reihenfolge der isntallation ist dann entscheidend, wenn zb zwei Mods gleiche Texturen überarbeiten (zb die zwei Witherun-Mods) ..
> 
> mfg


 
Ein Texturmod für die komplette Map wäre da halt was feines, dürfte aber noch ein paar Wochen/Monate dauern.
Die Mods bislang sind doch eigentlich nur vorläufige Notlösungen.


----------



## Anupius (17. November 2011)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt einige mods draufgemacht und mir ist aufgedallen das ich seit einiger zeit keine polarlichter mehr sehe!
Ist das so das es nicht immer polar lichter zu sehen sind nachts oder ist mir da was kaput gegangen bei?

Mfg Anupius


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2011)

@ Blizzard
Ja für komplettmods wird es noch dauern... derweil schaue ich alle par tage meine Mods durch (die Links) und schau ob es neues gib, das ich dann halt update..
hoffentlich gibt es bald ein Texturpaket a la QUARLS...

hab derweil eine neue Ini gebastelt
16x AF
4x AA
1920x1080
Gute schatten 8k Map
Gute Bäume, Wasser und Sicht

ohne ENB MOD (halbiert bei mir fast die FPS und das SSAO ist mir etwas zu deftig) bekomme ich so in in Rifton am Marktplatz (burg im Rücken ca 3m vor dem Brunnen 37FPS... (meine 1. Ini/ bzw mit ENB hab ich hier nur knapp 20...)



Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bAllowConsole=0
iPreloadSizeLimit=104857600
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=150.0000
iNumHWThreads=5
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
uGridsToLoad=6
uInterior Cell Buffer=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=80
iFPSClamp=60
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=4
fInteriorShadowDistance=5000.0000
fShadowDistance=10000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=5600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=4600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=13000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=2500.0000
fDecalLOD1=2000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=3000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=300.0000
fLightLODStartFade=4500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=10
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=512.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=8000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=8000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=4
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=30
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice = "AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series "
bFXAAEnabled=0
fShadowBiasScale=0.0500
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=8192
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=75.0000
fDefaultFOV=75.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=0
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iGrassCellRadius=2
bGrassPointLighting=1
fGrassFadeRange=1500.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=4000.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=0.9000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0280
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1024
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=362144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=42768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=26384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=10000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=90000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=200000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=65000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=33000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=2.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
bDecalMultithreaded=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=3
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=0
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterShader=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1



Ich bitte um weitere Verwendung 

@Anupius
Soweit ich weis sind nicht immer Nordlichter zu sehen, auch die Wasserreflexionen gibt es zb nur! bei Sonnenschein.. (hat mich geschockt als ich einbisschen ini tweakte und auf einmal die reflexionen weg waren 

alternativ einfach mal über den Skyrim Launcher bei "Datendateien" das Häckchen bei den EXTRA Dateien entfernen und schauen ob die nordlichter wieder da sind.. (einfahc ein Save machen und dann vergleichen )


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ich bitte um weitere Verwendung


 
Vielleicht werde ich die Einstellungen morgen mal testen (wenn ich Zeit habe). Die ini von Legacyy soll heute ja auch fertig werden, dann kommt Vielfalt rein.


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2011)

JA wird Spannend..  wobei ich nicht viel geändert hab seit meiner 1. ev. ist die von Legacyy deutlich performanter was mir aich gut gefallen würde..

Was aber interessant ist, ist der neue ENB V4 !!!
hab gerade getestet und festgestellt, dass er bei mir praktisch die gleiche Leistung bringt, was gut ist 

allerdings kontne ich bisher (da nacht) noch keine optischen unterschiede feststellen, und ich will auch nicht dauernd das Spiel neu starten nur um diverse screenshots miteinander zu vergleichen 

von daher HAPPY Hunting..


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

ach da les ich doch mal wieder meinen namen^^
Ich versuch bei der .ini so ein Zwischending von guter Performance und guter Grafik zu finden. Irgendwie hab ich wieder diese hässlichen Schatten seit gestern abend, trotz shadows auf 4096...  muss mal gucken wie ich die wieder weg bekomme.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Am besten immer zu den Mods schreiben wie die performancetechnisch so sind


----------



## Stevii (17. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> ...


 
In welche .ini kommt das denn dann?
Soll ich den Kram da vorher raus löschen, oder einfach deins mit rein?, würde das gern mal testen.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

Die Schatten scheinen en generelles Problem zu sein. Ich hab meine halbwegs wieder hinbekomme auf, sie haben allerdings leichtes Kantenflimmern wenn ich stillstehe, aber wirklich nicht viel.

Zum ENB: ich werde heute abend den neuen Testen, sollte an meiner Benchingstelle bemerkbar sein, das meine FPS steigen: 
Dann scheiß ich vorerst gelinde gesagt auf die FXAA Injectoren , die sehen größtenteils alle mies aus und selbst die geringste Sharpening und Saturationstufe die ich drin hatte, und die dann annehmbarwar, hat einfach mal eben 4-5 FPS gefressen.
Rechne ich das gegen die 3-4+ durch den ENB dann wäre ich bei über 10% Einbruch der Leistung, finde ich atm zuviel 

Die Texturen-Mods werde ich heute testen, denke ich komme heute 1. al nach Weißlauf, da knall ich die dann direkt mal rein 

@ Stevii: Ich würd die SkyrimPrefs.ini komplett ersetzten, sonst überschreiben sich gleiche Werte nicht und das Programm weiß mindestens mal nicht welche Werte es nehmen soll.


----------



## Naix (17. November 2011)

Ich hab ein problem und zwar hab ich den full 3d map mod drauf wenn ich nun die karte öffne hab ich nur noch die symbole und der hintergrund ist grau


----------



## X-deMaulwurfn-X (17. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hi,
> du musst den texture Ordner nur in den Data Ordner kopieren. Das wars schon, in diesen Textures Ordner kommen dann alle MOds rein


 
Ok, aber ich hab da ja nun mehrer Ordner mit texture/actor/.. da frägt er mich ob ich ersetzen will, aber dann ist ja der andere MOD weg. Sry, bin echt keine Leuchte in PC-Sachen


----------



## klefreak (17. November 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> In welche .ini kommt das denn dann?
> Soll ich den Kram da vorher raus löschen, oder einfach deins mit rein?, würde das gern mal testen.



Hallo:
Wie "plaGGy" geschrieben hat, einfach in deinen EIgene Dateien/Eigene Dokumente/MyGames/Skyrim --> SkyrimPrefs.ini alles rauslöschen und meine Komplette Liste reingeben..
Ich Gebe auch immer einen SChriebeschutz auf die Datei, da ansonsten der Launcher versucht sein "autosetting" drüber zu bügeln..
(screenshots mache ich selten, daher stört es mich nicht, wenn die Nummerierung hier nicht weiter läuft --> wird immer das selbe Bild übershcrieben.. !




Legacyy schrieb:


> ach da les ich doch mal wieder meinen namen^^
> Ich versuch bei der .ini so ein Zwischending von guter Performance und guter Grafik zu finden. Irgendwie hab ich wieder diese hässlichen Schatten seit gestern abend, trotz shadows auf 4096...  muss mal gucken wie ich die wieder weg bekomme.



Vergleich mal deine Ini mit meiner, vor allem bei der SHadowmap gibt es einen Bereich, wo ich 8092 drinnen stheen hab, der ist zuständig für die "Globalen" schatten, und damit auch für die Verpixelung der Baumschatten..
hatte huete acuh Probleme und machte mir einfach "schnell" einen "neue" INI über die DNA Seite...



plaGGy schrieb:


> Die Schatten scheinen en generelles Problem zu sein. Ich hab meine halbwegs wieder hinbekomme auf, sie haben allerdings leichtes Kantenflimmern wenn ich stillstehe, aber wirklich nicht viel.
> 
> Zum ENB: ich werde heute abend den neuen Testen, sollte an meiner Benchingstelle bemerkbar sein, das meine FPS steigen:
> Dann scheiß ich vorerst gelinde gesagt auf die FXAA Injectoren , die sehen größtenteils alle mies aus und selbst die geringste Sharpening und Saturationstufe die ich drin hatte, und die dann annehmbarwar, hat einfach mal eben 4-5 FPS gefressen.
> ...



Schatten sind nervig ja, auch ein bisschen Textur und Schattenflimmern ist bei meiner Radeon zu beobachten (mit und ohne Mod/ini) Die FXAA Tweaks gefallen mir alle nicht, der ENB hingegen in seiner V4 passt ganz stimmig ins Bild und kostet vertretbar Leistung..

TEXTURMODS sind Pflicht  

Empfehle dir
"HQ Texture Pack Whiterun WIP" (als 1. installieren! dann das 2. denn es überschneiden sich einige Texturen)
"Wasteland Texture pack WIP"
 "Wasteland Texture pack WIP"
....






X-deMaulwurfn-X schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich hab da ja nun mehrer Ordner  mit texture/actor/.. da frägt er mich ob ich ersetzen will, aber dann  ist ja der andere MOD weg. Sry, bin echt keine Leuchte in PC-Sachen


 
EInfach die Dateien in der ORdnerstruktur in der sie im ZIP sind in den Skyrim DATA ordner und dabei auch einfahc auf "überschreiben" oder "integrieren" gehen !!!

das bedeutet nur, dass dein MOD ordner Textures mit den Texturen des MOd in deinen Skyrim/Data/Textures integriert wird !! 

kann nix passieren
danach noch im Launcher unter DATENDATEIEN das Häckchen unten setzen und fertig


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

X-deMaulwurfn-X schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich hab da ja nun mehrer Ordner mit texture/actor/.. da frägt er mich ob ich ersetzen will, aber dann ist ja der andere MOD weg. Sry, bin echt keine Leuchte in PC-Sachen


 Hast du schon einen anderen Mod in der Richtung drauf? Überschreib einfach alles, da kann eigentlich nichts schief gehn


----------



## X-deMaulwurfn-X (17. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> EInfach die Dateien in der ORdnerstruktur in der sie im ZIP sind in den Skyrim DATA ordner und dabei auch einfahc auf "überschreiben" oder "integrieren" gehen !!!
> 
> das bedeutet nur, dass dein MOD ordner Textures mit den Texturen des MOd in deinen Skyrim/Data/Textures integriert wird !!
> 
> ...


 
Na endlich  Danke hehe
Könnt ihr die aktuellen Mods was Textur und allgemein Grafik verbessert schon empfehlen, oder noch bisschen warten, bis was wirklich gutes draußen ist (meine da z.B. GTA IV Mod von iEhancer)


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Auf der ersten Seite sind einige, sonst empfehle ich den Skyrim Nexus... einfach mal durchgucken, was es da alles gibt.
.ini fertig. jetz wird nach der ENB geguckt^^

€dit: Neue ENB zieht immer noch 4 fps an Leistung -.-
Lad dann mal die neue Config inkl. TESV.exe mit 4GB Patch hoch (ENB und FXAA werden optional sein^^) 

So, da isses: https://rapidshare.com/files/77093307/Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar

Weitsicht und Schatten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

Tatsache, @ Legacyy, die enb zieht bei mir auch 5-6 FPS wie es den anschein hat, hätte ich net gedacht hm =/
Leider kann ich net mal mehr testen ob es nur die neue ist oder generell
na VLl versuch ich es nochmal mit nem FXAA da gabs einen der hat mich interessiert

Wie ist das bei euch, macht ihr Treiber FXAA aus, oder lasst ihr es an?

Edit: Ohne Fxaa schießen die FPS nochmal um rund 5-6 im Schnitt rauf.


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Hab nie FXAA an. Das braucht man eigentlich bei Skyrim nicht. Gibts ja keine "kantigen Linien" die geglättet werden müssen


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

So, hab nun FXAA aus, ENB drinnen und 2x SSAA reingemacht und sieht atm gut aus, dazu läuft es stabil mit 40 min FPS.
Ich werd das wohl mal so drinnen lassen bis man was von Treiber oder Patchseite hört, die FXAA Mods gefallen wir alle garnicht, die sind teilweise schrecklich in der Farbgebung und verhunzen das SPiel + kosten bis zu 11 FPS an Leistung 

Ich werde nochmal deine Settings testen, aber glaube nicht das es was dran ändern wird 

Edit: Deine Farbgebung gefällt, mir, aber ist mir immer noch zuviel sharpening?
Wie ist denn der Wert dafür, ich würde das gerne mal selbst versuchen für mich zu regeln?


----------



## CptSam (17. November 2011)

plaGGy kannst du vllt 2,3 screenshots posten pls?


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

Btw, @ Legacyy, ich glaube die Befehle mit ugridtoload usw müssen in die Skyrim.ini um zu wirken
Also fast alles was unter General stehen hast.

Screenshots könnte ich heute abend keine mehr posten, da ich atm vom Handy aus schreibe, aber ich guck mal was ich machen kann, ist aber im Grunde nichts besonderes.


----------



## Schkaff (17. November 2011)

stimme plaggy zu. am anfang dacht ich wow mit dem injector und allem pipapo sieht des geil aus, aber nach 2h spielzeit ging mir der ungeheure sharpen und saturation mod auf die nerven. mit dem leichten unschärfeeffekt spielts sich finde ich angenehmer und die tristen farben passen gut zum allgemeinen setting. Aber den Enb find ich bis jetzt auch nicht soo der hammer. ich mein der kam 2 tage nach release raus, ist klar, dass des noch net der burner sein kann. Aber der hat netütlich sehr viel potential! ich habe jetz erlich gesagt INGAME kaum unterschiede gemerkt. Und darauf kommts bei mir an. Klar merkt man auf screenshots unterschiede, aber mir haben die sich jetzt bei längerem zocken nicht in der weise bemerkbar gemacht, so dass ich sagen würde, "den mod muss ich drin haben" Dazu rauben die noch n paar fps. Texturmods sind aber soweit ganz gut

Lustiges am rande: nach stundenlangen rumprobieren habe ich ausversehen die default settings gesetzt und dachte mir: "man jetzt aber siehts richtig gut aus"   schon komisch


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

@plaGGy
hab das auf der DNA Seite generiert und dann nachträglich etwas angepasst. Die Sachen sollten so wirken. 

Öffne mal die injFX_Settings.h und änder da mal folgendes


Spoiler



PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.5
#define CoefBlur 2

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.15
#define Sharpen_val0 0.7


Sollte weniger sein, habs jetzt selbst net probiert, müssten aber die richtigen Befehle sein

@Schkaff
die ENB beseitigt im Moment nur Bugs (gibt ja schon das 4. Update davon^^). Da gibts noch keine extra Effekte. Das wird erst in Zukunft noch kommen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

@ Legacyy das hast du aber wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet..wie genau installiere ich denn deine Ini Tweak?


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2011)

Danke 
Da sind ja Readme's dabei, die erklären eigentlich alles^^
Die TESV.exe ersetzen, meine kann mehr als 2GB RAM benutzen.
Die beiden .ini Dateien sind zudem schreibgeschützt, dass Skyrim die Einstellungen nach Spielstart nicht wieder ändert. 

Ansonsten musst du in der SkyrimPrefs.ini deine Auflösung und deine Grafikkarte wie folgt eintragen:
iSize W=xxxx (z.B.1920)
iSize H=xxxx (z.B. 1080)
sD3DDevice ="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580" (am Besten die Werte aus deiner alten SkyrimPrefs.ini in meine rein kopieren )

Tante €dith:
Ach ja, ENB und FXAA können *NICHT* gleichzeitig benutzt werden, da sie jeweils eine andere d3d9.dll benutzen..


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Danke für deine super Erklärung..


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Tante €dith:
> Ach ja, ENB und FXAA können *NICHT* gleichzeitig benutzt werden, da sie jeweils eine andere d3d9.dll benutzen..


 
Ist so nicht ganz richtig, man nenne die FXAA DLL zu d3da.dll um und nimmt meine ENB ini, dafür gibt es die Proxy Funktion

Hier mal ein paar Bilder mit beiden DLLs
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-380.html#post3647024


--------------------------------------------------

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9a.dll

[GLOBAL]
AdditionalConfigFile=enbseries2.ini

[GAME]
SpeedHack=false
ShadowQualityFix=true

[FIX]
ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
IgnoreThreadManagement=true
IgnoreThreadPriority=true
FixGraphics=true


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2011)

in dem MyGames/Skyrim Ordner sollte es so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen Optionalen Dateien kommen in den Ordner, wo auch die TESV.exe und so drin sind.

@Propa
Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen 
Bringt aber mMn einen zu großen Leistungsverlust und die ENB nützt noch nichts bei Skyrim^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ich kann die Datei Skyrim Prefs leider nicht Speichern da kommt immer die Meldung: SkyrimPrefs Die Datei ist schreibgeschützt Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang mit einem anderen Dateinamen.
Muss ich die Datei etwa Umbenennen in SkyrimPrefs.ini ?


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich kann die Datei Skyrim Prefs leider nicht Speichern da kommt immer die Meldung: SkyrimPrefs Die Datei ist schreibgeschützt Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang mit einem anderen Dateinamen.


 
Rechte Maustaste auf die Datei dann auf Eigenschaften und unter Schreibschutz das Häkchen rausnehmen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Vielen dank


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

@Schkaff

Wir könnten uns doch zusammen tun denn ich bastel auch schon Tagen daran rum hier mal meine Bilder Part 1-3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-380.html#post3647024


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

@ Legacyy ich habe alles so gemacht wie du geschrieben hast. Nur war der FXAA Mod aus dem Nexus Forum noch installiert, ich hab ihn deinstalliert und musste danach deine Optional FXAA wieder neu ins Skyrim Hauptverzeichniss kopieren.

Ich hab gerade das Spiel gestartet doch leider ist es jetzt total am Ruckeln weisst du vielleicht an was das liegt? Nachdem ich im Skyrim Launcher alles auf Maximal gestellt habe geht es, vielen dank Legacyy sieht jetzt einfach bombastisch und exclusiv aus.

Aber leider ist das Spiel mir nach ~ 2 Min Btd gegangen  von Stabilität kann ich mit deinem Mod aber nicht sprechen es sieht zwar gut aus aber was bringt es wenn es sofort abstürtzt vorher kommte ich mit dem FXAA Mod aus dem Nexus in ruhe spielen 2 Btd in 35 Stunden, nur wenn man einmal so eine feine Qualität gesehen hat wie dein FXAA Mod möchte man nichts anderes mehr, ich denke an den Back To Desktops können nur die Entwickler was ändern und ich kann nur hoffen das sie es hinbekommen ansonsten 

Gruß


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> @ Legacyy ich habe alles so gemacht wie du geschrieben hast. Nur war der FXAA Mod aus dem Nexus Forum noch installiert, ich hab ihn deinstalliert und musste danach deine Optional FXAA wieder neu ins Skyrim Hauptverzeichniss kopieren.
> 
> Ich hab gerade das Spiel gestartet doch leider ist es jetzt total am Ruckeln weisst du vielleicht an was das liegt? Nachdem ich im Skyrim Launcher alles auf Maximal gestellt habe geht es, vielen dank Legacyy sieht jetzt einfach bombastisch und exclusiv aus.
> 
> ...


Google mal nach FCC Explorer damit die TESV.exe mehr als 2GB Ram händeln kann


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ich dachte das habe ich doch mit der EXE von Legacyy schon getan?


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2011)

@propa
hab bei meinen Settings schon ne bearbeitete TESV.exe dabei 

@Motörhead
 haben leider schon einige berichtet. Was hast du denn für für einen PC?
Wenn du deine beiden .ini Dateien gesichert hast, dann lösch meine mal wieder und benutz die alten. Irgendwie crasht meine .ini bei manchen Systemen nach einiger Zeit auf den Desktop zurück, hab da einfach keine Ahnung wie ich das Problem beheben kann. 
Alternativ kannst du dir auch eine SkyrimPrefs.ini auf SKYRIM | Do Not Argue ersetellen

Die FXAA Einstellungen kannst du ja behalten.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

@ Legacyy

Das System steht in meiner Info, du hast es auf jeden Fall super gemacht von grafischen her nach so kurzer Zeit das Spiel sowas von Grafisch geil aussehen zu lassen alle Achtung.
Ich denke aber dennoch die Einzigsten die uns helfen können bezüglich der Back to Desktops sind die Entwickler selber.


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

Wie kann man Spoilern? Dann poste ich mal meine ini's und kannst die mal probieren.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

Hier mal meine Ini's darauf achten zwecks

Auflösung und d3d Device

iSize H=Auflösung
iSize W=Auflösung

sD3DDevice="Grafikkarte"


https://rapidshare.com/files/906348393/Skyrim.7z


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Danke aber für heute habe ich genug von dem Spiel.


----------



## Stevii (18. November 2011)

Ich hatte NIE (!) abstürze..

Jetzt hab ich mir ne .ini hier ausm Thread bei mir rein kopiert und hatte nach 10minuten nen Absturz ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## klefreak (18. November 2011)

@Propa

(spoiler) TEXT (/spoiler)  mit []

@Motörhead_for_ever
@Stevii

Bei mir crashte eine selbstgebastelte INI auch immer, dann hab ich einfach eine neue auf der DNA-Seite erstellt..
geht eigentlich ganz einfach!
und das Spiel war wieder Stabil
-------
wenn's dann immer noch nicht läuft einfach bis zum nächsten Patch die Standard INI benutzen und hoffen das es dann besser wird

mfg


----------



## Stevii (18. November 2011)

Bei der DNA Seite sind mir viel zu viele einstellungen. 
Naja, ich warte wohl.., aber dieses FXAA muss ich jetzt mal testen..


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Hat irgendeiner von euch SSAO übern Treiber laufen? Ich finde das erhöht die Atmosphäre deutlich mehr als irgendwelche Textur Packs...zudem sehen die momentan alle nur geschärft und neu koloriert aus. Gefällt mir alles noch nicht. Außerdem komme ich, vor lauter tuning, kaum zum spielen 

Hab jetz n bisschen INI geschaut, dazu im Spiel alles auf max, im Treiber dann SSAO auf Performance und 2x SuperSampling Transparenz AA. Damit läufts ganz gut. Die Mods sind mir momentan noch zu extrem bzw zu dominant.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

Hier leute ich finde in der ini die drei einträge nicht

iMinMemoryPageSize=
 iMaxMemoryPageSize=
 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=

Sollte aber ansich da sein kann mir einer weiter helfen ?!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

habla2k schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner von euch SSAO übern Treiber laufen? Ich finde das erhöht die Atmosphäre deutlich mehr als irgendwelche Textur Packs...zudem sehen die momentan alle nur geschärft und neu koloriert aus. Gefällt mir alles noch nicht. Außerdem komme ich, vor lauter tuning, kaum zum spielen
> 
> Hab jetz n bisschen INI geschaut, dazu im Spiel alles auf max, im Treiber dann SSAO auf Performance und 2x SuperSampling Transparenz AA. Damit läufts ganz gut. Die Mods sind mir momentan noch zu extrem bzw zu dominant.



Kann man das im Nvidia Treiber einstellen? Wenn ja was muss ich denn da genau einstellen? Ich hab seit heute den neuesten Mod von Legaccy drauf wie genau kann ich denn alles auf Standard zurückschalten?


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier leute ich finde in der ini die drei einträge nicht
> 
> iMinMemoryPageSize=
> iMaxMemoryPageSize=
> ...



Die gibts auch auf Standart nicht.
Einfach mit den überall genannten Werten reinkopieren und fertig.

Um mal wieder einen kleinen Mod zu posten:
Ich find ich toll 
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=498

Ersetzt die etwas matschigen Augen mit tollen Highres-Texturen 


Zu SSAO: Ich finds nicht so toll, es sieht gut aus, frisst allerdings einfach viel zu viel Leistung für die gebotene Qualität. bei mir sind es rund 15-16 FPS, way too much.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

*Motörhead_for_ever*
Siehe bild


Edit: Wo muss ich das eintragen also wo in der Ini. oder ist das eigel irgendwo ?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ne soch ner mool ich bin auch ausm Erzgebirge..vielen dank für deine Auskunft das würde ich gerne so einstellen, ich brauche dazu den Nvidia Inspector doch dazu möchte ich den FXAA Mod mit der SkyrimPrefs.ini was ich heute installiert habe auf Standard zurücksetzten und dann die Einstellung im Inspector vornehmen.


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Kann man das im Nvidia Treiber einstellen? Wenn ja was muss ich denn da genau einstellen? Ich hab seit heute den neuesten Mod von Legaccy drauf wie genau kann ich denn alles auf Standard zurückschalten?


 
SSAO kann man nicht im Treiber einstellen, dafür benötigt man den nVidia Inspector 1.9.5.5. und folgt dann am Besten dieser Anleitung.

Bessere Grafik für Skyrim: Lösungen für Ambient Occlusion, bessere Schatten und Wasser - Update: ENB Series - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

oder auf diesem Bild

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/11-1-1321455440.jpg

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Ambient Occlusion setting auf Quality ziemlich Performance frisst, gerade zusammen mit Transparenz AA. Ich nutze wie gesagt nur Performance.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

Mal was anders hat einer von euch noch die Original Ini denn ich habe meine Leider nicht gesavet. Brauche die mal backup sofern meine mal net mehr will. Danke schon mal


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

@ Crimson

Mit High Quality und 8x TSSAA dürftest du doch teilweise bloß 20 FPS haben? Welche Auflösung bzw. ingame Setting nutzt du dazu? Als ich teste das alles momentan in der ersten Höhle und bei Nebel und Wasser fällt das da extrem ab.

Edit: Lösch einfach die Ini dann erstellt er eine beim Start.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Vielen dank, doch jetzt wäre es erstmal gut zu wissen wie genau man das Spiel als Standard wiederherstellen kann?


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *Motörhead_for_ever*
> Siehe bild
> 
> 
> Edit: Wo muss ich das eintragen also wo in der Ini. oder ist das eigel irgendwo ?


 
Ich würds entweder an den Anfang oder ans Ende setzte, halt ein wenig Platz machen damit du siehst wo du was eingefügt hast.
Wenn du ne neue Ini brauchst, einfach die alten löschen und über Steam neustarten, bekommst eine kreiert


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was du alles drin hast. ENB sind glaube ich nur ne enbseries.ini und die d3d9.dll, beides löschen, fertig. Ne Standard INI gibts wenn du deine löschst und das Spiel startest.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ich hab Legacyys Optional FXAA + Post Prozess und die Skyrim Ini Files drauf sorry das ich das erst nicht erwähnt hatte. Ich habe mir einfach nochmal den FXAA Ordner angeschaut von ihm und hab die Dateien dann im Skyrim Hauptverzeichniss wieder entfernt.


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Steht bestimmt in seiner Readme wie man es deinstalliert ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

habla2k schrieb:


> @ Crimson
> 
> Mit High Quality und 8x TSSAA dürftest du doch teilweise bloß 20 FPS haben? Welche Auflösung bzw. ingame Setting nutzt du dazu? Als ich teste das alles momentan in der ersten Höhle und bei Nebel und Wasser fällt das da extrem ab.
> 
> Edit: Lösch einfach die Ini dann erstellt er eine beim Start.


 

Ich selbe Nutze keine AO da es mir nicht gefällt lieber habe ich Glatte Kanten ! Dager mehr 4xMSAA+8xTSSAA.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt den Inspector doch leider sehen bei mir die ganzen Einstellungen ganz anders aus. Bild: unbenannt4mu8w9.png - abload.de


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Meiner sieht so aus

Bild: inspectorbwuv6.png - abload.de

@Crimson
Hast es also nur auf dem Bild angestellt zum zeigen...Aber sieht man überhaupt nen Unterschied bei den verschiedenen Transparenz Stufen?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (18. November 2011)

Ich bin einmal auf Repair gegangen ich kenn doch den Inspector noch von damals so sieht es jetzt bei mir aus kann ich das so lassen?

Bild: unbenannt5vx862.png - abload.de


----------



## habla2k (18. November 2011)

Erstmal ja, mit 2x SuperSampling + Quality SSAO wirst du teilweise ins ruckeln kommen denke ich. Hast ja auch ne GTX 570 und bei mir ist es so.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ich habe es gerade gestartet doch es ist nach ~2 Min wieder btd gegangen, so langsam glaube ich wirklich ich muss mein Windows neu machen. Hat vielleicht auch jemand Abstürze mit der Einstellung?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2011)

habla2k schrieb:


> Meiner sieht so aus
> 
> Bild: inspectorbwuv6.png - abload.de
> 
> ...


 
Da es aber Kaum Leistung frist ist es egal  

Ein Tipp noch ich nutze auch kein FXAA weil das macht das Bild einfach Matschig !
Aber am besten ist noch in Skyrim Ds+TrSSAA


*habla2k* 


Dein Bild ist Falsch du musst nix bei AA- Kompatibel schalten ! Geht auch so ohne zu Bluren !!!


----------



## habla2k (19. November 2011)

Okay, das stand bei irgendeinem Guide, aber dann kann ichs auch rausnehmen, hat eh keinen Einfluss. Wie stellt man denn Downsampling bei Skyrim an?
FXAA nutze ich auch nicht, und diese FXAA Mods erst recht nicht.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Stürzt das Spiel bei dir auch nach ~2MIn ab?


----------



## habla2k (19. November 2011)

Nope, läuft alles normal. Habe aber wie gesagt keine Grafikmods drin, und außerdem ist mein Windows relativ frisch, da ich es für BF3 neu installieren musste.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Ok danke dir dann werde ich morgen auch eine frische Installation vornehmen.


----------



## habla2k (19. November 2011)

Ich würds erstmal mit ner frischen Installation vom Spiel versuchen bevor du das ganze Windows neu machst. Einfach alles löschen, neu isntallieren, Settings einstellen, Ini etwas anpassen dafür gibts ja genug Tipps oder fertige Inis, am besten erstmal nur kleine Änderungen vornehmen nicht gleich die ganze Ini umschreiben, dann die Anpassungen über den Treiber/Inspector machen und Spiel starten.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (19. November 2011)

Also wenn ich das Spiel neuinstalliere dann werde ich das lassen mit den Mods ich vertraue erstmal auf die Entwickler selber was die uns mit dem nächsten Update bringen werden.

n8t


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2011)

Ich suche die Mod für die Feuer/Eiseffekte..also wenn die aus dem Boden/wand oder sonst auf Treffen da gab es eine schöne Hd version finde die Leider nicht mehr wieder !!


----------



## Schkaff (19. November 2011)

ich fänds auch super, wenn es einen mod gäbe der das spiel nicht pausiert, wenn man ich inventar rumwuselt. Damit wirken kämpfe intensiver, anspruchsvoller und durchwegs realistischer. Ich mein ich finds imme ein wenig komisch, wenn ich gegen schwere gegner kämpf und dann erstmal in pausierten menü "durchatmen" kann, dann haut man sich in ruhe ein paar tränke rein und überlegt mit welche waffe/magie man jetzt am besten auswählt....ich denke ihr kennt die situation. gleiches gilt für schlösser knacken. da bleibt ja förmlich die Zeit stehen. 

wisst ihr welche zeilen man in der sharpen file (einer der datein beim installieren der fxaa mods) ändern muss damit man den schärfe effekt in der  regulieren, vereinfachen kann?
hab mal Nur die sharpen file ohne coloring(Antiallias and sharpen effect at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community) eingesetzt und finde, dass wenn man den schärfe grad nach unten setzt, das ganze recht gut rüber kommt

(@propa: tut mir leid, mir fehlen dazu die tiefergehenden kenntnisse)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2011)

Sry aber der FX Filter schaut Bescheiden aus !!


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

Ich weiß auch net was alle an den Filtern so toll finden^^
Mir hat noch garkeiner auch nur im geringsten zu gesagt, und wenn er mir zusagt, dann ist es sowenig, das ich dann leiber vanilla spiele mit mehr Leistung


----------



## PotatoHead (19. November 2011)

Nabend,
etz mal auch eine einfachere Frage: Wohin muss ich die Daten kopieren,damit der Mod "aktiv" ist? Z.b. hab ich hier den Tabookies Whiterun Retexture Mod. Keine Anleitung dabei... Soweit ich es schon raus finden konnte, muss man die Dateien in den Ordner Data kopieren. Aber einen Unterordner Textures gab es vorher nicht; Der entstand erst durch das kopieren der MODs.Nach dem kopieren schaut es nun so aus:
C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V- Skyrim\Data\Textures\architecture\whiterun
Ist das alles oder muss ich es noch iwo in der INI oder sonst wo "aktivieren"?

Danke schon mal.
Mfg...


----------



## plaGGy (19. November 2011)

Sollte reichen!
In der Ini musst du nichts mehr aktivieren.
Was in dem Ordner ist, überschreibt die Originaldateien.


----------



## PotatoHead (20. November 2011)

Es gab vorher nicht so einen ordner und es wurde somit auch nichts uüberschrieben. einen unterschied zu vorher konnte ich nicht feststellen, somit funktioniert es nicht...


----------



## Senfgurke (20. November 2011)

hat mal jemand den Esbern Voice Fix?
nervt mich schon, der redet nicht und der Untertitel zieht vorbei, als wäre er auf Speed


----------



## plaGGy (20. November 2011)

PotatoHead schrieb:


> Es gab vorher nicht so einen ordner und es wurde somit auch nichts uüberschrieben. einen unterschied zu vorher konnte ich nicht feststellen, somit funktioniert es nicht...


 
Dann ist der Mod vll nicht vernünftig gemacht.
Lad dir mal was einfaches runter, z.b. Weg-Schilder auf Deutsch (link is hier irgendwo im Thread) und kopier sie genauso rein wie beschrieben, das kann man am einfachsten festellen ob es klappt.
Bei mir geht es ohne Probleme, ich kopier entweder nur den Ordern in den Data, oder überschreibe eindach den Data-Ordner mit nem Data-Ordner.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Ich hab das ja im Nvidia Inspector so eingestellt wie ich gezeigt hatt aus dem Nexus Forum, muss ich dazu denn noch ein Profil im Treiber auswählen oder passt das so?


----------



## plaGGy (20. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja im Nvidia Inspector so eingestellt wie ich gezeigt hatt aus dem Nexus Forum, muss ich dazu denn noch ein Profil im Treiber auswählen oder passt das so?


 
QWenn du in Inspector das Profil für Skyrim ausgewählt hast und es angepasst hast, sollte er normalerweise im Treiber das Profil so übernehmen, kannst aber ja trotzdem nochmal in den Treiber reinschauen.
Du kannst halt übern Inspector wesentlich mehr einstellen und auch feiner.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (20. November 2011)

Achso danke ich hab gerade mal bei mir im Treiber die Skyrim EXE ausgewählt und alles steht ganz normal bei den Einstellungen in der EXE drin, das Spiel sieht einfach super aus und die Gesichter sehen dadurch viel schöner aus..

lg


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2011)

Skyrim configurator at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Geniales Tool mit Grafischer Vorschau 

€dit:
Endlich wieder ultra perfekte Schatten hinbekommen. Werte gibts dann morgen, muss noch etwas testen^^

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-2021-30-2sg8t6.png
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-2021-30-5a98qf.png
http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-11-2021-34-5ma8eq.png

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 21.11.2011 um 13:58 ----------

Interessant:
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0

wenn man das 2. auch auf 1 stellt, ändert sich die Farbe^^
http://i.imgur.com/KD5UA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QE4bC.jpg

Wer seine Bücher schneller öffnen will, kann folgendes in die .ini eintragen:
[interface]
fBookOpenTime=50.0000 (default==1000.0000^^)


NEUE WIP UI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Skyrim UI PC Specific Redesign No. 2 - Bethesda Softworks Forums


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. November 2011)

werte???


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2011)

OMG Das Invantar sieht echt geil aus  Danke fürs teilen!


----------



## exinator (21. November 2011)

Ist das Inventar im Spiel dann auf Deutsch oder ebenfalls wie auf den Screens auf Englisch?


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2011)

exinator schrieb:


> Ist das Inventar im Spiel dann auf Deutsch oder ebenfalls wie auf den Screens auf Englisch?


 
Ich würde mal sagen English, wenns nicht übersetzt wird  Ich find dort nirgends einen Link zum DL oder bin ich einfach blind?


----------



## exinator (21. November 2011)

Ich auch nicht, so wie ich es gelesen habe ist es nur ein Preview? Dwonload kommt sicher die Tage...?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 21.11.2011 um 17:19 ----------

noch besser: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Interface-Mod QD Inventory beseitigt PC-Ärgernis


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Das Inventar ist noch in Arbeit, deswegen ja WIP (Work in Progress)^^



PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> werte???


Was meinen?

@exinator
Die Schrift von dem Menü ist irgendwie komisch^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> €dit:
> Endlich wieder ultra perfekte Schatten hinbekommen. Werte gibts dann morgen, muss noch etwas testen^^



diese werte^^


----------



## exinator (21. November 2011)

@Legacyy, naja die Schrift finde ich gar nicht soo schlecht, bisel episch halt.

Ich würde mich viel mehr über ein vernünftiges Favoriten-Menü freuen, das chronologisch geordnet ist.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. November 2011)

Ich hätte gerne schatten die nicht erst 20 meter vor mir auftauchen.

ich weiss man kann die schatten distanz hochstellen aber dann sind alle schatten (besonders die nahen) total verpixelt.
Hat da einer ne gute einstelllung gefunden?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Hab meine Schatten Settings wieder über den Haufen geworfen... hatte auf einmal nur noch 35fps in den Dungeons  Und mit dem neuen Patch is eh alles hinüber^^

hab vorhin mal das saveini über die console probiert..... (vorher die bestehenden Dateien sichern!)
so sieht neuerdings meine Skyrim.ini aus (nicht die SkyrimPrefs.ini!)


Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN

uExterior Cell Buffer=36
iIntroSequencePriority=3
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
iHWThread6=5
iHWThread5=5
iHWThread4=5
iHWThread3=4
iHWThread2=4
iHWThread1=4
bWarnOnMaterialCollisions=0
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
bDirectionalMaterial=1
bTintMipMaps=0
fBSTaskTime=2.0000
fLoadGameFadeSecs=1.0000
fFastTravelFadeSecs=0.5000
uMainMenuMusicAttnmB=1200
uMainMenuMusicFadeTimeMS=1500
sMainMenuMusic=\Data\Music\Special\MUS_MainTheme.xwm
sCharGenQuest=0003372b
bDebugSpectatorThreats=0
bRunMiddleLowLevelProcess=1
bTaskletActorSceneGraphUpdates=1
bParallelAnimUpdate=0
fProcessListsUpdateHighFrameRate=30.0000
fProcessListsUpdateLowFrameRate=10.0000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMin=0.5000
fProcessListsUpdateTimeMax=5.0000
iLowProcessingMilliseconds=2
bShowGunTarget=0
fEncumberedReminderTimer=30.0000
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
fBetaDeferredKillTimer=15.0000
bMultiThreadMovement=1
iAIThread2HWThread=5
iAIThread1HWThread=3
bUseMovementBlockedPackage=0
bDisableAllGore=0
bTrackAllDeaths=0
bTaskletCellTransformsUpdate=1
iNumBitsForFullySeen=248
bShowCheckMemoryOutput=0
bPreCullActors=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bEnableBoundingVolumeOcclusion=1
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bChangeTimeMultSlowly=1
iFPSClamp=0
bRunVTuneTest=0
sStartingCellY=
sStartingCellX=
sStartingWorld=
bUseMyGamesDirectory=1
sStartingCell=
sTestFile10=
sTestFile9=
sTestFile8=
sTestFile7=
sTestFile6=
sTestFile5=
sTestFile4=
sTestFile3=
sTestFile2=
sTestFile1=Skyrim.ESM
sUnessentialFileCacheList=
sEssentialFileCacheList=
bEnableFileCaching=0
bCRTMemoryChecks=0
bAlwaysActive=0
sIntroMovie=
sMainMenuMovieIntro=
sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
fCloakEffectUpdateInterval=0.5000
fStoryTellerQuestFindTime=2.0000
iUpdateDetectionsAllowedPerFrame=100
iEnumRefsAllowedPerFrame=1
bFacegenDisableMorphs=0
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bUseFaceGenPreprocessedHeads=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bHealthRegenFromRacePlayerOnly=1
bDisableGearedUp=1
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
bExternalLODDataFiles=1
bDefaultCOCPlacement=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=1024.0000
bUseMultibounds=1
fNormalDoorFadeSecs=0.4000
fNormalDoorFadeWait=0.0100
fAutoDoorFadeSecs=0.5000
bCalculateArmorMeshAndTextureFileCounts=1
uGridsToLoad=5
bUseBodyMorphs=1
bReconstructIDTags=0
bKeepILStringBlocksLoaded=1
bKeepDLStringBlocksLoaded=0
bUseOptimizedTextureLoading=1
bWarnOnMissingFileEntry=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=0
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bAnimateDoorPhysics=0
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=40.0000
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
sLocalSavePath=Saves\
sLocalMasterPath=Data\
bDisableDuplicateReferenceCheck=1
iLargeIntRefCount=1000
bQueueWarnings=0
bCheckPurgedTextureList=0
bShowLoadingAreaMessage=0
iNumHWThreads=4
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0000
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0000
fSunUpdateThreshold=0.5000
iShaderPackageMemoryCap=409600
bCompileOnRender=1
bSimpleLighting=0
fMipBias=0.0000
bDoTestHDR=0
iTrilinearThreshold=3
bImageSpaceEffects=1
bDo30VFog=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
fShadowFadeTime=1.0000
iPresentInterval=1
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=0
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bActorSelfShadowing=0
fLandLOFadeSeconds=15.0000
fLODNoiseMipBias=0.0000
bLODNoiseAniso=1
bMTRendering=0
fSkinnedDecalLOD2=800.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD1=500.0000
fSkinnedDecalLOD0=300.0000
fDecalLOD0=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD2=800.0000
fEyeEnvMapLOD1=500.0000
fEnvMapLOD2=1800.0000
fEnvMapLOD1=1500.0000
fSpecularLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fSpecularLODRange=300.0000
fSpecularLODDefaultStartFade=500.0000
fShadowLODMinStartFade=100.0000
fShadowLODRange=200.0000
fShadowLODDefaultStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODMinStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODRange=500.0000
fLightLODDefaultStartFade=1000.0000
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
bReportBadTangentSpace=0
bStaticMenuBackground=1
bForcePow2Textures=0
bForce1XShaders=0
bAllow30Shaders=0
bAllow20HairShader=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bForceMultiPass=1
bDoTexturePass=1
bDoSpecularPass=1
bDoDiffusePass=1
bDoAmbientPass=1
bUseRefractionShader=1
bUse Shaders=1
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
iLocation Y=5
iLocation X=5
bIgnoreResolutionCheck=0
iAdapter=0
fMeshLODFadeTime=1.0000
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bAutoViewDistance=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=65.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=65.0000
fDefaultFOV=65.0000
fNear1stPersonDistance=5.0000
fNearDistance=15.0000
fNoLODFarDistancePct=1.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMax=10240.0000
fNoLODFarDistanceMin=100.0000
iDebugTextLeftRightOffset=10
iDebugTextTopBottomOffset=20
fGammaMax=0.6000
fGammaMin=1.4000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMax=1.5000
fLowHealthIModStrengthMin=0.8000
fLowHealthIModInterval=2.0000
bLowHealthIModEnabled=1
sScreenShotBaseName=ScreenShot
bLoadMarkers=1
bShowMarkers=0
fScopeScissorAmount=0.3000
bUseSunbeams=0
bShowMenuTextureUse=1
iDebugTextSubPage=0
sDebugText=VATS
fLinePrimitiveWidth=8.0000
fDecalLifetime=30.0000

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0000
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0000
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0000
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeIn=1.0000
fNonDialogVoiceDuckingFadeOut=1.5000
fNonDialogVoiceDucking=9.0000
sDeathCameraEffect=MAGShoutSlowTimeActiveLP
fHardLandingDamageThreshold=500.0000
uAsyncReadPriorityThreshold=64
uStreamingThreshold=4194304
sMissingAssetSoundFile=
uiMaxAudioCacheSize=2097152
uiInitialCacheSize=1048576
uiAudioHWThread=2
fDefaultMasterVolume=1.0000
uMaxSizeForCachedSound=262144
bEnableAudioCache=1
bEnableAudio=1
sAudioAPI=XAudio2
fCollisionSoundHeavyThreshold=160.0000
iCollisionSoundTimeDelta=150
uAudioThreadSleepTimeGameMode=33
uAudioThreadSleepTimeMenuMode=1
fHighlightSpeechOverlap=0.5000
fMaxHighlightRadius=250.0000
iHighlightSpeechOverlap=500
fNonHighlightSpeechAtten=12.0000
fReverbTransitionTime=0.5000
fRegionLoopFadeOutTime=8.0000
fRegionLoopFadeInTime=6.0000
fASFadeOutTime=8.0000
fASFadeInTime=3.0000
uRegionSoundsAllowedPerUpdate=1
fRegionSoundPlacementZOffset=256.0000
fRegionSoundPlacementRandomOffset=650.0000
fRegionRandomSoundPlacementBase=100.0000
fAudioRumblePowerAttackAdj=0.1500
fAudioRumbleBigExponent=0.5000
fAudioRumbleSmallExponent=0.4000
uWaterAudioAmbientAttenuation=2200
uWaterAudioAxisSamplePoints=8
uWaterAudioSamplePointsToUse=8
fWaterAudioFadeOutSeconds=5.0000
fWaterAudioFadeInSeconds=3.0000
fMinSoundVel=60.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeOut=6.0000
fMusicFinaleCrossFadeTimeIn=3.0000
fDialogueHeadYawExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadRollExaggeration=2.0000
fDialogueHeadPitchExaggeration=2.0000

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
fTexturePctThreshold=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2
fWaveOffsetRange=1.7500
bGenerateGrassDataFiles=0
iGrassCellRadius=2
fGrassWindMagnitudeMin=5.0000
fGrassWindMagnitudeMax=125.0000
iMinGrassSize=20
bGrassPointLighting=0
fGrassFadeRange=1000.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
sMasterMismatchWarning=One of the files that "%s" is dependent on has changed since the last save.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sInvalidationFile=ArchiveInvalidation.txt
iRetainFilenameOffsetTable=1
iRetainFilenameStringTable=1
iRetainDirectoryStringTable=1
bCheckRuntimeCollisions=0
sResourceArchiveRetainFileNameList=
sResourcePrefixList=TEXTURES\, MESHES\, FACEGEN\, INTERFACE\ , MUSIC\, SOUND\, SCRIPTS\, MAXHEIGHTS\, VIS\, GRASS\, STRINGS\
sArchiveList=Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Voices.bsa
bUseArchives=1
bTrackFileLoading=0

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0000
bCombatPathSprinting=1
bCombatPathSmoothing=1
fDebugCombatProjectileLOSTime=5.0000
bDebugCombatProjectileLOS=0
fDebugCombatTextSize=0.5000
bDebugCombatTextColorDark=0
bDebugCombatThreats=0
bEncounterZoneTargetRestrict=1
bDebugCombatTargetLocations=0
bDebugCombat=0
bDebugCombatDetection=0
bDebugCombatSearch=0
bDebugCombatGroups2=0
bDebugCombatGroups=0
bDisableCombatDialogue=0
bDebugCombatCoverReservations=0
bDebugCombatAttackRange=0
bDebugCombatTargets=0
bDebugCombatAimLocations=0
bDebugCombatUnreachableLocations=0
bDebugCombatArea=0
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius3=10.0000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius2=0.5000
fMostCommonProjectileCollisionRadius1=0.0000
bVATSProjectileDebug=0
fProjectileDebugDuration=5.0000
bProjectileDebug=0
bHazardDebug=0
fMagnetismObjLookingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjHeadingMult=0.5000
fMagnetismObjStrafeHeadingMult=0.0000
fMagnetismHeadingMult=1.0000
fMagnetismStrafeBaseSpeed=350.0000
fMagnetismStrafeMaxDistance=750.0000
fIronSightsZoomDefault=50.0000
bIronSightsZoomEnable=1
fAimChaseLookingMult=3.0000
fAimDownDegrees=90.0000
fAimUpDegrees=90.0000
fDeathForceCleared=1.0000
bPlayerAlwaysStaggered=1
fHitEffectThresholdMod=0.0400
fHitEffectThresholdSevere=0.0430
bDisableNPCAttacks=0
bPlayHitLocationIdles=1
bPlayStaggers=1
iMaxHiPerfCombatCount=4
fMinBloodDamage=1.0000
fHitVectorDelay=0.4000
iShowHitVector=0
bDismemberOneLimb=0
bChainExplosionDebug=0
bMagicDebug=0
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.5000
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=2.0000
bForceNPCsUseAmmo=0
bAimSights=0
bLaserSights=0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0000
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
bEnableProfiling=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMinMemoryPageSize=128
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=1.2000
fUpdateBudgetMS=1.2000
fArchiveInitBufferMB=8.0000
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bForceLowDetailWater=0
fRefractionWaterPlaneBias=3.0000
sSurfaceTexture=water
uSurfaceFPS=12
bUseWaterLOD=1
bUseBulletWaterDisplacements=1
fInteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=10.0000
fExteriorWaterReflectionThreshold=300.0000
uMaxInteriorWaterReflections=4
uMaxExteriorWaterReflections=2
fWaterGroupHeightRange=10.0000
fWadingWaterTextureRes=512.0000
fWadingWaterQuadSize=2048.0000
fCubeMapRefreshRate=0.0000
bForceLowDetailReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bReflectExplosions=0
iWaterBlurAmount=1
bUseCubeMapReflections=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
bUsePerWorldSpaceWaterNoise=1
bUseWaterHiRes=0
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWater=1
fTileTextureDivisor=4.7500
fSurfaceTileSize=2048.0000
iWaterNoiseResolution=256
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
fUnsupportCastLength=1.0000
fUnsupportedGravMult=4.0000
bUseUnsupportedCast=1
fInAirFallingCharGravityMult=1.3500
bUseCharRBExtrapolation=1
bHavokDebug=0
bRegisterAllVDBViewers=0
fGoodPosCastCheckDepth=0.1000
fGoodPosCheckDepth=0.1000
bUseCharacterRB=1
bAllowCharacterBumper=1
fCharControllerWarpDistSqr=6000000.0000
bWONameSync=1
bAllowDeactivationWhileWarmStarting=0
fWarmStartMaxTime=4.0000
bFindContactPointsOnAdd=0
fMaxTime=0.0167
iMinNumSubSteps=8
fTimePerSubStep=0.0080
fMaxTimeComplex=0.0333
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdateComplex=1
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdate=3
bUseWorldLock=1
bUseConstraintProjector=1
bDebugMultithreaded=0
bDisablePlayerCollision=0
fJumpAnimDelay=0.7500
bForceJumpingFromGraph=0
fQuadrupedPitchMult=10.0000
fCameraCasterFadeSittingRadius=45.0000
fTriggerEventDelayMS=500.0000
fTrapHitEventDelayMS=500.0000
iSimType=1
fRF=1000.0000
fOD=0.9000
fSE=0.3000
fSD=0.9800
fDefaultWaterfallCurrentVelocity=6.0000
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0
iEntityBatchRemoveRate=100
fMaxPickTimeDebugVATS=0.6000
fMaxPickTimeDebug=0.0600
fMaxPickTimeVATS=0.0300
fMaxPickTime=0.0030
bAddBipedWhenKeyframed=0
fMoveLimitMass=95.0000
[RagdollAnim]
fDetectionUpdateTimeSec=5.0000
fImpulseLimit=15.0000
fDesiredVel=1.5000
fFeedbackImpulseMult=500.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGain=0.3000
fFeedbackTimeMS=10000.0000
fFeedbackOnOffGainTimeMS=1000.0000
fSnapMaxAngularDistance=1.0000
fSnapMaxLinearDistance=0.3000
fSnapMaxAngularVelocity=0.3000
fSnapMaxLinearVelocity=3.0000
fSnapGain=0.1000
fPositionMaxAngularVelocity=18.0000
fPositionMaxLinearVelocity=14.0000
fPositionGain=0.0500
fVelocityGain=0.6000
fAccelerationGain=1.0000
fVelocityDamping=0.0000
fHierarchyGain=0.1700
fCameraDist=1000.0000
bPoseMatching=0
bRagdollFeedback=1
bLookIK=1
bGrabIK=0
bFootIK=0
bRagdollAnim=1
[FootIK]
bRigidBodyController=1
fRagdollFeedback=0.7000
fMaxFootCastMilliSec=0.6000
fMaxStepVertError=3.5000
fControllerTetherLen=6.0000
iNumFramesFootEaseOut=30
fVertErrorGain=0.5000
fPelvisOffsetDamping=0.2000
fPelvisUpDownBias=0.7500
fAnkleOffset=0.2000
fOriginalGroundHeightMS=-0.1100
bFootPlacementOn=1
fFootPlantedGain=1.0000
fFootRaisedGain=0.9000
fGroundDescendingGain=0.4000
fGroundAscendingGain=0.4000
fOnOffGain=0.5000
[RagdollFeedback]
uiFeedbackTimeout=1500
[GrabIK]
fDriveGain=0.2500
[LookIK]
fEyeIKDistanceMax=2.5000
bAdditiveHeadAnim=1
fEaseAngleShutOff=0.5000
fAngleMaxEase=90.0000
fAngleMax=2.0000
fMinTrackingDist=12.0000
fMaxTrackingDist=5000.0000
[MapMenu]
bWorldMapNoSkyDepthBlur=0
iRightStickRepeatRate=250
fWorldMapNearDepthBlurScale=4.0000
fWorldMapDepthBlurScale=0.3000
fWorldMapMaximumDepthBlur=0.4500
fWorldMapFocalDepth=45000.0000
fMapMenuOverlaySnowScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayScale=0.0000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalSnowStrength=0.4000
fMapMenuOverlayNormalStrength=1.1000
sWorldMapOverlayNormalSnowTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlaySnow_n.dds
sWorldMapOverlayNormalTexture=Data\Textures\Terrain\WorldMapOverlay_n.dds
fMapWorldTransitionHeight=10000.0000
sMapCloudNIF=Meshes\Sky\SkyrimWorldMapCloudBank.nif
sMapWorldDefaultWorldSpace=Tamriel
fMapLoopFadeTimeSeconds=1.0000
fMapLocalCursorPanSpeed=2000.0000
fMapWorldCursorMoveArea=0.9000
fGamepadCursorSensitivity=2.0000
fMaxMarkerSelectionDist=0.0030
fMapMenuNearClipPlane=128.0000
fMapMoveKeyboardSpeed=0.0200
fMapZoomMouseSpeed=2.0000
fMapLookGamepadSpeed=1.5000
fMapLookMouseSpeed=3.0000
fMapWorldHeightAdjustmentForce=4.0000
fMapWorldYawRange=80.0000
fMapWorldMaxPitch=75.0000
fMapWorldMinPitch=15.0000
fMapWorldInitialPitch=50.0000
fMapWorldMaxHeight=80000.0000
fMapWorldMinHeight=50000.0000
fMapWorldZoomSpeed=2.0000
fMapWorldMaxPanSpeed=75000.0000
fMapWorldMinPanSpeed=60000.0000
fMapTransitionSpeed=0.7500
fMapLocalMinFrustumWidth=4000.0000
fMapLocalMarkerSelectionDist=0.0300
fMapLocalMousePanSpeed=20.0000
fMapLocalGamepadPanSpeed=100.0000
fMapLocalMouseZoomSpeed=0.1000
fMapLocalGamepadZoomSpeed=0.0300
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32
fMapLocalHeight=40000.0000
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoRadialBlur=1
fRenderDepthMaxDepth=10000.0000
[LightingShader]
fEyeEnvmapLODEnd=0.0500
fRefractionLODFadeEnd=0.0300
fRefractionLODFadeStart=0.0250
fDecalLODFadeEnd=0.0600
fDecalLODFadeStart=0.0500
fEnvmapLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fEnvmapLODFadeStart=0.0900
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.1000
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0900
[Interface]
fInterfaceTintB=0.8824
fInterfaceTintG=0.9843
fInterfaceTintR=0.6314
bWriteTranslationFile=0
fSafeZoneYWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneXWide=15.0000
fSafeZoneY=15.0000
fSafeZoneX=15.0000
fDebugFontSize=13.0000
fGamepadCursorSpeed=11.0000
fJournalLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fJournalShortRepeatRate=0.0750
iFavoriteItemQueueSize=100
bShowHUDMessages=1
fLockpickLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fLockpickLightRadius=400.0000
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fLockpickLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fLockpickLightZ=100.0000
fLockpickLightY=-1000.0000
fLockpickLightX=100.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fUIRaceSexLight2Radius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLight2Z=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLight2Y=-150.0000
fUIRaceSexLight2X=0.5000
fUIRaceSexLightDimmerValue=0.6500
fUIRaceSexLightRadius=1400.0000
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fUIRaceSexLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fUIRaceSexLightZ=60.5000
fUIRaceSexLightY=-600.0000
fUIRaceSexLightX=0.5000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DimmerValue=0.1000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorB=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorG=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3DiffuseColorR=1.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Z=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3Y=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight3X=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DimmerValue=3.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Radius=1024.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorG=0.8100
fUIPlayerSceneLight2DiffuseColorR=0.7000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Z=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2Y=-96.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLight2X=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDimmerValue=1.6000
fUIPlayerSceneLightRadius=1500.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorB=0.8200
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorG=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightDiffuseColorR=0.9600
fUIPlayerSceneLightZ=128.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightY=160.0000
fUIPlayerSceneLightX=-160.0000
fBookLight2DimmerValue=1.0000
fBookLight2Radius=400.0000
fBookLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLight2Z=10.0000
fBookLight2Y=-75.0000
fBookLight2X=10.0000
fBookLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fBookLightRadius=400.0000
fBookLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fBookLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fBookLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fBookLightZ=100.0000
fBookLightY=-350.0000
fBookLightX=100.0000
fInventoryLight2DimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLight2Radius=0.0000
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLight2DiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLight2Z=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2Y=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLight2X=100.0000
fInventoryLightDimmerValue=1.7500
fInventoryLightRadius=400.0000
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorB=0.8300
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorG=0.9500
fInventoryLightDiffuseColorR=0.9800
fInventoryMenuLightZ=100.0000
fInventoryMenuLightY=-350.0000
fInventoryMenuLightX=100.0000
fUICameraFarDistance=20480.0000
fUICameraNearDistance=15.0000
fTweenLongRepeatRate=0.2000
fTweenShortRepeatRate=0.1000
bShowTutorials=1
iSubtitleSpeakerNameColor=8947848
bShowSubtitleSpeakerName=1
fMaxSubtitleDistance=1250.0000
fSleepFaderTime=0.7000
sPosePlayerRaceSexMenu=OffsetBoundStandingPlayerInstant
fRSMLookAtOnGain=0.0600
fRSMCameraLookAtPercent=0.9550
fPlayerZoomTime=1000.0000
fPlayerRotationAngle=30.0000
fPlayerFaceEditDistance=100.0000
fPlayerBodyEditDistance=175.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMaxFOV=95.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomMinFOV=60.0000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdFar=0.1000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenZoomThresholdNear=3.5000
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdY=0.3300
fUIMistMenu_LogoOnscreenPanThresholdX=0.5000
sUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoCameraPath=
fUIMistMenu_DefaultLogoNIFScale=1.0000
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB=0,0,0
rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB=0,0,0
fUIMistMenu_CameraFOV_G=75.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtY_G=0.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraLookAtX_G=-50.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraZ_G=80.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraY_G=600.0000
fUIMistMenu_CameraX_G=-50.0000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToZoomSpeed=5.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToZoomSpeed=0.6000
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToPanSpeed=8.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToPanSpeed=1.0000
fUILogoModel_RotationPauseDuration=0.2500
fUILogoModel_ThumbstickToRotateSpeed=0.4500
fUILogoModel_MouseThreshold=2.0000
fUILogoModel_MouseToRotateSpeed=0.0200
fUILogoModel_AutoRotateSpeed=0.1000
fUILogoModel_FadeSecs=0.0001
fUIMistModel_FadeOutTime=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIAltLogoModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_RotateZ_G=-180.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateZ_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateY_G=0.0000
fUIMistModel_TranslateX_G=0.0000
bUserClosesLoadingMenu=0
fMenuKeyRepeatLong=0.5000
fMenuKeyRepeatShort=0.1000
fMagic3DItemPosScaleWide=1.7500
fMagic3DItemPosZWide=6.0000
fMagic3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosXWide=22.0000
fMagic3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fMagic3DItemPosZ=8.0000
fMagic3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fMagic3DItemPosX=29.0000
fUnlockDoorDelay=1.5000
fLockRotCenterOffsetZ=3.0000
fLockRotCenterOffsetX=-14.5000
fLockCenterOffset=9.0000
fLockPositionZ=3.0000
fLockPositionYWide=-1300.0000
fLockPositionY=-1100.0000
fLockPositionX=0.0000
fLockMaxAngle=90.0000
fLockRotationSpeed=80.0000
fPickMouseRotationSpeed=15.0000
fPickRotationSpeed=400.0000
sForcedLoadScreenEditorID=
bUseAllNonDefaultLoadScreensFirst=0
fInventory3DBoundRadiusScale=12.5000
fInventory3DItemRotMouseSpeed=50.0000
fInventory3DItemRotSpeed=3.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomScale=2.2500
fInventory3DItemZoomZ=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomX=0.0000
fInventory3DItemZoomSpeed=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosScaleWide=1.5000
fInventory3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fInventory3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosXWide=-22.0000
fInventory3DItemPosScale=1.8700
fInventory3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fInventory3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fInventory3DItemPosX=-29.0000
bShowInventory3D=1
bShowCrosshair=1
sCreditsFileFrench=Interface/Credits_French.txt
sCreditsFile=Interface/Credits.txt
uMaxCustomItemNameLength=32
fCrafting3DItemScaleWide=1.5000
fCrafting3DItemPosZWide=12.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosYWide=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosXWide=0.0000
fCrafting3DItemScale=1.8700
fCrafting3DItemPosZ=16.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosY=-500.0000
fCrafting3DItemPosX=0.0000
fPackratRatio=340282346638528860000000000000000000000.0000
fBookXRotation=-25.0000
fBookOpenTime=1000.0000
fNoteDistance=90.0000
fBookDistance=110.0000
fBookPosWidthPercentage=0.5000
fBookPosHeightPercentage=0.4450
uTicksToWait=32
iMaxViewCasterPicksGamebryo=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksHavok=10
iMaxViewCasterPicksFuzzy=5
fLargeActivatePickLength_G=500.0000
fActivatePickLength=180.0000
fActivatePickRadius=16.0000
bUseFuzzyPicking=1
fMinSecondsForLoadFadeIn=1.5000
fFadeToBlackFadeSeconds=1.0000
[MAIN]
iLastHDRSetting=-1
sKeyboardDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Keyboard_
sMouseDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Mouse.txt
sGamepadDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/Gamepad.txt
sControlsRemapFile=ControlMap_Custom.txt
sControlsDefinitionFile=Interface/Controls/PC/ControlMap.txt
fMapWorldTargetTransitionTime=0.5000
fLowPerfCombatantVoiceDistance=1000.0000
iMaxQuestObjectives=3000
iDetectionHighNumPicks=40
sSaveGameGameVersionOutdated=This save game was created on a later version of Skyrim. Please download any updates.
sSaveGameScreenshotName=BGSSaveLoadHeader_Screenshot
bUseWaterHDR=1
fQuestScriptDelayTime=5.0000
bPrimitivesOn=0
[GethitShader]
fBlurAmmount=0.5000
fBlockedTexOffset=0.0010
fHitTexOffset=0.0050
[LOD]
fLODMultTrees=0.5000
iFadeNodeMinNearDistance=500
fActorLODMax=15.0000
fActorLODMin=2.0000
fItemLODMax=15.0000
fItemLODMin=1.0000
fObjectLODMax=15.0000
fObjectLODMin=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultInterior=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultCity=1.0000
fLODFadeOutActorMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutItemMultComplex=1.0000
fLODFadeOutObjectMultComplex=1.0000
fLODLandDropAmount=230.0000
bDisplayLODLand=1
fLODLandVerticalBias=0.0000
fTalkingDistance=2000.0000
fLodDistance=500.0000
fFadeOutTime=2.0000
fFadeInTime=1.2000
fFadeInThreshold=0.7000
fFadeOutThreshold=0.3000
fDistanceMultiplier=1.0000
fLODFadeOutPercent=0.6000
fLODBoundRadiusMult=10.0000
[Animation]
bUseVariableCache=1
uiMaxPermanentSetSize=5
bShouldProcessRequests=1
bRandomizeGraphSeed=1
bUseSpeedSampler=1
bAlwaysDriveRagdoll=0
bDriveRagdollWithGraph=1
bFootIK=1
fAnimInterpSlop=0.2500
fAnimInterpFarDist=800.0000
fAnimInterpNearDist=400.0000
fAnimInterpMaxTime=0.2500
fAnimInterpMinTime=0.0800
fBoneLODDistanceScale=1.0000
sHkxDBNameContextPrefix=meshes\
bSendNonVisibleBehaviorGraphsToSPU=1
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
bFootIKFeedback=1
bEnableHavokHit=0
fHavokHitImpulseMult=50.0000
uiMaxNumActorHit=5
fHavokHitTimeSec=3.0000
bInitiallyLoadAllClips=0
bApplyPitchToExtractedMotion=1
fPlayerCharacterDrawSheatheTimeout=3.0000
fPlayerCharacterAttackComboStartFraction=0.5000
fPlayerCharacterAttackIntroLength=0.0000
fPlayerCharacterPowerAttackStartTime=0.3667
iPlayerCharacterImagespaceModifierAnimCount=2
strPlayerCharacterBehavior1stPGraph=Actors\Character\_1stPerson\FirstPerson.hkx
fMountDismountTimeout=5.0000
fSpecialIdlePickTime=250.0000
fIdleChangeClearTime=1.0000
fWeaponChangeClearTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinTime=0.5000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeed=5.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinAngleDelta=20.0000
fMotionFeedbackMinSpeedDelta=25.0000
iMinBonesToGenerateWhileSitting=5
bUseSPUGenerate=0
fMaxFrameCounterDifferenceToConsiderVisible=0.0667
uVariableCacheSize=40
bHumanoidFootIKEnable=1
bFeedbackToGraphFromCharacterController=1
bAnimInterpEnable=1
bDisplayMarkWarning=0
fMaxTimeToMarkSec=3.0000
bLoadCollatedAnimTextData=1
[MESSAGES]
bShowMissingAudioWarnings=1
bAllowFileWrite=1
bShowMissingLipWarnings=1
bSkipInitializationFlows=1
bSkipProgramFlows=1
bAllowYesToAll=1
bDisableAssertQueuing=1
bUseWindowsMessageBox=0
bBlockMessageBoxes=0
iFileLogging=0
bFaceGenWarnings=0
[Pathfinding]
fMaxHeightFromObstacleBoxToToNavmesh=-16.0000
fMaxHeightFromNavmeshToObstacleBoxBottom=128.0000
fDistFromPathForFollowingRadiusMult=2.0000
fDefaultTangentSmoothingFactor=1.0000
fDefaultPreferredFactor=0.5000
iDefaultRetryCount=3
fSmoothingStepHeight=25.0000
fMaxDistanceFromNavmeshMult=0.2500
fPOVSmootherAvoidNodeCost=7.0000
fPathToAnimLengthMaxMultiplier=2.0000
bIgnoreThresholds=0
fSlowDownMultiplier=0.5000
bFacePathVector=1
fMaxCollisionTime=1.0000
fMinCollisionTime=0.2500
bUseTweenedAnimations=1
fBackPedalAngle=160.0000
fNavmeshBoundsActorRadiusMultiplier=1.0000
fNavmeshBoundsMinTimeOfImpact=0.0333
bAvoidBoxTriggersFailure=0
fDefaultAvoidBoxAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
bUseActorAvoidBox=1
fTweenerAnimDurationOffset=0.1000
bSlowDownForActorAvoidance=0
fAvoidNodeCost=24.0000
fAvoidNodeRadiusAdd=11.0000
fMaxTimeBlockedByActors=1.0000
iMaxActorsToAvoid=10
fAvoidanceTimeDelta=3.0000
fMaxAvoidanceRadius=512.0000
fMinAvoidanceRadius=256.0000
fMaxTimeSizeAvoidNode=1.0000
fMaxDistanceMoved=5.0000
bUseActorAvoidance=1
fTweeningMaxPercentSpeedDelta=0.2000
fDefaultStaticAvoidNodeRadius=32.0000
fDefaultAvoidNodeCost=32.0000
fAcceptableErrorRatio=0.9000
fTotalDisplacementThresholdRadiusMult=0.6600
fTotalTimePadding=0.5000
fTotalTimeThreshold=1.0000
bStaticAvoidanceTriggerMovementBlocked=0
iMaxObstacleBuildPerFrame=1
iMaxAvoidBoxCheckPerFrame=2
uiSmallNavmeshInfoPathSC=3
bUseTangentSmoothing=1
bUseAlternateSmoothingForPrime=1
bUseRayCasts=1
bUseOldPathSmoothing=0
bRebuildPathIfSmootherFailed=1
bCreateDebugInfo=0
bUsePathSmoothing=1
bUseStraightLineCheckFirst=1
fMaxFitnessMultiplier=2.0000
fWaterTriangleCrossingCostMultiplier=5.0000
fWaterTriangleCostMultiplier=4.0000
fMaxEdgeLength=512.0000
fBadTriangleMultiplier=100.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleCrossingMultiplier=10.0000
fAvoidPreferredTriangleMultiplier=3.0000
fPreferredTriangleMultiplier=0.0100
fPathingLargeActorRadius=80.0000
fFindMaxSpeedMinParamIncrementPercent=0.1000
iFindMaxSpeedMinIterationCount=10
fPathManagerDebugInfoWindow=1.0000
iMaxHavokRequestsPerFrame=2
iMaxQueuedPathingRequests=50
bDisableUnloadedPaths=0
bBackgroundPathing=1
fAvoidanceDistanceRadiusMult=1.0000
fMinFrictionSpeed=2.0000
fMinTimeToNextPoint=0.3000
fMinDist=50.0000
fTeleportNodeAngleTolerance=5.0000
fHeadingToPathTangentMaxAngle=15.0000
fMaxDistFromPathRadiusMult=5.0000
fMinNormalizedSpeedForSlowdown=0.7500
fRotateTowardsPathThreshold=5.0000
fShortPathRadiusMult=2.0000
fLedgeJumpHeightBuffer=16.0000
fStaticPathTangentSmoothingFactor=0.5000
fMinimalUsePathingCost=409600.0000
bWarnIfHighLevelSearchFails=0
fNodeDistanceThreshold=25.0000
fMinFailureDistance=50.0000
fWarpMaxTime=5.0000
fWarpPathOffset=100.0000
fWarpRequestActorRadius=5.0000
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
bWarpOnConsecutiveFailures=1
fMinStairSpeed=80.0000
fSprintAngleToPathThreshold=5.0000
fSprintDistToPathThresholdRadiusMult=0.5000
fSprintAccelerationMult=10.0000
fAICombatTurnSpeedScale=2.5000
fAITurnSpeedScale=1.5000
fMovementBlockedTimer=0.0200
fFollowerTeleportOffsetFudge=10.0000
bUseVelocityObstacles=1
fObstacleManagerMinWidth=16.0000
fObstacleManagerMinHeight=48.0000
bCutDoors=1
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenUnknown=5.0000
fObstacleUpdateDeltaWhenMoving=1.0000
bBackgroundNavmeshUpdate=1
bUseTaskletsToRecomputeBounds=0
bFixNavmeshInfosOnLoad=0
iMaxPathRequestsPerFrameTracked=32
iPathRequestsAllowedPerFrame=2
[BSPathing]
fFindClosestEdgesRadius=512.0000
[BackgroundLoad]
iPostProcessTaskWarningMilliseconds=20
iPostProcessMillisecondsEditor=50
iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=20
iPostProcessMilliseconds=5
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Controls]
bBackgroundMouse=0
fTriggerDeadzone=0.3000
fRThumbDeadzone=0.2650
fLThumbDeadzone=0.2400
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMax=3.5500
fGamepadHeadingSensitivityMin=0.2500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMax=0.0500
fMouseHeadingSensitivityMin=0.0100
bInvertMovementThumbstick=0
fDirectionalDeadzone=0.5000
iNumHotkeys=8
fHotKeyDelay=0.2500
fDualCastChordTime=0.0500
fPCDialogueLookStart=25.0000
fPCDialogueLookSpeed=10.0000
fLookGraphY4=0.6000
fLookGraphX4=0.9000
fLookGraphY3=0.3000
fLookGraphX3=0.8000
fLookGraphY2=0.2000
fLookGraphX2=0.6000
fLookGraphY1=0.1000
fLookGraphX1=0.4000
iNumLookGraphSettings=4
fMoveGraphY3=0.9000
fMoveGraphX3=0.9000
fMoveGraphY2=0.5000
fMoveGraphX2=0.7000
fMoveGraphY1=0.1000
fMoveGraphX1=0.2000
iNumMoveGraphSettings=3
fOutsideDialogueAngleRotationDampen=0.3300
fDialogueHardStopAngle3P=55.0000
fDialogueHardStopAngle1P=45.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle3P=25.0000
fDialogueSoftStopAngle1P=20.0000
fTogglePOVDelay=0.0000
fZKeyDelay=0.2000
fHorseHeadingMovementMult=0.7500
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0100
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
fGamepadHeadingYScale=0.5000
fGamepadHeadingXScale=0.9000
fSubsequentPowerBashDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerBashDelay=0.3000
fSubsequentPowerAttackDelay=2.0000
fInitialPowerAttackDelay=0.3000
fHeadingAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMovementAxisDeadzone=0.1500
fMaxLookRampUpDelta=0.1300
fMaxMoveRampDownDelta=500.0000
fSprintStopThreshold=0.5000
fReverseDirThreshold=0.3000
fHorseClampAngle=10.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultSpeedThreshold=100.0000
fFreezeDirectionDefaultAngleThreshold=60.0000
bFreezeDirectionOnLargeDelta=1
fControllerDampenTime=0.1800
bDampenPlayerControls=1
fControllerSampleThreshold=0.1000
fControllerBufferDepth=0.1400
fPlayerThirdPersonDampenTime=0.2500
bPlayerGraphFeedback=0
fHorseControlsDampenTime=1.0000
[Fonts]
sFontConfigFile=Interface\FontConfig.txt
[Menu]
rDebugTextColor=255,251,233
iConsoleHistoryCharBufferSize=16384
rConsoleHistoryTextColor=153,153,153
iConsoleTextSize=20
rConsoleTextColor=255,255,255
iConsoleSizeScreenPercent=40
[:Controls]
fKeyboardRepeatRate=0.0500
fKeyboardRepeatDelay=0.3000
[Camera]
fTweenCamZoomSpeed=25.0000
fTweenCamZoomFOVMod=10.0000
fTweenCamRotClosingSpeed=10.0000
fTweenCamRotSpeed=4.0000
fTweenCamRotAngle=0.0500
bReturnTo1stPersonFromVanity=0
fChaseCameraMaxAngle=30.0000
fChaseCameraSpeed=10.0000
fCollisionRecoveryMinDist=4000.0000
fCollisionRecoverySpeed=3.0000
fPitchZoomOutMaxDist=100.0000
fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-100.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=20.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-10.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=30.0000
fMouseWheelZoomMinDelta=0.0050
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8000
fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.0750
fThumbstickZoomSpeed=0.0500
fFreeRotationSpeed=3.0000
fMinCurrentZoom=-0.2000
fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
fPitchZeroBlendTime=0.7500
fHorseDismountYawCorrection=0.3200
iAnimatedTransitionMillis=1000
iBleedoutTransitionMillis=500
iHorseTransitionMillis=500
fLookingSpeed=0.1000
fCharControllerCheckHeightOffset=124.0000
fCameraCasterBleedOutSize=5.0000
fCameraCasterTargetSize=20.0000
fCameraCasterSize=15.0000
bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
fHorseMaxUpwardPitch=25.0000
fHorseMaxAngleBeforeTurn=90.0000
fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-300.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=0.0000
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateZ=-50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateY=50.0000
fWorkbenchCameraTranslateX=0.0000
fWorkbenchCameraYaw=-1.0000
fWorkbenchCameraPitch=0.5000
fWorkbenchCameraZoom=100.0000
fFurnitureCameraAngle=0.3927
fFurnitureCameraZoom=250.0000
fFreeCameraTriggerDeadzone=0.1000
fFreeCameraRunSpeed=2.0000
fFreeCameraRotationSpeed=3.0000
fFreeCameraTranslationSpeed=20.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseMaxLag=4.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMouseFollowSpeed=15.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffMaxSpeed=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOffAccel=1.0000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnMaxSpeed=0.6000
f1stPitchOffsetMultOnAccel=0.5000
f1stPitchOffsetTarget=0.7500
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.2500
fFirstPersonSittingAngleLimit=1.5708
fFirstPersonSittingRotationSpeed=0.1000
fFirstPersonDisablePOVLerpDPS=2.0000
fAutoVanityIncrement=0.0100
fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
fActorFadeOutLimit=30.0000
[VATS]
bVatsDebug=0
fVATSKillMoveEnd=4.0000
fVatsLightColorB=1.0000
fVatsLightColorG=1.0000
fVatsLightColorR=1.0000
fVATSLightElevation=100.0000
fVATSLightDistance=100.0000
fVATSLightAngle=0.0000
fVATSLightLevelMax=40.0000
fVATSLightLevelMin=20.0000
bVATSDisable=0
fVATSFocus=3.2000
bVATSSmartCameraCheckDebug=0
[Decals]
fDebrisDecalTimer=0.0050
bBackgroundInitializeGeometryDecals=1
bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
bForceAllDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=1
bDecals=1
bDecalMultithreaded=0
bDecalOcclusionQuery=1
uMaxSkinDecalPerActor=20
uMaxSkinDecals=35
[Dialogue]
fDialogueRotationPitchOffset=0.1700
fDialogueRotationSecs=1.0000
[GamePlay]
fPlayerHealthSaveOnPauseLimit=0.2500
sTrackProgressPath=\\vault2\Fallout\LevelData\
bTrackProgress=0
iActorsDismemberedPerFrame=2
fMapMarkerUpdateTime=0.0500
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=0
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
bHealthBarShowing=0
bInstantLevelUp=0
fFootIKDistance=1024.0000
iDetectionPicks=21
[Pathing]
fINIDetectDoorsForPathingTime=0.5000
[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=4096.0000
fNotVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=2048.0000
bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
[HeadTracking]
fHeadTrackingMaxAngle=90.0000
fPathLookAtPointTime=2.0000
fMaxPathLookAtPointDist=512.0000
fMinPathLookAtPointDist=128.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMax=8.0000
fUpdateDelayNewTargetSecondsMin=3.0000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMax=1.5000
fUpdateDelaySecondsMin=1.0000
iUpdateActorsPerFrame=10
bDisableHeadTracking=0
[Debug]
bDebugHorseArrows=0
bDebugFaceGenCriticalSection=0
bDebugFaceGenMultithreading=0
[CopyProtectionStrings]
sCopyProtectionMessage2=Insert the Skyrim Disc.
sCopyProtectionTitle2=Skyrim Disc Not Found
sCopyProtectionMessage=Unable to find a CD-ROM/DVD drive on this computer.
sCopyProtectionTitle=CD-ROM Drive Not Found
[SpeedTree]
fLODTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.7500
fLocalTreeMipMapLODBias=-0.2500
[CameraPath]
iTake=0
sDirectoryName=TestCameraPath
iFPS=30
sNif=Cameras\CameraTest.nif
sOffsetID=
bRecord=0
bStart=0
[SaveGame]
iAutoSaveCount=3
bDisableAutoSave=0
bDisplayMissingContentDialogue=1
bCopySaveGameToHostOrMemStick=0
bOutputSaveGameScreenshot=0
bAllowProfileTransfer=0
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
sSaveGameSafeMarkerID=1DC0A
bAllowScriptedForceSave=1
bAllowScriptedAutosave=1
bUseSaveGameHistory=0
[Clouds]
fCloudAtlasWidth=1.0000
sCloudInstanceMesh=Meshes\CloudInstance.NIF
[TerrainManager]
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=1
fCameraAboveMaxHeightThreshold=2048.0000
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
bUseNewTerrainSystem=1
uDistantTreeBlockCacheSizePerCell=1
[Terrain]
fHDLODSnowThresholdAngle=87.0000
fLODSnowThresholdAngle=100.0000
[NavMeshGeneration]
bGlobalNavMeshCheckDeleteWarningTriangles=0
bGlobalNavMeshCheck=0
uNavmeshTriangleCountInteriorWarnThreshold=5000
uNavmeshTriangleCountWarnThreshold=3500
[Trees]
fUpdateBudget=1.5000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1
bForceFullDetail=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
[FaceGen]
uiNumActorsAllowedToMorph=10
bUseCustomizationMorphs=1
bUseRaceMorph=1
[Weather]
fSunGlareSize=600.0000
fSunBaseSize=425.0000
bFogEnabled=1
bPrecipitation=1
fAlphaReduce=1.0000
sBumpFadeColor=255,255,255,255
sLerpCloseColor=255,255,255,255
sEnvReduceColor=255,255,255,255
[Cart]
fWheelAngDamp=0.0100
fMass=130.0000
fFriction=100.0000
fGravMult=3.5000
sHarnessBoneCart=FrontHorseCarriage01
sHarnessBoneRight=HarnessRightBone
sHarnessBoneLeft=HarnessLeftBone
sHorseConnect=HorseSpine2
fPoleZOffset=-20.0000
fCartRot2=10.0000
fCartRot1=10.0000
fTetherOffsetZ=13.0000
fTetherOffsetY=163.0000
fTetherOffsetX=50.0000
fCartLimitMin=-0.7500
fCartLimitMax=0.7500
fHorsePivotZ=0.0000
fHorsePivotY=0.0000
fHorsePivotX=0.0000
fCartPivotZ=0.7000
fCartPivotY=3.0000
fCartPivotX=0.0000
fHorseOffsetZ=0.0000
fHorseOffsetY=200.0000
fHorseOffsetX=0.0000
fTipImpulse=500.0000
[Voice]
sFileTypeLTF=ltf
sFileTypeLip=lip
sFileTypeSource=wav
sFileTypeGame=wav
[TestAllCells]
bFileControllerOnRoot=1
bFileShowTextures=1
bFileShowIcons=1
bFileSkipIconChecks=0
bFileUnusedObject=0
bFileTestLoad=0
bFileNeededMessage=1
bFileGoneMessage=1
bFileCheckModelCollision=0
bFileSkipModelChecks=0
[Landscape]
sDefaultLandNormalTexture=Dirt02_N.dds
sDefaultLandDiffuseTexture=Dirt02.dds
fLandFriction=2.5000
iLandBorder2B=0
iLandBorder2G=0
iLandBorder2R=0
iLandBorder1B=0
iLandBorder1G=255
iLandBorder1R=255
bCurrentCellOnly=0
fLandTextureTilingMult=3.0000
[bLightAttenuation]
fQuadraticRadiusMult=1.0000
fLinearRadiusMult=1.0000
bOutQuadInLin=0
fConstantValue=0.0000
fQuadraticValue=16.0000
fLinearValue=3.0000
uQuadraticMethod=2
uLinearMethod=1
bUseQuadratic=1
bUseLinear=0
bUseConstant=0
[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1
[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uCityLODBudgetAdjustment=5242880
uWastelandLODBudgetAdjustment=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
fMaxMsUsagePerFrame=28.0000
fMsHavokTriCount=0.0010
fMsDecalCount=0.0010
fMsLightCount=0.0100
fMsLightExcessGeometry=0.0100
fMsWaterCount=0.1000
fMsTriangleCount=0.0001
fMsGeometryCount=0.0100
fMsEmittersCount=0.0100
fMsParticlesCount=0.0010
fMsAnimatedObjectsCount=0.0500
fMsActiveRefCount=0.0500
fMsActorRefCount=0.2450
fMsRefCount=0.0210
uHavokTriCountInterior=5000
uDecalCountInterior=500
uLightExcessGeometryInterior=5
uLightCountInterior=10
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=104857600
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterCountInterior=10
uTriangleCountInterior=100000
uGeometryCountInterior=1000
uEmittersCountInterior=50
uParticlesCountInterior=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCountInterior=50
uActiveRefCountInterior=100
uActorRefCountInterior=20
uRefCountInterior=1000
uHavokTriCount=5000
uDecalCount=500
uLightExcessGeometry=100
uLightCount=10
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=5242880
uWaterCount=10
uTriangleCount=100000
uGeometryCount=1000
uEmittersCount=50
uParticlesCount=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCount=50
uActiveRefCount=100
uActorRefCount=20
uRefCount=700
[LANGUAGE]
sSysUtil_GameContentInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_NPDRMInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsUpdating=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsConfiguring=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsReinstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsInstalling=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AwardsLoading=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DirtyDisc=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_DiscEject=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataOwnershipWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_SaveDataCreateNew=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataCorrupt=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_GameDataInsufficientSpace=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_AutoSaveWarning=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sSysUtil_Retry=No Default string.  Must be loaded from INIFile
sFailureMessage=Something is broken


Echt krank, was da jetzt alles drin steht^^


----------



## Mazooka (21. November 2011)

Und wie viel davon bringt wirklich eine Verbesserung?^^

Ich hab ein Problem, aufeinmal ist die TESV.exe auch mit einem Regio-Lock gesichert? (Davor nur die Launcher.exe von Steam)
Habe einen Rus Key und konnte aber dann trotzdem über die andere exe starten.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Keine Ahnung xD
aber sind schon einige coole Befehle dabei^^
z.B: iMaxQuestObjectives=3000 D.H. mann kann maximal 3000!! aktive Quests haben 
Oder Einstellungen für's Memory Management:
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMinMemoryPageSize=128
ODER
Einstellungen für die Farben:
sBumpFadeColor=255,255,255,255
sLerpCloseColor=255,255,255,255
sEnvReduceColor=255,255,255,255
ODEr
das hier [VATS] : sTrackProgressPath=\\vault2\*Fallout*\LevelData\  das ist SKYRIM und net FALLOUT 
----------------------------
Bei der TESV.exe ist jetzt auch der Launcher integriert, deshalb kann man nur noch über Steam zocken.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Keine Ahnung xD
> aber sind schon einige coole Befehle dabei^^
> z.B: iMaxQuestObjectives=3000 D.H. mann kann maximal 3000!! aktive Quests haben
> Oder Einstellungen für's Memory Management:
> ...



Neuer Patch, hab ich was verpasst?
Logs wo?
patch wann^^?


----------



## habla2k (21. November 2011)

Steam hat eben geupdatet ja, soll Fehler beheben und Performance Probleme. Wobei dazu bestimmt nicht zählt, dass es mit Treiber erzwungenen Sachen besser läuft ^^


----------



## exinator (21. November 2011)

Leute das ist noch nicht der angekündigte Patch. Auch sind noch keine Changelogs bekannt. Also Patch 1.2 wird wie erwartet nächste Woche kommen


----------



## Schkaff (22. November 2011)

ich hab hier in letzter zeit das problem, dass ich in räumlichkeiten eine massiven fps drop bekomme. Kennt ihr das? besonders oft tritt das auf, wenn eine lichtquelle (lagerfeuer,usw...) im raum ist. jetzt hab ich aber schon soviel mods kombiniert, vornehmlich textur und .ini variationen und weiß nicht sorecht, welcher das verursacht har.


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> ich hab hier in letzter zeit das problem, dass ich in räumlichkeiten eine massiven fps drop bekomme. Kennt ihr das? besonders oft tritt das auf, wenn eine lichtquelle (lagerfeuer,usw...) im raum ist. jetzt hab ich aber schon soviel mods kombiniert, vornehmlich textur und .ini variationen und weiß nicht sorecht, welcher das verursacht har.



Habe deswegen schon alle Mods über Board geworfen. Die Fps in Höhlen, Räumen etc war unter aller Sau.


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

@plaGGY
das geht über die Konsole. Vorher deine .ini Dateien speichern und dann während dem Spiel "saveini" eingeben. Dann haste all die Befehle aus meinem Spoiler weiter oben in deiner Skyrim.ini
Der "Patch" gestern hat nix gebraucht außer ner neuen TESV.exe. Einfach die alte nehmen und gut ist^^

@Schkaff
Hast du auch eine gemoddete .ini? Dann liegts da irgendwo an den Schattenbefehlen in der .ini, kannst die ja mal posten. Ist bei mir auch so gewesen. Texturen sollten das eigentlich nicht verursachen.


----------



## OCCenturion (22. November 2011)

Ich hoffe auf euren Rat liebe Gemeinde! 

Bisher habe ich 2 Mods am Laufen. I Wash und Female muscle Mod. Funktionieren wunderbar. Allerdings kann ich die HD Texturen nicht runterladen. Ich habe mich schon vor Tagen bei SkyrimNexus angemeldet, aber bisher noch immer nicht die Bestätigung per Mail bekommen. Diese ist aber notwendig, damit ich den Mod herunterladen kann. 
Erst dachte ich, dass bei der Registrierung etwas schief gelaufen ist. Habe dann meine 2. Mailadresse verwendet. Leider auch ohne Erfolg  Nach langem Suchen im Netzt habe ich aber trotzdem kein Alternative zum Download gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Habe eine GTX 50 Phantom und spiele in 3D. Hätte gern die best mögliche Grafik!!


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

Welchen E-Mail Anbieter hast du denn? Bei vielen kommt das zum Spam oder kommt erst gar net an.

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich die "besten" Mods heute abend nochmal auf RS.com hochladen, damit man sich net Registrieren muss


----------



## OCCenturion (22. November 2011)

Bin bei Arcor und Web.de . Habe alle Mails gecheckt (incl. Spamordner). Da ist mir nichts durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Das Hochladen auf RS.com klingt gut. Habe nur keine Erfahrung damit. Kannst es etwas genauer beschreiben oder postest du hier den Link?


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

Komische Sache mit dem Mails....
Ich lad das heute abend schnell auf rapidshare hoch und poste dann hier die entsprechenden Links zum Downloaden (ohne Wartezeit und ohne DL-Limit )


----------



## OCCenturion (22. November 2011)

Das wäre ja hervorragend! Vielleicht sind die bei SkyrimNexus auch total überlastet und die Systeme spielen verrückt. Die Seite ist bestimmt richtig gut besucht. Einige Mods scheinen dort exclusiv zu stehen!?


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

da sind über 3000 angemeldete Leute unterwegs. Ich will gar net wissen wie viele das insgesamt sind 
Einige veröffentlichen ihre Mods halt nur dort. Deswegen sind die dort exklusiv.

SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus <- ANSCHAUN^^


----------



## Mazooka (22. November 2011)

Meine Schatten sind sehr pixelig  (sieht auf dem Screenshot gar nicht so schlimm aus^^)
Wie behebe ich das?


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

Geh mal in die SkyrimPrefs.ini und änder den folgenden Wert ab:
fShadowDistance=3500.0000


----------



## Mazooka (22. November 2011)

Jetzt hab ich n neues Problem -.-
Spiel beendet sich nach recht kurzer Zeit im Spiel von selbst. (ohne Fehlermeldung oder irgendwas)
Ich weiß schon mal, dass es an einem Textur Mod liegt, will aber nicht alle nach einander überprüfen^^
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Problem gesammelt?


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS at Skyrim Nexus <- ANSCHAUN^^



Ist für meinen Geschmack schon fast wieder zu Farbenfroh.

Wobei auf manchen Screens wirklich gute Atmosphäre vermittelt wird, mhhh...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich n neues Problem -.-
> Spiel beendet sich nach recht kurzer Zeit im Spiel von selbst. (ohne Fehlermeldung oder irgendwas)
> Ich weiß schon mal, dass es an einem Textur Mod liegt, will aber nicht alle nach einander überprüfen^^
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Problem gesammelt?


 
ich würde, falls nicht schon längst getan, mal den 4gb patch versuchen, er ermöglicht skyrim mit mehr daten klar zu kommen.

mfg


----------



## Mazooka (22. November 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank, daran lags


----------



## Schkaff (22. November 2011)

@legacy, im grunde genommen gleicht die Pref den werten der DNA ini.  Ich mach se mal als spoiler, weils hier sonst alles zugespammt aussieht:




Spoiler



[General]
sLanguage=GERMAN
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fdefaultfov=80
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2

[Display]
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=1000000.0000
fGamma=1.1200
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=4000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=1000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=7000.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=2
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=30
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=300000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=300000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=1000.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=0.5000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=300000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0380
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.005
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.010

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1500

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.5000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

schaff es heute net mehr die Mods hochzuladen, kommt dann aber morgen

@Schkaff
hab meine .ini schon wieder gelöscht, gab nur noch C2D's 
Hab jetzt die Standart etwas gemodded und gut ist. 

fShadowDistance=8000.0000 -> auf 3000 stellen, dann gibts bessere schatten.
Sonst weiß ich net woran es liegen könnte :/


----------



## Schkaff (23. November 2011)

keine eile, gutes braucht zeit


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Schkaff
> hab meine .ini schon wieder gelöscht, gab nur noch C2D's


 
So gings mir auch. Hab die veränderten Werte dann wieder raus genommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> schaff es heute net mehr die Mods hochzuladen, kommt dann aber morgen




ich finds gut, dass du sie überhaupt hochlädst


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Soo dann wolle ma mal Links posten:
Meine aktuelle .ini : https://rapidshare.com/files/4070872517/Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar

Mods:


Spoiler



Improved_rock_and_mountain_textures
Skyrim_Hd
Tabookies Whiterum Retexture
Skyrim_Esbern_Voice_Fix
Vurts_Real_Pine_textures_v0.4
World_Map_In_Full_3D
Realistic_Water_Textures_High_Resolution
No_More_Blocky_Faces
Realistic_Rain_Ripples_High_Resolution
High_Quality_Eyes
Skyrim_Better_Performance Fix
Enhanced_Blood_Textures
No_Screen_Blood
No_NPC_Greetings
HD_Furniture_Update_1
HD_Furniture_Update_2
HD_Furniture_Update_3
HD_Barrels
Enhanced_Night_Skyrim


Rest kommt die Tage noch


----------



## habla2k (23. November 2011)

hat mal jemand den link für gute deutsche wegweiser?


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Deutsche Wegweiser at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community -> kommt auch noch bald bei mir


----------



## Mazooka (23. November 2011)

Hätte noch 2 Fragen 
Zum einen noch ein Schattenproblem (Bei Sonne gut, bei Feuer in Höhlen schlecht)
Gibt es da noch einen anderen Ini Tweak (Die Flammen bewegen sich ja, deswegen bewegt sich der Schatten auch aber sehr hässlich^^)

Das andere: Das pinke Wasser/Blut? Ist das ein durch Texturmods hervorgerufener Grafikbug?^^


----------



## habla2k (23. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Deutsche Wegweiser at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community -> kommt auch noch bald bei mir


 
Dankeschön, hübschere gibts nicht wa^^


----------



## Scornage (23. November 2011)

*@Mazooka*

Das ist kein Wasser sonder Öl, wenn z.B. Gegner in so einer Lache stehen kannst du einen Feurzauber reinhauen und die werden schön gegrillt.


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

@habla2k
bis jetzt noch net 

@Mazooka
probier mal meine .ini, die ich vorhin gepostet hab. Da brauchste nur in der SkyrimPrefs.ini deine Auflösung anzupassen (oder haste auch 1920x1200? ), Graka is ja die selbe, da brauchste nix zu ändern


----------



## Mazooka (23. November 2011)

@Legacyy:
Siehst du da jetzt n Unterschied?^^ (Ist jetzt mit deiner Ini)
Die Schatten sind nur etwas weicher, welcher Befehl regelt das?


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

@Mazooka
Dieser Befehl ist das: iBlurDeferredShadowMask=8

Die Schatten flimmern aber generell etwas komisch, wenn die vom Feuer bzw Flammen erzeugt werden.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 24.11.2011 um 08:01 ----------

This Is Sparta at Skyrim Nexus - 
Statt "FUS" "RO" "DAH" schreit man jetzt "This" "Is" "Sparta!" 
Echt witzig, wenn man das mal ingame gesehn hat


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Soo dann wolle ma mal Links posten:
> Meine aktuelle .ini : https://rapidshare.com/files/4070872517/Skyrim_by_Legacyy.rar
> 
> Mods:
> ...


 
Soll ich deine alte ini im Startpost durch die neue ersetzen? Du hattest doch gesagt das die selbst bei dir Probleme bereitet hat.

Dann noch eine Frage. Sind die verlinkten Mods von dir alle selbst in Benutzung (also auch stabil)?


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

Die alte .ini kann ersetzt werden. Die neue finde ich viel besser^^

Die Mods sind alle ohne Probleme bei mir am laufen. Hab noch einige gute gestern vom nexus geladen, die gibts dann heute abend noch.
Generell sind alle Sachen die ich hochladen schon von mir getestet worden


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Der Map Mod macht in jeder Revision bei mir Probleme. 
Außerdem läuft mein Spiel mit Legacyys ini nicht, vllt bin ich nicht der einzige.


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

Das mit der Map scheint irgendwie noch buggy zu sein, manchma funktionierts bei mir und oft net... keine Ahnung woran das liegt 

Auflösung und Graka haste in der .ini sicher angepasst, oder?
Poste die doch mal, dann kann ich noch ma drüber gucken, was man noch ändern könnte... (bin arbeiten und hab se net da)


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

Ichwerds heute abend mal testen usammen mit den Scahe aus dem Englischen Link. Und mal meine alte Ini etwas entleeren, die nutzlosen Commands mal rausnehmen wieder 

Bei den mods muss ich mal schauen: Der Enhanced Shader gefällt mir recht gut, den versuche ich wohl mal.


----------



## Mazooka (24. November 2011)

Dieser better performance fix, bringt der wirklich was?
Legacyy, wenns bei mir immer mit 60 fps läuft wirds doch bei dir auch so laufen, wozu dann den fix?^^


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:


> Dieser better performance fix, bringt der wirklich was?
> Legacyy, wenns bei mir immer mit 60 fps läuft wirds doch bei dir auch so laufen, wozu dann den fix?^^



Er sollte bei dir keine, bis leicht negative Wirkung zeigen, aber um sicher zu sein, müsstest du es testen.


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:


> Dieser better performance fix, bringt der wirklich was?
> Legacyy, wenns bei mir immer mit 60 fps läuft wirds doch bei dir auch so laufen, wozu dann den fix?^^


 Der Fix bringt mir ein paar fps ein. Meine .ini verbrauch so viel Leistung, da bin froh um jeden Frame den ich zusätzlich bekomme^^


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

ShaderMod kann ich jedem Empfehlen, den find ich toll. 

@Legacyy: Wie du jetzt ja weißt, habe ich meine ini schon wieder ordentlich angepasst.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (24. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich wollte meine Spiel Grafik schöner machen, derzeit nutze ich noch eine Einstellung im Inspector die mir hier gezeigt wurde ausm Nexus Forum, nun wollte ich auch mal ein paar Mods installieren das Spiel soll dadurch noch besser aussehen, welche wären da am besten geeignet? Lohnt sich das überhaupt oder beendet sich das Spiel immernoch einfach?


----------



## klefreak (24. November 2011)

Hallo Leute:

auch von meiner Seite wieder Updates 

1: ENB MOd ist schon auf V5 !!! ENBSeries Download
2: DoNotArgue bietet jetzt "einfachere" Inierstellung an SKYRIM | Do Not Argue
!!! der NEUE LAA FIX (skyrim nexus suchen) funktioniert super und stabil. (notwendig für Texturemods )!!!!

3: Meine Derzeitige Modliste (Auf Skyrim-Nexus über SUCHE)



Spoiler



01 - Beautiful Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
02 - Clothes Improvement at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
03 - Detailed Faces at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
04 - Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
05 - Enhanced Night Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
06 - HQ Texture Pack Whiterun WIP at SkyrimNexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
07 - Improved Dragon Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
08 - No More Blocky Noses and Chins at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
09 - Skyrim Sunglare v2 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
10 - Aggressive Bloody Draugr Skin at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
11 - Female Muscle Mod at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
12 - Nude Females at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
13 - Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
14 - Nicer Snowflakes at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
16 - Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
17 - Tabookies Whiterun Retexture (nach 06installieren).URL
18 - Wasteland Texture pack WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
19 - Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
20 - High Quality Containers at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
21 - Snow HQ Texture at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
22 - Riften HQ textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
23 - High Quality Eyes at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community.URL
24 - Detailed Lips at Skyrim Nexus - SkyrimMods and community.URL

ENB home page.URL
Large Address Aware at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim



mfg

ps: im Startposting würde ich eher die Links zu Skyrim NExus posten, da man so immer ide aktuellen Versionen erhält !


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> ShaderMod kann ich jedem Empfehlen, den find ich toll.
> 
> @Legacyy: Wie du jetzt ja weißt, habe ich meine ini schon wieder ordentlich angepasst.



Sollte die nicht mal möglichst human bleiben? 


Ich kanns kaum erwarten wieder rumzutweaken, macht fast mehr Spaß als zu spielen


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

HeHe. Die ist Human. Musste halt nur bissl Tweaken das es vernünftig läuft.


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> 3: Meine Derzeitige Modliste (Auf Skyrim-Nexus über SUCHE)
> .......



Bei sovielen Mods bin ich immer skeptisch. Sollte da was nicht rund laufen ist die Fehleranalyse etwas schwieriger.
Mein Wunsch wäre ja eine große Mod die einfach sehr viel verbessert.

Naja ich habs ja nicht eilig. Vielleicht wird das noch was in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

Die große Mod wird noch kommen. Vielleicht werden sich die Modder ja zusammensetzen und ihre Arbeit zusammen setzen!


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

So, mein erstes Fazit vom enhanced Shader:
Gefällt mir atm sehr gut, hat nur 1-2 FPS Hit und gute Settings, ich werds mal weiter testen, aber derzeit echt 

Edit: Naja, scheint ein Messfehler zu sein, insgesamt werden rund 10 FPS fällig, mal gucken was ich davon noch abstellen kann.


----------



## klefreak (25. November 2011)

Kleines UPDATE...

Nachdem bei mir das Game mit meinen Settings immer am Rand der Spielbarkeit war, hab cih nun testweise wieder mal den ENB entfernt und siehe da, das Game ist

1. viel "flüssiger" (weniger Ruckler bei großen gesichtsfeldbewegungen auch bei hohen fps)
2. viel höhere fps !!

somit warte ich bezüglich ENB auf weitere Versionen ab, ob das noch performanter wird, derweil hab ich davon nicht den großen optischen Vorsprung gegenüber den Textur/ini Mods als dass ich das brauche..

"test" war reiten mit Pferd von Markhard richtung einsamkeit bis zur Brücke ..
FPS mit ENB bei 18-24
FPS ohne ENB bei 25-40 !!!


EDIT: mit der gewonnenen Lesitung kann ich acuh wieder ini tweaks testen


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Lol? Ehrlich, bei mir war es nicht so. Muss ich Testen! 
Sicher das ENB nicht Grafik auf sehr Hoch gestellt hat und jetzt auf Hoch/Mittel bist?


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

Welche ENB Patch Version hattest du denn, die 5er? Alle anderen bringen nen größeren FPSeinbruch.
Benutz lieber den "Skyrim_Better_Performance Fix" (basiert auf der .dll der letzten ENB Version), der bringt noch mal 5+ fps, keine Ahnung wie der das macht, aber es geht^^


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Oder die Skyrim Enhanced Shadern Mod mit ENB. Damit hab ich nur 2 FPS loss.


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

In der enb kann man ja unter [proxy] eine 2. .dll Datei laden. Da könnte man dann den Performance Fix einfügen und dann gibts sogar ein fps+ wenn die Shader nur 2fps kosten.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Enhanced Shader basiert schon auf ENB Patch 5


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

Jo, scheint mir auch so, habe mit dem Shader, den zusätzlichen Palettes und dem Satturation + ENB scheinbar nur um die 3-4 FPS einbruch am Nördlichen Wachturm, wird aber nochmal validiert heute abend. 
Scheint aber endlich was vernünftiges zu sein.

Die Performance DLL scheint bei mir net so viel auszumachen


----------



## klefreak (25. November 2011)

Bei mir frisst der ENB V5 ordentlich leistung, weis aber nicht warum..
Hab die Ini's auf schreibgeschützt gestellt, fraps laufen und den ENB --> resultat sehr geringe fps und vor allem auch "ruckler" wenn die fps hoch genug scheinen (starke bewegungen ruckeln..)
Das gleiche ohne die ENB läuft mit 1/3 bis 1/2 mehr fps und ohne diese "ruckler"

naja ich warte einfahc bis das System "ausgereifter" ist und sich die diversen Performance fixes eingependelt haben, derweil tune ich die Ini hoch und nutze den ENB nicht..

mfg


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

Also beim Enhanced Shader, scheint es in der enbpatch.ini auf die unteren beiden EInträge anzukommen. Ich hab da einen vorgeschlagenen wert für ne 560er GTX reingesetzt und hab nun 15 fps mehr  will das aber nochmal testen!

Außerdem scheint er sich mit 1-2 IniTweaks nicht zu verstehen. Ich geb gleich bescheid wie es aussieht.

Edit:
Hat sich bestätigt, für einer 560er TI sind diese Werte anstatt der Defaults in der "enbpatch.ini" einzufügen, wenn man den Enhanced Shader benutzt:
DeviceId=00001200
VendorId=000010DE

Hard-Tweak für 6-7 FPS mehr im Schnitt , alle Effekte bleiben erhalten

Auszulesen ist das für Nvidiakarten mit nem Inspector, auf der Hauptseite steht es oben in einem, Feld namens: DevideID, einfach die werte einfügen, fertig. Bei mir läufts


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Wie kann ich das mit AMD Karten machen?


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das mit AMD Karten machen?


 


Musst mit nem Tool eben die Nummer auslesen, ka wos die gibt


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

I think GPU-Z!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 19:02 ----------

Da ich grade eben die letzten Teiler meiner Daedric Rüstung hergestellt habe, mach ich nun nen Mod für neue Erze und Rüstungen  

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 19:19 ----------
Jo, lol. Ich kann Fallout Mod Manager nicht Installieren. Der workaround funktioniert nicht bzw FOMM stürtzt ab!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.11.2011 um 19:38 ----------
y0. Mod Manager funzt.


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

Kannst du mal ne Anleitung posten?
Will auch mal die Übersicht haben 

Edit: Der Enhanced Shader hat mit den Ini-Settings bei mir eine FPS-Belastung von 1-2 FPS mit leichtem sharpening und ganz leichter Saturation, absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Was für ne Anleitung?


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

Wo man den FOMM laden kann und wie er für Skyrim funzt


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

Unbedingt vorher Nexus Mod Manager Ordner die im Skyrim Ordner erstellt worden sind Löschen! Gab bei mir dicke Errors 



> Since there is no Skyrim Mod Manager or CK yet we have to use the latest FOMM. With a few tweaks it will work with Skyrim.
> 
> 
> Open your Skyrim install folder and make a copy of *TESV.exe*. Rename the new copy *falloutnv.exe*.
> ...



Ich habs mit Fallout 3 (fallout3.exe) gemacht und um den Ini Error zu umgehen, eine Ini angelegt. (C:\Users\Leandros\Documents\My Games\Fallout3\Fallout.ini)


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

na ich werds mir mal anschauen, Dank dir!


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2011)

So, wer Testen will: Hier eine neue Axt 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2843058/Black_Daedric.esp


Rezept funktioniert. Jetzt noch das Item passend zu den Materialien


----------



## SamLombardo (25. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die alte .ini kann ersetzt werden. Die neue finde ich viel besser^^
> 
> Die Mods sind alle ohne Probleme bei mir am laufen. Hab noch einige gute gestern vom nexus geladen, die gibts dann heute abend noch.
> Generell sind alle Sachen die ich hochladen schon von mir getestet worden


 
Ein gridtoload (7, 9...) hast du aber nicht mehr drin in der ini? Oder Hab ich was übersehen? 

Gruß Sam


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

Nein in der Version nicht, weil dann die Spielstände nicht mehr geladen werden, wenn man gridstoload wieder niedriger setzt weil es laggt. Deswegen benutzt ich das nur selbst um zu testen, oder Bilder zu machen^^

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.11.2011 um 13:01 ----------

Wieder was interessantes gefunden: Enhanced Distant Terrain at Skyrim Nexus

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.11.2011 um 13:10 ----------

Arch Mage Superman Retexture


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

Cool, wird gleich mal ausprobiert


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

Bitte gleich um Info über das Ergebnis.


----------



## plaGGy (26. November 2011)

Also ich find es gut, scheint die Leistung ÜBERHAUPT NICHT zu beeinträchtigen und macht die Erde wesentlich dunkler und Glaubwürdiger, kann ich nur mal jedem zum Ausprobieren empfehlen!


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

Ich hab nur keinen ordner namens textures im data ordner...


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2011)

Ja, einfach anlegen bzw die vom Mod reinkopieren.


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2011)

Hat funktioniert. Gibt dem Spiel echt einiges mehr an Realismus!


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2011)

Echt nett diese Drachen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach dann mal n Gameplay Vid  sollte jetz mit der Config ganz gut aussehn^^


----------



## Mazooka (27. November 2011)

Also ist dieser Enhanced Shader Mod oder der FXAA Post Process Injector besser?^^
Beide zusammen wird ja nix bringen, haben doch ähnliche Effekte 

Dann bin ich auch noch etwas überfordert bei dem Enhanced Shader Mod, ist die neueste Datei (HDR) ein Update oder is das separat^^
Diese DevideID sieht bei mir auch völlig anders aus und die VendorID steht nicht mal dabei -.-


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Enhance Shader Mod


----------



## plaGGy (27. November 2011)

Bei den Device IDs gehts nur um die 4 Stellen
einfach die letzten 4 Stelle ersetzte.

HDR ist ein Zusatz, der alleine steht , sieht aber finde ich nicht soo gut aus, macht alles recht dunkel, etwas zu dunkel für Höhlen und Gräber, sieht man kaum was drinnen.


----------



## Mazooka (27. November 2011)

ok danke 
Und wo steht die vendorID?
Welche Template ist denn eurer Meinung nach am besten, sind ja schon 5 verschiedene...


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Nutz dass was dir gefällt. Oder passe es an deine Bedürfnisse an.


----------



## skyrimumskillen (27. November 2011)

Hallo.

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.

Bin auf der Suche nach nem "Umskill-Mod". Perks removen & Adden ist bei 30+ Perks sehr lästig :X
Bin schon auf "inelegent respec" gestoßen nur spiele ich Skyrim auf Deutsch. Und 250+ Dateien Übersetzen wäre lästig <.<

Hoffe auf positive Antwort.

mfg


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Geht nur per *player.modav [attribute name] [amount]
*_Amount kann positiv (+) oder negativ (-) sein!
_Hier die Attribute:





> *Alchemy:* alchemy
> *Alteration:* alteration
> *Archery:* marksman
> *Block:* block
> ...


----------



## skyrimumskillen (27. November 2011)

Hm ich möchte ja nicht die Attribute verändern sondern die Talente. Gibts dafür nicht so einen .bat Befehl nur auf Deutsch? Also nen Mod? Falls das einer ist <.< . Sorry hab von dem allem so 0 Ahnung :X


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

Poste mal den Englischen bitte. 

PS: Toller Name


----------



## skyrimumskillen (27. November 2011)

Inelegant Respec at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


Das hier. Halt nur iwie auf Deutsch :O. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe bis jetzt !


----------



## dirkduggler (27. November 2011)

Hi,

guckt euch mal meinen Mod an 

Better Landscape WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

hoffe gefällt euch


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

@Skyrimumskillen: Ah, jo. Is easy umzuschreiben. Ist aber bissl Arbeit ...


----------



## Nichtrauscher (28. November 2011)

Hab ich was übersehen? Wie/Wo kann man denn Bögen verbessern? Mein Bogen taucht weder am Schleifstein, noch an der Werkbank im Menü auf?!


----------



## Mazooka (28. November 2011)

Ich hab ab und zu performace drops von eig konstanten 60 auf ca 45 fps und hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt 
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Leandros (28. November 2011)

Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen? Wie/Wo kann man denn Bögen verbessern? Mein Bogen taucht weder am Schleifstein, noch an der Werkbank im Menü auf?!


 
Am Schleifstein sollte es gehen!


----------



## cap82 (28. November 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich hab ab und zu performace drops von eig  konstanten 60 auf ca 45 fps und hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt
> Hat jemand ne Idee?


 
Deine Probleme möcht ich haben... 
Bei mir ist grad die Festplatte am abrauchen. Macht das Ganze eigentlich unspielbar.

Könnten es eventuell Nachladeruckler der HDD sein bei dir?


----------



## plaGGy (28. November 2011)

Nichtrauscher schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen? Wie/Wo kann man denn Bögen verbessern? Mein Bogen taucht weder am Schleifstein, noch an der Werkbank im Menü auf?!



Sowas gehört  eher in den Sammelthread. 



Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich hab ab und zu performace drops von eig  konstanten 60 auf ca 45 fps und hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt
> Hat jemand ne Idee?


 
Auch dafür gibts bereits einige Threads hier im Unterforum, lasst doch bitte solche Sachen außen vor, wenn nicht sicher ist, das sie mit den Mods in direkter Verbindung stehen.
Und wenn dies so ist, dann schreibt dazu mit welchem Mods das Problem aufgetaucht ist und ob schon validiert ist, ob das Problem sich behebt wenn die Mod gelöscht wurde. 


Zurück zum Thema:
Hier hab ich was cooles gefunden, ich mochte die Wölfe noch nie sondernlich :
Retextured Wolves and Pelts by Bellyache at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Sehen finde ich richtig toll aus


----------



## SamLombardo (29. November 2011)

dirkduggler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> guckt euch mal meinen Mod an
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut. ...und wieder ist Skyrim ein Stück schärfer

Gruß Sam


----------



## IronAngel (29. November 2011)

skyrimumskillen schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem "Umskill-Mod". Perks removen & Adden ist bei 30+ Perks sehr lästig :X
> Bin schon auf "inelegent respec" gestoßen nur spiele ich Skyrim auf Deutsch. Und 250+ Dateien Übersetzen wäre lästig <.<



hi,

Mit dem Mod "Perk Reset" kannste zumindenst deine Perks resetten und neu verteilen. Einfach in den Data Ordner einfügen. Ingame die "f1 Taste" zum aktiveren des MOds drücken und f2 um die Perks zu resetten.

Perk Reset at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.11.2011 um 10:26 ----------




> Zurück zum Thema:
> Hier hab ich was cooles gefunden, ich mochte die Wölfe noch nie sondernlich :
> Retextured Wolves and Pelts by Bellyache at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> Sehen finde ich richtig toll aus



Eigentlich wollte ich bei den Tier Texturen noch warten bis es einen All in one Mod gibt. Aber das sieht wirklich deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich hab ab und zu performace drops von eig konstanten 60 auf ca 45 fps und hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt
> Hat jemand ne Idee?


 Kann gut sein, dass der RAM/VRAM net reicht. Den 4GB Patch hast du schon drin, oder? Ansonsten können die 1,5GB der Graka etwas knapp werden (wenn du Mods benutzt).
Ansonsten k.a.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.11.2011 um 14:20 ----------

Boris V. hat nen neuen Memory Manager in Arbeit:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, Tahoma][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, Tahoma]Did  first experiment with own memory manager, game works fine, i runned  everywhere at x10 speed and memory usage was only 1.25 gb, so i'll do  this as replacement of LAA 4 gb patch.
> [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## klefreak (29. November 2011)

eventuell testest du mal ohne ENB?

der hat bei mir solch ein "sporadisches ruckeln" trotz hoher FPS verursacht

mfg


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2011)

Ich schreib den respecc Mod jetzt mal auf Deutsch um!

Edit: Wobei, brauch ich net.  
Skyrim Perk Calculator And Respec Tool


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

@ Legacyy das hab ich auch gelesen, was ähnliches scheint Voraus. zu sein, um wirklich vernünftig mit HighResi-Text. zu arbeiten, ich bin gespannt, der LAA-Flag hat zwar keine negativen Wirkungen ,aber wirklich Leistung hat er mir nun auch nicht gebracht, muss ich ehrlich zugeben.

Edit: SCheint auch mit dem LAA Probleme zu geben, der funktioniert wohl nur mit weniger als 3gb Ram 
Hoffe da kommt bald was^^


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

http://enbdev.com/enbseries_skyrim_v0093patch6.zip
Neue ENB mit irgendeinem Memory Patch  Wer probiert ? 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 30.11.2011 um 12:36 ----------

Und inject SMAA v1.0 sieht viel besser aus als das standart FXAA


----------



## Leandros (30. November 2011)

ENB Patch teste ich!


----------



## plaGGy (30. November 2011)

Ich schau mir beide heute abend wohl mal an.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

Bei dem SMAA berichten viele es geht net  Soll angeblich nur bei 32-bit Systemen laufen  
Naja, ein Versuch ist es wert


----------



## plaGGy (30. November 2011)

Wo kann man den SMAA laden?


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2011)

Guck mal 5 Posts nach oben, da hab ich es verlinkt


----------



## plaGGy (30. November 2011)

Öhm, ich finde da nur nkeinen Downloadlink 

Bzw ich hab nun mehrer Links gefunden, wie groß ist die Datein denn, und wie heißt sie?


Edit: Scheinb ich gefunden zu haben, wie installier ich den nun, hat der keine .dll ?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Dabei sind doch die d3d9.dll, smaa.h und die smaa.fx dabei. die 3 Dateien ins Steam Verzeichnis kopieren und das sollte es dann gewesen sein. Funktioniert aber bei mir net (W7 64-bit) und auch bei vielen anderen 64-bit usern scheint es nicht zu klappen


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

Hm, ich habe net mal ne . dll gefunden.


----------



## SamLombardo (1. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern die HD Rüstungen installiert habe kann ich vermelden, dass mein Textures Ordner mittlerweile die 2GB überschritten hat schon krass *g*


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-...ZDg1Ny00MmNhLWExOGEtMjJlOGNmYTU0OTM0&hl=en_US
Da direkt von laden 

2GB  Ich hab gerade erst 800MB  Aber auch kein Rüstungszeug etc. nur Städte und Landschaft neu texturiert.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Rüstung sind auch "nur" 150 MB soweit mein letzter Stand ist 

Edit: hatte es auch von nem Google-Doc-Link gehabt 
Danke trotzdem, denke am WE kann ich wieder testen, die Tage wird abends wieder 4on4 Sc2 geladdert


----------



## SamLombardo (1. Dezember 2011)

Nene, die HD Rüstungen sind schon deutlich Größer. Insgesamt fast ein GB. Sehen aber auch klasse aus!

Download gibts hier klick


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

@plaGGy
SC2 Laddermatches  
wegen SMAA: funktioniert bisher nur auf 32-bit W7 Versionen, bei allen mit 64-bit die ich gefragt hab funktioniert es net 
Und wegen dem ScreenBlood: No_Screen_Blood Fix.rar 

@SamLombardo
Die Texturen sind doch bloß von 512x512 auf 1024x1024 vergrößert worden und da ist ein schärfe Filter drüber gelegt worden, sieht außerdem recht bescheiden aus  
So ein Mist tu ich mir net an. Wenn dann richtig neue Texturen. So was wie in dem _"Mod"_ kann jedes Kind selbst machen.

€dit:
SMAA Screens bei 32-bit W7: 
Vorher: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4525/120884312.3/0_708d8_70836c07_XXXL
Nachher: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4614/120884312.3/0_708d7_64c8be4e_XXXL


----------



## SamLombardo (1. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @plaGGy
> 
> @SamLombardo
> Die Texturen sind doch bloß von 512x512 auf 1024x1024 vergrößert worden und da ist ein schärfe Filter drüber gelegt worden, sieht außerdem recht bescheiden aus
> So ein Mist tu ich mir net an. Wenn dann richtig neue Texturen. So was wie in dem _"Mod"_ kann jedes Kind selbst machen.



Klar, neu erstellte Texturen sinds nicht. Aber die doppelte Auflösung der Texturen ist doch auch schon was. Im Spiel sieht es echt gut aus. Ich möchte die matschigen Original Niedrigaufgelösten Rüstungstexturen jedenfalls nicht mehr haben... Aber jeder wie er möchte

Übrigens bei PC Games gibts eine schöne Übersicht aller mods, die auch täglich "gepflegt" , also erweitert wird.
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neue Mods in der Übersicht - Tolles HD-Terrain, feines Haar und klare Augen - The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Noch mehr neue Steine und hochauflösende Rüstungen


http://www.pcgames.de/The-Elder-Scr...Terrain-feines-Haar-und-klare-Augen-854558/2/


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, hochskalierte Texturen sind meist immer ziemlich unscharf, deshalb muss nachträglich so ein starker Schärfefilter benutzt werden, damit die Texturen wenigstens etwas aussehen. Ich seh da keinen Unterschied zu den Standard Texturen. Wenigstens die Farben hätte er etwas verbessern können..

Und wer 1x am Tag beim Nexus reinguckt bleibt auich aktuell und brauch auf keiner anderen Seite nur einige ausgewählte Sachen anzugucken, da verpasst man das wirklich gute. Hab eh bessere Mods drin, als auf der PCGames Seite beschrieben^^


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

ne Aufstellung über Mods gibts auf PCGH.de mit ner offiziellen News ebenfalls 
Wenn diese sich auch teilweise aus unserem Sammelthread bedient .

@ Legacyy: 4on4 premade ist soooo lustig 
Die Flames wenn sich einer nen Canonrush einfängt, oder die 800vs800 sup fights, wenn der stärkste NASA-Raketen-´Flugbahn-Rechner die Möhre macht 

Den No Blood-Fix muss ich auch mal testen, der Befehl in der Ini verläuft bei mir ins leere, wieso auch immer.
Ja, dann werde ich den SMAA erstmal hintenanstehen lassen.

Hm, so Größe der Texture ist nicht gleich Qualität, wenn ich gute kleine nur noch härter auflöse, wird sie dadurch nicht besser. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, das meine neuen Texturen für Rüstungen noch ein Stück mehr verwaschen als die Defaults, gut, die waren dafür etwas mehr verpixelt, kann man sich nun aussuchen was man will :UGLY:

Da muss schon was ganz neues komme, damits mich vom Hocker haut, also komplettes "Redesign", wie bei den Wölfen die ich gepostet hatte.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- so was nennt man *RE*texture, aber ich glaub da muss ich selbst ma ran^^


----------



## Leandros (1. Dezember 2011)

Nr. 2 sieht zwar bissl Plastisch aus, aber is schon Nice! Ich habe mir meine Daedra Rüstung gemoddet. Bin aber noch net ganz Zufrieden mit.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2011)

Das ist weil diese Vertiefungen ingame so schlecht dargestellt werden und der Übergang irgendwie ganz anders geworden ist, als geplant  Ich werd da jetzt 4 Texturen von Holzstücken nehmen, die nebeneinander kopieren und vlt etwas helleres Holz nehmen. Mal schaun, wie es dann aussieht^^


----------



## SamLombardo (1. Dezember 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, das meine neuen Texturen für Rüstungen noch ein Stück mehr verwaschen als die Defaults, gut, die waren dafür etwas mehr verpixelt, kann man sich nun aussuchen was man will :UGLY:
> .


 
Hm. Probier doch einfach mal die 1024x1024 Rüstungstexturen (Link von voriger Seite). Runterschmeißen kannst du sie immer noch...


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir den Mob mal geladen, mal schauen wie er so in real aussieht.

Dabei ist mir das unter die FInger gekommen, die ersten Waffen sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus!
Weapon Retexture Project - WRP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Scornage (3. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Mod das wenn man Amulette (Kopf und Hals) trägt, diese man nicht sieht aber der Effekt(e) erhalten bleibt?


----------



## Legacyy (3. Dezember 2011)

Meine Fresse, ist aufm Nexus wieder viel los 


> *Sorry!*
> We're pretty overloaded right now with the amazing  success and popularity of Skyrim. We're currently handling around 500  requests a second on this server alone, pushing through some 200Mb/sec  of bandwidth so things might just be a little slow for a bit.
> We're  constantly monitoring the situation and trying to tweak everything we  can out of the servers, so if you're struggling for more than a couple  of minutes please come back a little bit later.
> Thanks for your patience during this exciting time,
> Dark0ne


Und es wird immer besser 


> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.skyrimnexus.com aufbauen.


----------



## Leandros (3. Dezember 2011)

War zu erwarten, war ja schon die ganze Zeit über so langsam.


----------



## Schkaff (3. Dezember 2011)

habt ihr eig das spiel mit der zeile der skyrim.ini "uGridsToLoad=7" geschweige denn =9 stabil zum laufen gebracht? sieht echt besser aus, aber bei mir treten dann hässlige nachladeruckler alle 4-5s auf. paralle dazu zeigt mir der taskmanager sogar an ich benutze 2,2gig (ganzes system) obwohl ich leider nur 2gb ram im system habe. danach folgt ein freeze oder C2T. Allgemein hätte ich ~ 1.5gb zur verfügung (benutze XP) und alle ram-tweaks für die .exe sind auf 4gb ausgelegt. kann mir da einer au die sprünge helfen, wenns überhaupt am ram liegt?  mein prozi q6600 und die gtx 460 sind auch schon ordentlich geOCt.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Dezember 2011)

Kauf die noch 2GB RAM dazu^^ ist ja momentan spottbillig. Die 2GB reichen da keinesfalls für aus.


----------



## plaGGy (4. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder ein Mod-update:

Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons -- SLOD PnP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Sehr schöne Potions, in verschiedensten Ausführungen


----------



## Legacyy (4. Dezember 2011)

Nightingale Prime at Skyrim Nexus 
Neue Texturen, sehn echt cool aus


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (4. Dezember 2011)

Nightingale Prime habe ich seit dem tag wo die mod raus ist. Hatte die questreihe (sage bewusst nicht welche) noch nicht gemacht. Aber habe sie extra wegen dem ding gemacht.!!!


----------



## plaGGy (5. Dezember 2011)

Hm, hört sich interessant an .
Kommt auf meine Liste "Must-Play!"

Aber erst wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, atm ist BF3 der bombastische Lückenfüller!

Hat schon einer Erfahrung mit dem neuen ENB?
Also wie es scheint, habe ich KEINE FPS-Einbuße mehr, jedenfalls nicht an den 2 Stellen wo ich es getestet habe


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Nightingale Prime at Skyrim Nexus
> Neue Texturen, sehn echt cool aus


 
Hab die Quest zwar schon gemacht, aber die Rüstung hät ich ja noch. Wäre definitiv ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2011)

@plaGGy
wieso ist denn BF3 der Lückenfüller? Ist die Luft bei Skyrim schon wieder draußen? 

@Blizzard
ich will auch wissen welche Quest das ist^^ (packt das doch ma in nen spoiler rein, damit ich weiß, welche ich machen muss )

Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus 
Vendors Have More Money with options at Skyrim Nexus
Finer Dust at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## plaGGy (5. Dezember 2011)

Oja, danke @ Legacyy:
Der MoreMoneyMod wird direkt mal versucht , sowas suche ich seit ich Morrowind angefangen habe...
Dicke Waffen und unbezahlbare Zauber, aber keine Händler die genügend Geld haben, um dir den Loot abzukaufen 

Glaub den Retexture Landscape hab ich mir auch drauf gemacht.
Btw: Da gibts einen Donnergrollen-Mod, der neue Donner hört sich sehr gut an 


Ne, aber ich hab immer mal nur 20-30 Minuten Zeit und da fange ich dann nicht mit Skyrim an. Am WE hab ich mal wieder ne zeitlang gespielt, aber bei Skyrim finde ich es schöner, wen du dir auch wirklich die Zeit nimmst und dann ne ganze Quest oder nen kompletten Dungeon machst. Dafür ists bei mir atm etwas knapp. Da passt ne Runde BF3 einfach besser rein: Quickmatch und go!
Nächste Woche is auch schlecht, Weihnachtsfeiern, Kino usw


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2011)

30Min sind echt zu kurz für Skyrim 
Das hier ist der Donner Mod: Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

noch 2 Wochen arbeiten dann 2Wochen Urlaub


----------



## plaGGy (5. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 30Min sind echt zu kurz für Skyrim
> Das hier ist der Donner Mod: Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> noch 2 Wochen arbeiten dann 2Wochen Urlaub


 
Genau 

Ich warte ja auf den 1. Mod, der nochmehr am Wetter rumtweakt, vma könnte es viel schneller mit dem Wetterumschwung gehen, schließlich sind wir in den bergen.
Btw, das Wetter aus Gothic war immer noch eines der besten, der Regen war einfach cool für die Zeit


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Blizzard
> ich will auch wissen welche Quest das ist^^ (packt das doch ma in nen spoiler rein, damit ich weiß, welche ich machen muss )


 


Spoiler



Es handelt sich um eine große Diebesgilden-Quest. Ich will noch nicht zuviel verraten, es handelt sich dabei um Mercer, Karliah (oder so ähnlich) und die Nachtigallen. So das sollte erst mal reichen....


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> noch 2 Wochen arbeiten dann 2Wochen Urlaub


 Yeah dito, ab 19.12. ist Urlaub und am 23.12. fahr ich erst heim zur Mutter und Schwester 

Ich muss noch checken, ob Skyrim auf meinem Laptop auch gut läuft (P9600 + HD3850(FireGL 5700) ) aber ich glaube eher nicht.

Auf meinem PC benutzt Skyrim nur 1GB RAM, mehr hatte es noch nicht gebraucht. Der Speicherbedarf steigt aber sicher mit den Mods oder? Frei wäre noch genug ..


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2011)

@Blizzard
Danke, dann muss ich da mal weitermachen^^


Spoiler



hab da grad erst mal die erste (?) Quest gemacht, wo man auf der Feier ist und dann was klauen soll 


 
@Arikus 
Auf dem Laptop siehts eher schlecht aus, vlt läufts in niedriger quali. Da gibts iwo nen ati fix, den such ich mal raus  
-> da isser: framerate fix for ATI cards at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## Arikus (5. Dezember 2011)

Super, den muss ich dann nachher auch mal auf dem Llano testen, da hatte ich nur ~15fps.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Dezember 2011)

SwordMelting at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Waffen lassen sich einschmelzen  Waffen schmieden, einschmelzen, schmieden.... was ein einfaches crafting das dadurch wird^^


----------



## NCphalon (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibts schon so en umfassendes Texturpaket wie damals QTP3? Die Skyrim Texturen sehn ne ganze Ecke mieser aus als die von meinem Oblivion.

Und sowas wie damals Open Cities wär auchnet schlecht, is doof wenn man zwar ohne weiteres über die Stadtmauer gucken kann aber dann nur instanzierte Texturen sieht^^


----------



## plaGGy (7. Dezember 2011)

Ne, gibt nur einen ganzen haufen Flicken.
Aber einige haben schon ihre Fixes gapckt. Wie die ganzen Facemods usw.

Denke mal Open Cities wird es geben wenn das Creation Kit rauskommt, also iwann ab Januar


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin, (bin grad aufgestanden )
mal wieder was schönes für die Augen:
Less Blurry Ruins Retex at Skyrim Nexus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2011)

Ultra Extrem geile Anleitung mit Vergleichscreens.  (englisch)
Guides: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Tweak Guide - GeForce
Ach ja... sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Sutta (7. Dezember 2011)

So, hab mal nach zahlreichen installierten Mods einen Screenshot nachgestellt den ich am ersten Tag mit einem gänzlich ungemoddeten Skyrim erstellt hab. 
Ich finde das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Dezember 2011)

@Sutta
sieht gut aus 

So hätte Skyrim aussehen sollen: (und die Engine ist schon *2!* Jahre alt....)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4kyEW1zKAM


----------



## plaGGy (8. Dezember 2011)

Kommt vermutlich noch 

hat wer erfahrungen mit dem neuen ENB-Series machen können?


----------



## Legacyy (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach da gibts ja jetz ne Beta 
Muss aber erst ma in nem css esl match aushelfen, dann wird getestet^^
Hab mit mal die enbseries.ini angeguckt.. da lässt sich einiges draus machen 
----------------------------------
enb getestet, crasht immer beim Laden... werd auf ne neue Version warten


----------



## plaGGy (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja der neue patch soll ja die Exe richtig stellen mit ner Art LAA Flag. Mal schauen was es bringt


----------



## Legacyy (8. Dezember 2011)

... wenn man ein neues Spiel anfängt gehts.... 
Ich poste später mal ein paar screens.
Patch is mir relativ egal, bin immer noch auf der Pre-DRM Version^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2011)

Übrigens, für alle, die mal etwas Skyrim tunen wollen. 

Exklusiv in der PCGH 01/2012 mit DVD: Der PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner für mehr Leistung und bessere Grafik - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim


----------



## Legacyy (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal die neue ENB für Skyrim getestet....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lCq75U2Z6o


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich wollte mein Skyrim gleich wieder installieren, es soll auch etwas gemoddet werden und dann schöner aussehen. Es sollen nicht viele sein, lieber nur 2-3 die aber am meisten ausmachen..welche könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Schkaff (8. Dezember 2011)

hatte auch das dilemma: soviel mods und welche nun wählen. Ich wollte auch nur ein paar, da sonst Ram und v.A. Vram vollaufen. Also ich habs bei mir so gemacht:

- getunte skirim.ini und skyrimPrefs.ini ziehen. Davon gibs mitlerweile genügende. Aber vor allem der erhöhte uGrid wert vom Ersteren macht m.m.N das meiste aus, frisst aber auch am meisten fps

ansonsten von den mods her, finde ich persönlich folgende am beeindruckensten, was die landschaft betrifft d.h. wo man wirklich ingame einen unterschied bemerkt und nich nur irgendeine textur upgescaled wurde:

Enhanced Night Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Skyrim Sunglare V3 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Realistic Water Textures 1 Point 5b at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 


Achja weiß jemand wie man an noch an die .exe V1.2 kommt. der 4gb fix führt zu hässligen rucklern, da ich auch nur 2gig hab, aber damit durchaus alles glatt lief.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2011)

WIe schaffe ich es 2 Mods gleichzeitig zu nutzen?

Zum Beispiel wollte ich gestern den HD Mod und den HD Boden (ka wie der genau heißt) nutzen, aber die eine Datei überschreibt ja immer die andere, sodass man nur einen Mod nutzt??


----------



## Placebo (10. Dezember 2011)

Es überschreibt nur Dinge, die gleich sind, also wenn es z.B. für den gleichen Grashalm zwei verschiedene Texturen geben würde, kannst du dich entscheiden, welche dir lieber ist. Außer es gibt schon .esp Dateien, dann ist das was anderes. Dann einfach umbenennen und beide aktivieren. Dürfte aber erst mit dem Creation Kit kommen.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Schkaff schrieb:


> hatte auch das dilemma: soviel mods und welche nun wählen. Ich wollte auch nur ein paar, da sonst Ram und v.A. Vram vollaufen. Also ich habs bei mir so gemacht:
> 
> - getunte skirim.ini und skyrimPrefs.ini ziehen. Davon gibs mitlerweile genügende. Aber vor allem der erhöhte uGrid wert vom Ersteren macht m.m.N das meiste aus, frisst aber auch am meisten fps
> 
> ...



Ich werde mir die Serious HD Retextures, und den Mod Less Blury Ruins aus der Startseite mal installieren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Es überschreibt nur Dinge, die gleich sind, also wenn es z.B. für den gleichen Grashalm zwei verschiedene Texturen geben würde, kannst du dich entscheiden, welche dir lieber ist. Außer es gibt schon .esp Dateien, dann ist das was anderes. Dann einfach umbenennen und beide aktivieren. Dürfte aber erst mit dem Creation Kit kommen.



Ne... wenn ich zwei txt. Datein hab steht da "Kopieren und ersetzten", sprich die eine weg, die andere hin


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Was ich noch zusätzlich installieren werde ist das hier, was ich hier auf einigen Seiten zuvor gefunden habe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ead-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-mods-skyrim-ao.png

@ FreaksLikeMe

Ich denke ich werde nachher vor dem selben Problem stehen, da ich auch zwei MOds installieren möchte die beide den selben Namen haben und das ist der Ordner "Textures"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja im Endeffekt wird der HD Mod (die TXT datei) wieder ausgetauscht vom anderen Mod. Ergo ein Mod hebt den anderen auf -.-


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann gesteht ein Mods aus einer txt Datei oO? Das sind doch nur die Readme Dateien und die kann man doch eh löschen weil die unnütz sind.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Also kann ich die beiden Mods die ich angegeben habe doch Installieren ?


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2011)

ähm, blöde frage, aber welche beiden mods?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Serious HD Retextures, und den Mod Less Blury Ruins aus der Startseite mal installieren.


 
Die bloß..


----------



## klefreak (10. Dezember 2011)

ja kannst du!

je nachdem welchen du "später" installierst, überschreibt er halt von ersterem Texturen (sofern es überlappungen gibt)

mfg


----------



## Legacyy (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar, sind ja völlig andere Sachen, die verändert wurden^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (10. Dezember 2011)

Achso danke...ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren wenn mein Spiel fertig downloadet wurde. Ich habe nun auch einige Mods installiert. 

1. Enhanced Nights
2. Less Blurry Ruins
3. Enhanced Shaders

+ diese Einstellung hier im Inspector kann ich das denn überhaupt zusammen verwenden?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt5vx862.png#

lg


----------



## Legacyy (11. Dezember 2011)

Einstellungen passen soweit, kann man alles zusammen verwenden 

Erste Richtig guter Textur Mod ist da: Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus v 1.2 *1GB!* (700MB als Archiv) 
Seit heute nacht irgendwann draußen


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich lad mir den gerade, bin gespannt ob das viel Performance frisst, ich hab mal eine Frage weiss jemand wie genau ich den 4 GB Patch installiere?


----------



## plaGGy (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey, sehr gut.
Hab auch was feines gefunden:
heavy rain at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Ersetzt den, wie ich finde etwas langweiligen Regen, durch eine für diese Gegend etwas angemessenere Regenmenge


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch den Mod Skyrim HD Textures 2K installiert, doch nach ca 2 Stunden gab es eine Lasershow im Spiel, alles voller bunter Strahlen oder so ähnlich ich hoffe jetzt mal nich das meine Grafikkarten defect sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

könnte mal einer einen 4GB Patch oder den LAA Mod (keine ahnung was richtig) extern hochladen??
oder auf einen anderen link verweisen...

auf SkyrimNexus wills bei mir nicht 

will den neuen HD 2K Mod haben.. auch schon drauf aber beim 4GB hängts


----------



## Legacyy (11. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim_HD_v1_2_FULL<-  habs mal auf Rapidshare geuppt, da geht der Download mit 5MB/s^^
Hab leider nur den LAA Mod für den Day1 Patch sry


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

den HD 2K patch hab ich von SkyrimNexus holen können, auch wenns ein bisschen gedauert  hat (~200kb/s) 

gehts mit dem LAA mod auch? dann her damit  will nur den HD 2k mod anständig laufen lassen, rest gefällt mir so wie es ist


----------



## plaGGy (12. Dezember 2011)

Bei Skyrim-nexus gibts wenn du auf "Hot Files" gehst ziemlich weit oben nen LAA-Flag für die Exe, über ein externes Tool, naja ich warte derzeit noch auf den Bethesda-Flag, mal schauen was der so bringt, derzeit komme ich aber gut hin mit der FPS. Nächste Woche ist Urlaub, da wird weitergezockt


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hatte mit dem laa über cff Explorer Probleme das Spiel überhaupt zu starten...

Guckt mal falls noch nicht bekannt nach dem immersive hud mod bei nexus. Echt feine Sache.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Mods von gionight mal in den Startpost übernommen.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Dezember 2011)

yeah gio's setts  Und mir wollt er seine .ini Dateien net geben....


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

Heavy oder Mega Heavy?^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nun den Shader Mod wieder deinstalliert und nun scheint es zu laufen mit den restlichen Mods hab gerade ~ 3 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## klefreak (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir Gios Dateien angesehen, und bin von seiner ini nicht besonders "begeistert"
ist bis auf den FX-Mod alles (schatten..) auf standard..

der neue ENB samt FX-Mod den es zu hundert auf NExus gibt, macht ne nette Optik, aber leider zieht diese Kombination bei mir zu viel Leistung.
--> da limitiert anscheinend mein Phenomx6 @3,5ghz, da trotz AA Änderung von 4x auf 1x keine FPS steigerung..
--> daher erstmal ohne ENB für mich bis Bethesda die Multicorefähigkeiten verbessert (oder ch auf einen I7 umsteige  )


----------



## Schkaff (13. Dezember 2011)

ich finde, es sollte einen mod geben, der das spiel nicht pausiert, wenn man im menü rumkramt. 
Das würde dem spiel noch etwas schmackes geben. 
Wäre geil, wenn das jemand hinkriegen würde

und noch evtl. eine größere effektive reichweite für bögen! grade in offenen gebieten macht es sich bemerkbar.


----------



## plaGGy (13. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Heavy oder Mega Heavy?^^



Ich hab mega heavy drinnen, das schockt mit den tollen Donnersounds einfach nur noch 
hab inzwischen auch nur noch nen enb drinnen, die Shader ziehen einfach komplett 5 FPS, das ist mir atm zuviel, da mach ich liber SGSSAA an und hab dann 7FPS einbruch, das sieht interessanter aus.


----------



## paco.g (13. Dezember 2011)

Hat schon jemand mit dem Mod Manager von Nexus Erfahrung gesammelt?

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Bei der Anzahl von Mods ist sowas ja schon praktisch.


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2011)

hab den modmanager in verwendung..

Erfahrung.

prinzipiell funktionrt das teil ganz gut, acuh wenn man die mods trotzdem "manuell" updaten muss, allerdings sieht man bei jedem Mod, ob es eine aktuellere verion gäbe und kann dann den dortigen link direkt anklicken..

bei meinen 25 Mods bin ich ganz froh darüber 

Aber: bisherige Downloads muss man leider erneut tätigen, da der Modmanager ein gepacktes System verwendet..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal ein paar/diemeisten Top25 Mods von Skyrimnexus installiert, aber ein wirklich großer Unterschied ist ja nicht zubemerken.. Eher viele kleine Details mehr, aber wirklich viel besser wirds nicht. SOll nicht heißen das es schlecht aussieht, aber der vorher- nachereffekt ist nicht wirklich da


----------



## paco.g (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich bisher noch garnicht groß mit den Mods beschäftigt. Hatte bisher auch leider erst 4 Std. Zeit zum spielen und das seit dem 11.11.11 aber wayne. 

Werde mich dann mal vielleicht heute abend mit dem Mod Manager und ein paar Mods auseinander setzen, mal abwarten wie der "große" Unterschied sein wird.


----------



## plaGGy (13. Dezember 2011)

Denke mal richtig krass könnte es nach dem Release des Creation Kits werden, aber ist nur Spekulation


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

Hat hier irgendwann mal jemand die originalen inis hochgeladen?


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2011)

ne, kopier einfach deine beiden in ein anderes verzeichnis, steam legt die dateien automatisch wieder an


----------



## Schkaff (15. Dezember 2011)

ist es möglich den ziffern (ohne numpad) der tastaur bestimmte befehle zuzuweisen? z.b. 

1 -> waffe ziehen/wegstecken
2 -> bogen ziehen/wegstecken
3-9 -> spells zuweisen

à la gothic quasi  
wär sauber, wenn das jemand hinkriegen würde


----------



## klefreak (16. Dezember 2011)

sollte möglich sein:

In Skyrim, how do you use a shortcut key to assign a weapon to the LEFT hand? - Yahoo! Answers

lg


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

Möglich wie gesagt schon, aber mit den Creation Kit wird das nochmal andere Dimensionen annehmen.
Icenhancer Alpha (das untere Bild): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeah 1000 Posts   

€dit: Die komplette Icenhancer Skyrim Gallerie: iCEnhancer Skyrim - Pre-Alpha | Facebook


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

Pre-Alpha.... nein Danke 

Ah, bald Urlaub.... in Skyrim


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

Pre-Alphs -> Alpha -> Beta -> Beta 2 -> RC -> Release.... das kann noch dauern  
URLAUB  aber iwie kein Bock mehr auf Skyrim grad^^ lieber Flatout UC und Dead Island zocken... hab beides daheim rumliegen und noch keine Minute gezockt


----------



## Beehatsch (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich darf euch mein Modpack vorstellen. 

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Skyrim - Mods und Technik


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

sehr schöne MOD. 
inwiefern fallen die FPS "ziemlich weit nach unten"?

ich werds mal testen und dann feedback geben - vorallem das Gras gefällt mir auf den bildern sehr gut


----------



## Beehatsch (16. Dezember 2011)

Du solltest mit deinem System keine Probleme haben.
Durch die Enthusiast Config, was die Qualität der weit entfernten Okjekte, Bäume, Gräser, Schattenlage und Berge optisch und detailgenauer darstellt, gehen die Frames ein wenig runter, ist aber nicht sonderlich dramatisch, spielbar ist es allemale.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

mache gerade ein backup von Skyrim und danach hau ich den mod drauf


----------



## Beehatsch (16. Dezember 2011)

Arbeite gerade an V1.2, währe über Feedback dankbar.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

Feedback!

also:

hab zwar erst 10 minuten gespielt, bin aber schon sehr begeistert. im anhang ein paar bilder. Die Steintexturen sind dir sehr gut gelungen und auch die pflanzen. 
habe einen kleinen fail gefunden, denke nicht, dass das so geplant war, oder? die letzten 2 bilder im anhang  das ist zwischen Weißlauf und dem Westlichen Wachturm (beim ersten Drachenkampf)
das Wasser ist auch schön geworden, jedoch find ich es hat ein bisschen zu wenig wellengang wenn man durchläuft. ist zwar so realistischer, aber mir würde mehr eher zusagen


----------



## Beehatsch (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke für das Feedback, wird in der nächsten Version behoben. 
Läuft soweit flüssig?


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich werde wohl Skyrim und Witcher 2 anpacken, welches ich schon seit Release hab


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Dezember 2011)

läuft wunderbar flüssig, wie sonst auch. hatte jetzt kein Fraps an, habs vergessen


----------



## Beehatsch (17. Dezember 2011)

Update
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/18068675-post453.html
http://www.abload.de/thumb/tesv2011-12-1702-55-593yi8.jpg


----------



## Schkaff (17. Dezember 2011)

hey leuts, hab hier n kleines problem mit meiner RAM-Verwaltung. und zwar treten bei mir in regelmäßigen abständen (ca 2-3 min), ich nenn sie mal "ram-lags", auf, die kurzzeitig meine fps killen. ist zwar nicht allzudramatisch, aber doch n bissle nervig. Siehe im Bild unten:
PicFront - ram.jpg
Vorneweg: da ich nur 2 gig ram habe und xp user bin, macht der 4gb-patch, oder wie die sonst heißen, für mich keinen sinn. Insgesamt stehen mir also 1,5 gig ram zur verfügung, was denke ich hart an der grenze des ertragbaren verläuft. Ich habe auch keine größeren texturmods im einsatz (~500mb gesamt).

Jetzt die frage: könnte ich diese "hügel" vermeiden, indem ich da iwas an meiner auslagerungsdatei, sprich am virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher gewisse werte verändere? momentan liegt die gesamtgröße der auslagerungsdatei bei 2048mb. [Anfangsgröße 2048mb; Max.Größe 4096]


----------



## Legacyy (17. Dezember 2011)

SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 
Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Dezember 2011)

Beehatsch schrieb:


> Update
> Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Skyrim - Mods und Technik
> http://www.abload.de/thumb/tesv2011-12-1702-55-593yi8.jpg


 

so sehr mir dein MOD gefällt, aber ich musste heute nach dem Update die dateien wieder runter hauen...

habe extreme grafikfails bei den schatten (starkes flackern) und die schatten im anhang sind... 
zudem fallen die Frames teilweiße unter 20, was es unspielbar macht. hauptsächlich in Höhlen mit Wasser

ich bleibe aber trotzdem dran und werde das nächste update testen


----------



## Beehatsch (17. Dezember 2011)

Update, nun auch mit Installer!
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Skyrim - Mods und Technik

Frameeinbrüche währen mir neu, hast nen aktuellen Grafiktreiber installiert?
Gerade in Höhlnen sind die Frames bei eingeschaltetem VSync immer bei 60.
Das Flackern behebe ich bei nächstens Update.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Dezember 2011)

Soo krass, was man aus den *Standart!* Texturen rausholen kann:
1. Original(512x512),                         2. von mir bearbeitet (4096x4096)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Dezember 2011)

treiber ist der 285.79

ich bleib jetzt mal noch beim HD 2k Mod aus SkyrimNexus. beim nächst größeren update schau ich nochmal rein 

außerdem sagt mir dein inventory nicht zu. bin wohl schon zu sehr das alte gewohnt


----------



## plaGGy (18. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Soo krass, was man aus den *Standart!* Texturen rausholen kann:
> 1. Original(512x512),                         2. von mir bearbeitet (4096x4096)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicht mein Fall, in dem Fall, aber dennoch 
Dennoch denke ich das mit dem Kit noch eine ganze Menge an Mögliehckeiten kommen wird


----------



## der Ronny (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist der 4gb Patch nun schon da? Ich meine nicht den von "Nexus". Der verändert meine Grafik und das passt mir leider gar nicht. Ein Steam Update habe ich nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

Neue ENB ist da, sieht recht schick aus:
immer ohne/mit vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-385.html#post3753456


----------



## klefreak (19. Dezember 2011)

der neue ENB sieht mal brauchbar aus .. wie siehts mit der Leistung aus?

mfg


----------



## EnergyCross (19. Dezember 2011)

gibts auch einen link dazu?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

Leistung braucht es kaum, nur wenn man SSAO auf max. Qualität einstellt brechen die fps leicht ein (5-10). 
Link (da wird auch immer aktualisiert): ENBSeries Download


----------



## Glühbirne (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der HDR-Mod sieht echt super aus!
Endlich mal ein Mod, der mir von den Farben her gefällt.
Skyrim: Bessere Grafik ohne übertriebene Farben dank HDR-Mod


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

Meine Ultra Real ENB v0.101 ist fertig... wem das jetzt immer noch net gefällt, dann weiß ich auch net mehr weiter 
Bilder sind vorher/nacher effekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Download folgt noch.....


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich brauch eure Hilfe. 

Ich versuch nun schon verzweifelt, diese HD Mod von Nebula zu installieren. Letztlic wirs inchh ins Data Verzeichnis kopiert. -> skyrim/data/textures -< der textures Ordner beinhaltet dann alle Daten des Mods. Bei mir lädt Skyrim das nicht, optisch bleibt alles beim alten. Ich versteh es echt nicht mehr. 

Muss man noch irgendwas einstellen, damit Skyrim weiß, welche texturdaten es laden soll? eine .esm Datei oder sowas?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2011)

Hmm. dann guck mal ob folgendes in deiner SkyrimPrefs.ini steht:

[Launcher]
*bEnableFileSelection=1*
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4

Wenn nicht, dann einfügen...


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Der HDR-Mod sieht echt super aus!
> Endlich mal ein Mod, der mir von den Farben her gefällt.



Hab auch mal 2 Vergleich-Screens gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Legacyy:

Wo bleibt der Download?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

Ach verdammt, in dem Thread hab ich das mal wieder vergessen  War gestern bissi viel zu tun^^

Download gibts hier: Natural and Realistic ENB Settings at Skyrim Nexus  <- *UPDATE auf v1.1*


----------



## klefreak (23. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Mod soll die Leistung an CPU-kritischen Stellen um bis zu 40 Prozent steigern - cpu, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

neues FUTTER, v.a für AMD nutzer interessant, da hier eine CPU Limitierung früher eintritt

mfg


----------



## Bullvai (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Würde auch gerne mal die Skyrim Mods testen,aber ich kenne mich in dem mod wirwar nicht mehr aus.

Ich suche Mods die die grafik des Spiels verbessern (texturen,schatten,beleuchtung usw)

Kann mir hier einer die Aktuellen und besten grafik mods auflisten.Wäre echt super wenn mir da einer ne kurze zusammen fassung geben würde.
Heben sich die mods gegenseitig auf? Kann mann mehrer gleiczeitig laufen lassen?

lg bullvai


----------



## Primer (23. Dezember 2011)

Dem würde ich mich gleich anschließen, da ich demnächst loszocke. Generell fährt man bestimmt ganz gut wenn man sich an den Top100 von Nexus orientiert, oder?

Also da wären Momentan:
Texturen - Skyrim HD - 2K Textures | Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim
Wasser - RWT Realistic Water Textures
Grünzeug - Skyrim Flora Overhaul 
NPC - Improved NPC Clothing  High Res
Sonstige - No More Blocky Faces | SkyUI 

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Mod von *Legacyy* ganz gut, dieser aktiviert SSAO ja gleich mit. Das sollte eigentlich so ziemlich alles Elementare sein. Vielleicht noch was in Richtung Gesichtstexturen, Waffen, Rüstungen und LoD?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

Gute Mod Liste, muss man halt etwas vergleichen, welche textur aus welchen paket besser aussieht, aber eigentlich sind alle besser als das Original Zeugs^^
Rüstungen/Kleindung: HD High Resolution Armors - Armature ad Alta Risoluzione Ach ja zu meinem Mod (hier): kannst die v1.1 nehmen und die ENBseries SSAO enabled config. Die sollte bei dir auch gut laufen, wenn net einfach schreiben^^

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-387.html#post3769274*


----------



## Schkaff (25. Dezember 2011)

jetzt wollte ich mal wieder nach der woche pause durch skyrim wandern, und ich bemerke, dass die ladezeiten extremst angestigen sind. Da passiert es schonmal dass ich unglaubliche 5min warten muss bis ein savegame vollständig geladen ist! Auch ingame treten plötzlich heftige ruckler auf, die zuvor nicht bemerkbar waren. An meinem system habe ich nichts verändert. Aber das gleiche phänomen tritt sowohl mit mods/skse als auch ohne diese auf. Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass meine gpu nicht richtig ausglastet ist und daraus die performance einbrüche (bis z.T auf 0 fps) resultieren.
Directupload.net - Dar7tmdna.jpg Egal ob mit dem 285er treiber oder dem neusten beta, Ergebnis ist das gleiche. teilweise kann ich auch jetzt bis zur "grasdistanzlinie" laufen und erst ne halbe min später werden dort gräser geladen. Bei tagebuch/map aufruf treten nun auch ruckler auf Ram ist bei mir zwar begrenzt (1.5gb effektiv nutzbar), aber das game lief bis vor ner woche ohne mucken! teilweise kann ich auch bis zur "grasdistanzlinie" laufen und erst ne halbe min später werden dort gräser geladen. Da hat wohl irgend son patch alles übern haufen geschmissen. Hab schon über steam repariert, und cache bearbeitet. Sogar mit default ini's tritt das ganze auf. Wisst ihr was da das problem is?


----------



## Legacyy (25. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal. Probier mal deine
GPU um 5 MHz zu übertakten. Das hat das Problem mit der Graka-Auslastung gelöst.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Dezember 2011)

Zum SkyUi Inventar Mod.

SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

http://skse.silverlock.org/

So, ich hab mir jetzt die 40 Seiten hier nicht alle durchgelesen , aber habt Ihr schon das verbesserte Inventar eingebaut ?

Hier steht´s , wie´s geht ...

Skyrim Mod Sanctuary - Part 7 : SkyUI (Skyrim User Interface) - YouTube

Das nervte mich von Anfang an, dass das Inventar total konsolig war und man nicht nach Gewicht, oder Wert sortieren konnte. Jetzt geht´s .... und sogar noch mit Suchfilter  

P.s.: Sry, wenn´s schon irgendwo steht. Hab mir die letzten paar Seiten angeschaut und nix dazu gefunden.

Edit : Auf der ersten Seite in der Übersicht hab ich auch nichts zu SkyUI gefunden, so gesehen denk ich mal, dass es hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde ...

Edit 2 : So ... es hat geklappt. Ich hab den Performance Mod drauf mit locker 7 fps mehr und jetzt noch das neue Inventar. Klasse.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch 2 neue geniale Mods gefunden:
High Res Face Maps for Men by Geonox at Skyrim Nexus
The Sounds of Nature - Water at Skyrim Nexus


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Dezember 2011)

ich find die gesichter sehen ziemlich künstlich aus bei dem Mod..


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal. Probier mal deine
> GPU um 5 MHz zu übertakten. Das hat das Problem mit der Graka-Auslastung gelöst.


 
Hast du dich verschrieben oder meintest du echt "5" Mhz???

Edit: Ups, hab mich verlesen. Dachte da steht CPU...


----------



## Schkaff (27. Dezember 2011)

naja, hat alles nix genutzt. Hab mein system neu aufgesetzt und voilà: alles läuft geschmeidig. sogar die ram-lags treten nicht mehr auf. Apropos benötigt das game bei mir mit ausgwählten mods maximal 1 gig ram, wozu braucht dann einen 4gb patch/extender/wasauchimmer^^ Aber um nun sicher zugehen, habe ich die option in steam "dieses spiel nicht automatisch aktualisieren" gewählt, damit nicht jedes kleinste neuerung sofort in kraft tritt. Reicht das aus, um sicherzustellen, dass das game nicht gepatcht wird? komischerweise stellt sich diese option immer wieder um???

Was haltet ihr von den ganzen enb's, die es mitlerweile wie sand am meer gibt? persönlich habe ich jetzt noch keine gravierenden unterschiede bemerkt, aber das war etwa 2-3 wochen her. lohnen sich die neuen überhaupt, im vgl zu den hdr's,
da ich persönlich  ja diesen hier abnomal geil finde: Realistic Colors and Real Nights v14 with HDR at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community. wurde glaub zuvor schonmal hier erwähnt. oder ist es gar möglich enb und hdr zu kombineren. will jetzt mein jungfräuliches windows nicht gleich wieder zumüllen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine  Vergleichsbilder mit jeweils ENB, HDR und kombinierten elementen wäre vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Dezember 2011)

Mach lieber ne kopie vom Skyrim Ordner, steam updated immer egal was man eingestellt hat. 
HDR ist gut, ENB auch. Kannst ja mal meine in der sig angucken. 

Hab grad wieder 700MB an Texturmods geladen, die ich noch gefunden hab  Wird morgen dann mal probiert.


----------



## Schkaff (27. Dezember 2011)

okay habe mal eben beides verglichen und bin der meinung, dass a.t.m. vielleicht die hdr v.14 die bessere wahl sei, da zu einem tiefere farben erzeugt und somit die umgebung lebendiger gestaltet (vegetation, schatten, dungeons, nächte) und zum anderen die lichteffekte (morgengrauen, dämmerung) unglaublich gut gelungen sind. Die ENB lässt im Verglich dazu eher alles ne nummer blasser wirken, was natürlich näher an die originalauslegung angelehnt ist. Der größte manko ist jedoch der perormanceloss. Ganze 9! FPS gehn im Vgl zur HDR drauf und das obwohl sie nicht einen unbedingt besseren eindruck macht. 
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche erfahrung und vielleicht nur auf meinem system so der fall.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Dezember 2011)

ENB frisst halt viel fps wegen den ganzen nachbearbeitungseffekten 

Hab mal versucht ne eigene Textur zu erstellen, gar net so einfach :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2011)

Die sieht so aus als würde sie derbe glitzern...


----------



## Placebo (27. Dezember 2011)

Aber wenn man bei der Specular Map einen Weichzeichner anwendet und bei der Normal Map die feinen Detials etwas zurückschraubt, dürfte die Textur ganz gut gehen...

Ist die kachelbar?


----------



## Legacyy (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann die jederzeit in 2min neu machen, hab vergessen die .psd datei zu sichern   

Kachelbar ist die noch net, wird aber noch gemacht. Außerdem kommen noch ein paar Risse dazu


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wozu das Modden alles führt ! Interessant. Sieht irgendwie aus, als könnte man da Bumb Mapping gut einsetzen 

( Wollte mal so tun, als verstehe ich was davon  )

Sieht aber echt interessant aus, die Textur ...


----------



## Primer (28. Dezember 2011)

@*Legacyy*
Also ich bin nun dazu gekommen mich mit Skyrim zu beschäftigen und da habe ich grad deinen Mod in der Mangel. Um den ganzen Spaß zu "installieren" reicht es die komplette .rar in das Haupt VZ zu entpacken, ja? Kein Mod Manager oder sonstiges von nöten, auch keine Einträge in einer .ini? Wenn ich nämlich die "SSAO enabled" MOD draufziehe, steht beim Start weiterhin SSAO disabled. Zwar klappt das mit der HIGH Quality MOD, aber die verwerfe ich mit der miesen Performance erstmal.

thx

EDIT: Achja, deine MOD setzt keine bestimmte Grafikeinstellung voraus (Hoch/Sehr Hoch).


----------



## Legacyy (28. Dezember 2011)

@primerp
Wird alles einfach ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert.

Grafikeinstellungen sind da egal. SSAO benutz ich momentan auch net, bringt trotz niedriger Config ne miese Performance.

Die SSAO enabled Datei hab ich gefixt. Jetzt passt das wieder.^^


----------



## Primer (28. Dezember 2011)

Ah danke, jetzt läufts.

@All
Hat noch jemand ein Heilmittel gegen die unglaublich pixeligen Schatten!? Das ist ja selbst auf "Sehr Hoch" jenseits von gut und böse^^


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2011)

Jo, die hab ich auch und mich nerven die auch.


----------



## Taktari (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, dann will ich hier mal meine Mod Liste Mit Bildern Vorstellen!

Also die Grafik ist der Hammer 

- Realistic Skyrim HD v3-0 BETA Profile - Main file - BETA
- Better Females by Bella Version 3
- Coverwomen - coverwomen 1_00
- Detailed Faces v2 
- Superb HD - Ebony Chainmail Armour
- V2 ENBSeries graphic enhancement and FXAA Injector Hybrid 
- Coins retexture EURO - Euro coins for skyrim 
- HD Furniture and barrels final __ hi-res texture replacer 
- HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE
- Immersive Environment - Immersive Environment 1_4
- Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4
- Improved NPC Clothing_1_8_0
- Lush Grass - Lush Grass 1-3
- No_More_Blocky_Faces-1_40
- Nude Females - Nude Females v1-4
- Pick-able Plant Enhancement v1_1 
- Re-Defined Dungeons WIP
- Realistic Lighting and Colors - Final
- RWT: Realistic Water Textures
- 4GB Skyrim - Skyrim4GB 
- Skyrim HD v1_2 FULL
- Skyrim Sunglare V3 HD
- Tytanis - The Ultimate Mod - Crafts - Spells - Items
- High Res Face Maps for Men by Geonox - V1
- Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul v106b Hi-Res version
- Weapons of the Third Era - Weapons of the Third Era 1_0

M.F.G.!
Taktari


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

bei dem steinboden könnte man meinen du hast ihn fotografiert, so echt sieht das aus


----------



## Taktari (29. Dezember 2011)

Is kein fake


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was braucht man da für Leistung?


----------



## Primer (29. Dezember 2011)

Da würde mich auch interessieren mit welchem MOD der gute SSAO Effekt kommt, auch wenn der wahrscheinlich zu viel Leistung zieht, anschauen würde ich mir ihn aber trotzdem.



kero81 schrieb:


> Jo, die hab ich auch und mich nerven die auch.



Mir geht das mittlerweile sogar richtig auf den Keks, jeder NPC flackert ersrtmal wie ein Weihnachstbaum wenn man den anquatscht. Blöderweise gibts aber keine wirkliche Abhilfe, ich hab zwar mal ein bisschen in der .ini rumgepfuscht aber besser wurde es nie und MODS dafür sucht man vergebens.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 29.12.2011 um 12:14 ----------

Aha, die Schatten scheinem einem mächtigen Engine Fehler zu unterliegen oder der Speicher für die Schatten wurde begrenzt.
Wer mal die 

*fShadowDistance*

in der SkyrimPrefs.ini (Eigene Dokumente) von 8000(Ultra Einstellung) auf 2000 setzt findet Schatten vor die man auch als solche bezeichnen kann, das Problem an der Sache ist (wie der Name schon verrät) die drastisch herabgesetzte Sichtweite für Schatten. Man hat also die Qual der Wahl, zwischen einer geringen Sichtweite und diesem Pixelhaufen.
Jetzt fragt sich nur warum sich die Distanz so massiv auf die Qualität auswirkt....Bethesda Patch bitte!


----------



## Taktari (29. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was braucht man da für Leistung?


 

Servus, du ich hab versucht im Kontrollzentrum mein Sys. in der Signatur anzugeben,
aber jedes mal wenn ich dann auf speichern gehe, bleibt die Sign. trotzdem leer 

Dann schreib ich's eben hier schnell rein..

Mein Baby:

*ASUS P8P67 Rev.3.0* 
*Intel Core i7- 2600 @3,40GHz (Kühler NOCTUA NH-D14) *
*Geforce GTX 590* 
*8 GB Kingston HyperX blu* 
*BD-ROM Laufwerk *
*WIN 7 64*
*X-Fi Titanium *
*SAMSUNG SyncMaster 2494HM*




*OOHH Jetzt Geht's mit der Signatur ^^*


----------



## guna7 (29. Dezember 2011)

Taktari schrieb:


> Mein Baby:
> 
> *ASUS P8P67 Rev.3.0*
> *Intel Core i7- 2600 @3,40GHz (Kühler NOCTUA NH-D14) *
> ...


 Wow, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Taktari (29. Dezember 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Wow, nicht schlecht!


 
Dankeschön  war auch nicht billig das teil


----------



## NotAnExit (29. Dezember 2011)

Meine Config:

- Skyrim 2K
- Serious Skyrim Landscape HD retexture (kombiniert mit der 2K)
- Vurts Flora Overhaul 
- Lush Trees + Patch für Vurts Overhaul
- Lush Grass
- Improved NPC Clothing
- No more blocky faces
- High Quality Eyes
- Realistic Water Textures
- Improved Rock and mountain textures
- Better Females by Bella
- Chris2012´s Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
- Enhanced Blood Textures
- High Res Smoke and fog (embers)
- Skyrim Sunglare
- hd autumn forest grass and green grass (wurde aber wohl teilweise durch die 2K überschrieben)
- Enhanced Night
- detailed Bodies
- enhanced Terrain (bessere Weitsicht)
- HQ Eyes

Dazu 8xMSAA + AO über Treiber. Plus die bekannten ini-tweaks. Die FPS leiden ganz schön...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein_Babe (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die Mod Skyboost r3 runtergeladen ich habe momentan noch den SKSE Mod drauf kann mir jemand sagen wie genau ich Skyboost r3 installiere?
Es gibt ja hier auch einen Performnce Mod Thread da habe ich jetzt erfahren wie man den Skyboost r3 Mod installiert.
In der Readme steht es ja auch..


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Dezember 2011)

was ist eher empfehlenswert? skyrim hd retexture landscape oder skyrim hd 2k textures? oder gar beides?


----------



## Primer (31. Dezember 2011)

Beides^^
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten bei der Sache. Entweder du überschreibst die Texturen einer MOD oder du lässt die alten bestehen und fügst nur die neuen hinzu. Simples Copy und Past.
 Ich nutze auch beide MODs(und noch mehr), dabei habe ich den größeren 2K MOD als erstes draufgezogen und dann mit dem landscape alle ersetzt die kollidiert sind. Wie auch immer man verfährt, es kann nur besser werden^^


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2011)

Woran liegt das eigentlich, das viele Mods mit Veränderung der Beleuchtung, bei mir die dunklen Gebiete wie Höhlen und Räume viel zu dunkel darstellen? Ich muss hier oft den Helligkeitsregler fast auf Anschlag stellen.


----------



## iBlack22 (31. Dezember 2011)

moin moin mal ne frage ich versuch gerade denn skyboost 3 zu installieren aber ihrend wie bekomm ich das nicht hin in der Anleitung steht :

  - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll") 
  - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
  - Play !

aber ich hab zb denn ordner Skyrim_dir garnicht oder wo finde ich denn ??


----------



## Legacyy (31. Dezember 2011)

@Klarostorix
Haben beide gute Texturen. Skyrim HD 2K ist umfangreicher, das würde ich zuerst installieren und dann bei den anderen Dateien vergleichen was du besser findest.

@iBlack22
Einfach in das Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis kopieren und das wars. "dir" = "directory" (engl. für Verzeichnis)

@Blizzard
die meisten Mods die ich gefunden hab, sind auf Spielbarkeit und gutes Aussehen bei Tag ausgelegt. Nachts oder in dunklen Höhlen sieht man dann halt nix mehr.


btw. erster


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2011)

Dir soll wohl den Hauptordner darstellen.


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Dezember 2011)

der Skyrim_dir wird wohl das Hauptverzeichnis sein, weil der Data-Ordner da drin steckt


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Blizzard
> die meisten Mods die ich gefunden hab, sind auf Spielbarkeit und gutes Aussehen bei Tag ausgelegt. Nachts oder in dunklen Höhlen sieht man dann halt nix mehr.



Das Gefühl habe ich bislang auch, schade.


----------



## iBlack22 (31. Dezember 2011)

was mich halt auch wundert wenn ich in denn Ordner Data rein gehe hab ich denn ordner SKSE\Plugins\ wo ich die Datei TESVAL.dll löschen soll mmhhh naja ich kopiere nun einfach mal alles in das Hauptverzeichnis mal schauen ob das funzt


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

The Tech Game - Ultimate Skyrim Mod Library + More!
Paar gute Mods aufgelistet

Hab grade gemerkt, dass heute das Release des Icenhancer Closed Beta (oder Alpha?) im Icenhancer Forum ist und ich von der Arbeit nix runterladen kann.


----------



## Scornage (2. Januar 2012)

Hab mir diese Rüstung runtergeladen, aber verstehe nicht ganz wie ich die Handschuhe bekommen. Da die Kleidung die Erzmagier Robe ersetzt und diese keine Handschuhe besitzt. In der rar-datei sind 4 nif-Dateien die irgendwas mit Gloves heißen, muss ich die einfach in bestehende umbennen?


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo lieber Skyrim Spieler, 
da ich in letzter Zeit doch viele Screenshots gepostet habe und immer wieder mal eine anfrage was für SETTINGS ich habe,
werde ich in den nächsten tagen eine erste Alpha meiner ENB und FXAA Settings hier mal veröffentlichen. 

Vorgeschmack auf Version 0.1a

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-389.html#post3804668


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

@Propa


> Huhu Legacy meinste nicht wir sollten uns mal zusammen tun  und uns austauschen ?


Warum nicht^^ ich habe meine alten Settings ja schon aufm Nexus, da kommt heute noch n fettes Update auf die aktuellen Einstellungen dazu 

Screens kommen gleich^^


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

Uh da bin ich aber gespannt  und ja habe ich schon gesehen wie immer genial aber habe doch noch ein paar Dinge gefunden  
aber müssen wir mal besprechen. Nur mal so, hast nen Hammer-Job bis jetzt gemacht!


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

MOST EPIC CONFIG EVER: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-389.html#post3804937
Mein Wasser und Feuer find ich am geilsten


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (3. Januar 2012)

Eigenlob.........
Config.......

Deine Nächte sind taghell...


Back to Topic, finde die weitsicht und die sonne schön in dieser Mod, leider weiss ich den name nicht mehr^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2012)

Die Sonne müsste Skyrim Sunglare V3 sein: Skyrim Sunglare V3 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Weitsicht kann man gut mit enhanced distant terrain pimpen: Enhanced Distant Terrain at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

+ enhanced distant trees: Enhanced Distant Trees at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Eigenlob.........
> Config.......
> 
> Deine Nächte sind taghell...


Na dann mach mal selbst besser 
 Nächte Taghell  -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

Scornage schrieb:


> Hab mir diese Rüstung runtergeladen, aber verstehe nicht ganz wie ich die Handschuhe bekommen. Da die Kleidung die Erzmagier Robe ersetzt und diese keine Handschuhe besitzt. In der rar-datei sind 4 nif-Dateien die irgendwas mit Gloves heißen, muss ich die einfach in bestehende umbennen?


 
Es gibt noch eine 2. Version von dem Mod welcher die Rüstung der Dunklen Bruderschaft ersetzt. Dort hast du dann alles


----------



## Primer (4. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal selbst besser
> Nächte Taghell  ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne kann ich bestätigen, mit deinem ENB Update hast du dir wohl einen kleinen Schnitzer geleistet. Zum einen wird beim Spielstart die ENB 0.99 angezeigt und zum anderen verwendest du hier Settings die meine Ladezeiten glatt vervielfachen. Letzteres ergab sich auch mit dem "SSAO High" Twaek aus deiner Vorgänger Version. Wenn ich bei deiner aktuellen Version das SSAO in der .ini auf 0 setze ist die Ladezeit auf normalem Niveau, die hellen Nächte und viel zu dunklen Inneräume bleiben aber. Dat war vorher besser.

EDIT: Also das mit der hellen Nacht ist ein ganz lustiges Phänomen. Im Grunde ist es zwar recht dunkel, aber wenn gerade schlechtes Wetter ist erhelt die Nacht schon sehr. Gut zu sehen wenn man Nachts aus der Zuflucht der Dunklen Bruderschaft kommt. Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Vanilla. Verwendet habe ich deine ältere Version.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

@primarp
wie, da wird v0.099 angezeigt o0

bei der alten ENB ist das ganze Spiel auch noch recht hell und hat auch ne ganz andere Farbgebung. Ich hab da irgendwann einfach aufgehört zu basteln, weil die neue ENB mit mehr Effekten rausgekommen ist.
Mit der neuen ENB ist das alles schön dunkel und die SSAO Settings hab ich grad geupdated und sind jetzt im Nexus online.


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

Legacyy ich benutze momentan nur 3 Mods, einmal die HD 2K Textures Enhanced Night und Less Blury Ruins. Welchen Mod kannst du mir noch empfehlen der die Optic noch mehr verbessert, er sollte natürlich stabil laufen.

Gruß

Klein_Babe


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

Vom Skyrim HD Mod läuft momentan der Upload einer neuen Version, da später mal reingucken. (Deswegen grad auf "hidden" gesetzt)
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch diese Mods empfehlen (sind doch einige geworden, deswegen im spoiler):


Spoiler



Millenia Weapon Retexture Project - WRP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community  <- gibt immer wieder Updates von neuen Waffen. 
RWT Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 
Improved NPC Clothing - High Res at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community 
Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Realistic Smoke and Embers at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community <- Atmosphäre wirk noch besser
Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community <- hört sich einfach genial an 
Coverwomen at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Da gibts noch ne menge mehr an kleinigkeiten....  Hab selbst so ca. 3GB an Texturmods drauf


Läuft alles stabil ohne Probleme


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir diese Mods mal alle installiert doch leider gibt es jetzt ein Problem von Steam weiss jemand vielleicht an was das liegt?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt2dfktk.png


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich auch, da gabs nur ein paar Serverprobleme bei Steam, hatte nix mit Skyrim zu tun.


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

Achso danke, die Mods die du mir empfohlen hast sind übrigenz super. Besonders die neuen Gesichter sowie die Bekleidung fällt besonders gut auf, gut es sind z.b in Weisßlauf noch einige Ruckler enthalten aber die Performance hat sich find ich mehr verbessert z.b wenn man nach Weißlauf kommt und auf das erste Haus in der Mitte schaut, oder wenn man von Drachenfeste auf Weißlauf schaut, ansonsten bin ich aber bis auf den Back to Desktop der in ganz unregelmäßigen Abständen beim Laden kurz vor Spielbeginn auftritt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hellibelli (4. Januar 2012)

Muss auch sagen das mir die Settings von Legacyy sehr gut gefallen und vor allem auch sehr gut laufen. Konnte zwar noch nicht so viel testen aber  das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war echt super.
S
Macht das Spiel mit einigen anderen Mods einfach Spielenswerter. Also  für die Modder hier und hoffe wenn das tool von Skyrim rauskommt das noch weitere Qualitativ gute Mods rauskommen werden.

Zur ENB Settings von Legacyy bitte ich dich nur nochmal das SSAO ein bisschen zu verändern das die jetzigen Settings leider nicht so richtig greifen wollen. Den Link den du mir gesendet hast mit der erklärung des SSAO komme ich leider nicht wirklich so klar mit. In der Beziehung bin ich leider ein Anfäger. Aber ich denke das noch einige Updates kommen werden.

Bezüglich der zu hellen Nächte kann ich nur sagen das es auch daran liegen kann, das man die ...bmp datei nicht mit kopiert hat. Das war bei mir jedenfalls der Grund.

Gruss,

hellibelli


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

Das SSAO ist aber noch soo verbuggt und wird erst in der nächsten version gefixt,.... das wasser wird nämlich irgendwie durchsichtig -.-
Ohne SSAO: http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-01-0420-41-0kgowl.jpg
Mit SSAO: http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-01-0420-40-5mwpws.jpg

Wegen der stärke einfach mit folgenden werten rumprobieren: 
[SSAO_SSIL]
SamplingRange= 
SizeScale= 
SourceTexturesScale=
AOAmount=


----------



## HCN (5. Januar 2012)

So habs nun auch fast durch und muss sagen. Es ist ganz ok, aber der große Wurf ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Witcher 2 hat mich besser unterhalten. Meine größten Kritikpunkte sind:

- Die miese Grafik die aussieht als wäre sie 5 Jahre alt
Warum muss ich mir erst Mods runterladen, die einem gute GRafik beschweren, nur weil die Entwickler keinen Bock hatten ihre Arbeit richtig zu machen. Ich hoffe das bald neue Konsolen erscheinen die Hardwaremäßig ordentlich was drau haben. Ich meine meine GTX285 schafft auf alles Max Einstellungen so gut wie immer ihre 60 fps bei Full HD. Wo ist da die entwicklung der letzten paar Jahre, kein DX11 support? Wenn ich mir anschaue was sich zwischen Morrowind und Oblivion getan hat und dann zwischen Oblivion und Skyrim....

- Das lächerliche Menü
- Der viel zu lasche schwierigkeitsgrad, ich spiel auf Meister und mit meinem Vampirmagier haue ich die Gegner nur so weg das es knallt und nehme dank geshcickter verzauberungen so gut wie keinen schaden auch bei den härtesten Gegnern
- Die absolut miese KI, die meisten harten Gegner kann man so easy austricksen und dann bleiben sie stehen und man kann sie in seelenruhe wegbolzen.
- Das verbuggte Skillsystem was es einem erlaubt schon nach einem Tag 50 level aufzusteigen ohne auch nur einen Gegner zu töten.
- Die langweiligen Questes. Klar die Hauptquests sind ganz spannend... Aber die meisten Dungeouns gleichen riesigen Schlauchleveln.

Also ich will nicht alles schlecht reden, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel aber >= 90 % hätte cih dem nie gegeben, vielleicht 80, dafür ist es ok.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 05.01.2012 um 10:54 ----------

Ups sorry, sehe grad das ich im falschen Faden gepostet habe....


----------



## hellibelli (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

was ist eigentlich momentan mit diesem Mod (skyrim hd 2k textures)!!

Ich finde den bei Nexus nicht mehr. Gibs den nicht mehr oder momentan bzgl. Update in Bearbeitung?!


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
"This file has currently been set to hidden by the author of the file"

Grad die FB Page gecheckt und siehe da: 
*Upload  at skyrimnexus failed due to a website problem, but I don't wanted you  guys without anything so I also uploaded the mod to a mirror. Till now  the Full Version and a Patch for the Full Version (from 1.2 to 1.3) is  available at Megaupload: Full Version ---> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service < /// Patch from Full 1.2 to 1.3 ---> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service <

*
Gionight hat sein neuen ENB v102 set veröffentlicht: Gionight's Skyrim ENB.rar 
In 1 1/2 Tagen ist das entstanden. Werds später mal testen und Screens posten


----------



## Primer (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @primarp
> wie, da wird v0.099 angezeigt o0
> 
> bei der alten ENB ist das ganze Spiel auch noch recht hell und hat auch ne ganz andere Farbgebung. Ich hab da irgendwann einfach aufgehört zu basteln, weil die neue ENB mit mehr Effekten rausgekommen ist.
> Mit der neuen ENB ist das alles schön dunkel und die SSAO Settings hab ich grad geupdated und sind jetzt im Nexus online.



Oben links beim Start wird doch immer die verwendete ENB Version angezeigt, dort stand eben 0.099. Nach deinem Update läuft aber alles bestens, die Version stimmt mit 0.102 ebenfalls. Auch aus Sicht der Performance ist alles wie vorher, also "gut".

@All
Wer SSAO verwenden möchte und eine Nvidia Karte besitzt, sollte den Effekt lieber über den Treiber aktivieren, da ist das ganze besser umgesetzt.
http://www.geforce.com/News/articles/nvidia-geforce-290-36-beta-drivers-released


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

Der Autor der ENB hat ein eigenes SSAO gemacht, das um einiges besser ist, als das von Nvidia. Außerdem brauch das Nvidia SSAO mehr leistung und ist noch so gut wie gar nicht optimiert.
Bei meiner Version ist das SSAO auch auf einer sehr performancesparenden, niedrigen Einstellung

We.r das der ENB noch verbessern will kann ja hier mal lesen: ENB home page


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (5. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal selbst besser
> Nächte Taghell  ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehen wir mal davon aus das es ein Fatasywelt ist in der es keine Elektrizität gibt (ausser die die aus den Händen von Mages kommt),
dann kann man auch davon ausgehen das es keine Lightpollution gibt, ergo sind die dächer nicht ausgeläuchtet und die Flammen der Fackeln können nicht 30 meter ausleuchten.

hier mal was was ich in 30 minuten aus der ENB rausgeholt habe. WIRKLICH dunkle nächte. Wenn man da von einem Wolf oder so angefallen wird MUSS man eine fackel oder nen lichtzauber nutzen um was zu sehen^^

Wie es aussehen KANN sieht man hier


----------



## hellibelli (5. Januar 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus das es ein Fatasywelt ist in der es keine Elektrizität gibt (ausser die die aus den Händen von Mages kommt),
> dann kann man auch davon ausgehen das es keine Lightpollution gibt, ergo sind die dächer nicht ausgeläuchtet und die Flammen der Fackeln können nicht 30 meter ausleuchten.
> 
> hier mal was was ich in 30 minuten aus der ENB rausgeholt habe. WIRKLICH dunkle nächte. Wenn man da von einem Wolf oder so angefallen wird MUSS man eine fackel oder nen lichtzauber nutzen um was zu sehen^^
> ...



Nunja das ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache. Ich mag es z.b. nicht so ganz dunkel. Auch mit Fackel sehe ich dann einfach zu wenig. Klar realistischer ist es aber man darf auch nicht vergessen das es auch nur ein Spiel ist und es ist ja auch super das jeder seine eigenen Settings machen kann wie er sie auch gerne hätte.

Ob jetzt zu hell oder zu dunkel liegt also immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2012)

naja das wär mir zuu dunkel, da sieht man ja gar nix mehr


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (5. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> naja das wär mir zuu dunkel, da sieht man ja gar nix mehr


 

Darum geht es ja, das hebt den Gruselfaktor enorm, besonders in Caves und Dungeons. Macht gleich Doppelt so viel spass wenn man nen Drauger hört aber ned weiss von wo es kommt^^


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn ich nichts sehe und gegen jeden baum laufe ist das kein gruselfaktor... eher ein frustfaktor


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (5. Januar 2012)

so schlimm ist es auch nicht^^


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus das es ein Fatasywelt ist in der es keine Elektrizität gibt (ausser die die aus den Händen von Mages kommt),
> dann kann man auch davon ausgehen das es keine Lightpollution gibt, ergo sind die dächer nicht ausgeläuchtet und die Flammen der Fackeln können nicht 30 meter ausleuchten.
> hier mal was was ich in 30 minuten aus der ENB rausgeholt habe. WIRKLICH dunkle nächte. Wenn man da von einem Wolf oder so angefallen wird MUSS man eine fackel oder nen lichtzauber nutzen um was zu sehen^^
> Wie es aussehen KANN sieht man hier


 Ja, genauso dunkel hatte ich die auch mal gehabt, nix mehr gesehn und wieder verworfen  Ist zwar realistisch, aber für mich nicht zum spielen geeignet.
Deinen Leuchtent orangenen Himmel am Anfang find ich echt witzig xD Außerdem passen die Nordlichter net so in das Setting rein, die finde ich zu stark am leuchten.

Pix von mir -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-390.html#post3817098

Yeah ich bin auf der Main mit meiner Config


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (5. Januar 2012)

das mit dem himmel lag am video da es normal nen schönes rot ist^^


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

Aso^^ Deswegen mach ich net so gern Videos, sind die ganzen Farben verfälscht.. Mein Tiefschwarz wird in den Videos immer hässlich grau


----------



## Primer (5. Januar 2012)

Also das mit dem SSAO ist son ne Sache, es zieht aber auf beide Arten viel Leistung, auch wenn ich das ENB SSAO nicht korrekt messen kann, da der Afterburner damit nicht läuft. Grundsätzlich bricht die Framerate aber ähnlich von ~40Fps auf ~30Fps ein, egal ob mit Nvidia oder Config(hier auch wenn das SSAO aus ist). In meinem Fall läuft das SSAO aber unter deiner Config nicht wirklich, auch mit der SSAO enb.ini nicht. Daher Kombiniere ich deine Config mit der Nvidia Option, was letztendlich Wirkung zeigt.

Vanilla



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vanilla - Nvidia SSAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ENB Config ohne SSAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ENB Config mit SSAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ENB Config mit Nvidia SSAO (SSAO in enb.ini AUS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

@primerp12
auf was für einstellungen hast du das denn im Inspector eingestellt? 
Dann mach ich mal ne entsprechende ENB Config. Allerdings ist bei der Nvidia Methode kein indirect Lightning dabei, das mach ich dann auch in der ENB aus.


----------



## Primer (6. Januar 2012)

Im aktuellen 290.53 Beta Treiber habe ich einfach unter Skyrim die "Umgebungsverdeckung" auf Qualität gestellt. 
Siehe:Articles: NVIDIA GeForce 290.36 Beta Drivers Released - GeForce


----------



## hellibelli (6. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage, seit dem ich die Config von Goinnight benutze sieht die Sonne bei mir ein wenig komisch aus. Irgendwo hatte ich mal etwas darüber gelesen das mann wenn man diesen Fehler hat in der .ini etwas verändern muss, leider finde ich das nicht mehr. Da ich momentan auf der Arbeit bin, kann ich leider auch kein Screenshoot reinsetzen. Vielleicht weiss aber hier jemand was ich meine und kann mir sofort sagen wo der Fehler verstekt ist.

Danke.


----------



## madmax916sps (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

verfolge dieses Thread schon länger und muss sagen, das es krass ist wie viel man noch aus Skyrim rausholen kann.

Habe selber so einiges ausprobiert, zu den schönen Texturen kamen dann die EBN Mods.
Nur hier verzeifel ich.
Bin nun ständig an den ini Daten am rum experimentieren und komme kaum zum Spielen  
Kommt mir schon vor als wäre mein Skyrim vollgemüllt wäre obwohl ich alles schön mit Backup und NexusDownloader installiert habe.

Nun folgt mein Problem.
Bei jedem EBN Mod ist der Tag wahnsinnig hell. Habe schon in Foren und Commentaren bei Nex geschaut mit Ini einträgen die nicht wirklich halfen.
Wäre es vlt möglich wenn mir jemand von euch einen Tipp gibt, oder Rat weiß.

Zu meinen Hardware Daten die denke ich wichtig sind
i7 920 @ 4,1Ghz
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
8Gb Ram
EVGA GTX 470 @824Mhz/1672Mhz
windows 7 64 Natürlich 

Lg
und vielen Dank


----------



## hellibelli (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo madmax,

kann es sein, das du die enbpalette.bmp oder so ähnlich heisst die Datei nicht mit in das Hauptverzeichnis von Skyrim kopiert hast. Daran lag es bei mir das die Settings bei Nacht zu hell rübergekommen sind.


----------



## madmax916sps (6. Januar 2012)

hellibelli schrieb:


> Hallo madmax,
> 
> kann es sein, das du die enbpalette.bmp oder so ähnlich heisst die Datei nicht mit in das Hauptverzeichnis von Skyrim kopiert hast. Daran lag es bei mir das die Settings bei Nacht zu hell rübergekommen sind.


 
Hi
Danke für das schnelle schreiben.

Ja habe diese im Haupt Verzeichnis. Wo kommt diese normal hin ?

Hab noch Screenshots gemacht um zu zeigen was mir nicht gefällt
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120106/zu4487yd.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120106/y4aicxow.jpg

Lg und danke

edit:
Danke du hast schon geholfen. Also hat geklappt nun sieht es wieder schön aus.... Vielen Dank!
Anhand der Screenshots sieht man ja wie es aus sah


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

@primarp
dann mach ich später mal 2 enbconfig's fertig die auch auf qualität setzen, bisher war das ja nur beste Performance Stufe. (Ich weiß leider net, on mit dem Nvidia SSAO auch dasselbe Indirect Lightning, wie aus der ENB umgesetzt wird... also gibts 2 zum testen^^)


@hellibelli
ich vergleich später mal gio's config mit meiner...

@madmax
welchen ENB Mod benutzt du denn grade? 

@all
Ich hab jetzt 14 verschiedene enbpalette.bmp Dateien  Mal gucken, welche ich am besten für meine Settings nehme^^


----------



## Primer (6. Januar 2012)

Na das wies ich auch nicht. Grundsätzlich ist indirekte Beleuchtung aber auch was anderes als AO, folglich hätten die bei Nvidia sicher auch dies mit erwähnt. Allerdings ist mit IL(auch mit deiner config) jetzt nie aufgefallen, hast du mal nen eindutiges Bsp Bild? Ich würde dann mal danach ausschau halten.

Ach und hat jemand nen MOD oder .ini Parameter um die Grenzen der Weltkarte zu erweitern? Ich habe mir einen sehr nützlichen Map MOD geholt und Parameter für näheres ran zoomen hinzugefügt, nur leider komme ich, sobald ich tief herein zoome nicht mehr an den Rand der Karte, sprich ich kann zB Rifton nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## madmax916sps (6. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @madmax
> welchen ENB Mod benutzt du denn grade?



Hahaha
Hab deinen drauf... ist für mich persönlich der beste 

Würde mich freuen wenn du weiter machst bzw hier immer schön postest wenn du was schönes neues hast 

Lg


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

@primerp
Screens kann ich machen, configs verspäten sich leider etwas^^

@madmax
gute wahl 

@all
Update meiner Nacht settings -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-390.html#post3821068
Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet (ist immer noch wip)??


----------



## madmax916sps (6. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @primerp
> Screens kann ich machen, configs verspäten sich leider etwas^^
> 
> @madmax
> ...


 
Mal eine Frage
könntest du mal deine ini Tweaks posten oder hochladen. (downloadlink auf der ersten Seite ist hinüber)
Denke ich muss die für meine GTX 470(@480 Niveau) anpassen, aber dann hab ich einen Richtwert.
Wäre echt super toll 

Lg


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

Da sind meine aktuellen .ini Dateien: https://rapidshare.com/files/2558905834/Skyrim.rar
Hab eigentlich net viel dran gemacht, nur die Pixeligen Schatten gefixt und ugrids=7 für ne höhere Detaildistanz hinzugefügt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2012)

Also mir sind die Schatten nach wie vor ein Dorn im Auge.

Kann man diese schatten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... nicht irgendwie einem "Schatten-AA" unterziehen, damit die Schatten nicht so krass mit "Treppen" dargestellt werden ?

Ich hab mir bisher nicht anders helfen können, als die Schatten durch heruntersetzen der Shadowmap auf 1024 weicher zeichnen zu lassen. Das sieht dann so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Grunde hätte ich gern die 4096er Schatten , inkl. AA um die "Treppchenbildung" zu vermeiden.

Gibt´s da ne Lösung für ?

Oder soll ich lieber bei den 1024er bleiben ?


FXAA find ich übrigens schlimm, weil dadurch das ganze Bild halt "unscharf" dargestellt wird. Also keine Option für mich.

Edit:
Hab´s gerade nochmal ausprobiert. Mit FXAA sieht´s auch gruselig aus. Treppchen ohne Ende beim Schatten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ohne FXAA , also alles schärfer und mit 1024er Schatten sieht´s für mich nach wesentlich schöneren weicheren Schatten aus. Sie neigen nur mehr zum "flackern" :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit2:
Im Endeffekt gefällt mir keine dieser Lösungen, denn die Treppchen sieht man immer, egal ob die Schatten genauer, oder ungenauer dargestellt werden. Irgendwie sind´s immer lauter Vierecke.

Ich will Schatten-AA !


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2012)

stell einfahc die schattenauflösung auf ne 4k oder 8k auflösung, dann ist auch alles pipifein 
anstelle der 1024 auf 4096 erhöhen

sollten in der SKyrim ini und der SKyrimprefs. ini jeweil 1 bis 2 werte sein

mfg


----------



## Legacyy (8. Januar 2012)

außerdem noch die fShadowDistance runterstellen. Da ist irgendein ziemlich hoher wert drin. Ich habs auf 3000 und meine schatten sehen so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (8. Januar 2012)

Das Problem mit der fShadowDistance ist halt nur das man vor sich eine viel zu auffällige Schattenwelle herschiebt. Das nervt mich persönlich sogar mehr, der Standartwert ist ja 8000 und alles unter 5000 gefällt mir persönlich nicht, nur ist hier das Ergebnis nicht wirklich überzeugend.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der fShadowDistance ist halt nur das man vor sich eine viel zu auffällige Schattenwelle herschiebt. Das nervt mich persönlich sogar mehr, der Standartwert ist ja 8000 und alles unter 5000 gefällt mir persönlich nicht, nur ist hier das Ergebnis nicht wirklich überzeugend.



Yep. Die Schattenwelle hab ich erst wegbekommen , als ich fInteriorShadowDistance=20000.0000 und
fShadowDistance=20000.0000 eingetragen habe. Da war die Schattenwelle dann endlich so weit weg, dass ich sie auf langen Wegen auch nicht mehr gesehen habe.

Ich versuche mich gerade an die eckigen 4096er Schatten zu gewöhnen. Ich schau einfach nicht so genau hin, dann merk ich´s auch nicht.

P.s.: Es ist glaube ich auch ein Unterschied, ob der Schatten von der Sonne geworfen wird ( draussen ) , oder z.B. in einem Dungeon von einer Fackel, oder Feuer. Merkwürdigerweise hab ich da Spitzenschatten, so wie ich sie mir wünsche. Nur draussen von der Sonne der Schatten ist eckig, würfelig.


Einmal Aussenschatten "würfelig" :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann dagegen der superfeine Innenschatten, so wie ich ihn halt auch gerne draussen sehen würde :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens beide mit der 4096er shadowmap

Edit : Mit der Schattenwelle war evtl. auch dieser Wert : fShadowLODStartFade=20000.0000

Jedenfalls hab ich die 3 Werte alle auf 20000 und das ist auch gut so. 


Und : 


Legacyy schrieb:


> außerdem noch die fShadowDistance runterstellen.  Da ist irgendein ziemlich hoher wert drin. Ich habs auf 3000 und meine  schatten sehen so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht so aus, als wäre der Schatten in Deinem Screenshot von einer Fackel/Feuer(Mond?) geworfen. Da hab ich auch Spitzenschatten, siehe mein Schattenbild aus dem Dungeon. Mir geht´s um die Aussenschatten, die von der_ Sonne_ geworfen werden, z.B. durch Bäume hindurch, oder auch vom Char. Die Schatten, die bei mir durch die _Sonne_ geworfen werden, sind Treppchenartig, Blockmässig. Aber ich schätze die kriegen wir nicht besser hin.
Is halt Konsolengrafik.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Schatten war glaub ich in Einsamkeit von nem Mond, aber der Rest sieht bei mir auch so aus....

Müssen wir halt auf den Skyrim Graphics Extender warten -.-


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt ob das Creation Kit diesen Monat kommt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Alles wäre schön, was mir ordentliche Aussenschatten verschafft. Werd gleich nochmal n bißchen rumbasteln an den Einstellungen.

Nur hab ich im Moment das Gefühl, mehr rumzubasteln, als zu spielen ... 

Wird Zeit dass ich das mal wieder ändere ...


----------



## Primer (9. Januar 2012)

Das die Schatten innen besser sind lässt sich ja auch ganz einfach erklären, da hier die fInteriorShadowDistance greift. Quasi das Äquivalent von fShadowDistance für innen. Wenn du die fShadowDistance auch mal auf 2000 stellst, hast du ebenso auch bessere Schatten, jedoch dann das Problem mit der Sichtweite. In Innenräumen stört die geringe Sichtweite aber nicht.

Alles in allem bleibt es aber Mysteriös, was die Sichtweite der Schatten mit deren Blockigkeit zu tun hat...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub das hat gar nicht miteinander zu tun. Ich hab die Sichtweite alle 3 Werte auf 20000 , weil ich keine Schattenwelle sehen will. Genauso hab ich immer alle Werte innen wie aussen gleich angehoben, gesenkt, zum Testen, ob ich die Blockschatten aussen wegkriege. Egal ob ich da 4096 , 8192, 16384, oder 32768 eingetragen habe : Es ändert nichts an den 8bit Block Schatten durch die Sonne draussen. Innen habe ich immer mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie draussen super Schatten. Da reicht 4096 definitiv. Ich muss mal testen, ob auch 2048 reicht.


Edit : *verdammt , Legacyy hat Recht*. Mit 3000er Sichtweite ist der Schatten draussen tatsächlich auch schöner, aber halt nur im sehr begrenzten Rahmen.

Jetzt bin ich baff. 

Leider tritt dann wieder dieser extreme Schattenwelleneffekt auf, den Du angesprochen hast. Tja .... was ist jetzt besser ? Pest, oder Kohlera ?

Da muss doch was zu machen sein ....

Mann, wieso kann der Schatten nicht auch mit 20000er Entfernung so gut dargestellt werden ? Unsere grafikkarten hätten damit wohl kein Problem ...
Is da noch irgendein Umrechnungswert versteckt , je weiter die Sichtweite des Schattens, desto schlechter die Darstellung ?


Ich muss mal weiter tüfteln 

Edit : Bin immer noch beim Tüfteln. Es scheint aber keine wirkliche Lösung zu geben. Entweder der Schatten in einem sehr engen "Kästchen" um einen herum ist schön, aber allein volles rauszoomen reicht , um die Klötzchenschatten erscheinen zu lassen. Zum anderen sieht man nicht sehr weit die Schatten.

Oder man hat weite Schattensicht, ohne extrem sichtbare "Schattenwelle", aber auch direkt um den Char Klötzchenschatten. Ich hol´ mir jetzt erstmal noch n Kaffe und grübel was für mich der beste Kompromiss ist. 


Edit 2 : So ... ich hab mich jetzt für die Klötzchengrafik , aber dafür weite Schattensicht entschieden. So kann ich auch von einem Berg herunter in ein bewaldetes Gebiet schauen und hab dort auch noch im weiteren Umfeld um meinen Char Schatten durch die Bäume dargestellt. 20000er Sichtweite war aber glaube ich zu extrem. Ich hab´s jetzt auf 12000 ( fShadowDistance=12000.0000 ) eingestellt , womit man zwar hässliche Klötzchenschatten hat, aber halt auch eine sehr gute Sichtweite MIT Schatten und ohne extreme Schattenwelle direkt ca. 4 Meter vor dem Char, was mich bei der 3000er Sichtweite störte. Damit die Klötchenschatten nicht zu extrem aussehen, hab ich die etwas verschwommener dargestellt mit "iBlurDeferredShadowMask=2". Bei 1 sah es zu hart aus. Hab mich übrigens für "iShadowMapResolution=4096" entschieden. Bei 8192 hab ich keine starken Verbesserungen mehr festgestellt.

Das ist jetzt mein persönlicher Kompromiss. Hätte natürlich am liebsten die Optik wie bei ShadowDistance400 , mit der Sichweitendarstellung von 12000 gehabt. Aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert/Ponyhof.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (9. Januar 2012)

Es gab dazu mal eine Erklärung, ich versuch sie mal zusammen zu bauen so wie ich sie im Gedächtnis habe.

Bei "normalen" spielen werden die schatten in 5-7 schritten berechnet und je nach entfernung wird die Shadowmap resolution gewählt ide gebrauccht wird das heisst bei 2meter 512 ===> 10meter 1024 ===> 20meter 2048 usw. bei Skyrim ist die anders geregelt (Yay Konsolenport) da werden die schatten auf 2 oder 3 Größen aufgeteilt.

Wenn man auf ultra stellt werden 2048er Shadowmaps genutzt egal wie nah oder weit man entfernt ist. Nun würden aber diese Shadowmaps bei Konsolen zu sehr auf die Performance schlagen  wenn man sie auf die ganze sichtbare Welt projezieren würde, hat man da die sichtweite begrenzt. Da wir PCler aber diesen entfernungswert Ändern und erweitern können wird die vorhandene Shadowmap gestreckt was es der dieser unmöglich macht die Pixel sauber darzustellen. Vergleichbar mit einem Bild in das Digital reingezoomt wird.


Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich geschrieben. Ohne ConstructionSet und/ oder jemanden der den Programmcode ändert wird das nix mit Sauberen Schatten die auch in 50meter entfernung zu sehen sind.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Es gab dazu mal eine Erklärung, ich versuch sie mal zusammen zu bauen so wie ich sie im Gedächtnis habe.
> 
> Bei "normalen" spielen werden die schatten in 5-7 schritten berechnet und je nach entfernung wird die Shadowmap resolution gewählt ide gebrauccht wird das heisst bei 2meter 512 ===> 10meter 1024 ===> 20meter 2048 usw. bei Skyrim ist die anders geregelt (Yay Konsolenport) da werden die schatten auf 2 oder 3 Größen aufgeteilt.
> 
> ...


 

Danke Pleezefragme, leuchtet ein. Ich hatte irgendwie vermutet, dass da ein Zusammenhang besteht, je weiter weg die Schatten noch gezeichnet werden, desto pixeliger. Danke , das mit den Schattenschritten leuchtet ein. Klar. Wenn man die Shadowmap sozusagen lang zieht, wird sie immer weiter und pixeliger. Leider kann man da auch Werte über 30000 eingeben, ohne dass es Besserung bringt. Da muss intern irgendwas festgeschrieben sein, wo wir noch nicht ran können. Also warten wir dann mal. Vielleicht kommt ja bald was in der Richtung das zu verbessern ...


THX ...


----------



## Legacyy (9. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das relativ komisch, dass ich keine Schatten vor mir her schiebe  Liegt glaub ich am Schattenfix von der ENB^^
Ich benutzte eh SSAO und da sehn die Bäume 1000x besser aus, als ohne (auch in der Ferne).

Bleibt nur noch das warten auf das Skyrim CK. (Gerüchten zufolge soll es um den 14. Januar kommen...)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Hm .... jetzt hab ich gerade wieder versucht den ein oder anderen Mod zu installieren und mein Skyrim startet nicht mehr.

Man sollte nicht zu viel tüfteln  Sieht so aus, als müsste ich neu installieren. Naja .... erstmal Speicherstände sichern. 

Ich glaub ich hab aus Versehen irgendwas im Skyrim Ordner überschrieben, was ich nicht hätte machen sollen ^^

Naja ... so komm´ ich mal dazu alle Mods wieder runterzuwerfen und eine cleane Installation dann nach meinen Wünschen zu verändern. Irgendwas positives muss ich ja daran finden. 

Edit : Ich frag mich nur wieso er mir im Launcher auf einmal als Grafikkarte "ENB" anzeigt ? Ich glaub ich hab da irgendwas falsch gemacht


----------



## Primer (9. Januar 2012)

Nana, man macht doch ein vollständiges Backup des Skyrim Ordners bevor man loslegt
Das mit der ENB Grafikkarte ist aber korrekt so, steht bei jedem drinnen der den MOD nutzt, deswegen laufen auch so Programme wie der Afterburner nicht mit der ENB MOD. Wenn ich mich übrigens nicht irre überschreibt kein einziger MOD die Dateien von Skyrim. Ich tippe eher auf zu viel des guten, eventuell nutzt du Dateien verschiedener ENB Versionen oder es besteht ein konflikt mit dem SKE.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Auf letzteres habe ich auch getippt, da ich auch gerade irgendwas mit SKE , Nexus usw. gemacht hab.

Übrigens : Guter Tip mit dem Backup des Skyrim Ordners .... nachdem ich jetzt wieder ne cleane Version hab, sollte ich das wohl mal machen ^^

Gerade weil ich angefangen hab den Sky Boost v3 aufzuspielen, was aber irgendwie nicht klappt. Beim ersten Mal war das leichter 

Übrigens hatte ich den Afterburner laufen. Kann das auch n Konflikt gewesen sein ?


----------



## Primer (9. Januar 2012)

Den Sky Boost R3 habe ich auch drauf, da muss man doch nur 2 Dateien in den Root kopieren!? Außerdem steht in der readme, das dieser nicht mit dem SKE zusammenarbeitet, den SKE hatte ich bisher aber nie genutzt, von daher gab es bei mir keinerlei Probleme aus der Richtung. Also das Ding einfach runter hauen, ich hoffe doch das dir damit keine anderen MODs draufgehen.

EDIT: Wenn der Afterburner läuft, startet das Spiel nicht^^ Sobald man "Spielen" drückt (nicht der "Spielen" -Button in Steam, der geht noch) passiert genau garnix...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Neee .... war ganz einfach. Hatte es auch so in Erinnerung einfach die 2 Dateien in den Skyrim ordner zu kopieren und fertig. Viel einfacher geht´s ja eigentlich auch nicht.

Ich hab die 2 Dateien auch irgendwohin kopiert. Scheinbar nur nicht in den Skyrim Ordner, denn da waren sie nicht 

Jetzt frag ich mich nur WO hab ich die hinkopiert ?  

Na egal ... heute ist nicht mein Tag beim rumkopieren 

Jetzt sind sie jedenfalls im richtigen Ordner, vorher hab ich auch ein BACKUP des ganzen Ordners gemacht , danke nochmal für den Hinweis  und jetzt geht der Mod auch und die FPS steigen wieder in den Himmel. Schön. 

Und ohne die blöden Schatten wär das alles gar nicht passiert. Danke an die Konsolen !  

Ok. Bin ja selbst schuld. Irgendwas hab ich mir zerhauen. Aber jetzt geht´s ja wieder und frisch drauf los getweaked. 


Edit : öööööhm .... *räusper* ...... der Afterburner lief vorhin ..... *duckundwech* 

Edit2 : ABER ich hab wenigstens ne schöne neue Installation inkl. Backup des Ordners


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Januar 2012)

Verwendet ihr nicht den nexus mod manager? Einfaches installieren/deinstallieren von mods. Funzt perfekt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, hatte ich vorher verwendet. Bevor ich neu installiert hab  Jetzt geh´ ich grad etws back to the roots. Einfach den Performance Mod drauf, und dann selber an der ini rumschrauben. Ich wunder mich auf einmal wie schnell und flüssig alles läuft ohne die 20 Mods


----------



## lu89 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie kann man denn den Enb Schattenfix aktivieren?


----------



## Legacyy (10. Januar 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn den Enb Schattenfix aktivieren?


 Einfach die ENB installieren, dann sollte der laufen. Ist da integriert.


----------



## lu89 (10. Januar 2012)

Hab ich schon. Schattentechnisch sehe ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Januar 2012)

In der enbseries.ini sollte irgendwo ein Eintrag mit shadowfix stehen. Guck mal, ob der auf "true" steht. Wenn nicht, dann ändern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @all
> Update meiner Nacht settings -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-390.html#post3821068
> Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet (ist immer noch wip)??



Also ich find die Bilder gut. Würd´ ich gern bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Würd´ mich auch interessieren, wie die Schatten aussehen mit dem Schattenfix.

Aber gleich erstmal meine neue 448 Core einbauen  Mal testen, wie die so ist


----------



## lu89 (10. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find die Bilder gut. Würd´ ich gern bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Würd´ mich auch interessieren, wie die Schatten aussehen mit dem Schattenfix.



Bei mir sehen die immer noch nicht besser aus. Möge Bethesda sich erbarmen und das im nächsten Patch fixen.


----------



## Primer (10. Januar 2012)

Auch bei mir pixeln die Schtten mit dem (bereits) aktivierten Schattenfix weiter vor sich hin....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> Bei mir sehen die immer noch nicht besser aus. Möge Bethesda sich erbarmen und das im nächsten Patch fixen.


 


primerp12 schrieb:


> Auch bei mir pixeln die Schtten mit dem (bereits) aktivierten Schattenfix weiter vor sich hin....


 

Also ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Kompromiss ganz glücklich. Da mich die Schattenwelle mehr gestört hat, als die etwas pixeligen Schatten ( die man ja eh hat , nur evtl. direkt am Char nicht, aber halt dann 4 Meter weiter ) , habe ich jetzt auf fShadowDistance=12000.0000 gestellt und hab damit schön weit sichtbar nette Schatten, ohne Schattenwelle. Hab einen Extra Spielstand wo es schräg einen langen Weg hoch geht, mit Bäumen drumherum und Sonnenschein. Da merkt man das sofort. Is zwar pixelig der Schatten, aber 1. keine Schattenwelle und 2. beim Laufen guck ich einfach nicht so genau auf den Schatten und merk´s jetzt nicht mehr so. 

Alle 3 ShadowMapResolution Werte hab ich auf 4096 gestellt. Das lass ich jetzt einfach so. Im Grunde bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Vor allem kein kleines Kästchen um mich rum, mit gutem Schatten und darüberhinaus schieb ich ne Welle aus Pixelschatten vor mir her. So , wie ich´s jetzt hab, seh ich die grenze den ganzen Weg hoch nicht mehr, wo die Schattenwelle verläuft. Also nicht mehr sichtbar.



Edit : @ Pleezefragme unter mir : So den Offtopic Rest hab ich mal gelöscht ^^ Hast ja Recht  Und ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt , ob Du das mit den Schatten hinkriegst. *Daumendrück*

P.s.: Ich schau heute Abend spät mal wieder rein, ob Du was gefunden hast.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. Januar 2012)

Bissl sehr offtopic^^ ich habe ne idee wie man ds mit den schatten regeln kann. Muss ich mal schauen wenn ich von arbeit zurück bin.


----------



## klefreak (11. Januar 2012)

kann es sein, dass "wir" alle wegen dem Schattenfix der ENB diese pixeligen schatten haben?
mir kommt vor, dass ich erst seit dem ENB trotz 4096er Shadowmap pixelige schatten habe
mfg


----------



## Primer (11. Januar 2012)

Ne, den ENB zu verbannen bringt keine Besserung....


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Januar 2012)

Skyboost r3 steht zum download bereit. Alexander Blade : Other : Skyrim Boost

Linkes Bild: Markath, Skyboost r2
Rechtes Bild: gleiches Save, Skyboost r3

Hammer! 

In Weißlauf beim Blick von der Drachenfeste habe ich folgende Performance:

Ohne Skyboost: 31 FPS
Skyboost r2: 35 FPS
Skyboost r3: 50+ FPS (!) EDIT: Schwankt noch immer, manchmal 52, manchmal 45. Leider habe ich hier kein direktes Save zum Vergleich, da spielt der Sonnenstand noch mit rein. Trotzdem deutlich spürbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (11. Januar 2012)

Kam vor kurzem bereits auf der Main
Skyrim: Neue Version der SkyBoost R3-Mod erschienen - Update: Ignoriert Bethesda die Performancevorteile? - mod, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Aber den (großen) Performancegewinn kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Januar 2012)

Mist, ich schaue zu wenig auf die Main. 

Naja, Gratispush für das geniale Ding, hochverdient.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, der hat mein Skyrim auch nochmal ordentlich gepusht. Ist ein "must have". Kann´s bestätigen. Hab den schon n paar Tage drin. Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Und die pixeligen Schatten habe  ich sicher NICHT wegen ENB, da ich nachdem ich Skyrim neu eingespielt habe, back to the roots gegangen bin, erstmal nur den performance Mod rein und Schatten an Felsen und Bäumen ein und halt meine eigene Ini Veränderung mit Schattenweitsicht usw. .

Die Pixeligen Schatten und die Schattenwelle sind auch Standardmässig drin. In der Originalversion sind´s glaub ich 4000 shadowdistance. Da fällt die Welle nicht ganz so stark auf , wie bei der 3000er. Nur isses Standardmässig eher so ein Mittelwert. Ist mir aber auch aufgefallen die Schattenwelle. Sieht blöd aus, wenn man da in ein paar Metern so einen Strich vor sich herschiebt, wo die Schatten sich verändern. 

Mit der jetzigen Einstellung hab ich mich angefreundet. Also 12000er Entfernung+4096er Map. Ist mein persönlicher Kompromiss, den ich halt wegen Konsolenport machen muss.

Ist aber Geschmackssache. Für andere mag das gar nicht gehen, weil die Schattenmap halt bei der Entfernung ( 12000er ) noch länger gezogen wird und noch pixeliger aussieht . Ich komm jetzt drauf klar ...


----------



## vin vom Dorf (12. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht mit den Mods die ich benutze. Sieht ganz gut aus inzwischen finde ich:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRzII9cKSbE


----------



## klefreak (12. Januar 2012)

schaut nicht schlecht aus, acuh wenn mir da irgendwie zu viel kontrast ist, die schatten bereiche werden mir so zu dunkel

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2012)

Gerade beim Morgengrauen oder der Abenddämmerung sind mir die dunklen Stellen/Ecken auch zu dunkel. Ansonsten siehts ganz gut aus.


----------



## labecula (12. Januar 2012)

Boah - sorry Leute... Als Neu-Skyrimer bekomme ich wirklich ein Horn bei diesem Thread. Da fehlt einem wirklich die Übersicht was wichtig ist und was nicht. Also ich will Skyrim pimpen, Rechner ist ein i7 mit 560Ti, sollte also für ein paar Spielereien reichen. Soweit ich das gelesen habe ist schonmal der Skyboostr3 Pflicht, ebenso SkyUI. Dann soll man wohl noch ordentlich mittels der Ini rausbekommen können, was muss man da Einstellen für max. Details? Und welche Mods (mal abgesehen von Haut und Texturmods) braucht man noch? 

Gruß und Danke für Eure Hilfe!

P.S. Ich weiß garnicht was an dem Boos r3 so toll sein soll? Ich habe umgerechnet im Schnitt etwa 0% fps Verbesserung...


----------



## Primer (12. Januar 2012)

Ich kanns nur wiederholen, richte dich einfach nach der TOP 100 von nexus. In sachen ENB ist der von Legacyy Empfehlenswert, ansonsten hast du den Skyboost R3 ja schon gefunden. Ach und aktiviere das SSAO im Nvidia Treiber.

Viel mehr ist eigentlich nicht zu sagen^^


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2012)

mal 'ne blöde frage, wofür steht übehaupt ENB?


----------



## schlenzie (12. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns nur wiederholen, richte dich einfach nach der TOP 100 von nexus. In sachen ENB ist der von Legacyy Empfehlenswert, ansonsten hast du den Skyboost R3 ja schon gefunden. Ach und aktiviere das SSAO im Nvidia Treiber.
> 
> Viel mehr ist eigentlich nicht zu sagen^^



Wie bzw. wo mache ich das mit dem Treiber ?


----------



## Primer (12. Januar 2012)

Steht doch im Link!?
Einfach den aktuellen 290.36 Beta draufhauen. Rechtsklick aufm Desktop>Nvidia Systemsteuerung>3D Einstellungen verwalten>Programmeinstellungen(Reiter)>Programm auswählen, also Skyrim(falls nicht vorhanden auf hinzufügen und die TESV.exe auswählen)>Umgebungsverdeckung auf Qualität schalten (vorletzter Eintrag)>Übernehmen>Spielen

@*EnergyCross*
Die Antwort musst du dir auf deren Seite wohl selber suchen, ich hab nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung^^


----------



## schlenzie (12. Januar 2012)

Danke. Werde gleich mal den Treiber laden


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Januar 2012)

Leider hat keine der Maßnahmen meine Außenschatten besser hinbekommen. Ich lass die bei 12000.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2012)

Hat die "Sammelmod" schon jemand getestet? Taugt die was?

HD-FXAA-ENB-MOD

Wurde ja gestern auch auf der Main gezeigt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Januar 2012)

Mein Skyrim sieht jetzt gut genug aus. Ich zocke mal lieber mehr, als immer nur einzustellen und zu modden


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2012)

labecula schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. Ich weiß garnicht was an dem Boos r3 so toll sein soll? Ich habe umgerechnet im Schnitt etwa 0% fps Verbesserung...


 

Hi,
kannst du mal bitte sagen welche Hardware du genau verwendest?
Bei mir bringen die Boosts nämlich auch rein garnichts 
meisten gehen die Durchschnitts fps eher um 0,5-1 zurück beim benchen!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2012)

Normal sollte der Mod wirklich zu Verbesserungen führen.

Er verträgt sich aber nicht mit ner anderen Datei. Das steht in der readme. Wenn die besagte andere Datei vorhanden ist, funzt der r3 nicht. Glaube irgendwas mit skse , oder so ...

Und die Schatten habe ich nun nach langem Testen, wo ich immer einen Weg mit Schatten rauf und runter gelaufen bin und immer geschaut hab, wie der Kompromiss aus Pixelschatten und Schattenwelle aussieht auf 10000 eingestellt.

So ist die Schattenwelle nicht zu auffällig und wenn ich mir den Schatten unter dem char nicht zu genau ansehe, gehen die Pixelschatten auch 

Also fShadowDistance=10000.0000

So lass ich es endgültig. Hab da nochmal mit meiner Frau zusammen immer um 1000er Werte geändert und geschaut, getestet, wieder geändert usw. fShadowDistance=10000.0000 ist mein bester Wert.

Hoffe wirklich, dass es n offiziellen Patch geben wird, der die Schatten verschönert , auch bei längerer Schattensichtweite. Das haben sie echt verbockt.

Edit : Hier nochmal der Auszug aus der readme , der total wichtig ist. Sonst funzt der patch ( r3 ) nicht : _"- Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll") "_


----------



## octacore (14. Januar 2012)

Skyboost nicht wirkt, habts auch "Freie Daten Laden" aktiviert und befinden sich die zwei Datein vom Skyboost auch im selben Ordner wie die tesv.exe?


----------



## jumpel (14. Januar 2012)

@ ChrisMK72: Jo, läuft hab ich so gemacht ("SKyrim_dir\...")
@ octacore: Wie bitte?


----------



## guna7 (14. Januar 2012)

octacore schrieb:


> Skyboost nicht wirkt, habts auch "Freie Daten Laden" aktiviert und befinden sich die zwei Datein vom Skyboost auch im selben Ordner wie die tesv.exe?





jumpel schrieb:


> @ octacore: Wie bitte?


 
Ich habs auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2012)

octacore schrieb:


> Skyboost nicht wirkt, habts auch "Freie Daten Laden" aktiviert und befinden sich die zwei Datein vom Skyboost auch im selben Ordner wie die tesv.exe?



Die beiden Dateien aus dem Boostmod soll man auch in den Ordner packen, wo sich die TESV.Exe befindet, ja.

Edit : "Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)"

Mit Skyrim Dir ist der ordner gemeint, wo sich die TESV.exe befindet.


----------



## schlenzie (14. Januar 2012)

Und was ist mit dem [src] Ordner. Habe den komplett als Ordner auch in den Skyrim Stammordner kopiert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2012)

So weit ich weiss , ist das nicht nötig ( angeblich ) . 

Mal eben schaun ....

In meinem Skyrim Ordner ist kein Src Ordner drin. Ich hab aber vor 2 tagen oder so alles nochmal neu installiert. kann sein, dass ich den vorher drin hatte .... Aber schaden kann´s ja nicht  ( hoff ich ^^ )

Aber zum einen wundert mich, was dann mit den Dateien in dem Src Ordner ist und zum anderen warum davon nichts in der Readme erwähnt wird !? 

Die Readme sagt zur Installation :

Installation
  ---------------
  - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll") 
  - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
  - Play !

Ziemlich kurz und knapp. Da is nix vom Src Ordner zu lesen.


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2012)

desr scr ordner ist eventuell die "source" für andere modder

mfg


----------



## octacore (14. Januar 2012)

Nur den Inhalt aus dem BIN Ordner benötigt man und dieser muss im selben Ordner sein wie die TESV.exe
Nicht immer der Fall: "Freie Datein Laden" ankreuzen in den Skyrimlauncher --> Datendatein
Oder den NexusModManager benutzen für die Option, ist auch "sicherer".


----------



## schlenzie (14. Januar 2012)

Ok. Lösche den Src Ordner wieder. Wenn weg dann weg


----------



## labecula (15. Januar 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du mal bitte sagen welche Hardware du genau verwendest?
> Bei mir bringen die Boosts nämlich auch rein garnichts
> meisten gehen die Durchschnitts fps eher um 0,5-1 zurück beim benchen!


 
Ich hab einen i7 2600K und eine 560Ti Beast mit Werksseitig 955Mhz auf 1Ghz übertaktet, 8GB 1600er RAM und Win7 x64 auf 1920*1080 ... Wie gesagt, der Boost bringt bei mir keinen einzigen Frame...


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. Januar 2012)

Skyboost bringt schon ne menge. Es optimiert ja vorrangig die sachen die schlecht programmiert sind. Solitude zum Beispiel. Da ist bei einer FRISCHEN installation ein unterschied von 10-15 frames zu merken. 

Wenn dein skystem vsync an hat und du eh schon an den 60frames hängst wird da skyboost auch nix mehr rausholen können.

deinstallier mal deine mods vorallem ENB dann versuch den test mit skyboost an und aus nochmal. Du wirst 100% einen unterschied merken.


----------



## matze95 (15. Januar 2012)

Wie siehst eigentlich mit dem Creation Kit aus? Sollte das nicht zum neuen Jahr rauskommen?


----------



## jumpel (15. Januar 2012)

@ octacore: Danke, jez kapier ichs. Ne war nicht angekreuzt, vielleicht bringts was ich probiers gleich.

@ labecula: Ok, dein System ist viel stärker als meins. Echt komisch. Naja ich teste mal den Vorschlag von octacore...


----------



## Legacyy (15. Januar 2012)

@matze
das CK sollte Ende Januar mit dem Patch 1.4 kommen.

@all
Skyboost hat ein Update auf v4 bekommen -> http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?category=other&altname=skyrim_boost


----------



## matze95 (15. Januar 2012)

Danke. Mit den neuen Mods wird Skyrim dann nochmal angeschmissen.


----------



## jumpel (15. Januar 2012)

So, mal kurz gebencht.
Zuerst mit Skyboost r3 und dann ohne. Wobei 'ohne' heisst, dass ich vorm Spielstart die Dateien "SkyBoost.asi" , "dinput8.dll" und "asiloader" wieder aus der Skyrim_dir entfernt habe. 
Man möge mich berichtigen, falls es eine andere (richtigere) Variante gibt.

Mit SkyBoost r3:                 MIN | MAX | AVG - fps
Zisterne 60s im Kreis:            28 | 57 |37,47 ---> gleich
Rifton 60s durch die Stadt:     16 | 48 | 37,45 --> + 2
Weißlauf 60s Ritt aufm Gaul:   29 | 44 | 35,52 --> gleich

Ohne SkyBoost r3:              MIN | MAX | AVG - fps
Zisterne 60s im Kreis:            28 | 60 | 37,57
Rifton 60s durch die Stadt:     14 | 48 | 35,43
Weißlauf 60s Ritt aufm Gaul:   28 | 42 | 35,12

Ok, also immerhin diesmal eine kleine Verbesserung. Evtl. demnächst mal wieder bissl am CPU Takt schrauben, wobei ich es eigentlich so angenehm finde zu spielen.


Und mit "freie Dateien laden" ist sicher der Screenshot gemeint? Müsst ihr das Häckchen auch JEDESMAL wenn ihr das Spiel startet setzen oder bleibt das bei euch?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Januar 2012)

Is das irgend n Mod ? Ich hab das Bild nicht. Ich drücke einfach im Launcher auf "Spielen". Das war´s.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Januar 2012)

@chris
Das erscheint im Skyrim Launcher, wenn du Datendateien anklickst.

Werd dann mal den neuen SkyBoost testen...


----------



## labecula (16. Januar 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Skyboost bringt schon ne menge. Es optimiert ja vorrangig die sachen die schlecht programmiert sind. Solitude zum Beispiel. Da ist bei einer FRISCHEN installation ein unterschied von 10-15 frames zu merken.
> 
> Wenn dein skystem vsync an hat und du eh schon an den 60frames hängst wird da skyboost auch nix mehr rausholen können.
> 
> deinstallier mal deine mods vorallem ENB dann versuch den test mit skyboost an und aus nochmal. Du wirst 100% einen unterschied merken.


 
Muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. ENB ist deaktiviert, Skyboost an und es gibt null Performance Boost!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2012)

Was für ein System hast Du ? Seh das bei Dir leider nicht in der Sig , oder unter "über mich".
Kann es sein, dass es bei Deinem System nix mehr zu boosten gibt, weil die Leistung eh am Limit ist ?
Das System muss ja auch die Möglichkeit haben, mehr FPS darzustellen, sonst bringt r3/r4 auch nix. Der Mod macht aus einem 1-Kerner , ja keinen 2 Kerner. So mein ich das ....

Der Boost ist für die Systeme gedacht, die eigentlich normalerweise höhere fps darstellen könnten, aber wegen der blöden Konsolenübertragung halt durch die schlechte Programmierung ausgebremst werden.

Das ist so , als wenn Du einen Motor mit 6 Zylindern hast und 300 PS ( z.B. einen 4Kerner mit 4 Ghz ) und da ist ne Drossel eingebaut , die die Leistung auf die eines 3 Zylinders mit 45 PS ( z.B. Playstation 3/ Xbox ) begrenzt.
Der Boost baut zumindest ne kleinere Drossel bei Dir ein, dass Du wenigstens die Leistung eines 4 Zylinders mit 100 PS hast.
Deine 6Kerner Leistung , bzw. 2600k Leistung bringst Du zwar trotzdem nicht auf die Strasse, aber zumindest was in der Richtung x4 , was mir persönlich ja auch reicht ^^ 

Nur wenn da nix is zum beschleunigen, kann auch nix beschleunigt werden ...


----------



## schlenzie (16. Januar 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, das es mit meinen Mods mit dem R3 Boost schneller und flüssiger läuft. gerade in den grossen Höhlen und Städten 

Mein 2600k läuft mit 4400MHz


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Januar 2012)

Kann auch bessere FPS in großen Städten bestätigen. Weisfels, die Treppe von der Drachenfeste hinunter, von ca. 25 auf 35 FPS. Mit X4 965, 8 GB RAM und GTX 570. Ansonsten alles beim alten.


----------



## Klein_Babe (16. Januar 2012)

Gibt es etwa schon einen neueren Skyboost Mod als Version R3? Achso habs vorhin gesehen Version 3 ist momentan die Aktuellste.

lg


----------



## schlenzie (16. Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine R4 als Test. Aber bis zur Final nutze ich dir R3 weiter


----------



## Legacyy (16. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab mit der R4 keine Probleme und noch mal 4-5fps mehr


----------



## paco.g (16. Januar 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

Hab mir gerade mal ein paar Mods inkl. Manager runtergeladen. Wenn ich die Mods aktiviere ändert sich leider nichts. Hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. Kennt einer ne Lösung dafür?

mfg paco


----------



## schlenzie (16. Januar 2012)

Die werden doch nur in den Data Ordner Kopiert. Hat zumindest bei mir so funktioniert


----------



## jumpel (16. Januar 2012)

Wie wird denn von Skyboost r3 auf r4 geupdated? 
Einfach die zwei r3 Dateien rauslöschen und die neuen reinziehen?


----------



## Primer (16. Januar 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Hab mir gerade mal ein paar Mods inkl. Manager runtergeladen. Wenn ich die Mods aktiviere ändert sich leider nichts. Hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. Kennt einer ne Lösung dafür?
> 
> mfg paco


 
Nenne mal ein Bsp(mit Link zu nexus).
Notfalls erst mal versuchen den MOD manuell einzufügen und schauen ob es dann funktioniert. In irgendeiner readme habe ich mal was von einem Parameter den man in irgendeiner .ini aktivieren muss gelesen, wenn der nicht auf "1" ist werden die eingefügten Daten ignoriert. Bei mir war das allerdings nicht nötig.

@*jumpel*
Ich hab den R4 zwar noch nicht drauf, aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, das man so verfahren sollte.


----------



## paco.g (16. Januar 2012)

z.B. dieser Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community oder dieser Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community ich sehe einfach keine Änderung. Habs manuell noch nicht probiert, wollte ein sauberes Skyrim haben. Kann derzeit auch nichts versuchen, bin bei der Freundin und Rechner ist zu hause....

Achja nochwas, was hat es mit dieser update.esm unter plugin auf sich, muss man die aktivieren?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit der R4 keine Probleme und noch mal 4-5fps mehr



Dann werd´ ich den auch mal testen. Kann man ja im Grunde nicht viel verkehrt machen. Wenn irgendwas nicht so läuft , dann einfach wieder rückgängig machen.

Und nochmal 4-5 fps mehr ? Hatte vorher schon 7-8 fps mehr. Zusammen mit Deinen 4-5 wären das dann 11-13 fps mehr ! Hammer. Gerade wenn´s um die Minimum fps geht wichtig. Ob ich bei den maximum fps 60, oder 60 , oder 60 hab, is glaub ich egal , dank vsync 

Hat anscheinend geklappt. Wo ich vorher 24 fps hatte und nach r3 31 fps hab ich jetzt ( mit r4 ) 37-38 fps ! 

Zu beachten war nur, dass man jetzt je nach Intel , oder AMD Cpu unterschieliche Dateien in den Skyrim Ordner packt. Sind aber auch nur 2 , also easy. Die alten hab ich vorher gelöscht.


----------



## Primer (17. Januar 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> z.B. dieser Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community oder dieser Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community ich sehe einfach keine Änderung. Habs manuell noch nicht probiert, wollte ein sauberes Skyrim haben. Kann derzeit auch nichts versuchen, bin bei der Freundin und Rechner ist zu hause....
> 
> Achja nochwas, was hat es mit dieser update.esm unter plugin auf sich, muss man die aktivieren?



Ok, wenn der MOD drauf ist(mit MOD Manager) schau mal unter "\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data" nach wie groß der textures Ordner ist, respektive ob dieser überhaupt vorhanden ist. Er sollte mit der 2K MOD in Version 1.3 min.1,31GB groß sein, wenn mehr MODS drauf sind auch entsprchend mehr. Wenn alles an seinem Platz ist und es immer noch nicht geht, schauen wir mal weiter. Zur Update.esm kann ich aber nicht viel sagen, außer sie ist auch bei mir ohne Häkchen, also deaktiviert. Die Skyrim.esm müsste aber aktiviert sein.


----------



## paco.g (17. Januar 2012)

So wieder zuhause. Also der Ordner Textures ist 1,41 GB groß. Der Mod bzw. die Mods müssten demnach im Ordner vorhanden sein. 

Hab jetzt Skyrim nochmal angeworfen und plötzlich sind die Änderung da  schon sehr merkwürdig, aber egal es läuft


----------



## jumpel (17. Januar 2012)

So, nochmal ein kleiner SkyBoost-Nachtrag bevor ich es sein lasse.

Grad eben nochmal einen relativ neuen Spielstand gebencht, 4mal mit, 4mal ohne SkyBoost r3. "Freie Dateien laden" aktiviert.
Dwemer Ruine 'Mzulft' - avg-fps:
Ohne r3: 45,89
Mit r3: 44,87
...  ... 

Also ich denke, das ist in etwa so wie beim Übertakten, man kann Glück haben oder eben nicht.
Die Theorie von ChrisMK72, das es bei schwachen Systemem nichts zu Boosten gibt ist logisch. 
Und wenn das auf meine Kiste zutrifft ist dies auch in Ordnung, beisst sich dann nur mit der Hardware von labecula, der ein viel besseres System hat und bei dem SkyBoost auch nichts bringt. 

Im Anhang meine Skyrim_Dir. Rot die Boost Dateien, blau die automatisch erstellte .txt in welcher folgendes steht:
//       SKYRIM ASI LOADER LOG       //
// Alexander Blade : Main page //
//         Boris Vorontsov ENB home page         //
//     (C) Alexander Blade 2011      //

loaded "C:\Windows\system32\dinput8.dll", address 0x6E250000
searching for dinput8 proc named "DirectInput8Create"
found "DirectInput8Create", at 0x6E25CC8E
searching for dinput8 proc named "DllRegisterServer"
found "DllRegisterServer", at 0x6E269F76
searching for dinput8 proc named "DllUnregisterServer"
found "DllUnregisterServer", at 0x6E269F98
searching for dinput8 proc named "DllCanUnloadNow"
found "DllCanUnloadNow", at 0x6E25C945
searching for dinput8 proc named "DllGetClassObject"
found "DllGetClassObject", at 0x6E25C8D3
loading asi plugin : "SkyBoost.asi"
asi loaded : "SkyBoost.asi" at 0x6DB90000

Die Dateien scheinen also geladen zu sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2012)

Hast Du mal den neuen r4 getestet ? Sind ja nur 2 Dateien. Der unterscheidet jetzt aber sogar zwischen Intel und AMD Systemen. Vielleicht springt Dein System darauf besser an ...


----------



## octacore (18. Januar 2012)

Athlon X2 5000+ in Weißlauf
19FPS ohne und 26fps mit Skyboost R4(FPU) oben von der Treppe zur Feste runterblickend auf den großen Baum.


----------



## Primer (18. Januar 2012)

Hmm, da haben wir doch fast alle CPU-Architekturen zusammen. Allerdings wenn sogar ein, nun ich drücke es mal vorsichtig aus  ... verdammt alter X2 davon profitiert, sollte eigentlich jeder einen Boost bemerken, sofern die GPU nicht limitiert.


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann kriegt r4 eben auch ne Chance. Jeder darf mal


----------



## schlenzie (18. Januar 2012)

octacore schrieb:


> Athlon X2 5000+ in Weißlauf
> 19FPS ohne und 26fps mit Skyboost R4(FPU) oben von der Treppe zur Feste runterblickend auf den großen Baum.


 
Ich habe an der Stelle ca. 48-51 FPS - Version R3 ist installiert und diese Mods:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibe am Montag mal wieviel der R4 bei mir bringt.


----------



## octacore (18. Januar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Hmm, da haben wir doch fast alle CPU-Architekturen zusammen. Allerdings wenn sogar ein, nun ich drücke es mal vorsichtig aus  ... verdammt alter X2 davon profitiert, sollte eigentlich jeder einen Boost bemerken, sofern die GPU nicht limitiert.


Das war auch der Sinn davon, warum ich es mir antat auf so alter Gurke das zu testen.


----------



## Primer (18. Januar 2012)

Achso, na dann ist ja alles gut, ich hatte schon mein Portmonee offen und wollte gerade was spenden^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (19. Januar 2012)

Ich teste wenn ich zu hause bin mal auf einem alten Pentium dualcore 940 2x3.2ghz...mal sehen was es da bringt


----------



## jumpel (19. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert der Mod Manager bei euch?
Bzw. kriegt man den mitsamt mods wieder lückenlos runter wenn man keine Lust mehr drauf hat?
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4929


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Januar 2012)

Meinst Du den Nexus Mod Manager ? Klar funktioniert der. Damit kann man Mods integrieren udn auch wieder runterschmeissen. Und da man bevor man irgendwas am Skyrim Ordner ändert eh eine Sicherheitskopie des ganzen Skyrim Ordners machen sollte, nur zur Vorsicht, kann ja eh nix schief gehen.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2012)

wenn du den NMM mitsamt mod's deinstallieren willst, musst du "einfach" zuerst im Manager alle instalierten MODS deaktiviern und danch den NMM deinstallieren..
praktisch an dem NMM ist halt, dass er dir bie allen MOds auch anzeigt, wenn eine neue version verfügbar sit, die kansnt ud dann über einen klick öffnen und download (auf der nexus seite downloiad mith modmanager) und dann biem aktiviern auf "ersetzen" gehen die alte version kannst dann einfahc entfernen (über den manager)

außerdem!
alle mods werden in ein sammelverzeichnis gespeichert, von wo ais sie in den skyrim ordner installiert werden, daher hat man auch für "später" alle seine Mods säuberlich gesammelt

UND!
einige Mods haben diverse einstellungsmöglichkeiten (zb SkyUI  --> diverse icon.packs) die bei der isntallation ausgewählt werden können

ABER: bisher hab cih es nciht geschafft die diversen ENB und FXAA Mods über den NExus Mod Manager zu isntallieren, diese hab ich immer händisch rein kopiert

mfg


EDIT:

wenn man Mods verwended, die den Skript extender benötigen (SkyUI) muss das Spiel acuh über den Skriptextender (verknüpfung) gestartet werden


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Januar 2012)

klefreak schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> wenn man Mods verwended, die den Skript extender benötigen (SkyUI) muss das Spiel acuh über den Skriptextender (verknüpfung) gestartet werden



Hab´s getestet. Also bei mir kann ich normal mit Skyrim Verknüpfung ohne SKSE Loader starten und Sky UI ist trotzdem mit drin. Andere , ausser Sky UI hab ich aber auch nicht über SKSE.


----------



## jumpel (20. Januar 2012)

Aber hallo!
Danke euch für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.
Hab da auch gleich mal die nächsten Fragen:
Habt ihr diese HQ WorldMap? Bei den top100 ganz oben.
Da steht in der readme
"
 Install:   Copy Data file to where \Skyrim\Data folder is.  It will ask you
            if you want to overwrite the Data folder.  Say yes.  File path
            should look like this:

            STEAM\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\textures\terrain\Tamriel\

 Uninstall: Delete files.
"
Also ins Hauptverzeichnis und - sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe - den originalen 'Data' überschreiben? Sicher?
Dann mach ich die Ordner 'Interface' 'Strings' und 'Video' platt + 10 .bsa- bzw. .esm-Dateien.
Der neue Ordner, also der Mod beinhaltet nur einen Unterornder, mit noch nem Unterordner und dann kommen die neuen Datein (für die Worldmap?). Mehr nicht. Das kann doch unmöglich die alten Sachen alles ersetzen?

Und der Oberjoke ist ja die Uninstall Anweisung. Wenn ich die Dateien lösche fehlt mir ja der ganze Data Ordner und das Spiel wird sicher nichtmehr laufen.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn:
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich diesen Mod einbaue?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (20. Januar 2012)

also, normal ist der Data ordner im spielverzeichniss gepackt. Wenn du einen data ordner dahin kopierst wo die gepakte version ist dann überschreibt das entpackte die gepackten dateien. wenn du das dann wieder löschst ist der gepakte ordner ja noch da und nix fehlt. es ist also alles wie vorher^^


----------



## Legacyy (20. Januar 2012)

Machs einfach so wie beschrieben, dazu ist die anleitung doch da^^

Und wenn du das löschst, dann nur die custom sachen, der rest ist ja in der textures datei drin....


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab´s getestet. Also bei mir kann ich normal mit Skyrim Verknüpfung ohne SKSE Loader starten und Sky UI ist trotzdem mit drin. Andere , ausser Sky UI hab ich aber auch nicht über SKSE.



Ja, SkyUI ghet auch ohne das Starten über SKSE aber soweit mir aufgefallen sit, kommt eine meldung, dass nciht alle Features von SkyUI aktiviert sind, sofern das Spiel nciht über den SKSE gestartet wird



jumpel schrieb:


> Aber hallo!
> Danke euch für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.
> Hab da auch gleich mal die nächsten Fragen:
> Habt ihr diese HQ WorldMap? Bei den top100 ganz oben.
> ...



Wenn du den DATA Ordner des MOD in deinen bestehenden Dataordner "überschreibst", dann werden nur die dateien wirklich überschrieben, die der MOD ersetzen soll, somit nennen wir das überschreiben besser "integrieren"
beim löschen müssen dann diese MOD files sepperat rausgelöscht werden
--> nutze doch den Nexus MOd manager, der erledigt für dich das rein und rauskopieren 

mfg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Januar 2012)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ja, SkyUI ghet auch ohne das Starten über SKSE aber soweit mir aufgefallen sit, kommt eine meldung, dass nciht alle Features von SkyUI aktiviert sind, sofern das Spiel nciht über den SKSE gestartet wird


 
Stimmt. Ich hab die einfach immer ignoriert, weil die ja nur einmalig auftritt zum Spielstart. Aber kann sein, dass die Suchfunktion nicht ohne den loader geht. Die nutze ich aber zum Glück eh nicht. Ansonsten hab ich keine Einschränkungen bemerkt bisher.


----------



## Scornage (22. Januar 2012)

Hat vielleicht noch wer hier im Forum den Mod *Razor Scales Armor and Cannibal Lord Mask *auf seinem PC und wäre so nett mir den zu schicken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Januar 2012)

Da gibts den noch:
Mod Masters: Razor scales Armor and Cannibal Lord Mask by Satyr Zerofrost


----------



## schlenzie (23. Januar 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Ich habe an der Stelle ca. 48-51 FPS - Version R3 ist installiert und diese Mods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So, nun bin ich wieder zurück aus Österreich vom Skilaufen und habe gleich mal den R4 Boost ausprobiert, allerdings habe ich den Skyrim HD 1.4 Mod vorher installiert, der aber nur weitere Texturen hinzugefügt hat

Es sind ca. 3-4 FPS bei mir dazu gekommen, hier mein Testbild (es sind jetzt fast glatte 54 FPS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midgard (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin grade dabei Skyrim auszupacken.
Welche MODs sollte ich mir unbedingt installieren? Muss ich da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten?

Mein System, gäbe es damit mit irgendeinem Mod ein Problem?

i52500
8Gb Ram
Win7 74bit
Gtx260(216)  Evtll hierbei Probleme mit der Karte?
Crucial C300 SSD


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2012)

Erste schnelle Erfahrung mit dem neuen BETA 1.4 Patch:

1. es gibt bereits einen angepassten SKSE
2 Leistung:

HD6950 + P2 X6 1055@3,7ghz
Custom INI (4xaa, grid=7, schatten.. lots of textures

Gemessen in Witherun (Weißlauf)

..................................................  ..P1.3+Skyboostr4 - P1.4Beta
Oben am Schloss, rücken zur Tür:............38,8fps ............41,5fps   (107%)
Blick auf Markt von Torbogen oberhalb......37,7fps.............44,3fps   (117,5%)
Blick Richtung Markt von Tor bei Schmiede..27,6fps............30,5fps   (110,5%)

Gefühlt geht das Spiel auch flüssiger, bei mir sind Ruckler im 40fps Bereich verschwunden

mfg



EDIT: oder hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ttel-mehr-Fps/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Download/


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Januar 2012)

Du meinst n Beta Patch zur offiziellen 1.4er version ??? 

Und die haut so gut rein ? Sieht ja schonmal klasse aus. 

P.s: Ah , grad Deinen Link gesehen ! Alles klar ! Danke Dir !!!!


----------



## Legacyy (24. Januar 2012)

Geile Sache so ne Vorschau vom 1.4er Patch. Und wenn Bugs auftreten einfach das Beta deaktivieren und das geht automatisch auf den 1.3er zurück  So was sollten die öfter machen


----------



## Av3ng3R (26. Januar 2012)

wari schrieb:


> diese nexus seite geht nur leider nie :/


 
Doch doch, sie funzt.... der Haken ist nur das du dich Registrieren musst....


----------



## arkim (28. Januar 2012)

ROTFL!
Skyrim mod replaces dragons with My Little Pony | Joystiq


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Januar 2012)

Hab seit dem Patch echt PRobleme..  ruckelt teilweise wie sau... Einmal minimiert und es geht für eine Zeit wieder...


----------



## omega™ (30. Januar 2012)

Steam hat anscheind ein TESV.exe Update geladen, nun kann ich mit dem SKSE Loader das Spiel nicht mehr starten, 
da er rummeckert die Spielversion wäre neuer(habe den TESV Beta Patch + den dazugehörigen SKSE Loader).
Hat jemand dasselbe Problem?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Januar 2012)

omega™ schrieb:


> Steam hat anscheind ein TESV.exe Update geladen, nun kann ich mit dem SKSE Loader das Spiel nicht mehr starten,
> da er rummeckert die Spielversion wäre neuer(habe den TESV Beta Patch + den dazugehörigen SKSE Loader).
> Hat jemand dasselbe Problem?


 
Habe ich auch bemerkt, war bei mir aber schon gestern so. Hatte heute noch keine Zeit fürn PC...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2012)

Naja, für SKSE braucht man immer ne aktuelle version ( an Spielversion angepasst ). Steht aber auch in der readme von SKSE, so weit ich weiss.


----------



## omega™ (30. Januar 2012)

Hab einfach die TES Beta rausgenommen und hab die Steam Beta reingepackt(zwecks Sync der Steam App), nun hat Steam wieder den vorherigen Patch(nicht Beta) drüber gebügelt.
Find ich echt fein, dass ich ohne neuinstallation o.a auskomme.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Januar 2012)

Ja, das haben die echt gut gemacht. Hab erst den beta Patch drauf gehaun, dann die Beta testweise wieder rausgenommen und nun letztendlich wieder reingepackt. Kann man hin und her wechseln , wie man mag. Echt gut gemacht. 

Ich trau mich kaum das zu sagen , aber dafür muss ich Steam ja mal loben.  ( Hätte nie gedacht , dass das mal passieren würde  )


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Januar 2012)

Wisst ihr ob man irgendeine beliebige Rüstung, z.B. die Vulkanglasrüstung aussehen lassen kann wie die Nachtigallenrüstung?

Und kennt ihr gut aussehende Rüstungsmods? Ich finde alle Rüstungen vieeel zu klobig... Die beste Rüstung ist einfach die Nachtigallrüstung, aber die hat sowenig Armor etc..


----------



## octacore (31. Januar 2012)

Probiers aus, ersetzt Glassrüstung von der Optik(auf der Figur) mit der Nachtigall nur "female" für Male war ich zu faul, aber kannst analog machen fallst brauchst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand von euch noch den "Nightingale Prime - Nightingale Prime Male and Female" Mod von Satyr? Ist nicht mehr auf Skyrimnexus. Aktuelle Version war 2.0


----------



## Scornage (1. Februar 2012)

Schau mal Hier --> FilePlanet: Free Games, Downloads, Mods, Patches, Maps, Trailers, Demos&Betas


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Februar 2012)

Danke, irgendwo mein ich gelesen zu haben das es ein Mod für das Haus in Einsamkeit gibt, also das man mehr Puppen und son Kram hat. Allerdingsfinde ich den nicht.
Kennt den jemand zufällig?


----------



## guna7 (1. Februar 2012)

@ Freak

Ich verfolge das hier schon ne ganze Weile. Moddest du nur oder spielst du auch irgendwann mal?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Februar 2012)

guna7 schrieb:


> @ Freak
> 
> Ich verfolge das hier schon ne ganze Weile. Moddest du nur oder spielst du auch irgendwann mal?



Am Anfang hab ich das die anderen auch gefragt  Und dann hab ich selbst mal ein Mod installiert ^^ Man wird süchtig  

Bin parallel am Spielen, aber hier und da fällt einen denn doch was auf was besser aussehen könnte etc


----------



## guna7 (1. Februar 2012)

Frage mich, ob es mir auch mal so geht. Plane nämlich das Game auch mal zu zocken, wenn ich mal Zeit habe.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Februar 2012)

Sicherlich


----------



## klefreak (1. Februar 2012)

Hab die Hauptquest und den Großteil der Nebenquests durch (4 verbuggte sind offen und 5 "normale")
aber irgendwie sit derzeit mal der Dampf draußen.. werde das Spiel einfach mal nach einiger Zeit wieder hervorkramen wenn dank CK hoffentlich gute MOD's dabei sind..
(optisch bin ich ja immer am Aufrüsten  )


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2012)

klefreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Hauptquest und den Großteil der Nebenquests durch (4 verbuggte sind offen und 5 "normale")
> aber irgendwie sit derzeit mal der Dampf draußen.. werde das Spiel einfach mal nach einiger Zeit wieder hervorkramen wenn dank CK hoffentlich gute MOD's dabei sind..
> (optisch bin ich ja immer am Aufrüsten  )



So gehts mir auch, das letzte mal am 2 Januar gespielt. Mit 3 Chars die großen questreihen gemacht. Sobald das CK da ist gehts weiter


----------



## friki (1. Februar 2012)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Video gemacht mit den Mods die ich benutze. Sieht ganz gut aus inzwischen finde ich:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRzII9cKSbE




du bist hier online und schreibst du videos etc. aber um deinen verkaufsthread bei dem du die pakete nicht versendest nicht..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Februar 2012)

friki schrieb:


> du bist hier online und schreibst du videos etc. aber um deinen verkaufsthread bei dem du die pakete nicht versendest nicht..


 

Ich glaub hier geht´s nicht um Pakete und ob wer was bezahlt , oder versendet. Schreib´ das bitte im dementsprechenden Thread. Hier geht´s um Skyrim Mods.


----------



## Scornage (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, rückt immer näher...

Creation Kit & Skyrim Workshop Preview - YouTube


----------



## Mazooka (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mit dem Modden gewartet bis der 1.4er Patch gekommen ist.
Nun ist die Modsammlung auf pcgames.de mittlerweile so überfüllt und unübersichtlich geworden, dass ich hier frage.
Welche Mods sind denn für euch wirkliche Must Haves? 
Von den ENB Mods gibts auch viel zu viele, welcher ist denn der Beste?

Hoffe, jemand den Nerv diese (wahrscheinlich schon oft gestellte) Frage zu beantworten. 
Grüße,
Mazooka


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile alle Mods wieder runtergeschmissen habe und nur noch mit veränderter Ini spiele.

Da gibt´s halt einiges was man selber ändern kann und was sich sofort sichtlich auswirkt. Das hat man dann selber in der hand so zu ändern , wie man mag. 

Ich empfehle da auch mal in den Extra "Ini-Thread" zu gucken, z.B. posting Nr. 426 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ium-user-tipps-und-tricks-43.html#post3905016

Ich hatte glaube ich vorher schon 12 verschiedene Mods drauf. Irgendwie bin ich aber wieder back to the roots. Nur Ini-Änderung , sonst nix. Gibt aber natürlich unzählige Möglichkeiten was zu verändern mit Mods. Gerade was Texturen, Gesichter, andere Rüstungen usw. angeht. Da kann man schwer was zu sagen, denn was der eine als Must have ansieht, ist für den anderen total überflüssig.

Ich brauche z.B. keine geschminkten Models als NPCs. Für manche unverzichtbar 

Ich würde sagen : Versuch´ einen Überblick zu kriegen, was Dir persönlich am wichtigsten ist und bastel Dir "Dein" Skyrim zusammen. Must have gibt´s eigentlich nicht.


----------



## klefreak (2. Februar 2012)

Ein guter Ansatzüunkt ist die TOP 25 Liste auf SKyrim nexus..

wenn man zb den HD Textures MOd isntalliert (Version 1.4) aht man eh schon das ganze Game optisch aufgehübscht


----------



## omega™ (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mittlerweile 2,04GB an Mods drin ^^ wobei nicht alle aktiviert sind.
Ich hab viele Texturen Mods drin unter anderem Skyrim HD - 2K Textures und Vurts Flora Overhaul.
Dann noch ein paar Rüstungen und so kleinigkeiten wie Alchemie leicht gemacht und natürlich die SkyUI und die dazu empfohlenen Ergänzungen...

Meiner Meinung nach hab ich zuviel drin ^^
Ich hoffe doch, dass ich am WE mal zum weiterspielen komme, mit meiner Magierin.


----------



## Mazooka (3. Februar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. 
Eine der ENB Mods nutzt also niemand? 

Und noch eine Frage zu der riesigen Skyrim HD Mod:
Muss ich zuerst diese einfüge oder erst die ganzen anderen Textur Mods? 
Oder sind die sowieso alle in der großen enthalten?^^


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2012)

@Mazooka
Ich benutze aktuell meine eigene ENB. (Nicht die aus dem Sig. Link) Die sieht ziemlich nach Standard Skyrim aus, mit etwas kräftigeren Farben und SSAO. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ium-user-tipps-und-tricks-40.html#post3897104

Die Skyrim HD Mod würde ich als erstes einfügen, damit ist vieles schon mal abgedeckt. Den Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus würde ich trotzdem noch drüber Kopieren.


----------



## Unleashed (3. Februar 2012)

Hey und zwar suche ich ein paar Mods, die die Texturen verbessern.Ich kenne ich glaube 2K Texture Pack oder so.

Wie sieht das mit der auslastung aus?Was verbraucht eig. höhere Texture auflösungen? Graka Speicher habe ich 3GB das sollte reichen sonst noch etwas?
Und wie viel Fps verliert man wohl damit?


----------



## schlenzie (4. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> @Mazooka
> Ich benutze aktuell meine eigene ENB. (Nicht die aus dem Sig. Link) Die sieht ziemlich nach Standard Skyrim aus, mit etwas kräftigeren Farben und SSAO. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/187085-inis-reloaded-userupdates-im-startpost-folgen-skyrim-tweak-sammelsurium-user-tipps-und-tricks-40.html#post3897104
> 
> Die Skyrim HD Mod würde ich als erstes einfügen, damit ist vieles schon mal abgedeckt. Den Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus würde ich trotzdem noch drüber Kopieren.



Hi

Ich dachte der Flora Mod soll vor dem Skyrim HD installiert werden?

Wo sind die unterschiede ?


----------



## Legacyy (4. Februar 2012)

Skyrim HD 2K ersetzt zwar nen Menge an Texturen, doch da sind manche einfach nicht soo toll. Deswegen sollte man den Flora Mod nachher installieren, da bei diesem einfach besser aussehende Texturen vorhanden sind (Meine Meinung jedenfalls). Man kann die Texture aber noch einzeln Vergleichen und dann entscheiden welche man behält, oder überschreibt.


----------



## octacore (4. Februar 2012)

wieder altes ENB/SMAA/FXAA Kombi draufgetan (basiert auf enhanced Shaders vanilla plus)


----------



## Legacyy (7. Februar 2012)

Open Cities Skyrim


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2012)

Hab die Vergleich-Screenshots von PCGH mit dem HighRes-Pack mal mit in den Startpost gepackt.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (8. Februar 2012)

lösung für das fehlerproblem im creation kit, wenn das spiel nicht in englisch installiert wurde:

im installationsverzeichnis die "SkyrimEditor.ini" öffnen und darin unter "[General]"
folgende zeile einfügen:

```
sLanguage=[COLOR="#FF0000"]GERMAN
```
die sprache ist der installation anzupassen.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> lösung für das fehlerproblem im creation kit, wenn das spiel nicht in englisch installiert wurde:
> 
> im installationsverzeichnis die "SkyrimEditor.ini" öffnen und darin unter "[General]"
> folgende zeile einfügen:
> ...


 Die von Bugthesda sind zu blöd, um *1* Wort anzupassen??? 
Die HD Sachen können mir eh gestolen bleiben. Da sind die HD Mods 1000x lieber, da von professionellen Leuten gemacht^^


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Februar 2012)

nicht ein wort, die ganze zeile

geht zwar auch ohne, indem man einmal abbrechen drückt aber das muss man dann bei jedem start machen. 
richtig verbockt haben sie nur die hd texturen, da gibts etliche blödefehler drin. aber auch dafür gibts imho bereits nen fanpatch im nexus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die von Bugthesda sind zu blöd, um *1* Wort anzupassen???


 

Zum Glück ist unser Sebastian NICHT so doof.   

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Midgard (10. Februar 2012)

Wo bitte findet man unter Steam den High Res Texture Pack? Kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## Primer (10. Februar 2012)

Unter "DLC"!


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Februar 2012)

ich find den pack auch nicht. das creation kit ist da, aber das high res pack nicht...


----------



## <Phoenix> (10. Februar 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=9106http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=9106

Der Hammer


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Februar 2012)

@EnergyCross





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Februar 2012)

Ladet das Texture Pack doch einfach bei CHIP.de runter: Skyrim: HD Texture Pack - Download. Geht viel schneller, als über Steam.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ladet das Texture Pack doch einfach bei CHIP.de runter: Skyrim: HD Texture Pack - Download. Geht viel schneller, als über Steam.


 

ich lade in steam im schnitt mit 3,5 mb/s.


----------



## Klein_Babe (10. Februar 2012)

Kann die EnergyCross auch mal in den Skyrim Sammelthread schauen vielleicht kannst du mir helfen?


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Kann die EnergyCross auch mal in den Skyrim Sammelthread schauen vielleicht kannst du mir helfen?


 

lösung steht im sammelthread


----------



## Juicebag (10. Februar 2012)

Ich kann seit dem Patch keine normalen Mods mehr installieren. Hätte nämlich unheimlich gern deutsche Schilder im Spiel. Hab dazu auch nen scheinbar guten Mod gefunden unter Plugins zu Skyrim, Oblivion und Morrowind - Scharesoft.de - ReMOSitory .

Nur klappt die Installation nicht wirklich, bzw. ich seh nichts davon im Spiel. Ist der Mod einfach zu alt und deshalb inkompatibel? Oder liegt das jetzt an Steamworks? Weil richtig installiert hab ichs.


----------



## Klein_Babe (10. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> lösung steht im sammelthread


 
Danke..ich hab noch eine Frage, wenn ich Skyrim mit dem HD Pack spielen möchte reicht es da ganz normal es über dem Launcher zu starten oder muss ich jedes mal extra auf DLC unter Links klicken um das zu starten?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Februar 2012)

@Klein_Babe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein_Babe (10. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank^^


----------



## Entelodon (12. Februar 2012)

hy leute,

ich lese andauernd "skyrim + sgssaa", doch bei mir will es nicht funktionieren... im treiber ist es an, doch da ändert sich gar nicht's... ich hatte keine lust den ganzen thread durchzulesen, aber könnt ihr mir ev. dabei helfen?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Februar 2012)

das muss für skyrim glaube ich zusätzlich auch noch per ini aktiviert werden.


----------



## Entelodon (12. Februar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> das muss für skyrim glaube ich zusätzlich auch noch per ini aktiviert werden.



dort finde ich nur den eintrag

bFXAAEnabled=0

...und fxaa ist nicht gerade die creme de la creme (weichzeichner)


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2012)

sgssaa ist soweit ich weiß nur bei Nvidia karten über den inspector möglich, bzw mit den 7000er AMD karten. mit anderen geht das leider nicht.
oder man benutzt die effect.txt Datei (vom ENB entwickler) für Skyrim, die schärft das bild etwas, sieht auch ganz gut aus. -> http://enbdev.com/effect_blursharpshift.zip


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Februar 2012)

Reicht nicht 4xAA und 16xAF ? Sieht sgssaa so viel besser aus ? Oder frisst das nur weniger Performance ?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal n Vergleichsbild hier reinstellen. Kann mir das grad nicht so vorstellen. Und leider hab ich den Inspector nicht installiert, bzw. kenn mich damit noch nicht aus.


----------



## Entelodon (12. Februar 2012)

sgssaa wäre mir lieber...  ich dachte für die 5xxx, 6xxx reihen haben die offizielle unterstützung von sgssaa in der dx9 api (mal abgesehen von stalker etc. )? naja...

trotzdem danke

edit: ich wollte einige screenshots mit sgssaa machen und FALLS es flüssig laufen sollte damit spielen...


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2012)

Also auf meiner HD 6950 funzt SGSSAA in Skyrim, jedenfalls hat das AF-Flimmern seitdem stark nachgelassen.

Edit: Radeon Pro zeigt Direct X9 an und damit läuft SGSSAA auf den 5xx0 und 6xx0er Karten


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2012)

Da hab ich doch glatt was durcheinander gebracht, bei DX9 funktioniert das ja 

Gibt jetzt auch Depth of Field für die ENB Benutzer: Skyrim Visual Immersion at Skyrim Nexus runterladen, die enbeffectprepass.fx ersetzen und dann hat man das DoF.
Sieht echt super aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2012)

Rated R Superstar schrieb:


> sgssaa wäre mir lieber...  ich dachte für die 5xxx, 6xxx reihen haben die offizielle unterstützung von sgssaa in der dx9 api (mal abgesehen von stalker etc. )? naja...
> 
> trotzdem danke
> 
> edit: ich wollte einige screenshots mit sgssaa machen und FALLS es flüssig laufen sollte damit spielen...


 
Du musst nur im CCC unter 3d Application Settings (Anwendungseinstellungen sollte das wohl auf deutsch heißen) den Schieber bei Anti Aliasing Mode auf Super Sampling stellen - so einfach geht das. Dann wird automatisch die Sample-Zahl die du im Skyrim-Launcher bei AA eingestellt hast, als SSAA-Modus verwendet.
Und mit 2 5870ern kannst du locker 4x SSAA zum Zocken verwenden, das hab ich auch an.


----------



## Entelodon (12. Februar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du musst nur im CCC unter 3d Application Settings (Anwendungseinstellungen sollte das wohl auf deutsch heißen) den Schieber bei Anti Aliasing Mode auf Super Sampling stellen - so einfach geht das. Dann wird automatisch die Sample-Zahl die du im Skyrim-Launcher bei AA eingestellt hast, als SSAA-Modus verwendet.
> Und mit 2 5870ern kannst du locker 4x SSAA zum Zocken verwenden, das hab ich auch an.



da wäre ich im leben nie darauf gekommen, das man den modus (SSAA) im treiber und die anzahl samples im launcher aktivieren muss... habe versucht alles über den treiber einzustellen, das klappte nicht... über das spiel ging nur msaa...

danke...


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab immernoch die Mods so installiert wie sie mir Legacyy vor einigen Wochen empfohlen hatte. Ich habe gerade die HD 2K Textures in der Version 1.4 installiert zuvor hatte ich noch Version 1.2 drauf. Bei der Installation von 1.4 habe ich einfach den Ordner Textures ins Skyrim Data Verzeichnis kopiert dabei wurden ca 270 Datein ersetzt als das Fenster kam mit dem Ersetzten. Habe ich den Mod so richtig installiert?


----------



## Primer (13. Februar 2012)

Jap, einfach die Dateien (Texturen) überschreiben. Einzig kann es passieren das du andere Texturen damit überschreibst. Wenn du zB den "Flora Overhaul" drauf hattest, könnte es passiert sein das einige der Texturen von diesem Mod überschrieben wurden. Abhilfe schafft das Simple drüber kopieren des "Flora Overhaul", quasi wie mit dem 1.4 Update des HD 2K. Folglich läuft das was du zuerst installierst Gefahr von anderen Texturen überschrieben zu werden. Daher Empfehle ich den HD 2K immer zuerst zu installieren und dann die Mods die sich um spezielle Bereiche kümmern und hier besser sind als der HD 2K. Andererseits ist alles besser als das Original^^
Ich zB habe diese Reihenfolge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, die Mods die bei mir vorher drauf waren sie folgende:

Coverwomen_look_
Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder
Improved_NPC_Clothing
Less_Blury_Ruins
RSE_High_Res
RWT_High
Skyrim_Weapon_Retex_Projekt

und dann noch den HD 1.4 Mod den ich durch den 1.2 ersetzt habe. Ich hoffe das die ganzen Mods auch aktiv sind.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die ganzen Mods auch aktiv sind.


wenn kein unterschied zu sehen ist, können die ja nicht so doll sein.


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist schon da bei den angegebenen Mods, nur habe ich den Unterschied von dem HD 2K Mod von Version 1.2 auf 1.4 noch nicht festgestellt.


----------



## Schkaff (14. Februar 2012)

da gabs mal vor kurzem ne mod, die die sichtweise bei regen reduziertz hatte... finde diese nicht mehr und weiß auch nicht wie die heißt. Wisst ihr irgendwas davon?


----------



## Primer (14. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist schon da bei den angegebenen Mods, nur habe ich den Unterschied von dem HD 2K Mod von Version 1.2 auf 1.4 noch nicht festgestellt.



Das liegt wohl daran das mit dem Patch meist eher unauffälligere Texturen ersetzt werden, die halt nicht so oft auftreten. Dir häufigsten und auffälligsten hat man ja meist bereits durch eine HD Variante ersetzt.



Schkaff schrieb:


> da gabs mal vor kurzem ne mod, die die sichtweise  bei regen reduziertz hatte... finde diese nicht mehr und weiß auch  nicht wie die heißt. Wisst ihr irgendwas davon?



zB More Rain ?


----------



## Klein_Babe (14. Februar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran das mit dem Patch meist eher unauffälligere Texturen ersetzt werden, die halt nicht so oft auftreten. Dir häufigsten und auffälligsten hat man ja meist bereits durch eine HD Variante ersetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> zB More Rain ?


 
Danke für deine Antwort, ich hab mir gestern nochmal einige Stellen im Spiel angeschaut, und ja der HD Mod ist bei mir drauf..hab ein wunderbares Bild mir macht das Spiel so viel Spass.


----------



## Schkaff (19. Februar 2012)

richtig, more rain.. naja is ganz nett  
aber was richtig geil geworden ist sind die landscape mods in letzen tagen(ein paar sind zwar schon länger her, aber dennoch essentiell!): ich liste mal hier ein paar auf die in der kombination sehr geil rüberkommen.

Better Forests and Environments at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Lush Trees at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
bigger trees falkreath (bisher nur im workshop, keine ahnung wieso) 
Enhanced Distant Trees at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Lush Grass at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
More Grass at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
ggf. beliebige texturmods(baum, grass, rinde, usw...)

wobei man beachten sollte dass die anforderungen teilweise im zusammenspiel miteinander (texturen, objekte, usw.) exponentiell erhöhen. vor allem "more grass" haut rein,(ca 5-7fps) aber in der wildnis siehts abartig gut aus.  

jetz bekommt man endlich das "wald-feeling", das bis dato mmn. nicht dagewesen ist. wenn man dazu noch mit WIS oder ähnlichen gameplay-mods hantiert. wirds echt recht interessant, da irgendwelche viecher, banditen, vampire, trolle, usw... auf einmal auf einen zurennen... brutal 

Jetzt sollte nur noch der Kompass deaktiviert werden, da der die gegner schon von weitem anzeigt, obwohl diese teilweise noch nicht in sichtweite sind.... Probierts aus, es lohnt sich!

gruß

nebenbei das hier Dragon Warrior Effects WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community ist ein äußerst nütliches tool, in dem man fast alle grafische effekte (kontrast, sättigung, blur, bloom, usw) ingame einstellen kann, ohne dass sich ein großer performance drop ausprägt. sehr zu empfehlen das teil!


----------



## der Ronny (19. Februar 2012)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man den Warzone -Civil Unrest Mod startet? Irgendwie stell ich ein wenig blöd an


----------



## Schkaff (19. Februar 2012)

skyrim launcher öffnen -> Dateidaten klicken -> gucken ob "warzones civil unrest.esp" mit einem haken versehen ist.
wenn kein eintrag vorhanden ist, installier es am besten mit dem Nexus mod manager. Ist einfach übersichtlicher und effizienter.
aber bisher läuft die mod recht instabil, deswegen würd ichs vorerst auf dauer nicht aktiveren. Rechne mit abstürzen  wird aber bestimmt noch ausgebessert. gruß


----------



## der Ronny (19. Februar 2012)

Nun, der Haken ist drin - nur ist nix von "Krieg" zu sehen. Die Welt ist wie immer. Muss man den Aufruhr auslösen?


----------



## Schkaff (19. Februar 2012)

naja "auslösen" in dem sinne dass du die gleiche zelle betrittst, sprich du solltest die npcs von weiterem sehen können, grob gesagt.  Guck mal auf die map, wo die schlachten lokalisert sind, und laufe genau dort hin.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Februar 2012)

Dwemer Certified at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Da kann man sich beliebig viele Dwemer schmieden und als begleiter nutzen. Hängt zwar von der Magiestufe ab, aber ne geniale Sache. Der Autor hat auch schon so was für Fallout gemodded, das ist ne RICHTIG gute Mod.


----------



## Schkaff (21. Februar 2012)

Wisst ihr wie man unter dieser mod Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details seine eigenen soundtracks hinzufügt`? hier wurden immerhin auch externe musikdateien implementiert.

und noch was: wie kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich ein beliebiges jpeg in das gesicht meines chrachters einfüge. Würde gerne mal als orginal-ich rumrennen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (21. Februar 2012)

@Schkaff
hast du beide teile der mod installiert?


----------



## Regza (21. Februar 2012)

Ist es normal dass Skyrim bei jedem Start immer was bei den Mods lädt ?? z.B hab ich "Enhanced Blood textures" gestern erst heruntergeladen , und nun steht im Launcher schonwieder " Downloading mod 8 of 11: Enhanced Blood textures" ........... Kann ja nicht sein dass es jeden Tag dicke Updates gibt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2012)

Normal checkt er nur , ob es updates gibt, oder der Mod noch up to date ist. Dem kann man entgehen, indem man in den offline Modus wechselt, nachdem man alle seine Wunschmods drauf hat.


----------



## Schkaff (21. Februar 2012)

@seb: jop habe beide teile draufgemacht, bekomme aber davon momentan nicht viel mit, da ich wegen diesem "civil unrest" mod sehr viele abstürze zu verzeichnen habe 


An diejenigen die den civil unrest mod nutzen: wieviel ram wird euch im taskmanager effektiv für die TES.exe angezeigt, wenn ihr euch mitten im getümmel befindet. Vram verbrauch wäre auch wissenswert?
(vorzugsweise uGrid=7,ohne HighResTexturePack von bethesta, alles ruhig andere bis zum anschlag,)


----------



## 90210 (21. Februar 2012)

* The Elder Scrolls 5 Tera-Mods für Skyrim wie wo Installieren ? 				*

hallo 


ich möchte gerne ein paar mods für The Elder Scrolls 5 installieren doch ich hab keinen Plan wo ich die Daten hin kopieren muss ​

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 21.02.2012 um 22:46 ----------

was sind den jetzt die besten mods oder kann man einfach alle installieren ohne das die sich Stören ?


----------



## HrMahlzahn (23. Februar 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:


> @seb: jop habe beide teile draufgemacht, bekomme aber davon momentan nicht viel mit, da ich wegen diesem "civil unrest" mod sehr viele abstürze zu verzeichnen habe
> 
> 
> An diejenigen die den civil unrest mod nutzen: wieviel ram wird euch im taskmanager effektiv für die TES.exe angezeigt, wenn ihr euch mitten im getümmel befindet. Vram verbrauch wäre auch wissenswert?
> (vorzugsweise uGrid=7,ohne HighResTexturePack von bethesta, alles ruhig andere bis zum anschlag,)



Hallo schkaff,

Ich hab jetzt auch die meiste zeit mit dem aktivieren und deaktivieren von mods verbracht. Zählt man diese zeit mit so, beschäftige ich mich mit skyrim wohl schon über hundert stunden. Ein paar der zuletzt aktivierten mods waren dann eben der offizielle hd-texturen dlc von bethesda sowie civil unrest. Es lief halbwegs, bis ich mich dann whiterun näherte und dort kahm es zu starken einbrüchen der bildrate. Dann habe ich die hd texturen von bethesda deaktiviert  und nun läufts auch rund um whiterun, mitten unter kämpfenden soldaten mit 30fps+. 

Bei dir scheint es aber an der hardware zu liegen, wenn ich mir die in deiner signatur so anschau. Mein pc schafft das grade noch so mit den ganzen kleineren und größeren modifikationen aber mit weniger starker hardware sollte man darauf verzichten. 

Bei mir laufen zur zeit unter anderem die 2k hd texturen, die ini's sind auf anschlag editiert , soweit ich dem nachgehen konnte, und mit ugrid 7, sowie realistic lighting with customization sieht das spiel toll aus. 

Dass man als besitzer älterer hardware die civil war mod nicht verwenden sollte, dazu wird in der beschreibung der mod geraten. 



90210 schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne ein paar mods für The Elder Scrolls 5 installieren doch ich hab keinen Plan wo ich die Daten hin kopieren muss



Wenn du mods von skyrimnexus.com geladen hast, so müsstest du den entpackten "data"-ordner laut der meist vorhandenen beschreibung in den jeweiligen zielordner kopieren. Wenn du dir auf skyrimnexus.com den nexus mod manager lädst, wird es wesentlich unkomplizierter für dich, eine mod zu aktivieren, da du sie über den downloadbutten bequem via nmm laden und dann von dort aus aktiveren und deaktivieren kannst.

Alternativ bietet sich die mod-datenbank auf steam an, die du über Bibliothek/skyrim/workshop durchstöbern nutzen kannst. Dort abonierst du die gewünschte mod und sie wird dir dann beim starten des skyrim launchers heruntergeladen und gleich aktiviert.


----------



## Mazooka (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin grade am verzweifeln.
Ich hab plötzlich nur noch ca 45 fps (vanilla) und hatte vorher mit Mods eig immer 60.
Kann das an den letzten Updates liegen? Diese sollten die Performance doch verbessern? 
Ich hatte vorher die rus Version aktiviert und habe diese auch gemoddet, nun hab ich diese jedoch löschen lassen und die deutsche Version aktiviert.
Kann es sein, dass noch irgendwelche Reste der alten Version sich noch auf dem Pc befinden?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen^^

Grüße,
Mazooka


Edit:
Hat sich erledigt^^
Hatte Umgebungsverdeckung "hohe Qualität" im Treiber eingestellt^^


----------



## spionkaese (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal ne Frage und hoffe das mir jemand von euch helfen kann:
Seit heute Nachmittag habe ich ENB mit einer schönen Config installiert.
Leider leiden unter den (verdammt geilen) DoF Effekten die FPS, meine 5850 limitiert stark (CPU-Last@25% bei 25 fps in Weißlauf).
Jetzt wollte testweise mal Skyboost probieren, aber laut der beim Start auftauchenden Fehlermeldung ist meine Version (1.4.21 oder so) nicht kompatibel.
Die in der Fehlermeldung, und auch auf der offiziellen Seite, erwähnte Version trägt den Zusatz "us", könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben?
Gibt es eventuell eine kompatible Version?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Primer (27. Februar 2012)

Sofern du den aktuellsten Patch drauf hast, brauchst du Skyboost eigentlich nicht mehr, zumal der glaube eher Richtung CPU "Entlastung" ging.
Ich glaube das da nicht mehr viel gehen wird.


----------



## spionkaese (27. Februar 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern du den aktuellsten Patch drauf hast, brauchst du Skyboost eigentlich nicht mehr, zumal der glaube eher Richtung CPU "Entlastung" ging.
> Ich glaube das da nicht mehr viel gehen wird.



In der neusten Version gibts weitere Optimierungen im Bereich der CPU + neuerdings auch etwas im GPU Bereich 
Edit:
Sorry, Leute,
ich hab grad die Lösung des Problems gefunden:
Ich hatte bei Steam das Beta Update aktiviert, was zur Versionsnummer 1.4.2*7* führt


----------



## Sahloknir (17. März 2012)

Moin,

Bin neu hier 
Und ich suche ein paar Rüstungen die auf den Bildern zusehn sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13378304/Skyrim532.jpg.htmlhttp://imgur.com/a/xh83v

Habe diejenige die die Bilder hochgeladen hat auch schon gefragt, bis jetzt leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Ich hoffe es ist erlaubt hier nach Mods zu fragen 

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## Pravasi (21. März 2012)

Weiss jemand,ob nach wie vor alle Mods mit dem Patch laufen,oder sind da irgendwelche Unverträglichkeiten bekannt?


----------



## Primer (22. März 2012)

Ob alle gehen kann ich nicht sagen, aber ENB und Sky UI (+nen Haufen Texturen) gehen nach wie vor gut...mir ist nur mittlerweile der Vram ausgegangen, was in Nachladerucklern beim drehen endet^^


----------



## TeddyBeer (25. März 2012)

Hi.

hätte ein paar Fragen zu Mods:

erstmal mein System:

CPU: Intel q9450 @ 2,67GHz
Graka: ATI Radeon 4870 512MB
Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo3-FR
RAM: Mushkin 4GB DDR2 800MHz
Netzteil: Coolermaster 520W Modular
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690
TFT: Samsung P2450H 24" 16:9 @1920x1080

Ich bin am Überlegen mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen um eben auch Texturenmods verwenden zu können.

Mir wurde eine 560ti empfohlen, da alles was besser ist (die neue AMD 7850, 560ti 448 cores etc.) durch meine CPU limitiert werden soll. Nun hat die 560ti nur 1GB VRAM. Reicht das für den ein oder anderen Mod, der das Game grafisch aufwertet? Oder sollten es mehr sein? Sind Mods mit Grakas in dieser Preisklasse überhaupt möglich?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2012)

Also mit Texturmods läuft der VRAM von 1GB bei mir schon sehr schnell voll. Ich würde für Skyrim eine Karte mit mehr als 1GB VRAM empfehlen.


----------



## Primer (25. März 2012)

Jup, wie oben bereits geschrieben: 1280MB ->Voll, daher auch Nachladeruckler. Drauf sind das HD Pack und viele andere Texturmods. Ich würde also mindestens zu 1,5-2GB greifen...wobei die 1,5Gb fast nur in den GTX580 verbaut sind. Also gleich nach 2GB Karten schauen. Sofern verfügbar, greife also ruhig zu ner HD7850, die is schneller als ne GTX560 Ti(non 448) und kostet ähnlich viel bei 2GB Vram.
Wenn es aber nicht drängt, warte noch ein paar Wochen, die Preise könnten sich mit steigender Verfügbarkeit noch etwas nach unten korrigieren und du hast dann auch ausreichend Auswahl an Karten die nicht dem Referenzdesign entsprechen. Wobei die 7850 preislich jetzt schon so ziemlich unschlagbar daher kommt.


----------



## TeddyBeer (25. März 2012)

Ok, danke euch.

Die einzige Sorge, die ich noch habe, ist, dass meine CPU zu schwach für die 7850er ist. Das wurde mir zumindest in einem anderen Forum gesagt. Daher würde sich der Aufpreis gegenüber der 560ti nicht lohnen.


----------



## Primer (25. März 2012)

Es ist doch momentan gar kein Aufpreis ggü der GTX560Ti vorhanden, die kostet mit 220€ genau soviel wie ne HD7850, wobei letztere schneller ist.
Die CPU würde ich nicht unbedingt überbewerten, zwar stimmt die Aussage mit dem Flaschenhals, aber Spiele sind in der Regel eine Last für die Grafikkarte. Wenn du nicht auf 60Fps Wert legst, kann man das durchaus vernachlässigen, unter 40Fps zu fallen wird da eher selten auftreten. Und das bezieht sich vorrangig auf einige Spiele wie Battlefield 3 und Skyrim ohne 1.4er Patch. Im Großen und ganzen macht es auch bei schwächerer CPUs wenig Sinn ne entsprechend schwache Grafikkarte zu kaufen, finde ich zumindest. Die GPU bleibt dir ja auch ne Weile erhalten, wenn du also irgendwann mal das Board wechselst hast du wenigstens gleich ne gute Karte in petto. Alternativ kannst du dich auch mal nach einer, für dein Board passenden, besseren CPU umschauen. Da der Sockel ausgelaufen ist dürfte man recht günstig an Leistungsstarke 775 CPUs kommen. Ob Sinn oder Unsinn must allerdings du entschieden.


----------



## TeddyBeer (25. März 2012)

Naja, die 560ti bekommt man mittlerweile schon relativ günstig, mit 1GB VRAM wohlgemerkt. Die PoV 560ti kostet zb knapp 180€. Ist also schon eine Ecke günstiger.

Eine neue CPU für den 775er will ich mir auf keinen Fall kaufen. Ich dachte mir eher, dass ich erstmal die wichtigere Graka austausche und dann irgendwann mit der CPU+MB nachziehe (dann IvyBridge o.a.). Mir wurde halt nur gesagt, dass es relativ wenig Sinn macht, sich Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen. Das sehe ich auch ein, aber ich bin nicht der Typ dafür, der seine Hardware schon nach kurzer Zeit gebraucht verkauft und aktuellere kauft. Meine jetzige 4870 zb wird im Sommer (wie der Rest des Systems auch) vier Jahre alt. Mit der neuen Graka will ich dementsprechend auch erstmal Ruhe haben (mit Abstrichen bei den Einstellungen selbstverständlich).


----------



## neflE (25. März 2012)

Hey Leute. Kurze Frage: wenn ich im NV-Treiber Vsync (für die TESV.exe) ausstelle, ist diese dann auch wirklich für Skyrim ausgeschaltet? 

Wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich Vsync für Skyrim dann aus?

Und morgen mach ich min dann mal auf die Jagt nach der Ursache für meine niedrigen FPS.
Hab irgendwie nur noch ~20 und das ist nicht wirklich flüssig -.- 
Und manchmal auch nur 15 oder weniger. Vran kann aber nicht voll sein, hab 2gb.

Naja morgen guck ich mal genauer.


----------



## Primer (26. März 2012)

TeddyBeer schrieb:


> Naja, die 560ti bekommt man mittlerweile schon relativ günstig, mit 1GB VRAM wohlgemerkt. Die PoV 560ti kostet zb knapp 180€. Ist also schon eine Ecke günstiger.
> 
> Eine neue CPU für den 775er will ich mir auf keinen Fall kaufen. Ich dachte mir eher, dass ich erstmal die wichtigere Graka austausche und dann irgendwann mit der CPU+MB nachziehe (dann IvyBridge o.a.). Mir wurde halt nur gesagt, dass es relativ wenig Sinn macht, sich Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen. Das sehe ich auch ein, aber ich bin nicht der Typ dafür, der seine Hardware schon nach kurzer Zeit gebraucht verkauft und aktuellere kauft. Meine jetzige 4870 zb wird im Sommer (wie der Rest des Systems auch) vier Jahre alt. Mit der neuen Graka will ich dementsprechend auch erstmal Ruhe haben (mit Abstrichen bei den Einstellungen selbstverständlich).


 
Deswegen würde ich auch nicht an der GPU sparen. Also wenns der Beutel zulässt, solltest du schon zur HD7850 greifen, ist aus meiner Sicht einfach das bessere P/L Verhältnis. (+15%/2GB/größeres OC Potenzial) 
Wie gesagt, sofern du nicht unbedingt jetzt kaufen musst, warte noch ein paar Wochen, die Preise können nur besser werden^^

@*neflE*
Eigentlich sollte der Treiber greifen. In den .ini kann ich keinen Vsync Eintrag finden und die Optionen geben das auch nicht her.
Du kannst aber prüfen ob das NV Profil im Spiel greift. Schalte in den Optionen mal das AF ab und im Treiber auf 16x. Sofern jetzt kein Texturmatsch zu deinen Füßen liegt dürfte auch das Vsync abgeschaltet sein, weil das Profil greift.


----------



## TeddyBeer (26. März 2012)

Gut, danke. Dann werde ich das so machen. In der Hoffnung, dass die Karten schon bald besser verfügbar sein werden und vor allem billiger sein werden


----------



## Ghostknight (1. April 2012)

Hey wollte vorgestern mal ein bisschen an meinem Skyrim "basteln" und wollte ein paar mods installiert bis jetzt sind es diese : 

Bathesda HD Texture 
A Quality World Map
Enhanced Blood Textures 
Enhanced Night Skyrim High Stars 
Realistic Lighting
Enbseries 
Fxaa tool
SKSE 
SkyUi
W.a.t.e.r Water and Terain enhancement Redux
Lush Grass 
Dovahkiin Hideout 

Habe aber speziell zum Beispiel in Flusswald meist 40-60 fps aber auch gern mal je nach Stelle und Sicht nur 25 fps. Wenn ich mich in Weißlauf oben an die Burg stelle und zum Baum runterschaue habe ich ~30 fps.Wüsstet ihr welche der Mods viel Leistung frisst bzw wie ich mehr FPS rausschlagen kann oder hat jemand schon eine schöne .ini ? Spiele nämlich grade auch ohne AA obwohl 2x nicht wirklich viel mehr Leistung gefressen hat hab aber zb auch schon versucht die Schatten resolution zu verringern auf 512/1024 von 1024/2048 und die ShadowRenderDistance(oder so ähnlich..) von 4000.000 auf 2000.000 brachte aber jetzt auch nicht den Performance schub den ich mir erhofft hatte oder habt ihr auch noch ein paar weitere empfehlenswerte Mods die evtl. weniger performance kosten oder garkeine ?

System : 
Amd Phenom x4 965 @ 3,8ghz
Sapphire 6870 1GB @ 980/1125 
8 GB 1333mhz ram 
580W Bequiet


----------



## Primer (1. April 2012)

Grundsätzlich wird dir wohl der Vram ausgehen. 1GB dürfte zu knapp sein. Weiter frisst natürlich der ENB am meisten Leistung, gerade wenn du das Ding im Vollausbau mit SSAO und Unschärfe fährst.
Die ShadowRes und Distanz kannst du getrost da lassen wo sie sind (2048-4096 / bis 8000), da sollte sich nicht viel bemerkbar machen, außer das mit höherer Distanz natürlich extrem hässliche Schatten entstehen^^

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Hat nun eigentlich mal einer ne MOD auf die Beine gestellt die die Shadowdistanz von der Verzerrung der Shadowmap irgendwie entkoppelt?


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2012)

Meine 6870 benötigt für das Game(patched und keine GFX Mods) bei 8xAA+16xAA @ 2048x1152, von oft bis konstant, Videospeicher jenseits ihrer 1gb onboard Bestückung. Das wird beim Switch von 4xAA auf 8xAA, durch einen >50% Frame Drop spürbar. K.A. ob das bei dem Game funzt aber man kann mit 1gb Vram bis zu 1,5gb Speicherbedarf gut kompensieren, wenn die Texturen explizit im Arbeitsspeicher gecached werden können. Mit Witcher 2 z.B ist das möglich. Whatever, 8xAA Supersampling + max. AF bei meiner Res. ist nix anderes als, Perle vor die Sau geworfen.


----------



## Primer (2. April 2012)

Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
*Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM by Brumbek*

Gibts auch im Steam Workshop.


----------



## jumpel (3. April 2012)

Hat irgendjemand Probleme mit dem Mod SkyUI? Also das neue Interface?
Wollte mir jetzt endlich auch mal mein Spiel etwas aufmöbeln aber auf der Homepage stand dass des aktuelle SKSE noch im Beta Stadium im Bezug auf die aktuelle Version des Spiels ist.

Gabs da bei euch in der Vergangenheit schonmal Stress wenn Steam das Spiel geupdatet hat und ihr den SkyUI schon zuvor installiert hattet?


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. April 2012)

@jumpel:
Meinst Du die Homepage der SKSE?
Das hast Du etwas falsch verstanden. Die aktuelle SKSE ist für den Skyrim 1.5.26.0.5 Beta-Patch programmiert worden, läuft aber auch anstandslos mit der aktuellen Version, da es keine Änderungen zum Beta-Patch gab.
Du kannst sie auf alle Fälle nutzen.
Die SKSE wird übrigens nur für die Filterfunktion der SkyUI genutzt, so dass wenn Du darauf verzichtest diese auch sonst nutzen kannst, wenn die SKSE noch nicht neu aufgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Schkaff (6. April 2012)

hallo ich habe 3 fragen zur schattendarstellung,

1) das eine betrifft die verpixelten schatten. ich weis dass dieses thema schon zuhauf diskutiert wurde. aber gibt es eine möglichkeit diese schatten glatter zu machen OHNE die folgenden werte zu erhöhen?
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowMapResolution=2048


2) kann man die distanz von der zeile  "bTreesReceiveShadows=1" irgendwo erhöhen?  hab zwar "bForceFullDetail=1" in der skyrim.ini aber funzt nicht wirklich. soll heißen ich will das die schattendarstellung bei bäumen schon aus weiterer entfernung greift. 

3) welcher befehlt reguliert die qulität der schatten? wenn ich z.b. rumlaufe sind die schatten in sagen wir 10m entfernung recht grob und werden dann ab 3 metern sofort detailiert dargestellt. das nervt mich ein bisschen. ich würde diesen effekt dass ich genauere schatten bekomme auf einen größeren radius setzen. (wenn das nicht all zuviel leistung kostet) welche zeile ist dafür gedacht? 

gruß


----------



## Primer (6. April 2012)

1) Also die effektivste Möglichkeit gute Schatten zu erhalten ist die "fShadowDistance", wenn du da 2000 rein knallst (8000 entspricht der Ultra-Einstellung) bekommst du ganz brauchbare Schatten. Das Problem ist die damit einhergehende, sehr kurze Sichtweise der Schatten (LOD). Bis heute musst du dich entscheiden ob du verpixelte Schatten, dafür aber mit hoher Sichtweite oder relativ glatte, jedoch mit sehr kurzer Sichtweite haben willst. Das hängt (angeblich) mit der Shadowmap zusammen, welche immer gleich groß ist und auf die Distanz gestreckt wird, aber ohne die Auflösung zu erhöhen. Es ist hier im Grunde auch egal ob du 2048 oder 4096 bei der Resi einstellst, der Effekt lässt sich leider nicht abstellen.
Weiter gibt es noch die "iBlurDeferredShadowMask" die mit Werten über 20 deutlich verschwommenere Schatten bietet, dadurch fällt die Verpixelung nicht mehr so stark auf. Unterm Strich bleibt dir aber nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.

2. Da kenne ich den Wert nicht. Es gibt aber zwei Mods welche sich wohl solcher Parameter bedienen. Enhanced Distant Trees und Enhanced Distant Terrain. Schau sie dir einfach mal an.

3. Wie bei 1, die "fShadowDistance". Bedenke aber das Problem mit der verpixelung der Schatten. Es gibt aber glaube noch einen Zwischenwert für das Shadow LOD, musst einfach mal in der .ini danach suchen, genau sagen kann ichs aber nicht. Schau einfach mal nach Parametern mit Shadow und LOD im Namen und gib die bei google(da musst nicht selbst probieren und 10mal starten) ein, da sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## Schkaff (6. April 2012)

okay zu 1) ist der befehl "iBlurDeferredShadowMask= 20" (statt 3) ein akzeptabler kompromiss. braucht aucah glaube ich nicht allzuviel rechenpower.

2) und 3) konnte man mit den zeilen beheben

fSpecularLODStartFade=10000.0000 (statt 1500)
fShadowLODStartFade=10000.0000 (statt 200)

macht echt was her. jetzt tauchen die schatten nichtt mehr langsam vor einem auf, sondern sind gleich voll dargestellt, ohne große auswirkungen auf performanceleistung. könnts ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## AchtBit (9. April 2012)

Probleme mit dem offiziellen HiRes Pack. Im Spielverlauf verlieren  Objekte ihre Textur. Nach ner Stunde fängts langsam an und ab dann  werden es immer mehr nackte Objekte(ohne Texturmap). Ich hab jetzt mal  probiert und rausgefingert, dass es nur die Texturen vom 1ten  Paket(Texturen für Personen und kleinere Objekte wie etwa Inventory)  und  betrifft, sprich das 2te Pack(Texturen für die Terrain und grössere  Objekte) geht fehlerfrei.

Das nervt. Liegt das event. am Grafik Treiber oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem ??



P.S. zum Schatten

iShadowMapResolution=4096 (die Grösse ist notwendig wenn du gleichzeitig  einen Bias < 0,2000 verwendest. Ergebnis, detailierte Schatten mit  feinen Konturen 
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500 (0,2500 bei 2048k Schatten und > 0,3000 bei 1024k) 
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=1 (je niedriger die Schattendetails desto höher  sollte der Verwischeffekt sein. 1 bei hoher Schattenauflösung bis max. 5  bei 1024k Schatten)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. April 2012)

Moin Leute ich habe mal ein paar Kleine fragen


A) Warum habe ich immer solche bescheiden Schatten auch wenn meine Ini die Schatten schon auf 4096 gestellt habe. Besonder die Schatten Kanten sind extrem schlecht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B) Welche der Mod die ich drauf haben heben sich gegen seitig auf ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



C) Welche Mods könnt ihr mir noch ans Herz legen.


----------



## Primer (22. April 2012)

A) siehe zB Post#670, wurde hier aber schon oft angesprochen.

B) Je die Mods von Wasser und Pflanzen "heben" sich gegenseitig "auf" (Beispiel). Tatsächlich überschreibt der zuletzt installierte aber immer den vorherigen (wenn man mit "Yes" die Überschreibung bestätigt). Also egal was du drauf lässt, es sieht immer besser aus als Vanilla. Problematisch kann es höchstens werden, wenn du die Mesh Daten eines Mods mit den Textur Daten des anderen nutzt, di sind dann eventuell nicht aufeinander abgestimmt. Wenn dus richtig machen willst, einfach die Mods in Richtung der Wichtigkeit draufhauen(Texturmods). Sprich du fängst mit dem "niederwertigsten" an und arbeitest dich zu dem mit höchster Priorität vor. Dabei würde ich spezialisierte Mods immer vorziehen. Wenn du beispielsweise einen HD 2K Mod draufhaust, erstezt er pauschal sehr viele Texturen, da die Mods für Pflanzen und Wasser jedoch spezialisierter, sprich schöner/besser sind, kommen diese erst danach drauf und überschreiben die Texturen des HD 2K Mods. Würdest dus umgedreht machen, würde der HD 2K die besseren Pflanzen und Wasser Mods überschreiben. 

C) Den HD 2K^^ 
Ansonsten hast du alle drauf die ich spontan noch empfehlen würde.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. April 2012)

A) Werde ich durch lesen ^^

B) Ich schaue immer an was geänder besonder bei dem Zwei Wasser Mods. Denn die eine gibt dem Wasser Mehr Texturen und die veränder das fies verhalten.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> C) Den HD 2K^^
> Ansonsten hast du alle drauf die ich spontan noch empfehlen würde.


 
Der HD-2K wird mit den anderen Mods zusammen aber wohl keinen Spaß mehr machen, da 1GB VRam da nicht reichen dürften...


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die HD 1_5 FULL Town vom Skyrim 2k Texturepack woanders hochladen? Egal von welchem Server und mit welchen Browser ich downloade, wenn der Download fertig ist bricht der download immer ab  Bei Firefox kommt das die Quelldatei nicht gelesen werden konnte. Chrome macht gar nix und bricht nach etwa 3 Minuten ab. Beim IE bricht er auch einfach ab.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand die HD 1_5 FULL Town vom Skyrim 2k Texturepack woanders hochladen? Egal von welchem Server und mit welchen Browser ich downloade, wenn der Download fertig ist bricht der download immer ab  Bei Firefox kommt das die Quelldatei nicht gelesen werden konnte. Chrome macht gar nix und bricht nach etwa 3 Minuten ab. Beim IE bricht er auch einfach ab.


 
Einfach dem nexus mod manager  nehmen bricht nie ab und geht super.



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Der HD-2K wird mit den anderen Mods zusammen  aber wohl keinen Spaß mehr machen, da 1GB VRam da nicht reichen  dürften...


 
Was die Städte an geht hast du leider recht ^^
Aber sonst mit 2xMSAA+2xT(r)SSAA bei 1680x1050 rennt alles noch flüssig. Ich wünschte mir man könnte denn Speicher der GPÙ erweitern wie Ram...ach es wäre zu schön !


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

> Einfach dem nexus mod manager nehmen bricht nie ab und geht super.


Habs versucht. Beim Versuch den Mod zu installieren sagt er das die Datei korrupt sei.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. April 2012)

Hast du andre Mods noch drauf ?


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hast du andre Mods noch drauf ?


 
Nen dicken Batzen anderer Mods, aber kein anderer beeinflusst die Texturen bzw die Grafik


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. April 2012)

Hau alles mal runter und lade nochmals per Mod Manager rein das siehst ja was wem wie beeinflusst


----------



## Robonator (23. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hau alles mal runter und lade nochmals per Mod Manager rein das siehst ja was wem wie beeinflusst


 
Tut sich nix, der Town-Teil scheint defekt zu sein. Egal ob ich alle Mods deaktiviere und dann versuche zu installieren oder nicht :/


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (25. April 2012)

habe es nun auch mal wieder installiert, nun bin ich leider nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden was so an mods geht. Kann mir mal einer nen screen von seinem Mods ordner schicken? Dachte so an Crimsion2.0 oder Propa


----------



## Primer (25. April 2012)

Hat Crimson doch bereist gemacht, sie Post #673. Ich Empfehle darüber hinaus noch den Skyrim HD - 2K Textures, sowie den Serious HD Retexture Skyrim (auch in der Reihenfolge installieren).


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> habe es nun auch mal wieder installiert, nun bin ich leider nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden was so an mods geht. Kann mir mal einer nen screen von seinem Mods ordner schicken? Dachte so an Crimsion2.0 oder Propa


 
Ich würds gern tun, allerdings hab ich auch ein paar Mods aus der 18er Abteilung drin


----------



## AchtBit (29. April 2012)

ERs gibt seit Patch1.2 auch noch ne Kleinigkeit zu beachten. Es werden nicht wie vorher, lose Data Dateien vor den DLC Paketen geladen sondern umgekehrt. Das bedeutet lose eingefügte Daten überscheiben etwaige Dateien in den Paketen


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (29. April 2012)

hiho, ich habe ein kleines problem...habe skyrim auch mal wieder rausgekramt und mods installiert. Läuft auch soweit alles butterweich und schaut hammer aus. Allerdings habe ich beim erstellen von gegenständen immer einen freeze, es hilft nur noch skyrim beenden. Also sobald ich auf "R" drücke freezt das spiel bzw ich kann es nicht drücken, aber die maus bewegt sich noch.
hat einer ne idee, nen fix oder sowas? Habe keine lust alles neu zu machen, mein skyrim ordner ist schon 16GB groß^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. April 2012)

Grüße !!

Leute mal eine frage kann das sein wenn man eine FXAA mod drauf hat das dann keine MSAA oder TSAA mehr geht ?
FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## jumpel (1. Mai 2012)

Moin!

modded eigentlich jemand von euch selber?
Ich suche jemand der die "Human Needs" Mod ins Deutsche übersetzen kann. Der Macher selber weiß nicht wie es geht.
An wen könnte man sich da wenden?


----------



## Scornage (7. Mai 2012)

Bräuchte auch jemanden der mir eine Rüstung als Standalone machen kann, krieg das nicht gebacken.


----------



## Banane5 (9. Mai 2012)

so allgemein was haltet ihr von dem dlc texture mod, den, soweit ichs verstanden habe, bethesda offiziell bereitstellt?
ist der ganz gut oder gibt es deutlich besseres? habe leider null erfahrung mit mods und installiere den oben genannten gerade über steam
MfG banane5


----------



## Robonator (9. Mai 2012)

Ich find der 2k Mod sieht hübscher aus


----------



## Memphys (13. Mai 2012)

einfach beides... der 2k-Mod (mMn. der bessere) wird nach dem DLC-Pack geladen weil er direkt im Ordner ist (ohne .esp) und die 2k-Texturen sind damit eher zu sehen als die vom DLC.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Mai 2012)

ENB Customizer at Skyrim Nexus
Ne ganz einfach GUI zum einstellen. Damit bekommt JEDER seine settings hin^^


----------



## AchtBit (23. Mai 2012)

Der HD DLC ist schon nice aber leider scheint die GFX Engine über keine eigene Speicherverwaltung zu verfügen. Bei einem Game, dass quasi eine, seitens der Software, unlimitierte Menge Texturdaten addressiert, eine grob fahrlässiges Vergehen. Das Systemfilecache arbeitet standardmässig zu nachlässig sobald das phy. Limit der HW erreicht wird. Die Datenintigrität im Filecache, bewertet das System als flüchtig. Solche Daten werden asyncron verarbeitet. Die dirty write back - Methode, ausser bei MS SQL u.a. sensiblen Daten Apps die explizit syncron Cachen, ist sonst standard.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ist der Speicher und die CPU ständig am Limit, dann passiert das Unvermeidbare, das System will genau die Daten lesen, bei welchen der Cache das 'Zurückschreiben' angefangen aber noch nicht beendet hat. Normal ist das kein Problem, weils nicht die Optik beinflusst sondern nur Benutzerdaten, die dann halt nicht aktuallisiert werden.  Im Game sieht man den Fehler aber optisch und er steckt alle anderen Texturen, die folgeadressiert im gleichen Speicherbereich liegen, über kurz oder lang, damit an. 

Vom Auftreten des ersten Problems bis zum Absturz vergehen nicht mehr wie 5 Gebietswechsel.  Das zeitliche auftreten des Problems ist vom, RAM + VRAM gesamt und den privaten Gesantspeicherbedarf(tatsächlich begehbare Menge) der Game Daten. Bei mir ca. 10 Gebietswechsel bis die Grösse vom Filecache(ab 1,5gig) am verwendeten Systemspeicher(1,2gig) ankommt und max. 2/3 vom VRAM verwendet.  

Mehr VRAM = lang bis 'worsed case scenario'  weniger Systemspeicherlast , demzufolge viel Datenverkehr möglich bis erste temp. Auslagerungen vom Cache kommen und der Countdown zum Absturz beginnt
Mehr RAM =  lang bis 'worsed case scenario' viel Datenverkehr möglich bis erste temp. Auslagerungen vom cache kommen und der Countdown zum Absturz beginnt

Um dem Bug völlig auszuschliessen, muss das Game komplett mit allen Gebieten, pauschal etwa 2/3 RAM Speicher und 2/3 VRAM Speicher, voll begehen können. Eine Verschiebung irgendwelcher Daten vom Cache in die Auslagerung ist dann unwahrscheinlich. 

Ich hau mir jetzt Trick 17 rein. Von 4gig Ram auf 8gig Ram, wo 6gig als PAE RAM Drive den kompletten virtuellen Speicher des System im RAM fassen. Mein XP darf dann nur da drauf Swappen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Lesezugriff auf eine Datei im Schreibvorgang klatscht, ist dann 100 mal geringer. Ich denk damit wird der Fehler bis zu 10x seltener. Solang spielt ehe ka Sau am Stück


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Mai 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Der HD DLC ist schon nice aber leider scheint die GFX Engine über keine eigene Speicherverwaltung zu verfügen. Bei einem Game, dass quasi eine, seitens der Software, unlimitierte Menge Texturdaten addressiert, eine grob fahrlässiges Vergehen. Das Systemfilecache arbeitet standardmässig zu nachlässig sobald das phy. Limit der HW erreicht wird. Die Datenintigrität im Filecache, bewertet das System als flüchtig. Solche Daten werden asyncron verarbeitet. Die dirty write back - Methode, ausser bei MS SQL u.a. sensiblen Daten Apps die explizit syncron Cachen, ist sonst standard.
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ist der Speicher und die CPU ständig am Limit, dann passiert das Unvermeidbare, das System will genau die Daten lesen, bei welchen der Cache das 'Zurückschreiben' angefangen aber noch nicht beendet hat. Normal ist das kein Problem, weils nicht die Optik beinflusst sondern nur Benutzerdaten, die dann halt nicht aktuallisiert werden.  Im Game sieht man den Fehler aber optisch und er steckt alle anderen Texturen, die folgeadressiert im gleichen Speicherbereich liegen, über kurz oder lang, damit an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


>


 
Geschrieben wie einer dieser unverstädnlichen Wikipedia Artikel, aber dennoch denke ich im Grunde verstanden zu haben was er da erzählt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2012)

Verstanden habe ich das auch etwas aber was soll das ?


----------



## AchtBit (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist der Mängelbescheid zum HD Texturen DLC. 

D.h. es treten ua. verschiedene, User HW spezifische, GFX Bugs auf. Ein 'fire and forget' Packet von Bethesda. Weil der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar ist und somit alles mögliche dafür, ausser natürlich der DLC, zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. 
Das ist ganz sicher auch die einzige Option die von Bethesda ausdrücklich ohne Gewähr ausgeschlossen ist. 

Notfalls könnte man Bill G. den schwarzen Peter für ' zu schlampige Datensicherheit ' überantworten. 

Das nimmt aber dann kein Ende zw. MS und Bethesda weil beide gleichermassen das, Hin und Her schieben, beherrschen. Bei dem Spiel wird gemeinerweise der User zum 'schwarze Peter'.


----------



## M1911 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Morgen kommt Skyrim per Amazon (Leider bringt mir die DVD Edition wegen Steam nichts, aber bei TES kauf ich die Spiele immer voll) und ich brauche paar wichtige Modtipps.
Also ich will das Spiel erst durchspielen und nicht ewig rummoden aber paar wichtige Sachen vorallem Texturen sollten schon geändert werden^^
Welche wichtigen Sachen "müssen" drin sein?


----------



## Placebo (2. Juni 2012)

Für den Anfang reicht auch erst einmal der offizielle (kostenlose) Textur-DLC, der verbessert schon einiges. Noch zu empfehlen finde ich Sounds of Skyrim (verbessert die Atmosphäre) und später irgendwann einmal eine ENB-Mod.
Oder sieh einfach bei den Top 100 nach und such dir das Beste raus


----------



## M1911 (2. Juni 2012)

Ah danke,
Ich nehm warscheinlich das HD Pack,Sounds und SkyUI, da ich das Konsolenmenü nicht gut finde.
Vll noch kleinere Sachen die die Spielbalance nicht ändern.

Noch was: Ich will das Spiel umbedingt auf Englisch spielen, wie muss ich da vorgehen und was muss ich beachten?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2012)

M1911 schrieb:


> Ah danke,
> Ich nehm warscheinlich das HD Pack,Sounds und SkyUI, da ich das Konsolenmenü nicht gut finde.
> Vll noch kleinere Sachen die die Spielbalance nicht ändern.
> 
> Noch was: Ich will das Spiel umbedingt auf Englisch spielen, wie muss ich da vorgehen und was muss ich beachten?


 Das Skyrim HD 1.5 ist momentan  das beste, was du als komplettpaket bekommen kannst. WATER ist noch ganz gut und der ganze "Kleinkram" ist auch hilfreich^^

Für die englische Sprache einfach per Steam auf Englisch umstellen und der lädt die Dateien runter.


----------



## M1911 (2. Juni 2012)

Okay, kann ich das Spiel also mit der DVD installieren und danach die Englischen Sprach & Texturdateien runterladen?
Dann werden die deutschen Datein überschrieben und wenn was übrigbleibt sind paar Brocken noch Deutsch


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Eher nicht Wenn du aber wiede auf Deutsch umstellen willst (Rechtsklick auf das Spiel-->Eigenschaften) darfst du wieder alles neu laden weil Steam immer die gewählte Sprachdatei lädt und die vorhandene löscht


----------



## M1911 (2. Juni 2012)

ah stimmt ja, hab ich bei css immer gemacht, da gibt es aber auch kaum files.
Jetzt wart ich aber auf den Postboten


----------



## Primer (2. Juni 2012)

Wichtig ist, sobald du das Spiel installiert und zur aktuellen Version geupdatet hast, mach nen Backup des gesamten Ordners. Damit kannst du schnell wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Ansonsten: Allgemein und was zum Thema Texturmods.

EDIT: Gibts nun eigentlich nen Fix für die Schatten oder muss man sich immer noch zwischen Distanz und Kriseln entscheiden?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2012)

Einfach ein Backup der deutschen Sprachdateien machen, geht viel einfacher als neu runterladen^^

Zum Thema Schatten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VteXEfs6_Ww

Die aktuelle ENB Version macht da ne gute Sache, hier noch mal Vergleichsbilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-417.html#post4216541


----------



## Primer (2. Juni 2012)

Also gut sehen sie aus, aber wie stehst da um die Entfernung. Muss man dafür wieder eine verkrüppelte Sichtweite in Kauf nehmen oder kann ich auch den guten 8000er Wert in die .ini schreiben?


----------



## M1911 (2. Juni 2012)

Wie installiere ich den HD 1.5 Texturenmod? Ich hab die einzelnen Sachen wie Town Misc Landscape runtergeladen aber wenn ich sie einzeln mit den Mod Manager installiere steht 4 mal HD 1.5 da und ich kann es irgendwie nicht installieren?


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also gut sehen sie aus, aber wie stehst da um  die Entfernung. Muss man dafür wieder eine verkrüppelte Sichtweite in  Kauf nehmen oder kann ich auch den guten 8000er Wert in die .ini  schreiben?


 Das sind ALLE Schatten die verbessert werden, egal wie hoch/niedrig der wert ist. Du kannst dann auch 16000 nehmen, wenns der PC schafft^^


M1911 schrieb:


> Wie installiere ich den HD 1.5 Texturenmod? Ich hab die einzelnen Sachen wie Town Misc Landscape runtergeladen aber wenn ich sie einzeln mit den Mod Manager installiere steht 4 mal HD 1.5 da und ich kann es irgendwie nicht installieren?


 Ich benutz keinen Mod Manager... ich hab einfach den Texture Ordner nach \Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\ kopiert. Dann werden die automatisch geladen.
Für den Rest nehm ich den Skyrim Workshop... find ich viel praktischer, als der Mod Manager^^


----------



## M1911 (2. Juni 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich benutz keinen Mod Manager... ich hab einfach den Texture Ordner nach \Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\ kopiert. Dann werden die automatisch geladen.
> Für den Rest nehm ich den Skyrim Workshop... find ich viel praktischer, als der Mod Manager^^



Hab ich gemacht aber die Texturen sind immer noch eine Frecheit 
Also irgendwie ist die Grafik allgemein nicht besser als bei Oblivion. Ich find Oblivion hat sogar schärfere Texturen^^
Die Animationen sind immer noch billig aber es macht trotzdem riesen Spaß !
Ich lad mir jetzt mal den offizielen HD Texturenpack runter und bügel den HD 1.5 dann drüber.


----------



## wastel (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

benötigt man eigentlich den 4GB Patch noch oder wurde der schon in eines der letzten Updates mit "eingebaut"?

Gruss
Wastel


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juni 2012)

Der wurde schon vor langer Zeit per Patch integriert.


----------



## Unleashed (18. Juni 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das sind ALLE Schatten die verbessert werden, egal wie hoch/niedrig der wert ist. Du kannst dann auch 16000 nehmen, wenns der PC schafft^^
> 
> Ich benutz keinen Mod Manager... ich hab einfach den Texture Ordner nach \Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\ kopiert. Dann werden die automatisch geladen.
> Für den Rest nehm ich den Skyrim Workshop... find ich viel praktischer, als der Mod Manager^^



Was nutzt du denn alles für Mods?

Da zu ein Ähnliches System besitzt wie ich kann ich mich ein wenig an dich Orientieren.Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen auch meine 2. GTX 580 und dann mal sehen.Suche eig. nur Texture und Graka Mods.^^


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Mods sind die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Static Mesh Improvment
Light Placement Fix
Realistic Lightning
Skyrim HD (aktuellste)
eigene ENB 

Das TAZ_Lightning ist nur für ENB wichtig, damit der Rauch/Nebel richtig dargestellt wird.


----------



## Unleashed (18. Juni 2012)

Okay danke für die Auflistung.

Hasst du konstante flüssige FPS?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2012)

Warum nutz hier nicht dem Nexus Mod Manager ?
Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2012)

@Unleashed
Hab damit knapp 45fps. Läuft gut das Spiel.

@Crimson
Hab das alles über den Steam Workshop installiert (bis auf Skyrim HD und die ENB). Viel einfacher, als der NMM, da automatisch geupdated wird^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2012)

Dafür gibt´s bei Nexus 10 mal mehr Mods und auch die besseren, da der Workshop eine Größenbegrenzung hat. Die besten Mods hab ich bisher auf Steam Workshop nicht gefunden. Bestimmte Häuser gibt´s da z.B. gar nicht ... nur mal als ein Beispiel.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2012)

Klar gibts beim Nexus viel mehr... viel mehr an schrott, was keiner haben will. Jeden Tag kommen "neue" Mods, die es bereits besser gibt. die 1000e neue Frisur, der 1000e Texturmod, usw. 
Beim Workshop gibts weniger Mods, aber dafür qualitativ bessere.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.06.2012 um 12:04 ----------

HiAlgoBoost FPS Performance Accelerator at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Funktioniert super


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Juni 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Beim Workshop gibts weniger Mods, aber dafür qualitativ bessere.


 
Nee, tut mir leid, aber da muss ich mal widersprechen. Nicht dass Du mich falsch verstehst, ich befürworte mittlerweile Steam ( war früher eher Steam Gegner ) und fand die Idee des Workshop super, weil einfach für den User. Aber leider hapert´s an der Umsetzung, denn Steam hat im Workshop so einige Grenzen eingebaut, die dafür sorgen , dass mancher richtig gute Mod dort gar nicht veröffentlich werden kann.

Am Anfang hab ich auch immer gesagt : "Ich brauch nur den Workshop, Nexus ist unnötig". Den Nexus Manager nutze ich auch immer noch nicht, sondern installiere die Mods von nexus manuell. Aber wenn man sich mal richtig damit beschäftigt und auch mal Moddern zuhört, merkt man wie vermurkst der Workshop leider ist. Leider , weil ich gern gesehen hätte, dass auch größere , gute Mods dort hochgeladen werden können. Schade dass dies nicht möglich ist.

Klar, wo viel Quantität ist, ist leider auch mehr Schrott dabei und es wird schwieriger die guten Sachen für sich und seinen Geschmack rauszusuchen. Diese ganzen Frisurmods usw. brauch ich auch nicht.

Ich konzentrier´ mich da auf wenige Sachen, die dann aber richtig was bringen.

Z.B. hab ich eins meiner Lieblingshäuser ( inkl. dem ganzen Umfeld , Pferdekoppel, Hunde, Follower, Story usw. ) noch nicht im Workshop entdeckt. Das gibt es dort einfach nicht. Bei Nexus gibt es solche Sachen aber, da dort nicht so hart begrenzt wird, was hochgeladen werden kann. bei Nexus gibt es durchaus Mods , die mit viel Liebe zum Detail und Herzblut gemacht wurden, was man ihnen auch anmerkt. Da ist keinesfalls nur Müll zu finden, sondern auch richtige Perlen. Man muss nur die richtigen suchen und finden. Das ist aber im Workshop im Grunde genauso, nur dass dort halt nicht alles hochgeladen werden kann.
So gesehen fehlen dort wirklich sehr viele Sachen, die es bei Nexus einfach gibt. Ich finde wirklich gut, dass es Nexus gibt, ohne etwas gegen den Workshop zu haben. Nur hätte der Workshop besser werden können. Leider haben sie das irgendwie vermurkst. Ich weiß nicht was diese Größenbegrenzung soll. Vielleicht hatte Steam Angst vor zu viel traffic ? Ist andererseits bei dem traffic den sie sonst so haben nur n Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist.  Ist ja auch im Grunde egal. Jedenfalls gibt es die Sachen bei Nexus, die ich haben will  und im Workshop gibt es sie nicht  ... ... leider ...


----------



## Schkaff (28. Juni 2012)

mal am rande: wieviel Vram sollte eine gpu haben um high-res-texture mods, ini-tuning, enbseries, usw... bewältigen zu können. 1GB sind definitiv nicht ausreichend meiner damaligen erfahrung nach. Und ich wage zu behaupten das 2gb schnell die reserven ausgehen......hat jemand erfahrungen mit 4gb gemacht?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2012)

Habe auch nur einen 1GB Vram und muss sagen ich hatte nur HD Mods drauf bei 1680x1050 plus 2xMSAA+8TSAA und auch Ini mods und alles aber es hat gereicht du brauch einfach nur genug Rechnenpower. 

Klar ab einen Punk habe ich auch gemerkt das der Speicher nicht reicht aber 2/3GB Vram reicht dicke.


----------



## deeps (28. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel stuerzt bei mir nurnoch ab seit es diese ganzen Mods gibt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juni 2012)

Tipp: 

Bei Fallout 3/NW hilft der 4GB Luncher

Sollte helfen !
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/searchresults/?


----------



## Unleashed (29. Juni 2012)

So etwas gibt es nicht in Skyrim glaube ich nicht mehr, weil die Entwickler mit einen Patch schon 4 GB unterstützen.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas gibt es nicht in Skyrim glaube ich nicht mehr, weil die Entwickler mit einen Patch schon 4 GB unterstützen.



Da liegst du vollkommen richtig. 

@topic: Was bevorzugt ihr? Skyrim HD 2k Texturen oder Realistic Overhaul?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juni 2012)

Hd2k !


----------



## Schkaff (29. Juni 2012)

jo hd2k is besser, aber verschlingt vram zum frühstück. realistic overhaul war glaub etwa gediegener, v.a. bei der mid-res variante.

könntet ihr vllt nachschauen wieveil vram effektiv gespeist wird, falls ihr die hd2k und/oder weiter high-res texture packs (klamotten, usw...)? Das ganze am besten bei 1920x1080. Außerdem wäre ich gespannt wie intensiv sich der vram bei 5 bzw 7 verhält (konkrete Zahlen)


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:
			
		

> jo hd2k is besser, aber verschlingt vram zum frühstück. realistic overhaul war glaub etwa gediegener, v.a. bei der mid-res variante.
> 
> könntet ihr vllt nachschauen wieveil vram effektiv gespeist wird, falls ihr die hd2k und/oder weiter high-res texture packs (klamotten, usw...)?



Werde heute Mittag mal testen. Kriege mein System auf unter 20 fps, wenn ich es drauf anlege (Transparenz-SGSSAA )


----------



## Schkaff (29. Juni 2012)

sauber. bin mal echt gespannt auf die ergebnisse. Vor allem wegen der 670er^^


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

also nachdem mir weniger Zeit bleibt als gedacht, habe ich nur mal kurze Tests durchgeführt mit folgenden Mods:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu kommen noch Skyrim HD 2k-Texturen (alle Teile manuell installiert, deshalb im Mod Manager nicht sichtbar) sowie 4k(!)-Texturen für die Berge (sieht genial aus und ebenfalls manuell installiert).

erster Durchlauf:

1920x1080 8xMSAA 16xAF fps durchgehend bei 60 (VSync an) und GPU-Auslastung im Freien bei ~65% (In Städten und Innenräumen weniger). VRam-Nutzung bis 1,6GB (habe mehr erwartet)

zweiter Durchlauf:

Downsampling 2880x1620 8xMSAA 16xAF fps bei Minimal 35, Karte läuft aber am Limit (durchgehend 99% Auslastung sowie VRam-Nutzung bis zur Schmerzgrenze -> Vollbelegung)

Karte boostet bis 1124MHz


----------



## Schkaff (29. Juni 2012)

an downsampling hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht muss ich zugestehen. 

Der performance drop von ca. 40% hat aber primär seinen ursprung in der rechenleistung, als in der Vram Ausnutzung würde ich meinen, so dass an dieser Stelle mehr Vram keinen performance boost bei diesen uber-settings nach sich ziehen würde. Nachladeruckler hattest du keine verspürt?

Ich kann mich nur noch allzu gut erinnern wie mein spiel erst anfing zu ruckeln und dann abstürzte, sobald sich im freien viele npcs/viecher getummelt haben, was mit dem CivilUnrest mod (der m.m.N essentiel ist) ein leichtes unterfangen darstellt. mein 1gb Vram war ergo schon sehr schnell voll. Hinzu muss ich sagen dass nur 2gb normaler ram dem ganzen den rest gegeben hatte^^. Hatte aber schon im Vorfeld vor in absehbare Zukunft die gleichen Komponenten wie deine zu verbauen. Daher meine Neugier^^


----------



## derkracher (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community.. 

ich wollte gerne wissen, ob einer von euch weiss, wie dieser Mod für Skyrim heisst! 

Siehe Screenshot.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Primer (2. Juli 2012)

JPRG meets West RPG oder wie^^
+1

Aber falls du die Mod findest, würde mich mal interessieren wie die Haare animiert sind, weil so lang gibts die im Original ja nicht.


----------



## ManChild (2. Juli 2012)

derkracher schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH Community..
> 
> ich wollte gerne wissen, ob einer von euch weiss, wie dieser Mod für Skyrim heisst!
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn den Screenshot her?


----------



## Placebo (2. Juli 2012)

Würde z.B. in den Nexus-Foren o.ä. noch einmal nachfragen, da könntest du vielleicht mehr Glück haben.


----------



## derkracher (2. Juli 2012)

ManChild schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Screenshot her?



Den Link hat die PCGH hochgeladen... Ich hoffe sie können uns sagen woher bzw. was das für ein Mod ist.

hier der Link http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/07/Skyrim_per_Mod.jpg


----------



## derkracher (2. Juli 2012)

derkracher schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH Community..
> 
> ich wollte gerne wissen, ob einer von euch weiss, wie dieser Mod für Skyrim heisst!
> 
> ...




Habs gefunden...

Musste erst auf irgendwelchen japanischen Sites rumscrollen.. aber was tut man nicht alles..

Hier der Link zu Seite...

XiNAVRO's Conversions for Skyrim

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## ManChild (5. Juli 2012)

Hier gibt es noch eine coole Mod (hab sie noch nicht ausprobiert). 
Finishing Moves Always at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Munro22983 (9. August 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste mit Must Have Mods? (Mit heutiger aktualität?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2012)

Für besser Optik würde ich sagen schau dir die an !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTA 3 (24. August 2012)

So habe jetzt folgende Mods installiert:

1.) A Qualitiy World Map
2.) Skyrim Script Extender 
3.) SkyUI
- alles mit NMM

Benutze derzeit den offiziellen HD Update + Dawnguard DLC.

Habe jetzt vor mich um Flora und Grafik + Texturen zu kümmern. 
Werde wahrscheinlich dieses STEP-Tutorial verwenden. Oder gibt es schon was neueres ?


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall "Sounds of Skyrim" (am Besten alle Teile) installieren - würde ich so mancher Grafik-Mod vorziehen! Sonst passt die Liste von Crimson eigentlich ganz gut.

______________

Weiß jemand, ob man bei ENBs das Ambient Occlusion und Indirect Lighting auf die Entfernung herunterregeln bzw. ausstellen kann? Sieht bei Felsen nämlich nicht immer Toll aus


----------



## Legacyy (25. August 2012)

Sounds of Skyrim ist einer DER besten Mods, die ich je für Skyrim gesehen hab  Absolute Empfehlung. Und mit der ingame GUI auch super einstellbar.
Auch wichtig: 
Unofficial Skyrim Patch at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Project Reality - Climates Of Tamriel - Weather - Lighting at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


AO und IL kann man nur "Aus" oder "An" schalten. Oder die Einstellungen mal posten und ich guck mal drüber^^


Spoiler



so siehts grad bei mir in der enbseries.ini aus:

[SSAO_SSIL]
UseIndirectLighting=true
UseComplexIndirectLighting=true
SamplingQuality=2
SamplingRange=0.1
FadeFogRangeDay=10.0
FadeFogRangeNight=10.0
SizeScale=0.4
SourceTexturesScale=0.4
FilterQuality=2
AOAmount=0.6
ILAmount=0.7


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2012)

Gibt es noch ne gemeim Mod die sich lohnt die man mir ans Herz legen könnte ?!
Diese Mods habe ich schon drauf !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte mal euren Rat und zwar habe ich Skyrim für PS3 was von der Optik wie Augenkrebs aussieht  sowie die ganzen Lags die durchgehend im Spiel auftertten, kein Wunder hammer Spiel auf alter Hardware .
Ich hole es mir jetzt für PC mit der .ini bin ich vertraut durch Fallout 3, mir geht es mehr um die Mods vorallem welche sich lohnen und welche auch zu gebrauchen sind, Problem ist mein VRam 1GB leider .

Also zocke 1920x1200 mit 16xAF sowie 4xAA und Settings auf Ultra, müsste die 5870@Wakü und O.C. eigentlich packen dazu ein I5-750@Wakü auf 3,6Ghz oder mein I3-540 bei dem geht wesentlich mehr über ( 4Ghz ) da das Spiel ja nur 2 Kerne unterstützt, weis nicht welcher besser geeignet währe, in der .ini gibt es für mich ein paar Einstellungen die sehr wichtig sind .

Was für Mods könnt ihr empfehlen was nicht so sehr denn VRam belastet, es sollten schon Textur-Mods sein für eine allgemein schönere Optik, auf andere Mods wie für besondere Charaktere und denn ganzen kram kann ich gut verzichten, es soll einfach nur sehr schön aussehen, Wasser, Spiegelung im Wasser, Schatten, Himmel, Gelände usw. sollten aufpoliert werden.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja mit welchen Programm kann ich am besten denn VRam beobachten vorallem im Spiel, gibt es da ein gutes auser MSI Afterburne usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2012)

Habe selber nur einen 1GB Vram das heißt das MSAA nicht so hoch hauen sollst/kannst. Nehme dem i5 750er ist besser und was an mods die so wichtig ist kannst oben in meinen Bild sehen da sind fast HD mods drin !


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an, wenn es nicht flüssig läuft kann ich ruhig runter gehen mit AF und AA, Hauptsache die Mods laufen ohne Probleme.
Also nehme ich lieber denn I5-750 ich kann dem Spiel ja nur 2 Kerne zuweisen und die anderen Kerne für Hintergundprogramme wie für Fraps, CoreTemps usw. zuweisen.
Denke mit der Graka von der Leistung her dürfte soweit schon alles auf Ultra laufen, die 5870 ist ja bei vielen Spielen glaich auf mit der 6970 bzw. sogar schneller kommt aber immer auf die Spiele drauf an und 8GB Speicher reichen ja auch locker aus.

Hab gerade auch einen Interresanten Artikel entdeckt das nicht immer 2GB Varianten besser sind als die normalen 1GB Varianten einer Grafikkarten-Serie das beruhigt mich auch ein wenig, hier der Link wenn es jemanden Interresiert, Sry für top Off .

Test: Club3D Radeon HD 7850 1.024 MB - ComputerBase Forum

Danke dir noch mal kanns gar nicht erwarten Skyrim auf dem PC zu zocken mit einer schönen Optik , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2012)

Jap ! Stimmt schon aber ich mercke das schon gerade.
Mir dem Ganzen Mods liebe ich bei 1.8GB fast (letztes mit meiner GTX580@3GB geteste).Und da merckt man schon die bessern Speicher


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2012)

Hab auch schon überlegt mir die HD 7950 oder 7870 zu holen, beide nehmen sich nicht viel von der Leistung her aber nur wegen 2 Spielen eine neue Graka dann wieder einen neuen Wasserkühler.
So reicht mir die Powercolor 5870 LCS locker aus, selbst bei Fallout 3 mit denn ganzen Mods sowie .ini Tuning keine Probleme mit meiner GTX 280 1GB.
Werde wohl noch ein bisschen warten da AMD die Preise ja bald senken wird so habe ich es gelesen und werd mir wohl die HD 7950 holen.

Für Skyrim brauche ich nicht so viele Mods wie du sie drauf hast nur ein paar Textur-Mods und halt HD-Mod und schauen was die Graka so noch zu lässt von der Leistung her wenn ich ein bisschen in der .ini Einstellungen vornehme, sry ist ein wenig top Off geworden.
Hole mir schon mal die Mods, hast ja ein schönes Screen dazu dann habe ich sie schon mal auf dem PC dann morgen Skyrim und los gehts.
Das einzigste was mich ärgert ist halt PS3 Spielstände kann man nicht auf dem PC weiter spielen, schade darum aber das Spiel ist einfach herrlich.
Danke dir für deine Hilfe und dem Screen mit denn Mods , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. August 2012)

Ich würde das Game nie auf einer PS3 zocken schaut einfach sch..se aus.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2012)

Ha Ha  deswegen hole ich mir es für PC, es ist einfach schlimm die Grafik  dann Lagt es die ganze Zeit, also FPS-Einbrüche, so macht es auch keinen Spass .
Für denn PC sieht das ganze selbst ohne Mods besser aus als auf der PS3 , habs halt geschenkt bekommen deswegen hab ichs halt auf PS3 gezockt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ReVan1199 (27. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch ne gemeim Mod die sich lohnt die man mir ans Herz legen könnte ?!
> Diese Mods habe ich schon drauf !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist eigentlich mit Stadtmods?
Kann da Riverwood Enchanced und Perfect Whiterun(+Addon) empfehlen:
Riverwood Enhanced at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Perfect Whiterun at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Ich hasse diesse ENB Mod bin zu blöd dazu die zu nutzen...


Ich brauch echt Hilfe beim Installieren:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

Ich mag diese Mods nicht die man teils über dem Mod-Manager nutzen muss, lieber Manuell ist mir lieber aber wo liegt das Problem beim ENB-Mod bzw. wo hängts bei dir.
Hast du vorsichtshalber mal die .ini extra gespeichert in einem anderen Ordner denn wenn da mal was falsch verstellt ist und du weist es nicht mehr was es wahr kannst einfach Copy und Paste es wieder einfügen und alles ist wie vorher da du ja beim ENB-Mod auch in der .ini etwas umstellen musst , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie in der Redme Datei drin stand.
Will ich Skyrim Starten sehe ich das Logo und dann BÄM Back to Windoof !


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

Kann auch sein das es mit einem anderen Mod kolidiert oder hast du schon viel in der .ini verstellt da diese meistens auch auf die .ini zugreifen und dann geht es schnell zurück zu Windoof .
Stimmt was nicht in der .ini wie sie ursprünglich ist kann es auch zu Problemen kommen deswegen halte ich nicht so viel von denn Mods wo man Mod-Manager braucht oder denn ENB-Mod da sie umständlich sind sowie Probleme bereiten.
Finde die Mods von @ReVan1199 auch schon mal sehr gut noch schönere Texturen fürs Spiel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Wüsste nicht gerade welche Mod da im Konflikt geht weil das ja einen Shader mods ist !


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

Wenn das so ist, kenne ich es wie bei mir Fallout 3 die Savegames gespeichert und musste das Spiel komplett runter hauen und alles wieder neu installieren dazu die ganzen Mods wieder und die .ini die ich zum Glück noch mal gesichert hatte in der verbesserten Version.
So wahr es mal bei mir mit einem Texturmod, weis jetzt nicht wie es bei diesem ENB-Mod aussieht und Skyrim, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu holen da mein Rechner noch befüllt werden muss bzw. die Wakü .
Frag mal jemanden der denn Mod nutzt und welche Probleme er hatte wenn er welche hatte ansonsten weis ich leider auch nicht weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Hier was anders hast du das tool teamviewer ?
Villt kannst dir das mal selber an schauen ?!


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

Habs mal angeschaut, ist auch nicht schlecht das Kozept, muss mich mal mit dem Programm etwas mehr beschäftigen da es allgmein für Freunde sehr nützlich ist wenn die mal Probleme haben.

Hab hier mal was zum ENB-Mod gefunden vieleicht steht da etwas woran das Problem liegt, hier steht es noch mal übersichlicher.

Skyrim Mods installieren wie? - ComputerBase Forum

Hoffe es hilft weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Ja diese Redme Datei habe ich auch gelesen und auch so gemacht Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich schreibe mal wie ich es gemacht habe

1. Habe die ENB 0.117 geladen daraus die d3d9.dll gezogen und eingefügt
2. habe dann die Main datein also dateil aus der Opethfeldt6 mod kopiert und eingefügt.
3. Bin in den launcher gestartet leider habe sich da auch nix geändert (die Ini datei hatte ich schon geändert)
4. Spiel gestarte und dann sehe ich zwar das Mod an ist und dann BÄm wieder back to win...


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

Dann liegt es wohl am Launcher, einmal musste ich ihn für Fallout 3 nutzen und bin mit dem überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen deswegen liebe ich einfache Mods die Manuel installiert werden ohne Launcher usw.
Bei denn meisten Mods ist das auch kein Problem aber für bestimmte Mods braucht man ihn, muss mich mal selber mit dem Launcher ein bisschen aus einander setzen da immer häufiger Mods darauf zu greifen.
Muss mal morgen bei Fallout 3 etwas rum probieren und wenn der andere Rechner morgen bzw. die Wakü befüllt ist Skyrim holen dann werde ich mich mal mit dem Launcher ernsthaft befassen.

Also entweder liegt es am Launcher oder doch an einem anderen Mod da du ja sehr viele drauf hast, eins von beiden denke wirds sein, hoffe das du es noch hin bekommst.
Ach ja hast du beide .ini-Dateien geändert, es gibt ja 2 und soll auch bei beiden geändert werden oder nur in der pref.ini, die Mods können einen manchmal denn letzten Nerv rauben aber was macht man nicht für eine sehr schöne Optik im Spiel, hoffe das du es noch hin bekommst, probiere denn Launcher oder Mod-Manager mal bei Fallout 3 aus und wenn ich Skyrim habe sobald die Wakü läuft geht es da gleich weiter.

Was mir noch einfällt hast du mal probiert das Spiel von vorne zu beginnen, also keinen Spielstand laden oder kommst du bis dahin nicht mal bevor es zu Win zurück kehrt, kann nämlich auch sein bei manchen Mods das man seinen Spielstand nicht mehr laden kann und neu anfangen muss bzw. denn Mod wieder löschen muss , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2012)

Die Mod kann nur Manuel drauf hauen


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Alle ENB dateien in den hauptordner kopieren und die aktuelle d3d9.dll von der enbdev seite runterladen.

Alle Overlay Programme, wie fraps, afterburner etc. ausschalten, sonst gibts abstürze


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Oki danke teste es mal !

Ach hier Legacyy hast du net auch eine Skyrim ENB mod =?

Danke es geh, leider Ruckelt es sich zu tode, das blöde SSAO frisst extrem viel power !


----------



## minti (28. August 2012)

juhu der fred ist genau das was ich gesucht hab


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Oki danke teste es mal !
> Ach hier Legacyy hast du net auch eine Skyrim ENB mod =?
> Danke es geh, leider Ruckelt es sich zu tode, das blöde SSAO frisst extrem viel power !


Hab mal in Januar eine gemacht  Ist im vergleich zu den aktuellen aber ziemlich mies und veraltet^^
Hab zwar die ENB von Sharpshooter momentan drauf, auf die aktuelle Version geändert und n bissi gemoddet.. aber die lässt sich noch net soo sehn^^

Poste mal die SSAO Einstellungen aus der enbseries.ini, da kann man immer noch viel Leistung rausholen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

habe SSAO aus gemacht da ich es net brauch aber wenn noch was raus holen willst gern:

/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        SHADER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// To disable / enable effects
// 0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 1
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN 0
// HDR NOT COMPLETED!!!
#define USE_HDR 0
#define USE_BLOOM 0
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 1
#define USE_TONEMAP 1
#define USE_SEPIA 0
#define USE_VIGNETTE 1
// For use with Anaglyphic 3D glasses!!!
#define USE_ANAGLYPH 0
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN 0
#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER 0

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        FXAA QUALITY SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between performance and quality
// Performance [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Quality
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 5

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between minimum and maximum amount of anti aliasing blur
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 2;

// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between performance and strenght, affects AA processing based on contrast
// Performance [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Strenght
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 5;

// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between performance and strenght, affects AA processing on dark edges
// Performance [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Strenght
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 4;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of the edge contours, requires a tiny bit more processing power
// 0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
bool highQualitySharpen = 0;

// Set values to calculate the amount of  bluer produced by AA to consider for the sharpening pass
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define AverageBlur 3
#define CoefficientsBlur 3

// Set values of the sharpening amounts
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define SharpenEdge 9
#define SharpenContour 2

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
 // Set from 1 to 9 to select a bloom preset
// NOTE: Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings!
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
float BloomPreset = 5;

// Set from 1 to 9 to set the min. level at which the effect starts
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
float BloomThreshold = 1;
// Set from 1 to 9 to set the width of the effect
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
float BloomWidth = 1;
// Set from 1 to 9 to set the power of the effect
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
float BloomPower = 9;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.00 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 4.0 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.1
#define Exposure 0.00
#define Saturation 0.00 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift 0.10 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.30 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.000 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.0) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Isabelline // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between minimum and maximum amount of above chosen color tone to blend in
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define SepiaPower 1
// Set from 1 to 9 to balance between minimum and maximum amount of grey color to blend in
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define GreyPower 1

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        ANAGLYPH
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Anaglyph 3D,  Set from 1 to 9 to balance between minimum and maximum seperation
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define AnaglyphSeperation 9

// Anaglyph Colors,  Set from 1 to 9 to balance between minimum and maximum to match the color of your glasses
//AnaglyphRed goes to the right, AnaglyphGreen and AnaglyphBlue are mixed to the left
// Minimum [ 1 < 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 > 9 ] Maximum
#define AnaglyphRed 1
#define AnaglyphGreen 1
#define AnaglyphBlue 1

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.06;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

von welcher ENB ist das denn oO schick mir mal nen link, ich guck mir die mal an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Die nutze ich :
Opethfeldt6 ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Hier habe die version ohne AO am laufen und da musste ich halt die ENB 0.113v von ENB nehmen.


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Du kannst auch die neueren Versionen der d3d9.dll nehmen, da sind viele optimierungen dabei 
AO hab ich niedrig eingestellt, sodass es nur sehr wenig fps braucht und die neue d3d9.dll ist auch dabei: asds.rar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Leider habe keinen GTX580 mit 3GB wie du.
Denn meine Karte ist läuft jetzt schon bis zum Anschlag !

Wer mal deine Mod testen und dann berichten


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Schon, aber ich versuch auch spielbare einstellungen für kleine Grafikkarte zu finden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Also selbst TSSAA und MSAA aus ist und ich nur FXAA an habe sind die FPS leider echt bescheiden und damit nicht spielbar. 
Auch wenn extrem geil aus schaut.


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Nochmal was geändert, sollte jetzt besser laufen: asdf.rar

p.s. mal kleiner test meiner enb: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxJRphQBejY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

jetzt hast du es ganz aus gemacht 
Läuft dafür gleich mal mehr als 10FPS schneller^^

Ich lade dir mal einen Bild Vergleich hoch:

Die Letzte ohne SSAO:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorletzte mit SSAO:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Ja, wollte mal schauen, was da so an performance rausspringt^^
kannst ja das hier noch mal versuchen:


Spoiler



[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_fxaa.dll

[GLOBAL]
AdditionalConfigFile=userconfig.ini
UseEffect=true

[FIX]
ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
IgnoreThreadManagement=false
IgnoreThreadPriority=false
AntiBSOD=true
FixGameBugs=true
FixParallaxBugs=true
ForceFakeVideocard=false

[GAME]
SpeedHack=true

[MULTIHEAD]
ForceVideoAdapterIndex=false
VideoAdapterIndex=0

[LIMITER]
WaitBusyRenderer=false
EnableFPSLimit=false
FPSLimit=60.0

[INPUT]
//back
KeyReadConfig=8
//shift
KeyCombination=16
//f12
KeyUseEffect=123
//home
KeyFPSLimit=36
//num /       106
KeyShowFPS=106
//insert
KeyScreenshot=45

[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
MaxAnisotropy=16
SkipShaderOptimization=false

[EFFECT]
UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
EnableBloom=true
EnableAdaptation=true
EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
EnableDepthOfField=false
UseOriginalObjectsProcessing=false
EnableDetailedShadow=false
EnableSunRays=true
EnableSkyLighting=false

[BLOOM]
Quality=2
AmountDay=0.55
AmountNight=0.65
BlueShiftAmountDay=1.2
BlueShiftAmountNight=1.0
ContrastDay=1.0
ContrastNight=1.0

[CAMERAFX]
LenzReflectionIntensityDay=0.4
LenzReflectionIntensityNight=0.05
LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerNight=4.0

[SSAO_SSIL]
UseIndirectLighting=false
UseComplexIndirectLighting=false
SamplingQuality=2
SamplingRange=0.1
FadeFogRangeDay=10.0
FadeFogRangeNight=10.0
SizeScale=0.3
SourceTexturesScale=0.3
FilterQuality=2
AOAmount=0.5
ILAmount=0.6

[NIGHTDAY]
DetectorDefaultDay=false
DetectorLevelDay=0.7
DetectorLevelNight=0.3
DetectorLevelCurve=1.0

[ADAPTATION]
ForceMinMaxValues=false
AdaptationSensitivity=0.0001
AdaptationTime=0.25
AdaptationMin=0.1
AdaptationMax=100.0

[ENVIRONMENT]
DirectLightingIntensityDay=2.3
DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.2
DirectLightingCurveDay=1.2
DirectLightingCurveNight=1.1
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0

SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.7
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.4
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0
SpecularFromLightDay=0.1
SpecularFromLightNight=0.1

AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.3
AmbientLightingIntensityNight=0.7
AmbientLightingCurveDay=1.0
AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.45
AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.5

PointLightingIntensityDay=1.0
PointLightingIntensityNight=0.8
PointLightingCurveDay=1.1
PointLightingCurveNight=1.1
PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.2

FogColorMultiplierDay=0.85
FogColorMultiplierNight=1.0
FogColorCurveDay=0.5
FogColorCurveNight=1.2

ColorPowDay=1.0
ColorPowNight=1.0

[VOLUMETRICFOG]
IntensityDay=1.3
IntensityNight=0.9
CurveDay=0.4
CurveNight=1.2

[SKY]
Enable=true

StarsIntensity=1.5
StarsCurve=1.0

AuroraBorealisIntensity=0.7
AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0

CloudsIntensityDay=1.2
CloudsIntensityNight=0.8
CloudsCurveDay=1.0
CloudsCurveNight=1.0
CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationNight=0.0

GradientIntensityDay=6.2
GradientIntensityNight=6.2
GradientDesaturationDay=0.35
GradientDesaturationNight=0.35

GradientTopIntensityDay=0.65
GradientTopIntensityNight=0.8
GradientTopCurveDay=1.65
GradientTopCurveNight=1.65

GradientMiddleIntensityDay=0.45
GradientMiddleIntensityNight=0.5
GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.65
GradientMiddleCurveNight=1.65

GradientHorizonIntensityDay=0.45
GradientHorizonIntensityNight=0.5
GradientHorizonCurveDay=1.65
GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.65

SunIntensity=2.5
SunDesaturation=0.0
SunCoronaIntensity=1.1
SunCoronaCurve=1.0
SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0

MoonIntensity=5.0
MoonCurve=1.5
MoonDesaturation=0.0


[OBJECT]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.1
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.1
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0

[LIGHTSPRITE]
IntensityDay=0.5
IntensityNight=1.0
CurveDay=1.5
CurveNight=2.0

[WINDOWLIGHT]
Intensity=7.5
Curve=1.1

[FIRE]
IntensityDay=4.9
IntensityNight=4.9
CurveDay=1.5
CurveNight=1.8

[COLORCORRECTION]
UsePaletteTexture=true

[SHADOW]
ShadowCastersFix=true
ShadowQualityFix=true
DetailedShadowQuality=2
UseBilateralShadowFilter=true
UseShadowFilter=true

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
FadeTime=0.3

[RAYS]
SunRaysMultiplier=0.8

[SKYLIGHTING]
FilterQuality=2
AmbientMinLevel=0.2
Quality=2


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Ohne habe gerade gegen einen Blutdrachen gekämpft und das ganze ohne MSAA/TSSAA sonder nur mit FXAA.
Ja läuft recht flüssig.
Ich teste das ganze mal 2xMSAA+2xTSSAA

So 2xMSAA+2xTSSAA Läuft ! 
Wieder der Kampf gegen dem Drachen bei Wilhelm (da wo man gegen denn ersten kämpft)
Bei untergehner sonne


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Ist doch super


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Ich mach fix ein kleines Video da kannst dir das mal selber an schauen.

Oh man ein video in mit 1680x1050 so zu wandlen das auch bei der Auflösung bleibt ist schwer...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5Zl5bDbnWM


----------



## Placebo (31. August 2012)

Mein Mond flimmert, wenn ich meine ENB-Mod an habe und Wolken am Himmel sind, kann man dagegen etwas tun?


> AO und IL kann man nur "Aus" oder "An" schalten. Oder die Einstellungen mal posten und ich guck mal drüber^^


Die Size scale war extrem klein (0,1). Bei auf dem Boden liegenden Waffen war der Effekt richtig schön, bei den Felsen im Hintergrund


----------



## GTA 3 (1. September 2012)

Ich kann Sound of skyrim gar nicht runterladen, da es auf Nexus nicht zu verfügung steht.. 

Was genau fixt denn alles der unofficial patch ?


----------



## waroo (1. September 2012)

gibt es eigentl. noch ne aktuelle skyrim ini ? oder wird an der ini nicht mehr gedreht ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. September 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich kann Sound of skyrim gar nicht runterladen, da es auf Nexus nicht zu verfügung steht..


 und was genau hindert dich daran es über den steam workshop zu saugen?


----------



## GTA 3 (1. September 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> und was genau hindert dich daran es über den steam workshop zu saugen?


 1. Ich kapier den Workshop irgendwie nicht.  Wie lad ich da was runter ?! Bin zwar bei Steam auf der Seite aber seh da nirgendwo nen Downloadbutton.
2. Habe ich gehört, dass dieser Mod irgendwie nen Bug mit nem Savegame erzeugt der dann größer als 100 mb wird und irgendwann nicht mehr funkt.. ka.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. September 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie lad ich da was runter ?!


 einfach auf den "abonnieren" button der jeweiligen mod klicken.


----------



## Primer (2. September 2012)

...und dann wird die Mod vor dem Spielstart Installiert. Ferner wird hier auch geprüft ob sie aktuell ist und bei Bedarf wird geupdatet.


----------



## GTA 3 (2. September 2012)

Dann ist der Nexus Mod Manager eigentlich unnötig oder etwa nicht ?! Die Mods die ich habe sind sicher auch im Workshop drin..


----------



## Primer (2. September 2012)

Die wichtigen Texturmods sind glaube nicht im Workshop, weil sie zu groß sind. Aber auch andere Mods sind nicht immer verfügbar, das musst du im Einzelfall prüfen. Mir hat der Workshop übrigens nicht zugesagt, weil er vor dem Spielstart immer (ich jedenfalls nix zum deaktivieren gefunden) die Mods aktualisiert. Und mit meiner 2000er Dorfleitung gehen mir dann schon die 100MB Mods auf die Nerven, weil der Start von Skyrim mal locker 5 Minuten dauert. Von daher mache ich das lieber Manuell und bei komplexeren Mods halt per NMM(etwa Inventar Mod).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2012)

Nutze lieber denn NMM der ist wie ich finde immer die besser wahl !


Nutz einer von euch noch die Parallax mods ?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16919
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17275
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17754


----------



## Primer (13. September 2012)

Da ich demnächst für Wochen oder gar Monate auf einen Laptop angewiesen bin stelle ich gerade die Mods neu zusammen. Auf der Main wurde doch mal eine Mod vorgestellt der mehrere Texturmods kombiniert und hier jeweils die besten Tapeten nimmt. Hat da mal einer nen Link zu? Ach und der ENB ist nachwievor ziemlich Leistungshungrig, oder? Hätte da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für bessere Beleuchtung ohne eine GTX680 zu benötigen^^
Ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind, sind die Schatten mittlerweile gefixt? Wenn man die Sichtweite hochschraubte konnte man mit den Schattenkanten ja Bäume fällen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2012)

Schatten leider nicht ;(

Aber eine  ENB mod die ca 57% schneller ist also die normale !
SkyRealism - ENB Evolved at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Memphys (13. September 2012)

Welche PostProcessing-Mod ist eig. grad aktuell und könnte mir jemand ein Setting verlinken das nicht kitschig wirkt sondern die Welt einfach nur "schärfer" macht? Wärme der Farben runter, schärfen... das Standardsetting ist mir grad irgendwie zu bunt.

Und gibt es irgendeinen Mod der besser ist als WATER? Irgendwie stören mich die Wasserfälle, weil das Wasser unter dem Schaum viel zu langsam fließt um so extremen Schaum zu werfen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2012)

Water ist immer gut ich dir meine ans Herz legen!
Macht zwar die Farben auch so wie in der ENB mod aber schaut wie ich finde extrem geil aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-428.html#post4545515

Setting uns alles kein ding einfach normal Melden.




Hier mal in die Runde gefragt wie viele Mods hab ihr drauf ?
Ich habe so 55 Mods drauf können auch mehr sein


----------



## omega™ (18. September 2012)

56 Texturen Mods und 27 Mods... summa summarum 83 Mods, wobei die Texturen Mods in ein Paket zusammengefasst sind(macht dann 28 Mods, wenn man die ENB noch dabei zählt 29).
Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

//:

Die Project Parallax Mod habe ich aber erst einmal rausgenommen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2012)

Parallax Mod ist echt Geil loht sich immer !


----------



## omega™ (18. September 2012)

Inwiefern wirkt der sich denn auf die FPS aus?
Hab eine HD7950 drin und die unterste FPS Grenze liegt bei knapp 35 FPS.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2012)

Bei mir garnicht und das steht ja auch in der Beschreibung der Mod.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2012)

Hier Leute die Mod kann ich euch echt ans Herz legen:
Supreme and Volumetric Fog at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2012)

Sieht klasse aus, aber was kostet die denn an Leistung? Mein Skydim ist so totgemoddet, dass meine Karte echt am Limit rennt...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. September 2012)

Du hast eine GTX670 ? wie schaffst du das ?

Bei mir Frist das nix.


----------



## Unleashed (25. September 2012)

omega™ schrieb:


> 56 Texturen Mods und 27 Mods... summa summarum 83 Mods, wobei die Texturen Mods in ein Paket zusammengefasst sind(macht dann 28 Mods, wenn man die ENB noch dabei zählt 29).
> Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
> 
> //:
> ...


 

Ja, richtig!

Hab mir mal gedacht, chillig am Abend, mach ich das mal nebenbei...3 Stunden gebracht 
Fast 11 Gigabyte Texture Mods.^^

Naja dank dieser Log Datei, kann man ja sehen, welchen Dateien fehlen, da sollten mir nur noch die Texture von SRO für Dawnguard fehlen, aber da ich Dawnguard noch nicht habe, lade ich die auch nicht und noch einen Fehler wo mir nicht sagt wird, welche Datei fehlt.^^


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine GTX670 ? wie schaffst du das ?
> 
> Bei mir Frist das nix.



Ja ich hab ne 670 und der VRam ist nach 10 Minuten ständig voll. Nutze einige Mods zusammen mit Transparenz-SSAA und 4x MSAA. GPU-Auslastung bei satt 99 bis 100 im Freien und dabei gehen die fps bis 35-40 runter.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

Mach 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA an wie ich und das schaut alles super aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Hab schon lange kein Skyrim mehr gespielt, wird auch noch etwas dauern. Muss mich erst durch den Berg vom Summer Sale arbeiten  momentan ist Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic dran. Ist zwar alt, gefällt mir aber extrem gut


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

Schon gehört aber leider nie gezockt ;(


----------



## Klarostorix (27. September 2012)

Gabs im Summer Sale für 2,49€ oder so


----------



## Lude969 (29. September 2012)

Tach zusammen , Tach Klarostorix 

habs nun endlich auch gepackt mir Skyrim zuzulegen doch ich bin total überfordert mit den ganzen mods und texturepacks .  Hab mich zwar schon durchgelesen aber richtig schlau wurde ich nicht draus . Hab das normale Skyrim auf der Platte und bin gerade dabei die HD DLC von Steam herunterzuladen. Gibts irgendwo nen ganzes Pack mit den wichtigsten und besten Mod/Texturpacks? Weil wenn ich da lese 50 und mehr Mods und Texturepacks wow da würd ich nimmer durchblicken. Mein System sollte schon was packen hab nen i5-2570K 16GB Arbeitsspeicher und ne Asus GTX 670 DCU II also her mit dem Mist 


http://store.steampowered.com/app/202485/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2012)

Da ist an sich alles drin was du brauchst !
Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Lude969 (30. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist an sich alles drin was du brauchst !
> Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community



Suuuuper dank dir  Da ich mich ma wieder zu doof anstelle grad auf den grünen Button mit download? Und danach? Gibts irgendwo ne Anleitung wie man die dann auch richtig instaliert?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2012)

Dude xD

Mit dem NMM kannst nicht viel Falsch machen.
Suchst die einen Mod aus der Liste da aus und los kann es gehen einfach auf Download per NMM und Go ^^

Wenn es garnicht geht schreib mir ein PN und gebt dir die meinen TS3 daten wir machen das so.


----------



## Lude969 (30. September 2012)

So habs nicht gebacken bekommen das ganze Pack zu instalieren auch nicht mit irgendwelchen YoutubeVideos Sorry kenn mich echt sehr schlecht am PC aus und mein Englisch is auch nicht das beste...

Hab aber von dem Pack alle Mods/texturepacks einzeln ausgewählt und die die gingen mit dem Manager heruntergeladen. Da ich in so nem beschissenen Dorf wohne kanns sich nur um Tage handeln bis alles heruntergeladen ist....

Naja danach schaun wir mal ob alles funktioniert hat bin dir trotzdem sehr dankbar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. September 2012)

Wenn du willst bitte ich dir meinen Hilfe per sklype oder TS3 gern an auch teamviewer  wäre kein ding.


----------



## Lude969 (30. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du willst bitte ich dir meinen Hilfe per sklype oder TS3 gern an auch teamviewer  wäre kein ding.



Wenn alles runtergeladen und nicht funktioniert dann werd ich gern drauf zurückkommen. Werd jetzt erstmal bis morgen früh die ganzen sachen runterladen hab hier auffem dorf nur ne 2.000 leitung vermiss meine alte 30.000er. Dann ma schaun obs geht oder nich un dann kommst du ins spiel


----------



## omega™ (30. September 2012)

Eigentlich lädt man die recommend Mods runter und je nach eigenem Belangen die optionalen Mods.
Den Texture Pack Combiner lädst du dir auch runter und entpackst dieses, dann erhälst du viele Unterordner zu den einzelnen Mods... und in die entsprechenden Unterordner entpackst du die Mods, wichtig hierbei ist, dass die Struktur folgendermaßen aussieht:

TexturePackCombiner\RequiredMods\HD2K\Textures\
TexturePackCombiner\OptionalMods\VurtsFlora\Meshes\
TexturePackCombiner\OptionalMods\VurtsFlora\Textures\

Aber nicht so!

TexturePackCombiner\RequiredMods\HD2K\Data\Textures\
TexturePackCombiner\OptionalMods\VurtsFlora\Data\Meshes\
TexturePackCombiner\OptionalMods\VurtsFlora\Data\Textures\

Wenn du fertig bist, dann startest du die Beiliegende .bat und die Texturen werden nun alle zusammengepackt, am Ende machst du aus dem fertigen Ordner noch ein .rar oder .7z o. .zip Archiv.
Nun kannst du es mittels NMM oder anderen Mod Manager einfügen.

Auf der Nexus Seite von dem Texture Pack Combiner ist auch noch ein Youtube Video weiter unten, zwar ist das ganze in English gehalten, aber auch wenn man nur zuschaut, erklärt das schon einiges.
Anbei noch ein Paar Screenshots von der Ordner Struktur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lude969 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke so sollte es klappen mach mich morgen gleich mal dran weil das mit dem einzel runterladen auch nich so wollte irgendwie brechen die Downloads alle irgendwann ab ... Aber die beschreiben is ja mal richtig Top


----------



## coroc (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch ne Frage: Wo finde ich nen Mod, ders Menu verändert, so wie in Oblivion?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Oktober 2012)

SkyUI mod wäre das
SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## coroc (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke 

Diese wunderbare Menu (Achtung Ironie!!) in skyrim kann mich mal


----------



## Lude969 (6. Oktober 2012)

Gabs schonmal ne kauf Cd oder in nem heft ne Cd beilage mit nen paar mods usw ich bekomm einfach nichts heruntergeladen scheiß internetleitung...


----------



## coroc (6. Oktober 2012)

Geht auch so. Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Oktober 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Gabs schonmal ne kauf Cd oder in nem heft ne Cd beilage mit nen paar mods usw ich bekomm einfach nichts heruntergeladen scheiß internetleitung...


 
Normal ist die I-Net Leitung nicht das Problem, aber über Nexus-HP bzw. Manager ist das wirklich eine Katastrophe. Download pro Datei mit ~40 kb/s und bricht ständig ab oder fehlerhaft.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (7. Oktober 2012)

ansonsten, was spricht gegen den steam workshop? dort gibts zwar nicht alles aber doch ne menge an mods und die lassen sich auch ganz gut saugen.


----------



## omega™ (7. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ich weis nicht so recht... kann man da überhaupt die Ladereihenfolge anpassen so wie bei dem Mod Organizer?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier kein plan was bei euch los ist ?
Bei mir geht der NMM super ohne Große Probleme !


----------



## omega™ (7. Oktober 2012)

Naja beim NMM war es früher so(ka wie es derzeit ist), dass die Mods einfach überschrieben werden z.B einzelne Texturen und beim löschen einer Mod geht halt alles verloren.
Beim Mod Organizer wird alles in einen virtuellen Ordner gepackt und somit geht rein gar nichts verloren.

Der MO hat halt nur Vorteile und bietet die selben Bequemlichkeiten des NMM.

Tool-Release Mod Organizer


----------



## Lude969 (7. Oktober 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:
			
		

> Normal ist die I-Net Leitung nicht das Problem, aber über Nexus-HP bzw. Manager ist das wirklich eine Katastrophe. Download pro Datei mit ~40 kb/s und bricht ständig ab oder fehlerhaft.



Genau das passiert mir momentan. Ständig nen abbruch oder fehlerhaft und dann wird der download auch nichtmehr gefunden... Ich versuchs nomma die Tage falls es nicht klappt schaubich nur bei Steam das läd immerhin oder ich such mir wen der mir ne dvd zuschickt...


----------



## coroc (11. Oktober 2012)

Du könntest es doch manuell downloaden und dann sozusagen die Mods in nem Modmanger-Ordner speichern und dann entpacken, wenn du sie über die Manager auswählst?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ansonsten, was spricht gegen den steam workshop? dort gibts zwar nicht alles aber doch ne menge an mods und die lassen sich auch ganz gut saugen.


 
Danke, den Workshop nutze ich jetzt auch. Nur die 2048er Hi-Res Texturen für die Umgebung finde ich irgendwie nicht im Workshop?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5400#content


----------



## Lude969 (13. Oktober 2012)

Also hab mich heute nochma drangemacht un versucht mit dem Nexus Mod manager nen paar sachen herunterzuladen und zwar:
*Required mods:*
HD2K = Skyrim HD - 2K Textures by NebuLa
SHD = Serious HD Retexture Skyrim by Z4G4
SRO = Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac

Doch bei 92% 97% 99% bricht der Download ab und wenn ich auf weitermachen gehe fängt er von vorne an? Ich dreh bald durch kann doch nicht zu schwer sein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2012)

Lief bei mir alles flüssig durch.
Mach mal die Firewall aus !


----------



## Lude969 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hm danke für den tipp aber glaub nicht das es daran hängt...

Hab jetzt schon öfters beim googeln gelesen das mehrfach das Problem auftritt.

Wenns weiter so geht such ich mir wen ders mir runterläd un per Post ne Dvd mit den wichtigsten sachen schickt. Kann man hierfür im Marktplatzt ne suche eröffnen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Oktober 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Also hab mich heute nochma drangemacht un versucht mit dem Nexus Mod manager nen paar sachen herunterzuladen und zwar:
> *Required mods:*
> HD2K = Skyrim HD - 2K Textures by NebuLa
> SHD = Serious HD Retexture Skyrim by Z4G4
> ...


 
Die 2,6 GB Overhaul 1.1 habe ich heute morgen bis mittag durchweg mit >100kb über Nexus Manager laden können(Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm?). Aber das Overhaul 1.5 Update von 360 MB ging heute gegen Abend überhaupt nicht mehr(Abbruch und wieder von vorn). Habe ich dann über normalen download mit 40/ kb geladen bekommen. Retexture und 2k Texture hatte ich schon.
Ansonsten habe ich so etwa 40 weitere Mods über den Steamworkshop geladen/ aktiviert. Jetzt kann´s los gehen 
DSL 2000 ist schon nicht schön und mit derartigen Komplikationen wirklich mühsam. Aber lohnt sich und macht irgendwie Spaß, mit der Grafik "zu spielen" 

Edit: Gibt es gegen die relativ schwache Objekt & Detailweitsicht auch etwas oder sind da Parameter zu verstellem? 
Edit2: Habe zur Zeit noch nicht mal DVD-Brenner verbaut


----------



## Lude969 (14. Oktober 2012)

Habs nochmal versucht wieder abbruch bei den oben genannten Werten  

Werds jetzt noch mal versuchen un dann auch mal ohne Firewall.

Wenn das nicht geht versuch ich ma nur Mods von Steam dort hab ich auch den HD mod geladen. Und wenn das aich nicht funzt lass ich mir echt ne Dvd mit allem von jemandem schicken der scho alles hat. Hab endlich mal wieder nen Dvd Laufwerk verbaut wegen der instalation von Win7 aber beim INstalieren von Skyrim hab ich gedacht mir zerlegts die Cd -.-


----------



## Primer (14. Oktober 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Edit: Gibt es gegen die relativ schwache Objekt & Detailweitsicht auch etwas oder sind da Parameter zu verstellem?



Na wenn du in den Settings alles auf Anschlag hast gehts nur noch über die .ini. Es gibt für die Distanzdarstellung der Bäume ne Mod (respektive wird da ein .ini Eintrag geändert) und deren Schatten (oÄ). Ferner gab es für Oblivion damals eine MOD welches mehr dieser Gebietsquadrate geladen hat. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das System bei Skyrim anders ist. Ansonsten findest du wie gesagt alles in der .ini. Dort halt nach begriffen wie "LOD", "fade" oder "distance" suchen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe gerade "mehr & dichteres Gras/ Bäume" installiert und jetzt sehe ich nur noch selten weit  . Nun können die fps auch zum erstem Mal unter 60 fallen(mit 4xMSAA und 2xSSAA), dass transparente Supersampling haut mit den ganzen 2D Objekten ordentlich rein  .  Muss abwägen, was ich reduziere/ ändere und ob noch Luft für weitere Verbesserungen ist. Aber sieht bereits fantastisch aus und die erste Höhle war grafisch auch eindrucksvoll mit zum Schneiden dichter Atmosphäre  . 
Dank PC wird aus einem hässlichen Entlein doch noch ein schöner Schwan(überspitzt ausgedrückt)  .
Als Anhang mal eine Übersicht was ich alles aktiviert habe:


----------



## Deimos (16. Oktober 2012)

Servus!

Nach einem GraKa-Update wollte ich wenig rumprobieren, was so an Mods etc. zuschaltbar ist.
Leider habe ich das Problem, dass ca. nur jede 2. ENB läuft, die anderen beenden sich in der Regel ohne Fehlermeldung. Kennt ihr das Problem?
Echt nervtötend, insbesondere da die wirklich tollen eben genau nicht laufen...

Habe schon öfters vernommen, dass ENB ein wenig mit Crossfire rumzickt. Könnte das das Problem sein?

Danke.


----------



## coroc (16. Oktober 2012)

Was ne GraKa ists denn geworden? 

ICh würde mal nen anderen Treiber probieren. Mit dem 12.7er hatte ICh Probleme. 


Ich hab auch ne Frage: Gibts es einen Mod der Armbrüste ohne Dawnguard ins Spiel einfügt??


----------



## Deimos (16. Oktober 2012)

2x HD 7950 mit Catalyst 12.8 und CAP 12.9. Ich meine, die alten zwei hätten das jeweils problemlos mitgemacht (HD5850). Dir ist aber nichts bekannt von einem generellen CF-Problem? Manchmal kommt noch die Meldung, dass der Launcher nicht mehr funktionere, wenn er die Grafikeinstellungen überprüfen will, was er jeweils macht, wenn eine neue D3D9.dll im Folder ist.

Auf deine Frage weiss ich leider keine Antwort. Ich ignoriere DLCs so gut es geht


----------



## coroc (16. Oktober 2012)

Also mit meiner 7870 und nem 12.8er läufts eiwandfrei 

Über CF Probleme weiß ich leider nichts. Ich erkundige mich mal


----------



## Deimos (16. Oktober 2012)

Den Tipp, den ich bisher gefunden habe, wende ich an: ENBSeries • View topic - CROSSFIRE TEMPORARY FIX


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. Oktober 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kein plan was bei euch los ist ?
> Bei mir geht der NMM super ohne Große Probleme !



Jo! Beim mir auch immer. Hatte nie Probleme mit nmm. Das steam dingen find ich misst.


----------



## Schkaff (30. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand von euch die aktuellen ini files mit maxed out settings mit allem drum und dran? habe meine alte verloren und hat damals viel zeit gekostet die zusammenzustellen.

außerdem ist dieser civil unrest mod bei nexus gereade down. wäre klasse wenn den jemand wo anders kurz uppen könnte!


----------



## sfc (5. November 2012)

Ich kann mich seit einiger Zeit nur über Skyrim aufregen. Seit ich folgendes Modsammelsurium ( Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community) installiert hatte, schmierte es mir ständig ab und landete direkt im Desktop. Aufgetreten ist es vor allem in weitsichtigen Außenarealen vorwiegend mit Wind und Schnee. Habe Skyrim danach neu installiert und es lief ohne Mods dann auch wunderbar. Habe es dann noch mal mit dem Pack probiert - und die Probleme waren wieder da. Ich nutze auch ugridstoload auf 9. Wenn ich das umständlich wieder auf 5 senke (muss man ja per Konsole machen, da es im Spielstand steckt), schmiert es trotzdem ab. Hatte jedenfalls die ganze Modorgie wieder runtergehauen und nur ein paar Mods wieder drauf gemacht: 2k, Lush Trees und Gras, Flora Overhaul und Trees HD. Das lief ne ganze Zeit gut. Weils es mir nicht gut genug aussah, habe ich später noch Skyrim Realistic Overhoul draufgeklatsch. Und siehe da: Die Abstürzekehrten zurück. Hab dann nur 2k, Lush und Trees und Gras sowie Trees HD probiert, womit ich relativ lange gut spielen konnte, bis ich in irgendeiner Schneelandschaft wieder auf den Desktop gelandet bin. 

Kurzgefasst: So mehr Texturen ich draufklatsche, desto instabiler wird Skyrim. Es landet dann unvermittelt auf dem Desktop. Entweder passiert das mitten in der Landschaft oder beim Speichern. Betroffen ist in erster Linie die Außenwelt. Innerhalb von Städten oder in Dungeons hatte ich das Prob kaum.

Hat zufällig jemand einen Rat? Ohne Mods möchte ich es nicht mehr spielen. Das sieht ab Werk nämlich verdammt gruselig aus. Am OC liegt es übrigens nicht. Denn @stock ist das Problem das gleiche. Treiber nutze ich den 12.11 Beta 3 und den Schatten-bug-Mod für Radeons. Den Mod habe ich aber erst kürzlich (nach den Problemen) installiert. Und die hatte ich auch mit Vorgängertreibern.


----------



## Ion (5. November 2012)

@sfc

Vielleicht beißen sich die Mods untereinander? Ich sehe das du z. B. Lush Trees und Trees HD nimmt.
Man sollte immer nur einen einzigen Grafikmod für eine Sache nehmen.
Ich nutze für mein Skyrim etwa 70 Mods wovon die meisten Grafikmods sind und habe keine Abstürze. Ich nutze u.a. alle die auch in diesem Texture Pack Combiner erwähnt sind.


Ich hätte ja erst darauf getippt das dein Vram überläuft, aber dann gesehen das du eine 7970 nutzt. Dies kann also eigentlich nicht passieren. Bei mir nutzt es zwischen 2.4 und 2.7GB Vram
Werf da aber trotzdem mal ein Auge drauf


----------



## sfc (5. November 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> @sfc
> 
> Vielleicht beißen sich die Mods untereinander? Ich sehe das du z. B. Lush Trees und Trees HD nimmt.
> Man sollte immer nur einen einzigen Grafikmod für eine Sache nehmen.
> Ich nutze für mein Skyrim etwa 70 Mods wovon die meisten Grafikmods sind und habe keine Abstürze. Ich nutze u.a. alle die auch in diesem Texture Pack Combiner erwähnt sind.



Ich benutze da halt schon die jeweilgen Kampatibilitätspatches (falls vorhanden) und wie du selbst sagst, läuft es bei dir ja ohne Abstürze. Ich fände es komisch, wenn die ausgerechnet bei mir nicht miteinander funktionierten. Andererseits: irgendwas muss sich da ja beißen. Nur hängt die Zahl der Abstürze damit zusammen, wie viel Mods ich draufmache. Da scheint mir irgendwas mit der Speicherverwaltung oder so nicht hinzuhauen.



> Ich hätte ja erst darauf getippt das dein Vram überläuft, aber dann gesehen das du eine 7970 nutzt. Dies kann also eigentlich nicht passieren. Bei mir nutzt es zwischen 2.4 und 2.7GB Vram
> Werf da aber trotzdem mal ein Auge drauf


Jetzt wo du es sagst: Bei mir sind tatsächlich relativ schnell annährend alle 3 GiB voll. Andererseits stüzt es jetzt auch jedes Mal ab, wenn ich Rifotn verlassen will. Und nach der kurzen Zeit sind immer nur so 1,5 GB voll. Aber selbst wenn der VRAM überläuft: Müsste es dann nicht einfach nur ruckeln wegen Auslagerung in den lahmen Arbeitsspeicher, statt abzuschmieren?

Hier übrigens mal meine Ini-Datei. Da ist abgesehen von der Sichtweite nichts geändert. Habe mit dem Cellbuffer zwischenzeitlich mit den Werten 144 und 225 experimentiert. Beim iPreloadSizeLimit hatte ich auch mal andere (kleinere) Werte. Aktuell ist der Wert eingestellt, der im Netz als maximal sinnvoll empfohlen wird.

uExterior Cell Buffer=100
uGridsToLoad=9
uInterior Cell Buffer=32
iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000


----------



## PingPong (9. November 2012)

hallo,

ich wollte jetzt anfangen mein skyrim auch mal zu modden. ist es egal welche reihenfolge ich bei der installation einhalte? oder gibts da ne faustregel, ala texturpakete zu erst, oder immer zu letzt? 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## coroc (9. November 2012)

Das speilt keien Rolle...


----------



## Primer (9. November 2012)

Es spielt nur insofern eine Rolle, als das du mit Pack A, einzelne Texturen aus Pack B überschreibst. Wobei Pack B eventuell besser Texturen enthält.

Um die Stabilität brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, da ist die Reihenfolge egal. Pass halt auf das alle korrekt installiert werden, sich nicht untereinander beißen und ob sie überhaupt fehlerfrei funktionieren.


----------



## PingPong (10. November 2012)

alles klar, danke


----------



## omega™ (10. November 2012)

Ähm, natürlich muss man eine grobe Reihenfolge einhalten, ansonsten zerstörst du dir dein Skyrim bzw. deine Mods überschreiben andere oder funktionieren erst gar nicht.
Als groben Richtwert nehme ich immer folgende Reihenfolge an:
***

Und ansonsten verwende ich *BOSS*.
Aber das Tool BOSS bringt auch nicht sofort alles in eine optimale Reihenfolge, deswegen würde ich dir raten bei Komplikationen noch einmal Hand anzulegen.


----------



## PingPong (11. November 2012)

und unter was fällt der 2k texture mod??? overhauls, oder?


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. November 2012)

Machts doch einfach mit dem Nexus Mod Manager. Habe ebenfalls einen Haufen Mods damit installiert, unter anderem auch Texturepacks, und das ist echt saueinfach. Habe zwar auch gelegendlich Abstürze (Ein-Zweimal wenn ich den ganzen Tag suchte) aber die stören überhaupt nicht, weil sie sehr selten sind.


----------



## omega™ (11. November 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> und unter was fällt der 2k texture mod??? overhauls, oder?


 
Würde ich immer so ziemlich am Ende setzen.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Machts doch einfach mit dem Nexus Mod Manager. Habe ebenfalls einen Haufen Mods damit installiert, unter anderem auch Texturepacks, und das ist echt saueinfach. Habe zwar auch gelegendlich Abstürze (Ein-Zweimal wenn ich den ganzen Tag suchte) aber die stören überhaupt nicht, weil sie sehr selten sind.


 
Ja und wenn man nicht aufpasst, dann überschreibt man mit einer Mod die Funktionen/Verbesserungen einer anderen und schon hat man den Salat... im schlimmsten Fall zerschießt man sich das ganze Savegame.
Seit Morrowind sollte das schon jedem der das Spiel mit Mods verfeinert bekannt sein.


----------



## PingPong (11. November 2012)

naja, wegen dem zerschießen von nem savegame mach ich mir keine sorgen, fang ja neu an  muss ja eig schon ne reihenfolge drinsein, da sonst, wie erwähnt, die texturen der einen mod, von den texturen der anderen mod überschrieben werden.  werd ich mir wohl mal meine gedanken machen müssen was an welcher stelle stehen sollte.

noch ne frage. die 2k texturen sind ja drei pakete, genauso wie der realistic overhaul. kann ich die einfach entpacken und dann einfach alle wieder packen?also das nur noch eine rar-datei ist das würde es alles ein bisschen übersichtlicher machen


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. November 2012)

omega™;4720729 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und wenn man nicht aufpasst, dann überschreibt man mit einer Mod die Funktionen/Verbesserungen einer anderen und schon hat man den Salat... im schlimmsten Fall zerschießt man sich das ganze Savegame.
> Seit Morrowind sollte das schon jedem der das Spiel mit Mods verfeinert bekannt sein.


Sollte eine Mod mit einer anderen nicht funktionieren, steht das in der Regel auch in der betreffenden Modbeschreibung. Ansonsten muss die Reihenfolge höchstens sehr sehr grob festgelegt werden (z.B. Mod A kann überall stehen, sollte nur nach Mod B geladen werden) was nicht sonderlich schwierig sein sollte. Habe 28 Modeinträge und die kommen ohne nennenswerte Reihenfolge aus, weil viele schon darauf ausgelegt sind, nicht mit anderen in Berührung zu kommen.


PingPong schrieb:


> noch ne frage. die 2k texturen sind ja drei  pakete, genauso wie der realistic overhaul. kann ich die einfach  entpacken und dann einfach alle wieder packen?also das nur noch eine  rar-datei ist das würde es alles ein bisschen übersichtlicher  machen


Wozu das denn? Die musst du installieren, nicht packen.


----------



## PingPong (12. November 2012)

ich hab mal noch ne andere frage. klingt etz vielleicht blöd, aber brauch ich, wenn ich ne enb nutze meine anderen mods noch oder sind die immer schon integriert?


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (26. November 2012)

Eigentlich sollten alle Mods gehen.
Komm halt drauf an ob du irgendwas an der Grafik gedreht hast mittels Beleuchtungsmods etc. Falls ja dann kommt halt möglicherweiße nicht der gewünschte Effekt der ENB zu geltung oder wird (durch den Mod) verändert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. November 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> ich hab mal noch ne andere frage. klingt etz vielleicht blöd, aber brauch ich, wenn ich ne enb nutze meine anderen mods noch oder sind die immer schon integriert?



Du wirst Deine Mods auch weiterhin brauchen. ENB ändert nur was am Optischen System (Bloom, SSAO, DOF, Sättigung, bessere Schatten etc. pp), aber höher aufgeöste Texturen oder ähnliches erreichst Du damit nicht.


----------



## Nikitaman (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo leute  hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Skyrim mit Opethfeldt6's ENB und diversen anderen Mods.
Ich habe extra darauf geachtet, dass das Spiel trotz schöner Grafik noch spielbar bleibt und nicht zu einer,
wie bei den meisten ENB Configs, Ruckelorgie wird  Mit meinem System (siehe Signatur) habe ich 35-60
FPS, wenn man SSAO ausschaltet kriegt man das Game sicher auch auf einer 560ti flüssig zum laufen.
Modliste auf anfrage.


----------



## coroc (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey, 
das sieht ja mal fantastisch aus 

Welche Mods hast du genau verwendet?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

Diese ENB mod habe ich auch immer genutzt !
Schaut echt gut aus.


----------



## Nikitaman (2. Dezember 2012)

@coroc
Hier ein Screenshot mit meinem NMM, diesmal spiele ich eine Frau, also sehst du da auch einige gute Mods für (OMG!!!) 
Frauen. Folgende Mods sindfür die Grafik zuständig:

-Better Dynamic Snow
-Deadly Spell Impacts
-Enhanced Blood Textures
-Enhanced Distant Terrain
-Glowing Ore Veins
-Lush Grass
-Realistic Smoke and Embers
-SkyRealism Grass
-Skyrim Flora Overhaul Summer Edition
-Skyrim Sunglare V4 
-The Skyrim Distance Overhaul Beta (S.D.O.)
-Torches for Realistic Lighting
-W.A.T.E.R. - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux

und natürlich Opethfeldt ENB v6.
Da musst du allerdings aufpassen, du lädst die Winrar Datei runter, in dieser sind mehrere Ordner,
man braucht zuerst das "Main preset" wo die Hauptdateien drin sind und dann kann man zwischen 
verschiedenen Versionen auswählen. Ich habe die "d. Fantasy 1 (beautiful, very colorful, IL off, eye adaptation off 0.113)"
Das "Main preset" kopierst du zuerst in deinen Skyrim Ordner und dann die Version die duhaben willst.
Wichtig ist außerdem, dass du das ENB nicht(!!) mit dem Nexus Mod Manager installieren kannst.
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Lude969 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss mich dich mal dransetzen und das alles zum laufen zu bringen mit den Mods das ja traumhaft was man da sieht.


----------



## Nikitaman (2. Dezember 2012)

mich dich dransetzen?


----------



## Lude969 (2. Dezember 2012)

Mich doch  

Bin als mit dem Handy on da vertippt ma sich ma schnell


----------



## jumpel (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich sehe, es spielt ja doch noch jemand dieses klasse Spiel ;]

Ich hab dank neuer Grafikkarte endlich mal mein Skyrim optisch etwas aufmotzen können.
Hab ein paar Botanik Mods draufgemacht - Flora Overhaul, Lush Gras. Läuft alles und sieht  auch klasse aus, nur ist mein heißgeliebtes Rifton - Stadt, als auch  Provinz - jetzt nichtmehr golden-herbstlich, sondern giftgrün wie etwa  Flusswald.
Ich nehme an das gehört so.
Gibts vielleicht eine Herbst Edition? Will das wieder haben.


----------



## Nikitaman (3. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiss kann man bei Flora Overhaul zwischen verschiedenen Editionen wählen(summer, autumn usw.), schon mal versucht?
Grüße


----------



## jumpel (3. Dezember 2012)

Jo, sorry,
nächstes mal besser erst ein bisschen durchn nexus blättern, anstatt gleich dumme Fragen im pcgh Forum stellen ;]
Hatte es mittlerweile selbst rausgefunden. 
Sehr cool, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Schuhmi (16. Januar 2013)

Ein Bekannter hat einen Q9450 @ 2.8 Ghz, 4GB Ram und eine 5850. Was  würdet ihr an Mods empfehlen? Ihm reichen denke ich so mindestens 25fps.  Wie sollte man vorgehen?

1. ENB Suchen? Was verändert sich? Die Beleuchtung und Schatten?
2. Was folgt dann? Welcher Texturmod ist zu empfehlen?
3. Sollte danach Wasser, Eis, Bäume...?

Oder gibt es gute komplett Sets?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Januar 2013)

Einfach auf Skyrims Nexus gehen, Top100 angucken und das was einem gefällt downloaden. Wenns einem nicht gefällt/zu viel Leistung zieht, einfach wieder deinstallieren. Geht mit dem Nexus ModManager wunderbar.
Unter den Top100 sind alle gänigen Grafik-Mods, also Licht, Wasser, Waffen, Texturen,  etc. etc.


----------



## Schuhmi (16. Januar 2013)

Danke. Kannst du mir noch kurz erklären, was es mit diesen verschiedenen ENBs auf sich hat? Auf Graphic modification ENBSeries for Black Mesa, Fallout New Vegas, TES Skyrim, GTA 4, Deus Ex, GTA San Andreas, other games finde ich die ja. Muss ich die selber anpassen? Und sind die auf Skyrim Nexus oder PCGH schon von Usern angepasst?

http://www.enbdev.com/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ein ENB selbst anpassen musst es aber natürlich nicht ^^. Die die du im Nexus findet, sind halt von dem ersteller so eingestellt wie er es mag, wenn dir das vom Stil her auch gefällt, kannst du es ja einfach 1:1 übernehmen..
Hier gibt es auch ein paar Leute die an einer ENB basteln. Ich glaub Legacyy tut das.


----------



## Schuhmi (16. Januar 2013)

Verändert sich auch Wasser, Schnee, Bäume.. dadurch? Oder sind das nur die Beleuchtung, Reflexion...


----------



## To4sty (16. Januar 2013)

Eine Enb beeinflusst nur die Beleuchtung und Sachen wie SSAO, AO, DOF. Es werden keine Texturen beeinflusst.


----------



## jumpel (4. Februar 2013)

Hi,
kann sich einer von euch erklären, warum meine Veränderungen in der .ini keine Wirkungen zeigen?

Ich hab z. B. das hier angepasst:
"fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000 
Je größer hier der Wert, z.B. 400.0000, desto größer ist der Radius, in dem das Gras dargestellt wird."

Selbst wenn ich den auf 700.0000 stelle wird das Gras genauso (spät) dargestellt wie bei default (0.0000)


Sieht das bei euch in MyGames auch so aus?


----------



## Primer (4. Februar 2013)

Na wo ein "Min" da auch ein "Max". Ohne es genaus zu wissen, aber wenn du mit dem Minimalwert den Maximalwert (also maximale Grass Distanz) überschreitest, dann hat das natürlich keinen Effekt. Suche lieber nach dem Maximalwert für die Sichtweite.


----------



## cflies (6. Februar 2013)

Warum hast Du denn sowohl die ini als auch die Prefs.ini jeweils doppelt. Sind das Kopien oder Backups. Welche von denen hast Du bearbeitet und welche werden vom Spiel geladen?
Weiterhin sollte die Prefs.INI schreibgeschützt werden, nachdem Änderungen vorgenommen wurden.
Ich habe bei derartigen Problemen immer die beiden Ordner gelöscht und durch Steam ersetzen lassen.


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Hmm joa ich glaube ich habe meine neue Lieblingsmod
Steam Workshop :: Project P.E.W.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Februar 2013)

haha, ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## toxic27 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage (hoffe passt hier hin) ...

1. Meine Mods die ich installiert habe siehe unten auf dem Bild (falls Probleme bekannt sind das die Mod die ich gerne installieren möchte sich da mit iwas beissen sollte) 

2. Ich wollte mir gerne folg. Mod installieren "http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31229/" (gesagt= getan) aber der Mod funktioniert nicht ! Finde nirgends was gescheites dazu. Hat also jemand von Euch auch das Problem das die *Medusa Armor* nicht dort ist wo sie laut Mod sein soll (Hinweisen im Mod zufolge soll diese ja an einem bestimmten Punkt auf zu finden sein (also gesucht ... geguckt ... nix gefunden) ... Hilfe wäre nett weil so eine "Kunst" möchte man doch gerne ingame sehen ... 

lg tox


----------



## cflies (15. Februar 2013)

Das sind Deine Plugins! Klicke mal den Reiter rechts daneben an, um Deine Mods anzeigen zu lassen.
Dort siehst Du auch ,ob die Mod installiert ist oder nicht.
Ob diese mit anderen Mods inkompatibel ist, kann ich Dir so nicht beantworten.


----------



## toxic27 (15. Februar 2013)

cflies schrieb:


> Das sind Deine Plugins! Klicke mal den Reiter rechts daneben an, um Deine Mods anzeigen zu lassen.
> Dort siehst Du auch ,ob die Mod installiert ist oder nicht.
> Ob diese mit anderen Mods inkompatibel ist, kann ich Dir so nicht beantworten.




Ja sry ich weiß,war falsches Bild von den MODS ... Sind aber genau diese alle installiert von daher macht das Bild keien Unterschied.  Ok .... mal schaun ob wer anderes was dazu weiß. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. März 2013)

Wie würdet ihr am besten Mods installieren ? Über Steam oder über den Nexus-Client ?
Ich komme überhaupt gar nicht mit der Menge der Mods zurecht...


----------



## coroc (2. März 2013)

Über Nexus...

Mal ne Frage: Ich will mir diese Mods installieren []Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community, also hab ich mir die geladen. Doch wenn ich "Landscape" aktivieren will" lässt sich "Dungeons nich mehr aktivieren...Kann jemand das bestätogen und weiß jemand rat?


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2013)

Gibt es eine Mod die die Lebensleiste  verändert, so das sie nur von 1 Seite schrumpft?


----------



## ImNEW (3. März 2013)

Hey, kann mir jemand ein paar Mods und ENBs empfehlen die auch auf meiner schrottigen HD 6870 laufen? (Warum hab ich die überhaupt genommen? Der Geiz halt) Wäre dankbar!


----------



## Klarostorix (3. März 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Über Nexus...
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Ich will mir diese Mods installieren []Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community, also hab ich mir die geladen. Doch wenn ich "Landscape" aktivieren will" lässt sich "Dungeons nich mehr aktivieren...Kann jemand das bestätogen und weiß jemand rat?


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch. Habe schlussendlich alles manuell, sprich ohne Nexus Mod Manager, installiert, damit gings dann.


----------



## coroc (3. März 2013)

*Update* 
Es geht. Er hat mich gefragt, ob er einen Ordner überschreiben soll der schon vorhanden ist. Hab ich vorher immer "ja" gesagt". Iwann hab ich "nein" geklickt und es gimg


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt ein Spiel auf Denglisch.
Liegt wohl an den ganzen Mods, das einige Namen, Texte und leider auch einige Bücher englisch sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2013)

Ist mir mir auch so...


----------



## jumpel (5. März 2013)

Hey,
kennt ihr irgdendwelche "Fahrzeug-Mods"?
Will schon ewig z. B. mit nem kleinen Ruderboot den Fluss von Rifton nach Ivarstatt schippern oder Kutschen herumfahren sehen.
Leider bin ich bis jetzt nicht fündig geworden. 
Weis da jemand was?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. März 2013)

Mit welcher Mod über den Steam Workshop kriege ich die besten Lichteffekte und Texturedetails hin ?


----------



## Skyzow (11. Mai 2013)

Ist hier im Forum überhaupt noch jemand an Skyrim Mods interessiert? Wenn ja, hat ich überlegt kleine Mod Features zu machen, um wieder was Leben in das TES Forum zu bringen


----------



## Primer (11. Mai 2013)

Naja, nach vielen Stunden spielens und vor allem nicht durchspielens, füllt Skyrim(+Addon im SSS ) sicher mal wieder das Sommerloch. Ich wäre ja an Mods interessiert die den High-Level Bereich etwas ausbalancieren. In vielen Dungeons One-Hitet man 90% der Gegner ja einfach nur. Weitere 9% brauchen ein paar mehr Hiebe, ohne aber wirklich gefährlich zu sein und der Rest sind zB die Masken Viecher. Es wäre zwar nervig sich in Dungeons an jedem kleinen Gegner 30Sekunden aufhalten zu müssen (ich will keine 2h in einem einfachen Dungeon verbringen), aber etwas ausgewogener könnte es schon sein.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich auch mods die vorhandene Gebiete mit mehr Leben ausstatten. da vanilla skyrim doch recht karg und leblos wirkt. Städte klein und armselig wäre schön wenn da mehr ginge. zumindest machen Landschaften einen Grossen teil der Spielzeit aus wenn sie es wert sind zu entdecken. zumindest wuerde es ein Neuanfang Ufer dragonborn uns dawnguard lohnenswert machen da Mann ebend nicht alles kennt.


----------



## Skyzow (14. Mai 2013)

Zum balanciertem Endgame:
Duel - Combat Realism (Nexus) und Skyrim Unleashed (Nexus)
oder
Duel - Combat Realism (Nexus) und ACE - Combat Skills (Nexus)
Besonders die erste Kombination sollte den Highlevel Bereich schwerer machen. Leider ist Skyrim Unleashed mit ein paar anderen großen Mods inkompatibel!
Duel verändert das Kampfsystem.
Skyrim Unleashed die Leveled List, Preise, Items und noch mehr.
ACE beschäftigt sich Hauptsache mit Perks. Nicht kompatibel mit SU.

Mehr Leben in Gebieten:
Viel fällt mir da auch nicht ein...
Zum einen wären da für Städte
Real Cities - Solitude (Steam Workshop)
Real Cities - Whiterun (Steam Workshop)
und für Tavernen
LIAT - Lively Inns And Taverns (Nexus)
Sonst wüsste ich hier auch nicht weiter...

MfG

Edit: ACE + ASIS (Nexus) könnte auch eine Option sein. Hab ASIS aber noch nie selbst benutzt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Mai 2013)

Zufällig noch wer ein kleines/Mittleres Playerhome auf lager was nicht kategorie Bombastisch und unlogisch ist wie z.B ein Schmelzofen und Schmiede im Keller? Hatte auch Build your Home Mod doch wurde diese irgendwann auch wieder unrealistisch und unsortiert.


----------



## Rabauke (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte- glaub ich jedenfalls- mal gelesen das amd karten Probleme nit den enb s haben- stimmt das so oder bring ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (30. Juli 2013)

ENB läuft auf AMD-Karten problemlos. Hab selbst eine und spiele auch schon seit Ewigkeiten mit ENB. Einige Zeit gab's Ärger mit Crossfire. In den letzten Versionen machen allerdings Nvidia-Karten kleinere Problemchen (Fehldarstellung von Sun Rays), aber das lässt sich leicht beheben.


----------



## Rabauke (30. Juli 2013)

Ok, Danke für den tipp!  Vor allem mit den sun rays und nvidia- genau das hab ich momentan mit meiner 660ti noch.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab' da zwei Fragen, vl. weiß ja jemand, der länger dabei ist wie ich, etwas:

a) Ich hab' mir Skyrim inkl. aller Add-Ons beim Steam-Sale gekauft und jetzt geladen - sind ~8 Gig auf der HDD. Sind da die Bethesda-High-Res-Texturen schon drin? Unter "Inhalte zum Herunterladen" werden nur die drei DLC's aufgeführt, aber kein Hinweis auf die nachträglich veröffentlichten, "offiziellen" Texturen.
/Edit: Es gibt inzwischen eine eigene Shop-Seite für die HD-Texturen. Ohne die geht nix mehr - und die war vorhin wg. überlasteter Steam-Server nicht erreichbar. Damit hat sich das erledigt...

b) Skyrim wurde ja inzwischen ganz gut gepatcht - ist es trotzdem noch empfehlenswert / nötig, Skyboost zu installieren? Das "tolle" an Steam ist, dass ich keinen Schimmer habe, auf welcher Version Skyrim nun ist und wie's mit der Mod-Kompatibilität aussieht .


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2013)

Die Version auf steam ist immer die Aktuellste Ich glaube im Moment 1.9.29.0.8.

Skyboost wird meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr damit laufen, da die zugrundliegende Skriptsprache auch nicht mehr gepflegt wird. Außerdem wurde der Fehler, der das Programm nötig machte schon vor langer Zeit von Bethesda gepatcht.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (31. Juli 2013)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde der Fehler, der das Programm nötig machte schon vor langer Zeit von Bethesda gepatcht.


 Danke! Das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut.


----------



## WaldemarE (17. August 2013)

Moin Moin,
hab mir jetzt auch mal Skyrim geholt nur weis ich nicht welche die besten mods in sachen textur und charaktermodele sind will das spiel halt nur optisch aufwerten und keine extra waffen oder quests dazu hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen schon mal danke im vorraus.

edit: gibts das hier nicht als ganzes pack? 
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/?tab=1&navtag=/ajax/moddescription/?id=30936&preview=&pUp=1


----------



## Unleashed (17. August 2013)

Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Ist wohl das, was du suchst. Musst aber viel laden


----------



## Dementius76 (18. August 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> ENB läuft auf AMD-Karten problemlos. Hab selbst eine und spiele auch schon seit Ewigkeiten mit ENB. Einige Zeit gab's Ärger mit Crossfire. In den letzten Versionen machen allerdings Nvidia-Karten kleinere Problemchen (Fehldarstellung von Sun Rays), aber das lässt sich leicht beheben.


Und wie schalt ich bei der AMD Karte das AA aus? Ich bekomm immer die Meldung, das Hardware AA aktiviert ist und so einige Einstellungen nicht geladen werden im ENB.
Und deswegen schauts nicht so aus wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Synatic45 (16. November 2013)

Servus.

Hab da ein problem.
Ich hab mir den begleiter miria gezogen,soweit so gut.
Schaut mal die bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut euch den Hals von ihr an der hat ne andere farbe/ passt nicht zum rest.
Das kann doch so nicht gewollt sein. 
Installiert hab ich sie via nexus mod manager. 
Ich bekomm das nicht weg,habs mit dem Miria Rainbow face fix versucht aber da ändert sich auch nix.
Habt ihr ratschläge für mich?
mfg.


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2013)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Texturen und das zu beheben wird kein Spaß. Die Normalmap kann beim Gesicht stärker sein und/oder die Farben der Colormaps können sich unterscheiden. Beides kannst du anpassen: Für PS und GIMP gibt es .dds-Plugins für die Colormap. Ist die das Problem, lässt sich das Ganze relativ zügig erledigen: Körper- und Kopftextur öffnen und Farben angleichen. Wie man die Textur aber wieder richtig abspeichert, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe mich daran bis jetzt nur einmal versucht, aber das ist schon einige Zeit her. Vielleicht gibt es inzwischen Tutorials.
Die Normalmap (blaue Textur) wird noch schwieriger. Dann kannst du nämlich die alte Normalmap vergessen und eine neue generieren. Das geht z.B. mit CrazyBump oder entsprechenden PlugIns für PS/GIMP. Versuch, die Normalmap schwächer zu machen. Nimm die Testversion von CrazyBump, das Programm wird z.B. auch von Crytek eingesetz und ist richtig gut.
Möglichkeit drei: es liegt eventuell eine Glossy-Map bei (Graustufen-Textur). Helligkeit hoch- bzw. runterdrehen.

Ich würde es erst mit Möglichkeit 1, dann mit Möglichkeit 3, versuchen, da wirst du am Schnellsten Erfolge haben. Mach auf jeden Fall Sicherungskopien!


----------



## Synatic45 (19. November 2013)

em ok erstmal danke.

Das hört sich nach arbeit an 
Ich werd sie bei zeiten wieder installieren und deine vorschläge testen.

mfg.


----------



## Hans-dampf (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich habe nur mal eine kurze frage?

ist es eigentlich möglich bei einen Unp body mod CBBE Klamotten zu nutzen und das auch so dass sie passen?

oder gibt es ein Programm dafür wo man diese CBBE Klamotten so verändern kann das es auch auf einen UNP body passen ?

danke schon mal


----------



## Hans-dampf (13. Januar 2014)

Synatic45  schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Hab da ein problem.
> Ich hab mir den begleiter miria gezogen,soweit so gut.
> ...


 

benutze UNP BLESSED BODY- UNPB REDUX PROJECT - UNPB Body NMM Installer v2-5-2 FIX: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37900/? und Real Girls Realistic Body Texture for UNP UNPB and SeveNBase - WIP - real girls v05 - large: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36425/?  bei bedarf noch einen Textur blender :http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30759/?  dan hast du das Problem nicht sofern du unp hast


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Januar 2014)

Die ersten beiden Links funzen nicht


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Januar 2014)

bei nexus registriert und ab 18 freigegeben ? den sie gehen (adult content )

dein Accaunt /eddit prefereces / adult content einstellung ändern 

wen es geht hier der link bezweifle ich aber :http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/preferences/? *

noch mal zu meiner frage 

*
ist es eigentlich möglich bei einen Unp body mod CBBE Klamotten zu nutzen und das auch so dass sie passen?

oder gibt es ein Programm dafür wo man diese CBBE Klamotten so verändern kann das es auch auf einen UNP body passen ?

danke schon mal

gibt es da was?


----------



## DarkMo (15. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die Normalmap (blaue Textur) wird noch schwieriger.


 wozu willst du die normal map anpassen? die gibt ner geraden/ebenen fläche - nem polygon halt ^^ - struktur. ein polygon hat als flächen-normal (als einheitsvektor notiert) ne gewisse ausrichtung, die zur beleuchtung herangezogen wird. wird einfach über die polygon-normale berechnet, hat man halt ein sehr eintöniges bild. um feine strukturen darzustellen, muss man also die polygon-zahl erhöhen - eben feinere/kleinere polygone nehmen. da das aber zulasten der performance geht, geht man eben einen anderen weg. es wird eine textur(schicht) aufgebracht, die abweichungen von der polygon-normalen speichert. da ein bild aus den rgb-informationen besteht, welche als floatwert von 0-1 dargestellt werden, passt das wunderbar mit den xyz-koordinaten für eine normale im einheitsvektor-format (kein vektor anteil ist größer eins - vektor länge ist 1immer ...) zusammen. will man also zum bsp eine vektorabweichung nach "rechts" weg - also der x-koordinate folgend - dann muss man eben 1 0 0 speichern. in rgb notation würde das eben volles rot und keinerlei grün und blau bedeuten. die textur hätte hier also ne rote farbe.

das händisch zu machen, is natürlich nich grad toll. daher gibts gewisse programme, die ein high-poly-mesh in ein low-poly-mesh reduzieren können, und dabei gleich die ganzen high-poly-normalen in ner textur für das reduzierte low-poly berechnen. zum bsp hat man ein stück kopfsteinpflaster-weg. jeder stein ist mit vielen vielen polygonen erstellt worden, jede feinheit ausgearbeitet. das kann man natürlich ned in nen spiel einbauen, wenn allein der meter strasse/gehweg mehr polygone aufweist, wie so manche tolle renderszene von heut ^^ da wird daraus dann halt 1 polygon gemacht und die ganzen feinheiten der vielen vielen polygone mit ihren normalen wandern in die normalmap.

ihr seht, das hat mit der grundfarbe (die eigentliche textur - oder, wie schon richtig angesprochen, die color-map) an sich rein garnix zu tun und da dran "rumzupfuschen" bringt wohl kaum ordentliche ergebnisse ^^

was eventuell noch was bringen kann, sind specular maps oder so. die legen die "shininess" von objekten fest, also wie stark die reflektieren. so glanzpunkte quasi. also eine glaskugel, in der man den hellen leuchtpunkt einer lichtquelle sieht als bsp. je polierter die kugel, desto doller sieht man den punkt da. wenns eher rau wird (stein meinetwegen oder ne plastekugel), dann verläuft das eher und ein deutlicher reflexpunkt tritt eher nicht auf. wenn also der hals bspw viel zu sehr glänzt (oder vergleichsweise zu viel), dann könnte hier eine änderung was nutzen. die sind dann in der regel im graustufen-modus gespeichert. also nich rgb infos pro pixel (3 bit - r, g und b) sondern eben nur 1 bit pro pixel (rgba - mit alpha-channel (transparenz) - wären dann 4bit je channel). 0 wäre keine shininess (kein reflexpunkt, die raue plastikkugel) und 1 wäre volle shininess (starker reflexpunkt, spiegelkugel).

wenn etwas nass regnet, kann man als programmierer also rein theoretisch einfach die specular-map mit nem "feuchtigkeitsfaktor" multiplizieren und so regennasse materialien simulieren ^^ man hat zwar nen rauen stein, der ned glänzt, aber mit ner wasserschicht überzogen is, die eben doch glänzt).

gut, ich schweife ab


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Januar 2014)

Habe folgende Mods installiert, hat irgendjemand noch einen Tipp in Sachen Grafik-Mods für mich ? 

In welchem Ordner muss ich die .ini-Datei verändern ? Ich habe die irgendwie in zwei verschiedenen gefunden


----------



## Craganmore (30. Januar 2014)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an euch und zwar ich hatte mein Skyrim auf englisch gestellt. Da funktioniert alles wunderbar, doch letztens habe ich es wieder auf Deutsch gestellt und schon bekomm ich nach dem Skyrim logo ein CTD. 
Hat da wer eine Ahnung warum?


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. Januar 2014)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage an euch und zwar ich hatte mein Skyrim auf englisch gestellt. Da funktioniert alles wunderbar, doch letztens habe ich es wieder auf Deutsch gestellt und schon bekomm ich nach dem Skyrim logo ein CTD.
> Hat da wer eine Ahnung warum?


 
Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Abhängigkeit eines deiner Mods von einer bestimmten BSA-Datei, die es in der Deutschen Version so nicht gibt.
Meines Wissens gibt es in der Englischen Version die Sounds auf 2 BSA-Dateien aufgeteilt, die in der deutschen beide in der gleichen BSA stecken.


----------



## Craganmore (30. Januar 2014)

Also kann ich nur schauen welche Mod das ist und die dann deaktivieren? oder gibts da noch eine andere Lösung?


----------



## Punsher (16. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche gerade die Mod SMIM (Static Mesh Improvement) mit anderen Textur-Mods zu kombinieren. Im Moment liegt Skyrim Vanilla vor in Version 1.93, auch nicht unofficial Patch o.ä. Ich habe lediglich SMIM installiert und danach die Textur-Mod SRO (Skyrim Realisitc Overhaul). Nun wird aber z.B. eine Textur von SRO an der Brücke in Flusswald nicht geladen, bzw. ist Vanilla. Wenn ich von SMIM die Meshes aus dem Ordner "Brigdes" entferne, dann wird die Textur geladen. Das Entfernen der ESP ändert nichts.

Verhindern also Meshes von SMIM das Laden von anderen Texturen? Muss ich also jede Mesh von SMIM, die ich mit einer anderen Textur belegen will, einzeln aussortieren? Oder gibt es da eine einfachere Lösung oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## denyo62 (19. Februar 2014)

servus leutz, 

 ich habe vor zwei tagen erst angefangen skyrim zu zocken ... und bin gestern auf die mods aufmerksam geworden und habe diesbezüglich ma ne Frage : geht mein savegame verloren wenn ich en mod drauf klatsche ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. Februar 2014)

Nicht zwingend, ist aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Mach am besten vorher nen Backup.


----------



## denyo62 (19. Februar 2014)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, ist aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Mach am besten vorher nen Backup.


 
jo dann werd ichs ma probieren... wenns net geht wird eben normal ohne mod weiter gespielt... auch wenn ich net sonderlich weit bin gingen dch schon einige stunden drauf xD

welche mods sind den aktuell die favoriten ?


----------



## Caliosthro (20. Februar 2014)

Je nach dem wie weit du eingreifen willst.
Ich persönlich habe lediglich HD-Texturen dazu genommen und bisschen mit dem PCGH-Tool gearbeitet.
Finde den kühlen Look schön...

Das Tool gibts hier
Aufgehübscht: PCGH-Skyrim-Tuner sorgt für bessere Optik
Ganz am Ende nach der Zusammenfassung ist ein Downloadlink.


----------



## denyo62 (20. Februar 2014)

Caliosthro schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie weit du eingreifen willst.
> Ich persönlich habe lediglich HD-Texturen dazu genommen und bisschen mit dem PCGH-Tool gearbeitet.
> Finde den kühlen Look schön...
> 
> ...


 
joa ich denk das hört sich für den anfang schon ganz gut an .. danke


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Februar 2014)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit die aktuelle Version von Falskar von ner anderen seriösen Quelle zu saugen als den Nexus? Da dauerts Stunden.


----------



## Caliosthro (24. Februar 2014)

Hier vielleicht?!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. Februar 2014)

Das verweist am Ende auch nur zum Nexus. Hat sich aber erledigt, habs gestern Abend einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## Norkzlam (1. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das hier funktioniert?
TES Skyrim: Inoffizieller Memory-Patch behebt Speicherprobleme CTD, ILS und Freezes
Ich habe da Ewigkeiten rumprobiert, aber es funktioniert nicht. Kann mir jemand möglichst genau erklären, was wo hin muss?


----------



## Freakybone (29. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

bei mir ist es jetzt schon ne Zeit her dass ich Skyrim gespielt hab und würd jetzt ganz gern nen neuen Char beginnen.
Damit dass ganze auch schön ausschaut würd ich mir das Spiel gern mit Mods verschönern und evtl. auch Map- und Menümods /overhauls einbauen...was halt sinnvoll ist 
Nachdem ich jetzt allerdings keinen Bock hab über 90 Seiten zu lesen wollt ich fragen ob mir mal wer ne liste mit den besten und sinnvollsten mods geben könnte die man zur Zeit so bekommt!
Ich hab damals den Nexus Mod Manager verwendet, gibts da jetzt auch schon andere?

achja, ich hab iregndwas von wegen 2GB / 4GB RAM Problematik gehört, aber noch nicht ganz genau gecheckt was das Problem ist / wie sich das beheben lässt...wenn ihr mir hier evtl auch mal auf die Sprünge helfen könntet ^^
wie gesagt, Skyrim ist schon ne weile her!

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe 


Gruß, Freaky


----------



## Skyzow (29. April 2014)

Gibt mehrere gute Guides von der STEP Community. Die sind aber auf Englisch und relativ umfangreich. 
STEP 2.2.8
Skyrim Revisited Legendary Edition
Skyrim Revisited ist dabei noch deutlich umfangreicher. 

Den Mod Manager den man benutzen sollte, ist zur Zeit Mod Organizer. Der wird auch in den beiden Guides benutzt. STEP hat auch einen ausführlichen Guide zu Mod Organizer.

Ach: Zu Lösung des Speicherproblem gibt es ein paar Mods, welche auch in den Guides aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Qahnaarin (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich noch irgendwo die K-ENB ? Ich hab die letztens in einem Video gesehen und will die seitdem haben, aber auf Nexus ist die ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Skyzow (2. Mai 2014)

ich glaube auf tesgeneral.com gibt es noch die K Enb


----------



## Qahnaarin (2. Mai 2014)

Skyzow schrieb:


> ich glaube auf tesgeneral.com gibt es noch die K Enb



Danke, kannst du mal den Link posten? Ich find auf der Seite nur irgendwelche allgemeine Hinweise zu ENBs, aber keine Downloads


----------



## Skyzow (2. Mai 2014)

Die ganzen Bilder sindf die verschiedenen ENBs. K Enb ist auf Seite 1 unten links. DieNamen erscheinen erst wenn du mit der Maus über dem entsprechendem Bild bist.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (22. September 2014)

Moin!

Ich möchte Skyrim nach drei Jahren mal wieder zocken.
Mittlerweile habe ich Gaming-PC (i5 4750; HD7970; 8 GB RAM und SSD)
und will das Spiel mit Mods aufhübschen.

Gibt es ein Mod-Paket oder eine einfache und schnelle Art, das Spiel zu tunen?
Ich mich möchte nicht erst mit 150+ Mods beschäftigen, geschweige denn sie alle runterladen und ínstallieren.

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. September 2014)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich möchte Skyrim nach drei Jahren mal wieder zocken.
> Mittlerweile habe ich Gaming-PC (i5 4750; HD7970; 8 GB RAM und SSD)
> ...


 
Jop sieh da :
Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Aegon (29. Mai 2015)

Moin, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach dem Namen der Mod, die die Bäume so aussehen lässt wie hier. Ich hatte sie schon mal installiert, weiß aber nicht mehr, wie sie heißt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrLoL1 (29. Mai 2015)

Evtl. Lush Trees? (gibt es nicht mehr auf Nexus)
Oder Skyrim Flora Overhaul?
Vielleicht auch nur Simply Bigger Trees.


----------



## Aegon (29. Mai 2015)

Nach endlosem Durchforsten () der Modarchive hab ich's gefunden: Cover Woods. 
Ich sollte dringend mal wieder ausmisten...


----------



## MrLoL1 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte du meinst die Blätter.


Was ist das für ein ENB auf dem zweiten Bild?


----------



## Aegon (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist bei beiden Bildern Project ENB.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2015)

Ich stehe momentan vor einem Problem welches ich bisher nicht lösen konnte. Ich wollte nun nachdem ich mal wieder Skyrim mit meiner Modsammlung angefangen habe ein Haus bauen (Hearthfire Addon), also mal fix in Morthal die Quests für den Vogt Titel gemacht und zum Bauplatz gelaufen. Dort habe ich gleich mal angefangen das Fundament, Wänd und Dach mit den vorhandenen Materialien aus der Kiste zu bauen allerdings ist das Haus nicht vorhanden. 
Nachdem ich ein paar mal den Spielstand davor geladen und das gleiche versucht habe bin ich nach Falkenring gelaufen um dort das Haus zu bauen, beim Bauplatz angekommen habe ich gesehen das die bereits gebauten Teile aus Morthal auf dem Bauplatz in Falkenring standen das Haus kann ich allerdings nicht betreten und auch keine weiteren Bauteile anbauen . Ich denke das es zu irgendeinem Problem mit einer Mod kommt beim Suchen im Internet habe ich allerdings nichts gefunden was mir weiter helfen würde alle Mods die zu Problemen mit den Häusern führen habe ich nicht installiert. 
Hat einer von euch das Problem schon gehabt und weiß Hilfe?
Kann ich eine Liste meiner Modifikationen irgendwie aus dem Skyrim Mod Organizer exportieren?


----------



## Aegon (30. Juni 2015)

Die Modlist und Loadorder kannst du im Mod Organizer-Ordner unter "profiles" und dann im jeweiligen Profil finden.
Ich hab mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, erst konnte ich die Hausbau-Quest (Falkenring) nicht starten und dann konnte ich dort nichts bauen; ich hab allerdings nicht nachgeschaut, ob das Haus nicht irgendwo anders steht  
Letztendlich lag das an einer Erweiterung für Hearthfire, ich glaub an irgendeiner Terrassen-Mod. Das ist mir allerdings erst nicht aufgefallen, da die Mod auch nicht funktioniert hat   Nach einer Weile und einigen In- und Deinstallationen hats dann wieder funktioniert.
Weißt du noch den letzten Punkt, an dem's noch funktioniert hat? Wenn ja, dann mal alle Plugins, die seitdem installiert worden sind, deaktivieren, ausprobieren ob's geht und schauen an welcher Mod es liegt


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2015)

Naja vor einem Jahr als ich das letzte mal die Mods drauf hatte lief es mit dem Haus in Falkenring. Damals habe ich allerdings auch nicht mit dem Haus in Morthal vorher angefangen.. wollte eben mal was neues versuchen.

Momentan habe ich folgende Mods installiert:



Spoiler



Unofficial Skyrim, Dawnguard, Hearthfire und Dragonborn Patch
Skse
Climates of Tamriel
Enhanced Light and Fx
ApachiiSkyHair
2 Eye of Beauty NPC Eyes Texture Replacer
Supreme Storms for Climates of Tamriel
Climates of Tamriel
Ultimate HD Fire Effects
SkyUI
Skyrim Ehanced Camera 
Immersive Spells and Light
Apocalypse
Immersive HUD
ApachiiSkyHair NPC Overhaul
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Immersive College of Winterhold
SkyRealism
Audio Overhaul for Skyrim 2
A Quality World Map
Smart Cast
City Forests and Landscape V2 trees
Real Vision
Realistic Ragdolls and Force
No Spinning Death Animation
The Dance of Death
Water Arrows
Verdant 
Better Fast Travel
83 Willows 101 Bugs
2K HD Pickaxe
4k Parralax Skyrim
4096 Sacke Retexture
a Midian Born Caves and Mines 
a Midian Born Whiterun
a Midian Born Landscape
A Vile Masque
Actual Windows - Farmhouses
Alduins Wall Retexture
Animated Clutter
Animated Dwemer Lift Load Doors
AOF Farmhouse
AOF HD Tree LODs
Ashe Rocks
Ashe Pile Retex
Aurora
Barenziahs Glory
Beards
Better Chopping Block
Better Dwemer Spider Textures
Better Males
Better Nirnroot
Blacksmithforge Water Fix
Bloodstone Chalice Reborn
Bloody Dragon Bones
Book Covers Skyrim
Book Note Paper HD 2k
Bouteilles de vin transparent wine bottles
Brows
Buisness Ledger HD 
Clear Refracting Icicle and Frost Atronarch 
Coverkhajits
Dandelion Seeds
Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored
Darooz Whiterun Retexture
Deadly Spell Impacts 
Designs of the Nords
Detailed Chest Texture Replacers
Detailed Rugs
Detailed Textures for Neglected Clutter
Detailing the Eldrich
Dire HD High Hrothgar
Dragon Glyphs HD
Dragon Masks Retextured
Dricks HD Eggs Sacks 
Drops 
Dust
Dust Effects
Dwemer Metal Retexture
East Empire Trading Company Sign
EcthelionOTW Mage Equipment Overhaul
Edwarrs Spell Tome Books
Electrify
Elegant Circlets 2k
Embers HD
ENB Water on Hors Trough
Enchanting Candles Improved
Enhanced Wetness and Puddles
Ehternal Clouds
Eye Candy Staff of Magnus 
Female Facial Animation 
Fences of Skyrim
Fine Faces Textures for Men by Urshi
Fireyfiresalts
Footprints
Gemling Queen Jewelry
Grace Darklings Jewels
Grace Darklings Texture Packs Clutter
Green Hanging Spanish Moos HD
HD Charcol for Smelter
HD Combat Training Targets
HD Detailed Terrain
HD Misc
HD Noble Furniture
HD Starry Eye of Magnus
HD Stone Quarry and Clay Deposit for Heathfire
HD2K
High Definition Bread
High Definition Ivy
High Quality Food and Ingredents
High Quality LODs
High Resolution Books
Higher Poly Skyrim
Horizion of Dreams
HQ College of Winterhold
HQ Paper
HQ Skyrim Map v2
HQ Town and Villages
Hvergelmirs Armor Retexture
Hvergelmirs Shield Retexture
Hvergelmirs Steel Armory
Hybrids HiRes Plants
Immersive Lore Friendly Cheese and Carbbage
Improved Decapitation Neck Gore
Improved FrostFrostSalts
Ingots
Insanitys Texture Pack
Justins Soltitute Retexture HD
Knapsack from Hiro
Langleys Textures Workshop
LeanWolf Better Sharped Weapon Installer
Leaves
Little Rocks Redone 
Mehr Parallax
Mist
More Dwemered Textures
Moss Rocks
Nature Intricate Spider Webs
No Snow Under the Roof and 3d Snow
No Stetching
Noble Skyrim Mod
Osmodius Windhelm Texture Pack
Pilgrims Delight
Psychosteves Dragon Priest Mask
Quality Snow
Quality Snow Flakes
Rain
Re Defined Dungeons
Real Ice All in One
Real Ice and Snow
Realistic HD Food
Realistic HD Ingots
Realistic HD Misc
Realistic HD Mushrooms
Realistic HD Ores
Realistic Instruments
Realistic SMoke and Embers
Realistic Water Two
Realistic HD Blacksmith
Realistic HD Food 
Refracting Stalhrim
Reskin Cities
Retex
Riften HQ Textures
Ripples
Rugnarok
Ruins Clutter Improved
Rustic Clutter Collection 
Rustic Cooking Station
Rustic Potions and Poisons
Semitransparent Stalhrim Deposits
Septim HD
SHR
SkyFalls and SkyMills
SkyFid HD Blacksmith Signs
Skygazer 2k HD Constellations
Skygazer Moons
Skygazer Effects Project
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Skyrim Particle Patch for ENB
Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul
Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul Dragonborn
Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul Dragons
Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul Mountains
Skyrim Redesigned WIP
Skyrim Skill Interface Re-Texture
SkySigh Smelta Ultra
SkySIght HD High Res Pilow
Smile in HD
Smooth Male Body
Snow
Snow and Rocks Textures HD
Soltitude Texture Pack
Soltitude Dragonhead HD
Soul
Soulgems
SRO
Stable Signs
Static Mesh Improvement Mod
Steam
Stunning Statues of Skyrim
Superior Lore Friendly Hair
Sweet Mother
The Beaty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines
The Beaty of Skyrim - Dungeons
The Ruffled Feather Mod Collection
The Skyrim Distance Overhaul LOD Improvement
Thieves Guild Armor HD Revival
Tobes Highres Textures
Transparent and Refracting Glass Equipment 
Treasure Maps of Skyrim
TressHD Skyrim Variation
Troll Skull 4k HD
Ultra HD Hrothmunds Axe
Unique Flowers and Plants
Verdant
Visible Windows
Vivid Landscape
Watercolor for ENB and Realistic Water Two
WaterPlantes
Waves
Weathered Road Signs
White Phial Replacer
Woven Decoratives UHD
XCE Xenius Character Enhancements Complikation Pack
XRC HD Imperial Armory


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

Hab mir gestern mal auch ein paar Mods geladen.

Mal sehen wie das Spiel dann aussieht. 
Gibts da im NMM irgendwo eine Liste von allen Mods? Will die nämlich nicht alle rausschreiben^^

Und wie es aussieht startet das Spiel nicht >.<


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. Juli 2015)

Benutz mal TesVEdit, wenn das Spiel nicht startet.Dann siehst du , von welchem Master das kommt.
Und benutz Loot für die Load Order.
Hast du Skyrim Flora Overhaul installiert und hast kein Dragonborn?
Dann setz bei den Plugins SFO-DB auf off.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

Hab die Legendary Edition, also alle Addons. 

Fehler sieht so aus: 
Drücke auf Play in Steam, es lädt, es kommt das kleine Fenster mit Spielen/Optionen/Datendateien/Kundendienst/Beenden. 
Drücke ich auf Spielen kommt ein Fenster "Möchten die zulassen das Sykrim Änderungen blablabla", ok, obwohl ich das Spiel sowieso als Admin starte. Danach öffnet sich wieder das kleine Fenster.

Hab mal alle Mods deinstalliert, dasselbe Problem wie oben, ich komm gar nicht ins Spiel rein...


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2015)

Was für Mods hast du? Eventuell musst du via SKSE oder eben über den NMM starten und nicht über den normalen Skyrimlauncher. 
Mach halt zur Not nen Screenshot von der Modliste. Zur Textdatei schreiben kann man glaub ich nur mit dem Mod Organizer, welcher sich übrigens auch besser eignet als NMM^^


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

Habs über den NNM probiert. 
Ich versuch das Spiel mal via Steam zu reparieren, probier dann einen Neustart des PC und versuch dann wieder das Spiel via Steam zu starten, ganz ohne Mods.


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. Juli 2015)

Würde gleich SKSE zum starten benutzen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

Hab ich jetzt auch gemacht, scheint zu funktionieren. Hab schon ein paar Mods ausprobiert, volle Liste kommt gleich. 

Da mein Controller noch angestöpselt war hat das Spiel nicht auf die Maus reagiert, hab schon wieder nachgedacht woran das liegen könnte^^
Jetzt lädt Steam einen 2,9 GB Patch runter, wofür das denn? Den High Res Texture Patch mit den 4,8 GB hab ich doch schon. Hab die Sprache auf Englisch umgestellt, vielleicht liegts daran. 
Dauert halt bei meiner Bambusleitung 30 Minuten.

-No Spinning Death Animation
-High Quality 3D Map Meshes
-Realistic Water 2
-Realistic Ragdolls 
-Run for your lives
-Enhanced Lights and FX
-SkyFall + SkyMills
-Natural Grass Texture 
-RUGNAROK
Ruins Clutter Improved
Skyrim Flora Overhaul 
Skyrim HD 2K Textures
Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel
Unofficial Patches (Dawnguard, Dragonborn, Hearthfire, HiResPatch, Skyrim Patch)
HD IVy 2014 
A Quality Worldmap and Solstheim Map
SkyUI
Enhanced Blood Textures
SMIM


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. Juli 2015)

Probier mal noch Immersive Weapons/Armors, RealVisionENB und die Mods, die da benutzt wurden.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2015)

Lohnen sich die Immersive-Mods? Hab darüber schonmal nachgedacht.


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, tun sie.
Man bekommt halt viel mehr verschiedene Waffen und Rüstungen, die Wirklich cool aussehen.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, noch irgendwelche Tipps für Mods?


----------



## FuTheBear (28. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Da meine Grafikkarte damals nicht in der Lage war, ein komplett  gemoddetes Skyrim darzustellen, möchte ich mich mit potenterer Hardware  erneut an diesem Spiel zu versuchen.
Allerdings will ich es vorher komplett modden. Und zwar nach dieser Anleitung: STEP:2.2.9.1 - S.T.E.P. Project Wiki
Es ist eine Menge Arbeit, gerade mit meinem eingerosteten Englisch.  Deshalb frage ich euch einfach, ob es bereits ein entsprechendes Paket  zum Download gibt.
Oder kann vielleicht jemand seinen Mod-Ordner hochladen? Vielleich sogar mit Beispielbildern/-video?

Gruß FuTheBear

PS: Es geht mir ausschließlich um die Mods. Das Spiel besitze ich original und inkl. der Erweiterungen.


----------



## Aegon (28. Juli 2015)

Das ist momentan meine Grafik-Modlist:


Spoiler



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
HearthFires.esm
Dragonborn.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
RSkyrimChildren.esm
RaceCompatibility.esm
Unique Flowers & Plants.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
RaceMenu.esp
Skyrim Radioactive.esp
Eyes of Aber.esp
CannabisUpdate.esp
SkyrimHighDefinitionLODs.esp
CharacterMakingExtender.esp
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
SkyCompleteLegendary.esp
Tamriel Reloaded HD.esp
JKs Cities and Towns V1.0.esp
AOS.esp
RealisticWaterTwo.esp
Differently Ebony.esp
AOS2_RealisticWaterTwo Patch.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
Redguard_unique_swords.esp
ImmersiveFP.esp
Footprints.esp
RSChildren - Complete.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
Redguard_Shields.esp
Beautiful Whiterun.esp
Riverwood Lakehouse 1_6.esp
RiverWood Redux.esp
Riverwood Reborn.esp
Riverwood Fishing Shack.esp
Catsofskyrim.esp
SCO Spring Edition.esp
SkyUI.esp
Solstheim Landscape Overhaul.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dragonborn.esp
Console Books.esp
RealisticWhiterun.esp
Dogsofskyrim.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dawnguard.esp
Cannabis.esp
Riverwood Redux Expanded Basement.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
RAIN.esp
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
RevampedExteriorFog.esp
Unique Grasses.esp
Vivid Landscapes.esp
battleflute.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
iHUD.esp
Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp


Dazu noch Project ENB in den Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2015)

Welche Mod hast du für die Bäume genutzt?


----------



## Aegon (28. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube die sind bei Tamriel Reloaded dabei, die Mod verändert einiges


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Performance aus, ich habe bei mir knapp 250 Mods inklusive Texturepackete drauf sieht dann auch wirklich klasse aus aber nach knapp 1-2 Stunden geht die Performance immer weiter in den Boden.
Die 4 Gigabyte meiner 290x belege ich beim Start schon ich habe meistens um die 30-40 Fps.  Daher überlege ich grade das Spiel neu zu installieren und etwas bei den Texturemods zu entschlacken, deine Bilder sehen für die wenigen Mods wirklich super aus .


----------



## Aegon (28. Juli 2015)

Bei einem Screenshot hatte ich eh den Afterburner laufen (in Weißlauf, Extremszenario). Die 4 GB sind meistens gut ausgelastet, hin und wieder gibt's auch ein paar Nachladeruckler. Ansonsten sind die FPS mit der 980 in WQHD akzeptabel, nur wenn ich die ENB mit DOF, SSAO und allem drum und dran aktiviere, sinken sie meistens auf 20-30. Vor allem durch das dichte Gras gehen sie richtig schön in den Keller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2015)

Ok dann würde es weniger Sinn machen allerdings gefällt mir die Sommer Edition von SFO sehr gut mal schauen ob ich das rein bekomme ohne dass das Spiel Probleme macht. 
Ich werde mal morgen vergleich Screenshots zu ein paar Bildern von dir aus dem Post davor erstellen, hast du die Screenshots über ENB oder Afterburner gemacht, spielst du in FullHD?
Als Grasmod nutzt du ja Unique Grasses and Groundcovers hast du mal zum Vergleich Verdant getestet?


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Aegon (29. Juli 2015)

Die Screenshots hab ich mit'm Afterburner gemacht, sonst wird der Skyrim-Ordner immer so voll 
Wie du an den Bildern sehen kannst, spiele in in 1440p, in FHD dürfte es also um einiges besser laufen.
Verdant hab ich getestet, allerdings ist mir das ein wenig zu extrem, sowohl von dem FPS-Verlust her als auch wegen dem irrsinnig dichten und hohen Gras 
Ich kann aber gleich mal ein paar Vergleichs-Screenshots mit Verdant machen.

edit: Hier der Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Gras-Mods, man kann auch gut den Performance-Unterschied sehen:

Verdant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tamriel Reloaded Grasses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skyrim Flora Overhaul:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uniquw Grasses and Groundcovers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2015)

Wie lässt du dir die FPS anzeigen? Via fraps?


----------



## Aegon (29. Juli 2015)

Das lilane ganz normal durch den Afterburner, die weiße FPS-Anzeige kommt von der ENB.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2015)

Ah ok, wusste ich nicht dass der Afterburner das auch mal, werds mal aktivieren wenn ich andere Spiele spiele^^


----------



## Aegon (18. August 2015)

@ Cryptic: 
Hier nochmal ein paar Screenshots in 5K:


----------



## Eierschleifer (22. April 2016)

Hallo, hat jemand einen genauen Plan wie ich bei Skyrim den Mod “Holds The City Overhaul” richtig installiert bekomme? Bitte Schritt für Schritt erklaren. Ich habe es mit dem Mod von Nexus Schon probiert, nur sah alles noch gleich aus. Danke im voraus.


----------

